# World Cup 2018



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2017)

The draw takes place tomorrow at 3pm.
England are in Pot 2.

Pot 1
Russia (hosts)
Germany (1)
Brazil (2)
Portugal (3)
Argentina (4)
Belgium (5)
Poland (6)
France (7)

Pot 2
Spain (8)
Peru (10)
Switzerland (11)
England (12)
Colombia (13)
Mexico (16)
Uruguay (17)
Croatia (18)

Pot 3
Denmark (19)
Iceland (21)
Costa Rica (22)
Sweden (25)
Tunisia (28)
Egypt (30)
Senegal (32)
Iran (34)

Pot 4
Serbia (38)
Nigeria (41)
Australia (43)
Japan (44)
Morocco (48)
Panama (49)
South Korea (62)
Saudi Arabia (63)

Best draw for me would be:

Poland, England, Iran, Panama

Worst draw:

Germany, England, Denmark, Nigeria.

I know it wonâ€™t matter who we play if weâ€™re getting knocked out in the group stage or going to win it, but who do want England to avoid or be drawn against?


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 30, 2017)

Argentina, Iceland, Australia.

Nightmare scenario!

Don't mind Germany because we'd be in a no lose situation, not expected to win so no big disappointment.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 30, 2017)

Brazil or Portugal    Great team or great individual
Iceland                 Revenge
Australia               It's the Aussies, we'd have to beat them.

Don't care if they are drawn against other teams. I wouldn't watch.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 30, 2017)

And how the hell are the Argies in pot one after just scraping in?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2017)

Apart from Russia (as hosts) the pots are decided by world ranking as at mid Nov, I think.


----------



## Dasit (Nov 30, 2017)

Doesn't matter who we get, we can beat anyone and lose to anyone.



I fancy us getting to semi finals.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Here we go


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

Belgium-England-Tunisia so far, not bad!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Just prolongs the agony.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow
Group D
Argentina
Iceland
Croatia
Nigeria


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

Tidy group that. Belgium, Panama and Tunisia


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Tidy group that. Belgium, Panama and Tunisia
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t knock it :thup:


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2017)

I can see at least seven points there, if not nine!


----------



## User2021 (Dec 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			I can see at least seven points there, if not nine!
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully win the first two comfortably, bit of confidence going in to the group decider with Belgium and hopefully win the group.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2017)

If we can't get out of that group they need to sack every player and coach and start again.....


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Hopefully win the first two comfortably, bit of confidence going in to the group decider with Belgium and hopefully win the group.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be forgetting the fact weâ€™re absolutely pants.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You seem to be forgetting the fact weâ€™re absolutely pants.
		
Click to expand...

:lol:

A wee reality check for some earlier posters.http://www.fifa.com/fifa-world-ranking/ranking-table/men/index.html


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			I can see at least seven points there, if not nine!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you. Can easily see Belgium getting 9 points from that group.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2017)

*Group A: Russia (65), Saudi Arabia (63), Egypt (31), Uruguay (21)*
*Group B: Portugal (3), Spain (6), Morocco (40), Iran (32)*
*Group C: France (9), Australia (39), Peru (11), Denmark (12)*
*Group D: Argentina (4), Iceland (22), Croatia (17), Nigeria (50)*
*Group E: Brazil (2), Switzerland (8), Costa Rica (26), Serbia (37)*
*Group F: Germany (1), Sweden (18), Mexico (16), South Korea (59)*
*Group G: Belgium (5), Panama (56), Tunisia (27), England (15)*
*Group H: Poland (7), Senegal (23), Colombia (13), Japan (55)*
&#8203;Based on the world rankings group A is definitely the weakest and Groups C and F the toughest.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			:lol:

A wee reality check for some earlier posters.http://www.fifa.com/fifa-world-ranking/ranking-table/men/index.html

Click to expand...

What? The rankings and pots teams were in were in the opening post.

Always going to be drawn with 1 team higher and 2 lower.


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 1, 2017)

World Rankings are artificial and can be manipulated....Poland for example are ranked way above their true level because of the very limited number of friendlies they've played. Friendlies only have a ranking coefficient of 1 in the FIFA system compared with qualifiers which are ranked 2.5. Every friendly played has the effect of potentially dragging down a team's ranking...by no playing any, Poland's ranking is artificially high.

A similar thing happened to Italy in the last world cup...they played two friendlies that dragged their ranking down allowing Switzerland to be seeded ahead of them in the draw.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2017)

nickjdavis said:



			World Rankings are artificial and can be manipulated....Poland for example are ranked way above their true level.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they purposely avoided playing friendliest by all accounts which falsely massaged their fifa ranking.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2017)

England v Tunisia - Monday 18th June, KO 7pm

England v Panama - Sunday 24th June, KO 1pm

England v Belgium - Thursday 28th June, KO 7pm

No need to worry about time off work for the 9-5â€™s


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			England v Tunisia - Monday 18th June, KO 7pm

England v Panama - Sunday 24th June, KO 1pm

England v Belgium - Thursday 28th June, KO 7pm

No need to worry about time off work for the 9-5â€™s
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good draw and no excuses for not qualifying. Of course knowing England they'll need a win against Belgium to go through having slipped up somewhere. Think Southgate must be happy and the timings are great for the viewers


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 2, 2017)

Did I miss something in the World Cup draw?   Where are the other home nations?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Did I miss something in the World Cup draw?   Where are the other home nations?    

Click to expand...

Sitting here with a wee smile as the team who only managed to draw with Scotland with an extra time equaliser are being pumped up to win easily against three sides who are above Scotland in the world rankings.

That said I wish them well, I think they have a very good manager and the makings if a world top 10 team.
I shall be cheering them on.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sitting here with a wee smile as the team who only managed to draw with Scotland with an extra time equaliser are being pumped up to win easily against three sides who are above Scotland in the world rankings.

That said I wish them well, I think they have a very good manager and the makings if a world top 10 team.
I shall be cheering them on.
		
Click to expand...

Your right there Doon,ridiculous that some have us qualifying already, do they not remember Iceland? and others we should supposedly beat with ease and then struggle.

But I'm more hopeful this time with a good Squad, but more important a manager that's not from the dark ages

Doon are you sure your a Scot ? Because I've lived in Scotland for 40 odd years and your the first that's wished England well.:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Your right there Doon,ridiculous that some have us qualifying already, do they not remember Iceland? and others we should supposedly beat with ease and then struggle.

But I'm more hopeful this time with a good Squad, but more important a manager that's not from the dark ages

Doon are you sure your a Scot ? Because I've lived in Scotland for 40 odd years and your the first that's wished England well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nope I generally support English teams with the exception of Rugby, and that is more about their arrogant supporters than the team.

I did live in England for 30 years and I have an English wife. My daughters moved up after us about 15 years ago and both are now Scotland supporters.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nope I generally support English teams with the exception of Rugby, and that is more about their arrogant supporters than the team.

I did live in England for 30 years and I have an English wife. My daughters moved up after us about 15 years ago and both are now Scotland supporters.
		
Click to expand...

Well your the exception :thup:

Sadly my son supports Scotland :thup:. Can't get my head around why your English Daughters would support Scotland.:whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Well your the exception :thup:

Sadly my son supports Scotland :thup:. Can't get my head around why your English Daughters would support Scotland.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

My youngest always seemed to support England.
She got caught out when she leapt off the chair and punched the air when Griffiths scored that second free kick.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My youngest always seemed to support England.
She got caught out when she leapt off the chair and punched the air when Griffiths scored that second free kick.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Southgate has already picked his team.... 


Italy.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 4, 2017)

Did no one watch the draw? I've not seen any mention of Gary Linekers joke at Italy. As some Italian bloke was drawing out one pot of balls, Gary said, and I forget his exact words as I was laughing so much, It's good to see at least one Italian taking part in the World Cup. 

Quality!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 5, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44360116

No excuses about being tired !!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 7, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44273353

Remember this?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2018)

Crazyface said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44273353

Remember this?
		
Click to expand...

That was an excellent finish. I believe Pochettino was one of the defenders he beat.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 7, 2018)

I see the Tartan Army have chosen Iceland as their officially adopted WC team to follow.
Good choice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see the Tartan Army have chosen Iceland as their officially adopted WC team to follow.
Good choice.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

That must be embarressing that their team isnt good enough to get to the finals so they "pick" someone else to support


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

That must be embarressing that their team isnt good enough to get to the finals so they "pick" someone else to support
		
Click to expand...

Not embarr..a..ssing at all. :rofl:...â€¦â€¦... they are just being good sports.


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

That must be embarressing that their team isnt good enough to get to the finals so they "pick" someone else to support
		
Click to expand...

Oh, they'll have got used to it by now ......................... surely.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oh, they'll have got used to it by now ......................... surely.
		
Click to expand...

Do they still have a team


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see the Tartan Army have chosen Iceland as their officially adopted WC team to follow.
Good choice.
		
Click to expand...

The amount of tournaments theyâ€™ve missed theyâ€™ll be running out of a different team to follow.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Do they still have a team
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why we don't just have a Great Britain team by now. Wales and Scotland are completely inconsequential in international football, I think how much better we'd do if the England team had Bale, and... well, Bale. Actually Robertson would get a game at LB.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Do they still have a team
		
Click to expand...

We do....I don't suppose you remember the last time we played England, it was only a few months ago


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know why we don't just have a Great Britain team by now.
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out. Three reasons why not. None of the countries associations want it. None of the fans want it. Few people would go to watch them play.

Imagine a team with 9 Englishmen, 1 Welshman and a Scot playing at Celtic Park playing against Spain? How is that going to go down? The home fans would be supporting Spain.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wash your mouth out. Three reasons why not. None of the countries associations want it. None of the fans want it. Few people would go to watch them play.

Imagine a team with 9 Englishmen, 1 Welshman and a Scot playing at Celtic Park playing against Spain? How is that going to go down? The home fans would be supporting Spain.
		
Click to expand...

The Tartan Army would need a referendum on that one, and if not happy with the outcome, another one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The Tartan Army would need a referendum on that one, and if not happy with the outcome, another one 

Click to expand...

I suspect Nicola would demand equal number of Scots in the team to English, stuff the Welsh she doesn't have a chip about them. It would be the most awful team that nobody loved.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wash your mouth out. Three reasons why not. None of the countries associations want it. None of the fans want it. Few people would go to watch them play.

Imagine a team with 9 Englishmen, 1 Welshman and a Scot playing at Celtic Park playing against Spain? How is that going to go down? The home fans would be supporting Spain.
		
Click to expand...

But it would have a better chance of winning a WC......something that none of the four regional teams has done in most of the populations living memory.

The rugby fans have no problem in getting behind the Lions team, might be worth giving it a try.

A British football league should also be proposed whilst we are at it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			But it would have a better chance of winning a WC......something that none of the four regional teams has done in most of the populations living memory.

The rugby fans have no problem in getting behind the Lions team, might be worth giving it a try.

A British football league should also be proposed whilst we are at it.
		
Click to expand...

So you are advocating filling the England footy team with reject Saffers and Kiwis?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			But it would have a better chance of winning a WC......something that none of the four regional teams has done in most of the populations living memory.

The rugby fans have no problem in getting behind the Lions team, might be worth giving it a try.

A British football league should also be proposed whilst we are at it.
		
Click to expand...

The Lions are a once every 4 years team. It works because of that but there is no demand for it to replace the individual nations.

Why would Scotland and Wales want one team? Genuinely, pick a GB team and find anyone other than Bale and Robertson who would get in it who is not English. Not because England are great but the others are just worse. What interest in Scotland and Wales when they have barely anyone in the team they want to stand up for.

British league. The English and Welsh effectively have a joint league so it is purely for the Scots to join. Ironic when independence and separation seem to be the order of the day. The only Scottish team making that is Celtic but why would anyone in the PL want Celtic in? An English / Welsh team would have to lose out to let them in but they are not needed sufficiently to make the PL include them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			So you are advocating filling the England footy team with reject Saffers and Kiwis?
		
Click to expand...

Keep up.....the British team.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wash your mouth out. Three reasons why not. None of the countries associations want it. None of the fans want it. Few people would go to watch them play.

Imagine a team with 9 Englishmen, 1 Welshman and a Scot playing at Celtic Park playing against Spain? How is that going to go down? The home fans would be supporting Spain.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a fan and I want it! Really I just want Bale though to be honest...


I set up a fantasy league by the way. Thread here: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97625-World-Cup-Fantasy-League


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm a fan and I want it! Really I just want Bale though to be honest...
		
Click to expand...

Okay, None of the countries associations want it. Only one fan wants it. Only one person would go to watch them play. :rofl:

I'm with you on Bale. If only...â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			But it would have a better chance of winning a WC......something that none of the four regional teams has done in most of the populations living memory.

The rugby fans have no problem in getting behind the Lions team, might be worth giving it a try.

A British football league should also be proposed whilst we are at it.
		
Click to expand...

Nurse! Doonâ€™s off his meds again :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			something that none of the *three smaller national teams* has done in all of the populations living memory.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2018)

I thought one of last night pundits was a bit rude when he said that most of the England players should be quite fresh for Russia as they generally did not get much game time for their clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought one of last night pundits was a bit rude when he said that most of the England players should be quite fresh for Russia as they generally did not get much game time for their clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously Doon ? Do you ever post without looking to wind up ? 

Most of the guys played week in week out for their team and most at a top 6 club bar the odd player. 

Just give the nonsense a rest


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously Doon ? Do you ever post without looking to wind up ? 

Most of the guys played week in week out for their team and most at a top 6 club bar the odd player. 

Just give the nonsense a rest
		
Click to expand...

Just to show none biased against the wind up merchant one of the pundits did say it but I'm not sure who he was going about as most have put in a fair shift this year.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2018)

The players in the England squad are 4th behind Spain, France and Brazil in total minutes played for their clubs this year so whichever pundit said it didn't know what he was talking about.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44360116


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 8, 2018)

The Lionesses showing the way in Russia.


----------



## IanM (Jun 8, 2018)

Every 4 years the best footy nations in the World gather for a Tournament. 

...just thought I'd put that there for those who haven't seen their team play in it this century.



England.... not as good as the top four or so sides, but lets see them go there and play well.... the outcome will be the outcome.  Some good young players in that squad who can still improve further.

For those still  not participating, it'll be on the television.  In colour!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

It was the commentator who mentioned the stats in the link and thatâ€™s all he did, he then made a tongue in cheek remark about England not being able to use the â€œplayers are tiredâ€ as was banded about in past tournaments.
No malice, no point scoring, simply a throw away comment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2018)

Spain sack their manager the day before the WC starts &#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spain sack their manager the day before the WC starts &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Madness !!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought one of last night pundits was a bit rude when he said that most of the England players should be quite fresh for Russia as they generally did not get much game time for their clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Who could he have been talking about?
Kane 53 appearances this season.
Dele 56
Sterling 52
Lingard 56
Walker 56

50+ games in a season is a lot for anyone and those are most of our key players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2018)

2026 World Cup Awarded to USA , Canada and Mexico


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spain sack their manager the day before the WC starts &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad to see that the Spanish authorities had the nuts to make the correct call :thup:.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm glad to see that the Spanish authorities had the nuts to make the correct call :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously sacking a manager a day before the WC regardless of what he is doing after is utter madness and has prob cost them a great chance at the tournament


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm glad to see that the Spanish authorities had the nuts to make the correct call :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

i agree Fair play to the RFEF and the quotes from there head are spot on!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously sacking a manager a day before the WC regardless of what he is doing after is utter madness and has prob cost them a great chance at the tournament
		
Click to expand...

Really? the coaching team will remain the quality of the players they have remains the same so will it really affect there chances only time will tell.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Really? the coaching team will remain the quality of the players they have remains the same so will it really affect there chances only time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

Can't be good to plunge the side into disarray the day before. They have however now appointed Hierro. A legendary name who should command the instant respect of the players, so could steady the ship quite well.


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously sacking a manager a day before the WC regardless of what he is doing after is utter madness and has prob cost them a great chance at the tournament
		
Click to expand...

It was just a case of doing the right thing, something rarely seen in the world of football ................ the most dishonest sport of them all.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			It was just a case of doing the right thing, something rarely seen in the world of football ................ the most dishonest sport of them all.
		
Click to expand...

The right thing?? Sacking a manager on the eve of the world cup the right thing? Seemed very knee-jerk to me.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Can't be good to plunge the side into disarray the day before. They have however now appointed Hierro. A legendary name who should command the instant respect of the players, so could steady the ship quite well.
		
Click to expand...

Hierro, the guy was a legend in Premier Manager 99 on the PlayStation &#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2018)

Fair play to Spain! It may cost em, but as the authorities have said. Itâ€™s about the lack of respect shown. I donâ€™t blame him, heâ€™d be a fool to refuse Madrid but come on. Announce it after the World Cup or at least speak to your employer beforehand.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Fair play to Spain! It may cost em, but as the authorities have said. Itâ€™s about the lack of respect shown. I donâ€™t blame him, heâ€™d be a fool to refuse Madrid but come on. Announce it after the World Cup or at least speak to your employer beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

I felt it was more Real Madrid doing whatever they want when they want as usual, rather than the manager's fault himself. Regarding the timing of the announcement I mean.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Can't be good to plunge the side into disarray the day before. They have however now appointed Hierro. A legendary name who should command the instant respect of the players, so could steady the ship quite well.
		
Click to expand...


His managerial experience amounts to one season coaching a second division side who finished mid-table and mutually consented him at the end of the season. Mental appointment.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			His managerial experience amounts to one season coaching a second division side who finished mid-table and mutually consented him at the end of the season. Mental appointment.
		
Click to expand...

he was there in russia as one of the assistant coaches so a logical appointment for the tournament really?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			His managerial experience amounts to one season coaching a second division side who finished mid-table and mutually consented him at the end of the season. Mental appointment.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like it had to be someone already involved in coaching the side, otherwise it's someone coming in with a blank sheet, not knowing half the players and a world in 24 hours time. So their hands were a bit tied.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I felt it was more Real Madrid doing whatever they want when they want as usual, rather than the manager's fault himself. Regarding the timing of the announcement I mean.
		
Click to expand...

He still had a discussion with Madrid and chose not to tell the federation. Even if he was instructed to by Madrid. He made his choice.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I feel like it had to be someone already involved in coaching the side, otherwise it's someone coming in with a blank sheet, not knowing half the players and a world in 24 hours time. So their hands were a bit tied.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i guess they didn't have a lot of options!


----------



## larmen (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			2026 World Cup Awarded to USA , Canada and Mexico
		
Click to expand...

3 host nations prequalified. Does it leave any space for the Americas to have more than Brazil joining?

What next? The UK should have a go, getting all 4 home nations in. Or maybe the EU can apply as a total, but that doesnâ€™t leave space for non EU European countries at all.


And why does Trump support a â€˜Mexicanâ€™ bid? What happened to rapists and the wall?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 13, 2018)

larmen said:



			3 host nations prequalified. Does it leave any space for the Americas to have more than Brazil joining?

What next? *The UK should have a go, getting all 4 home nations in.* Or maybe the EU can apply as a total, but that doesnâ€™t leave space for non EU European countries at all.
		
Click to expand...

Might be the only chance Scotland have of qualifying for a World Cup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2018)

2026 - seems a nonsense that three countries get it, particularly ones which will incur such huge travel distances. I could understand three smaller countries but those three?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2026 - seems a nonsense that three countries get it, particularly ones which will incur such huge travel distances. I could understand three smaller countries but those three?
		
Click to expand...

It's 1382 miles between Yekaterinburg and Saint Petersburg, host cites for the Russia World Cup. And 1890 miles between Yekaterinburg and Kaliningrad, both according to AA Routeplanner. Not exactly next door to each other. As long as the groups are arranged sensibly then I don't see it as a massive issue, especially with most teams taking private planes that will get between the most extreme locations in three hours max.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's 1382 miles between Yekaterinburg and Saint Petersburg, host cites for the Russia World Cup. And 1890 miles between Yekaterinburg and Kaliningrad, both according to AA Routeplanner. Not exactly next door to each other. As long as the groups are arranged sensibly then I don't see it as a massive issue, especially with most teams taking private planes that will get between the most extreme locations in three hours max.
		
Click to expand...

What about the fans ? But then I guess FIFA/UEFA show that they donâ€™t really care about them 

Itâ€™s utterly ridiculous that itâ€™s allowed to go to a bid from three countries which then allows all three straight into the World Cup - the travelling will be vast but I guess FIFA will get nice juicy sponsers from the US


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the fans ? But then I guess FIFA/UEFA show that they donâ€™t really care about them 

Itâ€™s utterly ridiculous that itâ€™s allowed to go to a bid from three countries which then allows all three straight into the World Cup - the travelling will be vast but I guess FIFA will get nice juicy sponsers from the US
		
Click to expand...

No one really cares about the fans. 
Do you honestly believe that any of the premier league clubs put their fans first? 

Itâ€™s all about the Â£Â£Â£.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the fans ? But then I guess FIFA/UEFA show that they donâ€™t really care about them 

Itâ€™s utterly ridiculous that itâ€™s allowed to go to a bid from three countries which then allows all three straight into the World Cup - the travelling will be vast but I guess FIFA will get nice juicy sponsers from the US
		
Click to expand...

As was posted above, there is plenty of travel in Russia. There was also a distance of 1700km between some of the stadiums in South Africa. Ass into that that the next euros is continent wide and I think itâ€™s clear that logistics isnâ€™t a concern with the governing bodies. 

Whilst I donâ€™t think 3 nations should host it, especially two which have hosted a World Cup prior. I would accept that the US probabaly has the best infrastructure for travel arrangements on that scale. 

Realistically itâ€™s only likely to be  Canada that would require a bye as the others tend to qualify, especially with numbers raising to 48. So I donâ€™t think that itâ€™s like theyâ€™ll be stealing 3 places from other teams.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's 1382 miles between Yekaterinburg and Saint Petersburg, host cites for the Russia World Cup. And 1890 miles between Yekaterinburg and Kaliningrad, both according to AA Routeplanner. Not exactly next door to each other. As long as the groups are arranged sensibly then I don't see it as a massive issue, especially with most teams taking private planes that will get between the most extreme locations in three hours max.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point but somehow it seems more acceptable when it is one country. Those distances are avoidable, or reduced, for 2026 if it is held in just one country or two at most. 

You will lose a sense of the country host and that particular tournament. Pick a tournament since 78, the first I can remember, and I associate a country with it. Not sure that will work with three hosting. That is more of a romantic thing but still a shame.

Interesting point about three hosts qualifying as well. That is going to mess things up for others in their region unless they follow through with the promised 48 team finals. At that point there is plenty of space.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2018)

Scotland are ready for the World Cup


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25080


Scotland are ready for the World Cup
		
Click to expand...

Sure youâ€™ll get a bite soon Phil ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

larmen said:



			3 host nations prequalified. Does it leave any space for the Americas to have more than Brazil joining?

What next? The UK should have a go, getting all 4 home nations in. Or maybe the EU can apply as a total, but that doesnâ€™t leave space for non EU European countries at all.
		
Click to expand...

I thought about that, it would only leave one spot for a North American side to qualify - then I remembered that 2026 is the year they are stupidly putting it up to 48 teams. Another bloody ridiculous idea from FIFA that will totally ruin the World Cup. Better enjoy this one and the next one while we can, as it becomes a diluted sack of rubbish lasting about two months after that.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 13, 2018)

I didn't think the host qualified automatically anymore?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			I didn't think the host qualified automatically anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Officially they do until 2022, the fifa council havenâ€™t ruled on this bid but Iâ€™m sure they will.


----------



## larmen (Jun 13, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			I didn't think the host qualified automatically anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the cup holder that has to go through qualification, like Germany did this time around.


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I thought about that, it would only leave one spot for a North American side to qualify - then I remembered that 2026 is the year they are stupidly putting it up to 48 teams. Another bloody ridiculous idea from FIFA that will totally ruin the World Cup. Better enjoy this one and the next one while we can, as it becomes a diluted sack of rubbish *lasting about two months* after that.
		
Click to expand...

It will last for 34 days, I believe, this one lasts 32 days


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2018)

England 2030 here we go again.......


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			It will last for 34 days, I believe, this one lasts 32 days
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how. There will be one extra knock-out round to fit in won't there?

I still think it's a ridiculous idea. There will be too many useless teams in there, and with three team groups with only one going out, you will see a lot more boring defensive football as people realise two draws is likely to be enough. Teams advancing without even winning a game. Rubbish.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure how. They must be playing four games every day then rather than three. And there will be one extra knock-out round to fit in won't there?

I still think it's a ridiculous idea. There will be too many useless teams in there, and with three team groups with only one going out, you will see a lot more boring defensive football as people realise two draws is likely to be enough. Teams advancing without even winning a game. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, itâ€™ll be like the euros where the lesser teams go all out defence against group favs and then hope they can beat their rival at the bottom to squeeze through. 

I think that itâ€™ll be 4/5 games a day until knockout. So maybe the groups over earlier.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree, itâ€™ll be like the euros where the lesser teams go all out defence against group favs and then hope they can beat their rival at the bottom to squeeze through. 

I think that itâ€™ll be 4/5 games a day until knockout. So maybe the groups over earlier.
		
Click to expand...

I think the current 32 team format is perfect, as a spectacle and from a mathematical viewpoint, where it all matches up perfectly. i.e. 50% of teams go out each time. It just works and I hate the fact that they've messed with it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the current 32 team format is perfect, as a spectacle and from a mathematical viewpoint, where it all matches up perfectly. i.e. 50% of teams go out each time. It just works and I hate the fact that they've messed with it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Iâ€™m not sure of the new make up of teams. It could be to appease other federations as Europe already has so many in it?


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I thought about that, it would only leave one spot for a North American side to qualify - then I remembered that 2026 is the year they are stupidly putting it up to 48 teams. Another bloody ridiculous idea from FIFA that will totally ruin the World Cup. Better enjoy this one and the next one while we can, as it becomes a diluted sack of rubbish lasting about two months after that.
		
Click to expand...

CONCACAF get 6 places in 2026


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

Robbie being Robbie in that opening, so, here we go...........


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2018)

Well, Saudi Arabia are flipping awful. Somehow keeping lots of possession and giving it away hundreds of times at the same time. Defence is all over the place.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, Saudi Arabia are flipping awful. Somehow keeping lots of possession and giving it away hundreds of times at the same time. Defence is all over the place.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but a far better opening game than some weâ€™ve had over the years.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

How bad must the team's be in their qualifying group if Saudi got through? &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2018)

Enjoyed that, just like the good old days of some teams taking a hammering :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 14, 2018)

Russia made to look good by beating a Rammel team.


----------



## User101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Russia have a player called Jerkoff :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Russia made to look good by beating a Rammel team.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Saudi were even that good.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 15, 2018)

Embarrasing number of empty seats at Uruguay v Egypt, should be able to get the locals in for pennies in that situation.

Both half decent sides too.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Embarrasing number of empty seats at Uruguay v Egypt, should be able to get the locals in for pennies in that situation.

Both half decent sides too.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, you canâ€™t help but notice the amount of empty seats, if they knew the attendance was going to be so low they should have arranged something with schools or something to fill them, but I donâ€™t think Russia thinks like that! 

Gnasher having a mare ðŸ˜œ


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 15, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Embarrasing number of empty seats at Uruguay v Egypt, should be able to get the locals in for pennies in that situation.

Both half decent sides too.
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same issue at the World Cup in Japan 2002. I was living in Tokyo at the time, the stadiums had vast expanses of empty seats, there was a hotline to purchase last minute tickets but try as I might, I was unable to get through at any time to purchase any, it was a complete farce.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 15, 2018)

27,000 at the Egypt game. Where's it being played Siberia. They put two temp stands up. They shouldn't of bothered.
Seen that the American Bid won the World Cup, basically they promised nig on twice as much profit for there bid than the Morocco bid. Nigh on 8 Billion. Yet FIFA still seem fit to charge an extortionate amount for tickets. How much do the greedy bleeders want.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

So Egypt lose, Salah doesn't come on...commentators say they feel sorry for Egypt, why? If you don't score or take the chances, you lose, simples! Uruguay were knocking on the door for a while coming to the end of the game, the goal was coming IMO, if there was ever a time to put Salah on, it was with 20 mins to go. Egypt keeper made some fine saves, who does he play for, he might get a call from Klipperty Klopp?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Suarez as got to go down as one of the most dispicable players of all time.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez as got to go down as one of the most dispicable players of all time.
		
Click to expand...

But 99% of people would have him in their team! He is an exceptional player when he drops the stupid behavior!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Rooter said:



			But 99% of people would have him in their team! He is an exceptional player when he drops the stupid behavior!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

Heâ€™s still scum tho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez as got to go down as one of the most dispicable players of all time.
		
Click to expand...

He has no concept of fair play and in my opinion looks to gain his side an advantage for his side by cheating, pure and simple. That said, when he focuses on his game he's still a devastating player. Sadly you can't have one side of him without the other. Uruguay were the better side and of Egypt wanted anything then you should have played your best chance of getting a goal at some point. Not going to score from the bench


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 15, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Embarrasing number of empty seats at Uruguay v Egypt, should be able to get the locals in for pennies in that situation.

Both half decent sides too.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of empty seats for the Portugal v Spain match as well. One of the best group matches and they can't even fill the stadium for it.


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, it didn't take Ronaldo long to get on the scoresheet.
Superb penalty.


----------



## User101 (Jun 15, 2018)

What's with the woman on the panel, has pc really gone that mad that they "need" a woman on there, who is she anyway ?


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Plenty of empty seats for the Portugal v Spain match as well. One of the best group matches and they can't even fill the stadium for it.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how much of this is because itâ€™s in Russia, not just the country itself but the well documented hooligan issue potential.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone else think that was a foul on Pepe? I know he went down like he'd been shot but Costa jumped into him and was nowhere near the ball.

EDIT - And the commentator said that there was contact but he went down too easily. This will be the same commentators saying that a forward going down for a penalty was entitled to as there was contact.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow, Costa, oh how we miss that, I know so many didnâ€™t/donâ€™t like him, but thatâ€™s just class.  

Ronald with some deft touches also, Iâ€™ve seen more football in 25 minutes than in the whole of all the other games put together.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Anyone else think that was a foul on Pepe? I know he went down like he'd been shot but Costa jumped into him and was nowhere near the ball.
		
Click to expand...

No, itâ€™s a contact sport, no intent, the arm doesnâ€™t even land with any pressure or near where he holds his head. He pussies out of the tackle and gets what he deserves, the loss of a goal for being a whimp.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 15, 2018)

Fish said:



*No, itâ€™s a contact sport*, no intent, the arm doesnâ€™t even land with any pressure or near where he holds his head. He pussies out of the tackle and gets what he deserves, the loss of a goal for being a whimp.
		
Click to expand...

It is but that doesn't mean you can just jump into an opponent without trying to play the ball.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			It is but that doesn't mean you can just jump into an opponent without trying to play the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he had his eye on the ball most if not all of the time, I didnâ€™t and donâ€™t see it as a foul, he wanted the ball more than Pepe who was only looking for a foul as an easy option, but came second. 

What a finish though after holding up the ball so long.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 15, 2018)

Has De Gea got concussion?


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

What a great half of football, it had a bit of everything.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Anyone else think that was a foul on Pepe?
		
Click to expand...

Pepe has form for being a snivelling little weasel, not a foul for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Has De Gea got concussion?
		
Click to expand...

Naughty but funny &#128513;.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2018)

Simples &#128513;. Training ground goal.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

Costa Vs Ronaldo for the golden boot &#129300;


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

Boooom


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 15, 2018)

Love him or loathe him, Sergio Ramos is an utterly quality centre back. Maybe a bit strong but once he retires I think he'll go down as one of the best ever. If he could just cut out the nastiness I don't think there would be any doubt.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh wow, sensational free kick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Take a bow Ronaldho. Quality


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2018)

Ronaldo just never ceases to amaze ....................... what a goal!!
The 'keeper didn't even take one step.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Awesome free kick.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2018)

Brilliant game, loved it, just wow!


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Brilliant game, loved it, just wow!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! If the tournament carries on like that it will be a cracker!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a game that had it all 

Goals - couple of stunners 
A bit physical at times 

What a howler from De Gea :rofl:

Shame that Spain couldnâ€™t hold on but stunning freekick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Iran top of the group. What odds on that this morning? Very unusual error from De Gea but a stunning game. The tournament has finally started. Let's hope England keep it going on Monday


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes had everything Cheating , feigning injury , asking ref for cards . Concussed goalies (maybe)?????
They also had time to play some fantastic football as well.
What a goal from Costa and Nacho!,,


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Ronaldo just never ceases to amaze ....................... what a goal!!
The 'keeper didn't even take one step.
		
Click to expand...

GOAT


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Love him or loathe him, Sergio Ramos is an utterly quality centre back. Maybe a bit strong but once he retires I think he'll go down as one of the best ever. If he could just cut out the nastiness I don't think there would be any doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Will Definitely go down as one of the greats of the game imo.


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			GOAT
		
Click to expand...

Actually think he is a bit of a knob, no, a total knob , but calling him a goat is a bit harsh


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 15, 2018)

And so endeth the debate. Ronaldo can and DOES win games on his own. The short bum needs others to work hard to create things for him to finish off.  Anyone who says anything against him, without even meeting him, is just ignorant.


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			GOAT
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue with that ..................... but I know someone who would.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			And so endeth the debate. Ronaldo can and DOES win games on his own. The short bum needs others to work hard to create things for him to finish off.  Anyone who says anything against him, without even meeting him, is just ignorant.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't win?!

&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 16, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			And so endeth the debate. Ronaldo can and DOES win games on his own. The short bum needs others to work hard to create things for him to finish off. Anyone who says anything against him, without even meeting him, is just ignorant.


Click to expand...

And who cares if I am deemed ignorant, he is still a absolute self centred knob......just a few seconds of his celebration confirms that. 
Accept he is a class player though, which is why his demeanour is so annoying. If he did have a persona more like Messi, who comes across as somewhat more humble, he would be a more likeable human being.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2018)

We have all learnt over recent years that football only began with the inception of the PL. Last night and this morning I learnt that Ronaldo is the first person to EVER score a free-kick in a World Cup tournament. Well done Ronnie.

Every day is a learning day &#128513;.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have all learnt over recent years that football only began with the inception of the PL. Last night and this morning I learnt that Ronaldo is the first person to EVER score a free-kick in a World Cup tournament. Well done Ronnie.

Every day is a learning day ðŸ˜.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf itâ€™ll be the same if Messi or Neymar do it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Actually think he is a bit of a knob, no, a total knob , but calling him a goat is a bit harsh 

Click to expand...

I agree,he is a knob.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have all learnt over recent years that football only began with the inception of the PL. Last night and this morning I learnt that Ronaldo is the first person to EVER score a free-kick in a World Cup tournament. Well done Ronnie.

Every day is a learning day &#128513;.
		
Click to expand...

phew!  Whit a relief to discover that the goal scored by Zico against Scotland back in 1982 wasn't from a free kick - Roughie will be relieved he wasn't suckered so.  Next we'll be getting told that Narey's goal in the same game wisnae a toe-poke (I still get me a tingle thrill watching it) and Faddies against France was a fluke (best goal scored by anyone, anywhere, ever btw  )


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2018)

Can see France wiping the floor with the Ausies.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf itâ€™ll be the same if Messi or Neymar do it
		
Click to expand...

Yup. The hype machine is painful.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Can see France wiping the floor with the Ausies.
		
Click to expand...

First ten minutes looked that way but not now, Aussies doing much better. Predict 1-0 win for France.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 16, 2018)

The game just burst to life. 2 VAR decisions and hasn't ruined my viewing pleasure. 

To be fair the game was mince before that.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is Mark Lawrenson the worst commentator in football? Like a cross between Victor Meldrew and Peter Alliss with his negative ramblings.


----------



## User101 (Jun 16, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			A self centred knob......just a few seconds of his celebration confirms that. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Self centred you say.....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/4966031/cristiano-ronaldo-ballon-dor-charity/

I say otherwise.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Is Mark Lawrenson the worst commentator in football? Like a cross between Victor Meldrew and Peter Alliss with his negative ramblings.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen his Prem league predictions? 
He as Liverpool winning the title every year&#128514;

They go the season undefeated &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Self centred you say.....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/4966031/cristiano-ronaldo-ballon-dor-charity/

I say otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Did he not also build a football academy in Funchal for the kids?

Can't remember where I heard that so could be wrong.


----------



## User101 (Jun 16, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Did he not also build a football academy in Funchal for the kids?

Can't remember where I heard that so could be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but this so called self centred man is turning out to be not so "self centred" really

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...l-madrid-forbes-list-ballon-dor-a8118696.html


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Self centred you say.....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/4966031/cristiano-ronaldo-ballon-dor-charity/

I say otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s more his arrogance that people donâ€™t like. 
Or the fact that heâ€™s ripped,tanned,decent at football & got a few bob. 

Maybe weâ€™re jealous.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 16, 2018)

Arrogance? Really? He's the best footballer to ever walk the planet. Just because he knows this and makes sure everyone else knows this by his constant amazing performances this makes him arrogant.  If only he was English!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Arrogance? Really? He's the best footballer to ever walk the planet. Just because he knows this and makes sure everyone else knows this by his constant amazing performances this makes him arrogant.  If only he was English!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah tbf he does back it up.


----------



## User101 (Jun 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think itâ€™s more his arrogance that people donâ€™t like. 
Or the fact that heâ€™s ripped,tanned,decent at football & got a few bob. 

Maybe weâ€™re jealous.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not jealous of him, envious possibly, jealous, never.


----------



## hors limite (Jun 16, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Is Mark Lawrenson the worst commentator in football? Like a cross between Victor Meldrew and Peter Alliss with his negative ramblings.
		
Click to expand...

Each to his own. I think he's an amusing antidote to the often over the top overhyped commentary of some of his colleagues - Jonathan Pearce can sound like he's wetting himself when he reads the team sheets.
I thought there was a cracker from Lauro today when the cameras were looking at a crumpled French player - " dislocated his shoelace".


----------



## User62651 (Jun 16, 2018)

hors limite said:



			Each to his own. I think he's an amusing antidote to the often over the top overhyped commentary of some of his colleagues - Jonathan Pearce can sound like he's wetting himself when he reads the team sheets.
I thought there was a cracker from Lauro today when the cameras were looking at a crumpled French player - " dislocated his shoelace".
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's. 

He's paid to be at the World Cup, yet he sounds like he's in M+S with the Mrs shopping for socks on a dreich Saturday afternoon........

.......we've all been there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 16, 2018)

Messi is one of the worst pen takers in history for sure


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2018)

Looked like a second penalty there albeit quite soft.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Looked like a second penalty there albeit quite soft.
		
Click to expand...

Pen all day for me, I take it VAR can only be used if the ref asks for it?
Bet the refs in the office with VAR were bouncing off the roof at that one.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Pen all day for me, I take it VAR can only be used if the ref asks for it?
Bet the refs in the office with VAR were bouncing off the roof at that one.
		
Click to expand...

But did that slight touch make him fall/dive forwards and go to ground, or was it simulation. 

Personally no pen for me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2018)

More contact for the 2nd pen than the first for me.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Pen all day for me, I take it VAR can only be used if the ref asks for it?
Bet the refs in the office with VAR were bouncing off the roof at that one.
		
Click to expand...

No...the ref makes his decision, the game plays on and the VAR referees alert the referee if they think he has made an OBVIOUS mistake. When the play breaks down the ref can then review it on a screen at the side of the pitch and decide whether his original decision was right or wrong.

They seem to have got VAR implemented correctly at the World Cup rather than the FA's experiments in the Cup matches where refs seemed to ask for a review at every contentious moment rather than make a decision on their own.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 16, 2018)

hors limite said:



			I thought there was a cracker from Lauro today when the cameras were looking at a crumpled French player - " dislocated his shoelace".
		
Click to expand...

The one in the Iceland - Argentina game when Messi missed the penalty was better.....not sure which commentator said it but it went something like..."We saw the hand of God in 1986, have we just witnessed the hand of Cod" ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

Great result for Iceland. Didn't panic and weren't overawed. The Euro's clearly instilled some belief and a group of players working hard for each other. Not sure too many will fancy playing them if they qualify.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 17, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great result for Iceland. Didn't panic and weren't overawed. The Euro's clearly instilled some belief and a group of players working hard for each other. Not sure too many will fancy playing them if they qualify.
		
Click to expand...

They play a high tempo, get it forward, win second balls, rough tough footie. Now remind me which country plays this type of footie Nationally but NOT Internationally?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2018)

Have to say the pitches dont look that special, most if not all premiership pitches look better. 
The one last night (think it  was Croatia/Nigeria) looked like one man had mown it with a 16 in Hayter at different heights


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 17, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Have to say the pitches dont look that special, most if not all premiership pitches look better. 
The one last night (think it  was Croatia/Nigeria) looked like one man had mown it with a 16 in Hayter at different heights
		
Click to expand...

One man went to mow ... went to mow a meadow ......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

Can I just say that the more I hear of him the more I like Southgate. He seems the first manager we have had who is from the modern age and treats his players like adults. Don't think we will get anywhere near the final as he does not have the players at his disposal. But best of luck to him and I think when/if we go out it won't be down to a clueless manager who is stuck in then past and is enthralled to star players.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 17, 2018)

Going on Germany's performance so far England has as good a chance as anyone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

The game is set up for someone like Sane , still canâ€™t understand why he isnâ€™t there 

But the worst thing about the game is Phil Neville - my god he must be the worst out there. Itâ€™s nearly as bad as Giggs story about Quiros


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2018)

Well done Mexico


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 17, 2018)

Think Germany were lucky with losing by only the one goal...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The game is set up for someone like Sane , still canâ€™t understand why he isnâ€™t there 

But the worst thing about the game is Phil Neville - my god he must be the worst out there. Itâ€™s nearly as bad as Giggs story about Quiros
		
Click to expand...

Do you seriously have a nice word to say about anybody,whether its golf,cricket,football or rugby you have a dislike for many people.
Try and give me an answer Phil because I would really like to know.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 17, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think Germany were lucky with losing by only the one goal...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree as was highlighted by ITV,just the final ball sometimes not good enough.Great scenes at the end so much passion.
Hope tomorrow is the same.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think Germany were lucky with losing by only the one goal...
		
Click to expand...

Yep Mexico should have had a hatful if they showed more composure in front of goal - Hummels and Boeteng were horribly exposed by the fullbacks just going forward and forgetting to track back. Germany looked tired


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The game is set up for someone like Sane , still canâ€™t understand why he isnâ€™t there 

But the worst thing about the game is Phil Neville - my god he must be the worst out there. Itâ€™s nearly as bad as Giggs story about Quiros
		
Click to expand...

Thing is re Sane he just doesn't seem the normal German player, he has pace and is at times flamboyant. He might not fit into the German technical machine. But he would of been an excellent plan B with 20 mins to go


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Going on Germany's performance so far England has as good a chance as anyone.
		
Click to expand...

If only winning the world cup just involved being as good as a strangely under par Germany on one performance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

Quality strike from Coutinho - up there with Nacho for the goal of the Comp so far


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Germany looked tired
		
Click to expand...

They did, but I thought they were one of the countries held up as an example of why WE needed a winter break?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2018)

I could be a bit harsh here, but Neymar has been pants.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I could be a bit harsh here, but Neymar has been pants.
		
Click to expand...

Forget that cockatoo barnetted sissy clown and get the golf on!


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 17, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			If only winning the world cup just involved being as good as a strangely under par Germany on one performance.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who is more Welsh than English I find it strange that so many are knocking a side that has gone through the under 18,s and under 21,s together before a ball has been kicked.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I could be a bit harsh here, but Neymar has been pants.
		
Click to expand...

He does like to fall to the floor whenever an opponent comes near him.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quality strike from Coutinho - up there with Nacho for the goal of the Comp so far
		
Click to expand...

A fabulous hit indeed, but Nacho's was just gorgeous ...................... I'd be surprised if I see a better goal throughout the tournament.
Good to see Argentina, Brazil and Germany struggle in their opening games.
England to win 3-1 tomorrow.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The game is set up for someone like Sane , still canâ€™t understand why he isnâ€™t there 

But the worst thing about the game is Phil Neville - my god he must be the worst out there. Itâ€™s nearly as bad as Giggs story about Quiros
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, but what is so wrong about Phil Neville?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I could be a bit harsh here, but Neymar has been pants.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is similar to Messi in that as soon as he got the ball there was at least one of the opposition on him straight away.  So they both had very little time to  do anything.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 18, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think it is similar to Messi in that as soon as he got the ball there was at least one of the opposition on him straight away.  So they both had very little time to  do anything.
		
Click to expand...

Couple of times the ball was flowing gets ti neymar and he trys and beats a man. Slows it down and defence is back in numbers. When Brazil ( not neymar) were ar there beat it was one touch football.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 18, 2018)

Germany losing, Brazil drawing, whatever next England winning???????


----------



## User62651 (Jun 18, 2018)

Have to say I thought a world cup in Russia might be poor. However the games to date and the spectacle in general has been top rate, good atmos too. For first round games every team seems keen to win (rather than not lose) and to my mind this one has been better than recent world cups, at this stage anyway.
Nice to see Mexico win and good on Switzerland last night. 
European sides generally look better class than the rest, Brazil/Argentina were a bit disappointing.
Sort of agree Englands prospects suddenly look a bit brighter as Germany, France and Brazil all looking a bit below where we expected. Spain despite the late draw looked the best to date for me, both Serbia and Croatia looked good, the dark horses maybe. These Balkans teams have a good football pedigree.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 18, 2018)

Gents I need a quick answer for my fantasy team......is Danny Rose likely to start today??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

60-40 yes


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Gents I need a quick answer for my fantasy team......is Danny Rose likely to start today??   

Click to expand...

I'd expect not personally.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			60-40 yes
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			I'd expect not personally.
		
Click to expand...


You're not really helping  :angry:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

Think, tonight, the midges might have some degree of influence in how the match goes...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

He would have been a shoe in a couple of weeks ago but then Ashley Young had a really good game in warm up and that has put doubt in my mind. I still think he is likely to play but he is no longer a certainty. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah I did think about sub'bing(?) him out for Young but not sure what to do


----------



## User62651 (Jun 18, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think, tonight, the midges might have some degree of influence in how the match goes...
		
Click to expand...

English more used to them than Tunisians I think so advantage you. I was at Dunoon week before last........OMG they were bad, worst I've experienced since a scout camp in *England* at Kielder Forest in 1982! No escape for a week.
Funny I've read the Stalingrad book about the war, dont recall reading anything about midges though. Maybe they were pre-occupied with more serious matters.:mmm:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			English more used to them than Tunisians I think so advantage you. I was at Dunoon week before last........OMG they were bad, worst I've experienced since a scout camp in *England* at Kielder Forest in 1982! No escape for a week.
Funny I've read the Stalingrad book about the war, dont recall reading anything about midges though. Maybe they were pre-occupied with more serious matters.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Probably because the Battle of Stalingrad was of a winter....


https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/jun/18/bugs-strife-swarms-cause-chaos-in-volgograd


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 18, 2018)

Good game so far Sweden vs Korea - a bit too much diving for my liking but thought Sweden has a stone wall penalty waved away, surprised VAR didn't get reviewed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Good game so far Sweden vs Korea - a bit too much diving for my liking but thought Sweden has a stone wall penalty waved away, surprised VAR didn't get reviewed.
		
Click to expand...

Well they've had one now.

Regarding Danny Rose - I honestly think it's 50-50 between him and Young. I'd give Rose the nod but I've no idea what Gareth will do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Yeah I did think about sub'bing(?) him out for Young but not sure what to do  

Click to expand...

Rose is starting mate :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Rose is starting mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Strange if true. Rose hasn't played as much, when he did he wasn't as good as Young and seems to have some personal issues going on which Young doesn't.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 18, 2018)

I'd be very surprised if it was Rose. He's been behind Young in the pecking order for months now having barely played for Spurs this season.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I'd be very surprised if it was Rose. He's been behind Young in the pecking order for months now having barely played for Spurs this season.
		
Click to expand...

Social media does seem to be convinced that it's Rose getting the nod. Off if true, unless he's saving Young for tougher tests and wants to give Rose some confidence early.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Social media does seem to be convinced that it's Rose getting the nod. Off if true, unless he's saving Young for tougher tests and wants to give Rose some confidence early.
		
Click to expand...

The merit of playing Rose is to have a natural left footer, to give some proper width on that side. The drawback with Young is that he has no left foot so was continually cutting inside onto his right and slowing the attack down. Without Rose there's no left footer in the whole team even, bar Pickford which is hardly relevant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

For me Rose should be starting - he is a better left back than Young but has suffered with injuries so I would expect Ashley â€œTom Daleyâ€ Young to start which narrows the pitch up.

In other news - Seen all the nonsense about Evra and Aluko , I suspect he was actually being complimentary but because itâ€™s him the suspicion will always be there. But also as a pundit he is always - there is a tweet going round about him talking for about 2 mins and no idea what the hell he is going on about - him alongside Giggs is awful


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

On recent form Rose is certainly not a better left back.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me Rose should be starting - he is a better left back than Young but has suffered with injuries so I would expect Ashley â€œTom Daleyâ€ Young to start which narrows the pitch up.

*In other news - Seen all the nonsense about Evra and Aluko , I suspect he was actually being complimentary but because itâ€™s him the suspicion will always be there*. But also as a pundit he is always - there is a tweet going round about him talking for about 2 mins and no idea what the hell he is going on about - him alongside Giggs is awful
		
Click to expand...

I was watching it live and it was a bit strange. She had obviously done her homework and being a generous type I will give Evra the benefit of the doubt in that he was impressed and not deliberately trying to be patronising. But then again I'm not sure why he seemed quite surprised that she knew what she was talking about and I'm pretty sure he would not have clapped a male ex footballer if they had said the same thing.  Plus she had by far the best insight of the three pundits there and had clearly prepared for the role by doing research where as the other 2 just made little sense or added very little to the discussion. 

But it was not helped by the fact that it was ITV and they have to cut any type of analysis short to go to an add break or competition. It looked like it was going to kick off between Evra and Larsson as half time as well but again the adverts intervened.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Blimey Belguim need a bit of a wake up call - so slow and pedestrian, zero pace and energy in the game , donâ€™t seem to really be up for it. Hazard is the captain , this is the stage for him to shine and yet he is on the edge of the game. Belguim deep with three CBâ€™s ? Why ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Well thatâ€™s a better half from them , quality from Mertens and then the ball from De Bruyne for Lukaku first was sublime and then a tidy finish. Reckon England though are going to trouble Belgium - itâ€™s 3 nil and going to get the result but Belgium still look like they are missing something. Maybe it was nerves and they will branch out a bit now - I will be surprised if it ends 11 v 11 with the way the ref is handing out the cards


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

England team 

Pickford

Walker
Stones
Maguire

Young 
Henderson
Trippier

Ali
Lingard

Sterling 
Kane


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2018)

Belgium seem to be either brilliant or awful, a very strange game today.
A trio of real quality goals though.
Oh, and they clearly don't like a physical game.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Ali, Lingard and Sterling all playing. Very attacking. No surprise that heâ€™s gone with Young, he just brings so much more. Having a left footer doesnâ€™t matter when you donâ€™t play a system where youâ€™re hitting a target man.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			England team 

Pickford

Walker
Stones
Maguire

Young 
Henderson
Trippier

Ali
Lingard

Sterling 
Kane
		
Click to expand...


I'd call that a team that has been selected to show some positive intent...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

Raheem Sterling what a shocking attempt at a finish.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 18, 2018)

Sterling up to his usual quality &#128580;


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm watching in UHD on the BBC iPlayer. Great picture quality.
A good start for England. How have we not scored already?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Keeper is down having his arm manipulated and Keown points out that the keeper is â€œexhaustedâ€. Jesus H. 

And Sterling lucky that was offside.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 18, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Raheem Sterling what a shocking attempt at a finish.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone noticed that he runs like a terra dactyl &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

And thatâ€™s why Iâ€™d never pick Sterling, he needs 10 chances to get a goal, heâ€™ll get that against these but not against better teams, thatâ€™s a shocking miss as he didnâ€™t know the flag was up!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

That's it...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks like Jesse Lingaard has been to the Raheem Sterling finishing school.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Could be Maguireâ€™s last game at this World Cup. Heâ€™s been awful.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2018)

Idiot.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2018)

Well taken pen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

And so it begins....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 18, 2018)

I see rugby tackles are legal now, as long as you are not on the ball.


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			I see rugby tackles are legal now, as long as you are not on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

The poor thing is, it was asked to be looked at to see if anything happened in the box, so how was that missed?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

The good news is we are creating lots of chances. The bad news is only one has gone to Kane and the others need too many goes to get one in. We need to be more clinical.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			The poor thing is, it was asked to be looked at to see if anything happened in the box, so how was that missed?
		
Click to expand...

Typical first half. So much promise and then struggling. Big fifteen minutes for Southgate


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

England are obsessed with passing it back and Maguire and Stones are playing the wrong ball time and time again leaving Pickford to bail them out. Decent going forward but itâ€™s unbalanced.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Headless chickens a lot of the time , lots of energy with chances but missed. Need another in the middle who can create and not have a right back who canâ€™t defend in the back three

How that wasnâ€™t a penalty no idea

The quality is there they just need to maybe calm down a little , a lot to be positive about


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 18, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Has anyone noticed that he runs like a terra dactyl &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

More like a camp T-Rex


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 18, 2018)

Poor finishing once again.
What is Walker doing there.
Mguire looks nervous making to many mistakes.

VAR why is that not a penalty poor from officials
We should be four up.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			More like a camp T-Rex
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what I meant, donâ€™t know why I said terra dactyl.


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2018)

Itâ€™s been a really good first half from England.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

If you were Southgate what changes would you be thinking about? Rashford on for Lingaard/Sterling? Sacrifice a centre back and go to 4 at the back and bring on Vardy up front with Kane with Lingaard and Sterling out wide?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Rashford for Lingard or Aliand Loftus Cheek for Walker 

Then put Loftus Cheek in a three with Henderson and Ali/Lingard with Sterling Rashford and Kane as a front three


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 18, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			If you were Southgate what changes would you be thinking about? Rashford on for Lingaard/Sterling? Sacrifice a centre back and go to 4 at the back and bring on Vardy up front with Kane with Lingaard and Sterling out wide?
		
Click to expand...

Loftus cheek for alli and rose for young. 

Iâ€™d also check that the var officials have the match switched on!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

Whilst we can comfortably be unhappy with the officials on & off the pitch, without some wholesale changes quickly and a change of formation, this isnâ€™t going to change, we canâ€™t leave it too late.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

Why is Sterling out there? Get him and Alli, who clearly isn't fit off. Get Rashford on. This is starting to drift and we need to find a lift somewhere


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 18, 2018)

Watched my first 10 minutes of football in over twenty years this evening, on the plus side I now know the name of and could identify (ala question of sport) one England player, the captain & no 9 (is that still the centre forward ?) on the minus side, nothing has changed in that twenty years.  I don't think I shall bother to watch any more as the excitement nearly sent me to sleep.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why is Sterling out there? Get him and Alli, who clearly isn't fit off. Get Rashford on. This is starting to drift and we need to find a lift somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Sterling, Ali and Lingaard. All three are flat this half.

Fair play, Henderson is spreading it well. Never thought I'd say that &#128513;


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2018)

Dele isnâ€™t fit and should be off.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2018)

Well done Southgate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

On the plus side I've got England 2-1 so another goal for England would see me make a few quid. Sadly we don't look capable. Same old England. I hope not. Come on England, big finish


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Why are people giving Lingard an exotic extra a in his name? &#128131;&#127996;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Why are people giving Lingard an exotic extra a in his name? &#128131;&#127996;
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping it will make him a better player &#128513;. Not working so far &#128542;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

Ali off for Loftus-Cheeek. That's the right decision 20 minutes too late.

Because I can't spell Lingard I've put an extra E in Cheek to make it more exotic.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Imagine if refs actually called foul throws every time. Very few in this game wouldnâ€™t be penalised.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Ali off for Loftus-Cheeek. That's the right decision 20 minutes too late.

Because I can't spell Lingard I've put an extra E in Cheek to make it more exotic.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t spell Alli either.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 18, 2018)

Poor distribution, slow distribution. Lack of idea both from the bench and on the field. This is Tunisia forbpity sake. Nothing changes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Ali off for Loftus-Cheeek. That's the right decision 20 minutes too late.

Because I can't spell Lingard I've put an extra E in Cheek to make it more exotic.
		
Click to expand...

God decision on the added e. He could be Brazilian now.

Why did Rashford dummy that?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 18, 2018)

I reckon Scotland could beat this shower


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



*God* decision on the added e. He could be Brazilian now.

Why did Rashford dummy that?
		
Click to expand...

Not such a good decision on the missing O.


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

Same old same old.....&#128543;


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Kaneâ€™s positional awareness is amazing.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jun 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On the plus side I've got England 2-1
		
Click to expand...

Looking good!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You canâ€™t spell Alli either. 

Click to expand...

Oi. Dunt yu pik on mee four me spelin. Im dislexic dunt yu no. 

Or it could be the brandy. :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

Take your time boys...


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

Kane the saviour, Southgate needs to watch this match again and give those who came on a start, send Sterling & Ali Home.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2018)

We've deserved the result based on the two missed penalty decisions that should have been given but not based on our second half performance. But onwards and upwards and let's stick 5 past Panama.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

Superb!


----------



## Jensen (Jun 18, 2018)

Lotftus-Cheek made a big difference and won the corner for Kane to score


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			Kane the saviour, Southgate needs to watch this match again and give those who came on a start, send Sterling & Ali Home.
		
Click to expand...

England were much better in the first half than they were when the subs came on.


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2018)

Thoroughly deserved and well done England for sticking to a plan by not hoofing.

Henderson was excellent tonight.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not such a good decision on the missing O. 

Click to expand...

To fit the extra e in I had to remove the o &#128513;.

Next match Rashford and Cheeek have to start. Lingard, didn't deserve an extra a this time, needs a big match against Panama. He was anonymous for most of this game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Well the result was the right one but they made hard work of it - Kane to the rescue from set pieces

No doubt that Sterling will get the critics but both Alli and Lingard were shocking, Alli maybe more down to being injured. Walker as CB is poor , Young just cuts in narrowing the field all day - poor decisions from the ref 

The system/formation needs to change - the 3 at the back just doesnâ€™t seem to work 

4-3-3 would work better with Loftus Cheek with Henderson and Another - then Sterling Kane and Rashford up front 

England just miss something out there and how the guys in the studio can call that exceptional Iâ€™m amazed


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2018)

Piece said:



			Henderson was excellent tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I give him a hard time but fair play, he was outstanding tonight.

Btw phew &#128518;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thoroughlly deserved victory on first half performance, deserved nothing on 2nd half showing.
Massive lift for the squad.
Wonâ€™t judge or write off certain players just yet, long way to go and might need them all.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To fit the extra e in I had to remove the o ðŸ˜.

Next match Rashford and Cheeek have to start. Lingard, didn't deserve an extra a this time, needs a big match against Panama. He was anonymous for most of this game.
		
Click to expand...

Anonymous yet missed loads of chances? Poor finishing? Yep. Anonymous. Not even close. Englandâ€™s most potent player in general play, but Kane takes the plaudits for having an amazing instinct.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the result was the right one but they made hard work of it - Kane to the rescue from set pieces

No doubt that Sterling will get the critics but both Alli and Lingard were shocking, Alli maybe more down to being injured. Walker as CB is poor , Young just cuts in narrowing the field all day - poor decisions from the ref 

The system/formation needs to change - the 3 at the back just doesnâ€™t seem to work 

4-3-3 would work better with Loftus Cheek with Henderson and Another - then Sterling Kane and Rashford up front 

England just miss something out there and how the guys in the studio can call that exceptional Iâ€™m amazed
		
Click to expand...

Youngâ€™s delivery was a constant positive. The Liverpool support is hanging out of you.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 18, 2018)

Southgate need to have a good look in the mirror , keeping an lnjured player on for that long  just to keep the system.
To many backward passes sideways to much , final ball piss poor again.
We need a decent free kick taker.
But a win is a win so hopefully it will get better.

Ref should be sent home he was pants.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Anonymous yet missed loads of chances? Poor finishing? Yep. Anonymous. Not even close. Englandâ€™s most potent player in general play, but Kane takes the plaudits for having an amazing instinct.
		
Click to expand...

I should have posted anonymous second half. He missed chances first half, disappeared second half.

We have a different idea of what potent is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

Kerching. Happy to have take a few quid off the bookies but what a load of rubbish. Not positive enough. Didn't move it quick enough. Sterling showed up as not good enough again. Rashford did well as did Loftus-Cheek. I expect changes for the next game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Youngâ€™s delivery was a constant positive. The Liverpool support is hanging out of you.
		
Click to expand...

And your Man Utd bias is clear 

Lingard â€œpotentâ€ ?! He was shocking , worse than Sterling , wasted 3 maybe four golden chances , lost possession countless times and ended up running around like a headless chicken - Alli , Sterling and Lingard offered very little - Lingard tbe worse of the bunch.


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Anonymous yet missed loads of chances? Poor finishing? Yep. Anonymous. Not even close. Englandâ€™s most potent player in general play, but Kane takes the plaudits for having an amazing instinct.
		
Click to expand...

Yup I thought Lingard was good, especially first half. Far more positives than negatives. Another team who came for a point and it seemed to me we approached it far better today than two years ago. Also made a difference Kane wasnâ€™t taking corners.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And your Man Utd bias is clear 

Lingard â€œpotentâ€ ?! He was shocking , worse than Sterling , wasted 3 maybe four golden chances , lost possession countless times and ended up running around like a headless chicken - Alli , Sterling and Lingard offered very little - Lingard tbe worse of the bunch.
		
Click to expand...

No. Sterling the worse and has been for a long time. Alli wasn't fit and should have been off far earlier. Lingard wasn't great but not the worse of the lot in my opinion


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And your Man Utd bias is clear 

Lingard â€œpotentâ€ ?! He was shocking , worse than Sterling , wasted 3 maybe four golden chances , lost possession countless times and ended up running around like a headless chicken - Alli , Sterling and Lingard offered very little - Lingard tbe worse of the bunch.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Alli and Sterling better than Lingard. Not even close. 

Yes. Potent, he found good positions, gave England an out but then his finishing was poor. But he was getting more chances than anyone else. In a game which lacked potency, he was the most potent of the attacking three midfielders.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 18, 2018)

What was Alli doing on the pitch that second half

He was clearly not fit to play almost cost us the game


Kane really can be naive, when he is getting rugby tackled to the ground he is not appealing for it...he has to let the ref know... should be running to the red screaming with his hands up. He might even be able to force a VAR check.

You watch Neymar and Suarez, they let the ref know when they are fouled


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

Dasit said:



			What was Alli doing on the pitch that second half

He was clearly not fit to play almost cost us the game


Kane really can be naive, when he is getting rugby tackled to the ground he is not appealing for it...he has to let the ref know... should be running to the red screaming with his hands up. He might even be able to force a VAR check.

You watch Neymar and Suarez, they let the ref know when they are fouled
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but knowing our luck he'll end up getting booked


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2018)

I think some are forgetting just how inexperienced that team/squad is, Pickford, Trippier, Maquire, Loftus-Cheek etc are now on the biggest stage in the Football game, give them a chance, plenty of positives from that game.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 18, 2018)

Lots of people showing complete lack of football knowledge on this thread tonight.......which isn't unusual!!&#128514;

Personally I thought Harry Kane was really poor and non-existent.........&#129300;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## GG26 (Jun 18, 2018)

What worried me in the second half was the lack of time on the ball from Sterling, Lingard and Alli.  All disappeared and so we created little.  Looked better once Rashford and Loftus-Cheek came on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I think some are forgetting just how inexperienced that team/squad is, Pickford, Trippier, Maquire, Loftus-Cheek etc are now on the biggest stage in the Football game, give them a chance, plenty of positives from that game.
		
Click to expand...

And those I thought were reasonable. Those like Sterling that have the experience weren't.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 18, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Lots of people showing complete lack of football knowledge on this thread tonight.......which isn't unusual!!&#62978;

Personally I thought Harry Kane was really poor and non-existent.........&#27138;&#62985;&#62985;&#62985;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

thanks for this


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 18, 2018)

What on earth is Sterling even doing in the squad. Worst player on the pitch, including the Tunisians, by a country mile?


----------



## User62651 (Jun 18, 2018)

Frustrating 2nd half for England fans but ended well, quality header too. Almost paid for the first half misses. Maybe a hard fought narrow win is good, reinforces how hard it's gonna get. One foot in knockouts already looking at Panama earlier.
Opinion of Sterling hasn't changed, dont know why he's an international, was calling for Rashford 15 mins earlier than he came on. Fouling at corners ridiculous too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Frustrating 2nd half for England fans but ended well, quality header too. Almost paid for the first half misses. Maybe a hard fought narrow win is good, reinforces how hard it's gonna get. One foot in knockouts already looking at Panama earlier.
Opinion of Sterling hasn't changed, dont know why he's an international, was calling for Rashford 15 mins earlier than he came on. Fouling at corners ridiculous too.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we can take Panama that lightly. We have may struggle again. I hope Rashford gets a start but sadly think Southgate will keep faith with Sterling although why I don't know. Good to see VAR working at these corners and the FIFA promise that the defenders holding would be penalised has materialised. No. Didn't think it would. Bet another big name end up getting one this way


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

GG26 said:



			What worried me in the second half was the lack of time on the ball from Sterling, Lingard and Alli.  All disappeared and so we created little.  Looked better once Rashford and Loftus-Cheek came on.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly donâ€™t think the system suits the players 

4-3-3 the same system that both City and Liverpool play would imo get the best out of the players 

Your four would be 

Walker/Tripper at RB - Stones and Maguire/Cahill CB then Rose LB

Then against Panama you have a three of Henderson , Loftus Cheek then Alli or Lingard or Dier when against Belguim

Then up top you have Kane in the middle with Sterling and Rashford wide either side - positions the players are comfortable playing 

So often tonight there was a spare man on the ball and that was Maguire because he stepped out - that should have been Henderson or Loftus Cheek as the spare man and 4-3-3 would allow that. 

With Rashford and Sterling wide supported by Rose and Walker/Tripper you would widen the pitch and scare the hell out of teams with four players with that much pace capable of going on the outside but can also swap to cut inside 

And then you have one guy high in the middle behind Kane from that middle three - either Alli , Loftus Cheek or Lingard all three happy to come onto balls and then drift as well 

England have done well in tournaments when they have been flexible and the manager hasnâ€™t been afraid to make changes - Bobby Robson in 1990 the perfect example - I hope Southgate has the foresight to be flexible and not just stick to a system without a plan B - England are close to a team that can go into the latter stages


----------



## GaryK (Jun 18, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			What on earth is Sterling even doing in the squad. Worst player on the pitch, including the Tunisians, by a country mile?
		
Click to expand...

The only things that makes Sterling look good are the ridiculous fee that City paid for him and the fact that he plays in one of the highest costing squads in the World.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 18, 2018)

I hope Southgate is flexible enough to make Sterling water boy


----------



## PieMan (Jun 18, 2018)

Dasit said:



			thanks for this
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome - any time &#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And those I thought were reasonable. Those like Sterling that have the experience weren't.
		
Click to expand...

What experience is that? Age just 23 and 3 previous World Cup appearances in Brazil.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow so much negativity towards England, I was glad to see a young side trying to play in a positive attacking game which they did well especially in the first half , great credit to Southgate for this.  

A massive improvment from recent tournaments, how some can say Alli had a poor game is beyond me, he played well up until he got a knock and maybe shouldâ€™ve been subbed at half time as he wasnâ€™t as effective but that wasnâ€™t his fault. 

I hope Rashford gets a start instead of Sterling, Sterling is just not good enough.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 18, 2018)

Fantastic result credit to the boys for plugging away against constant fouls 

Tripper my man of the match personally. 

Need to drop sterling for vardy or Rashford


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 18, 2018)

Positive start, with some really positive signs. The pressure showed when they conceded and they looked like might freeze, but they kept the positivity and style of play and got rewarded. 

Iâ€™d keep the formation, they did look a bit unbalanced and vulnerable on the left hand side so maybe address that with rose.  Iâ€™d also get loftus cheek in for lingard and have him sat alongside Henderson rather than alli. Alli can then push on and be a it more advanced. 

Rashford Vs Sterling is a bit more difficult for me, Iâ€™d probably edge rashford as he is generally more positive with the ball.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 18, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Wow so much negativity towards England, I was glad to see a young side trying to play in a positive attacking game which they did well especially in the first half , great credit to Southgate for this.  

A massive improvment from recent tournaments, how some can say Alli had a poor game is beyond me, he played well up until he got a knock and maybe shouldâ€™ve been subbed at half time as he wasnâ€™t as effective but that wasnâ€™t his fault. 

I hope Rashford gets a start instead of Sterling, Sterling is just not good enough.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ Good write up. Tunisia are ranked 21 by FIFA and were expected to give England a tough game. They hardly had a sniff.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			ï‘ Good write up. Tunisia are ranked 21 by FIFA and were expected to give England a tough game. They hardly had a sniff.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks , I was more critical than most of the dross we played under Hodgson so it was for me refreshing to see England try and play a more attractive style of play, so letâ€™s give Southgate credit.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 18, 2018)

Against better teams the defence would worry me.

Walker is no CB and Maguire is an accident waiting to happen. Young is too clumsy defensively at this level and going forward can't go on the outside. 

Also Pickford apparently got the nod due to his use of the ball but I saw no evidence of that. IMO Butland is the better keeper.

Having said all that a win is a win and more than some of the fancied sides managed.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2018)

Just got back from watching the game.
Thoroughly enjoyed it and thought England, on the whole, played very well considering their youth and inexperience.
Could/should have been three or four up at half time but some easy chances were wasted ................. but at least the players were getting in good positions and the chances were being created.
No problems with their penalty but we should have had two of our own at the very least.
The officials were shocking and VAR was wasted.
Alli should have been hooked as soon as he was injured, he'd played very well up to that point.
Lingard was wasteful in front of goal but very industrious and caused Tunisia many problems.
Sterling was typically horrendous, as he generally is in an England shirt ................... I'm sure he's colour blind.
Maguire had a shaky start but definitely grew into the game, I thought Trippier was very good too and Young's dead ball delivery was also very good.
Rashford and Loftus-Cheek caused problems when they finally came on, very direct, just what was required at the time.
Henderson was different class tonight, best I've seen him in an England shirt, pure quality.
Kane was Kane, didn't do a great deal but did exactly what he's supposed to do.
Can't wait for Sunday's game against Panama, as long as Sterling's dropped in favour of Rashford.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 18, 2018)

No surprise, to me, a young England team looked somewhat shakey [at times] after the equaliser...
However, they kept plugging away and their heads didn't appear to drop...
So, in the end a positive result was achieved...
Onwards and upwards...

Might have to dig out my Flag of St George avatar...


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Trippier was England's best player by a country mile! Who does he play for? As for the rest.....barring the first 20 minutes, awful. I was expecting my next door neighbor round to complain about my very vocal language. I've got to paint the front room now. Stirling can pack  a bag now and sod off. As can pass it back Henderson. Loftus  Cheek was a clumsy oaf, as is that Kane fella. "took his goala superbly". Jesus H Christ me an my fat gut could have scored them from 3 yards out. Just what this side footing shooting is about I don't know. Put your stupid foot though the damn ball when your shooting!!!

Best comment was from the wife "have we taken a defence?".  

Belgium will slaughter us.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			Just got back from watching the game.
Thoroughly enjoyed it and thought England, on the whole, played very well considering their youth and inexperience.
Could/should have been three or four up at half time but some easy chances were wasted ................. but at least the players were getting in good positions and the chances were being created.
No problems with their penalty but we should have had two of our own at the very least.
The officials were shocking and VAR was wasted.
Alli should have been hooked as soon as he was injured, he'd played very well up to that point.
Lingard was wasteful in front of goal but very industrious and caused Tunisia many problems.
Sterling was typically horrendous, as he generally is in an England shirt ................... I'm sure he's colour blind.
Maguire had a shaky start but definitely grew into the game, I thought Trippier was very good too and Young's dead ball delivery was also very good.
Rashford and Loftus-Cheek caused problems when they finally came on, very direct, just what was required at the time.
Henderson was different class tonight, best I've seen him in an England shirt, pure quality.
Kane was Kane, didn't do a great deal but did exactly what he's supposed to do.
Can't wait for Sunday's game against Panama, as long as Sterling's dropped in favour of Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree with most of this,really some good positives to take out of the game.
Didnt see Young take any free kicks though Trippier took 95% of them.

Acid test in the group games will be Belgium and that should give us a good indication of what we are capable of.
As most pundits are saying are expectations are lower this time so less pressure on the players.
Well done lads.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes agree with most of this,really some good positives to take out of the game.
Didnt see Young take any free kicks though Trippier took 95% of them.

Acid test in the group games will be Belgium and that should give us a good indication of what we are capable of.
As most pundits are saying are expectations are lower this time so less pressure on the players.
*Well done lads*.
		
Click to expand...

90+ minute goal makes you say  "well done lads"????? Be objective! You wouldn't be saying that had Klumsy Kane hadn't  nodded in from 3 yards out would you?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh and Walker must not play again. He is a clumsy clown too. He gave away a penna v Liverpool. Useless!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And your Man Utd bias is clear 

Lingard â€œpotentâ€ ?! He was shocking , worse than Sterling , wasted 3 maybe four golden chances , lost possession countless times and ended up running around like a headless chicken - Alli , Sterling and Lingard offered very little - Lingard tbe worse of the bunch.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously Phil were you watching the same game as most others.
Lingard set Sterling up for a tap in.
Hit the post when put through.
Missed a great chance and should have scored.
Shocking? Worse than Sterling?
We know you want England to fail so you can just get more digs in.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Trippier was England's best player by a country mile! Who does he play for? As for the rest.....barring the first 20 minutes, awful. I was expecting my next door neighbor round to complain about my very vocal language. I've got to paint the front room now. Stirling can pack  a bag now and sod off. As can pass it back Henderson. Loftus  Cheek was a clumsy oaf, as is that Kane fella. "took his goala superbly". Jesus H Christ me an my fat gut could have scored them from 3 yards out. Just what this side footing shooting is about I don't know. Put your stupid foot though the damn ball when your shooting!!!

Best comment was from the wife "have we taken a defence?".  

Belgium will slaughter us.
		
Click to expand...

You write this crap when we win ^^^^^

God knows what you'll write when we get beaten &#129300;


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh oh, just what did Young thinK he was Ronaldo!!!!!!!? And the others stood back and let him take it!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Trippier was England's best player by a country mile! Who does he play for? As for the rest.....barring the first 20 minutes, awful. I was expecting my next door neighbor round to complain about my very vocal language. I've got to paint the front room now. Stirling can pack  a bag now and sod off. As can pass it back Henderson. Loftus  Cheek was a clumsy oaf, as is that Kane fella. "took his goala superbly". Jesus H Christ me an my fat gut could have scored them from 3 yards out. Just what this side footing shooting is about I don't know. Put your stupid foot though the damn ball when your shooting!!!

Best comment was from the wife "have we taken a defence?".  

Belgium will slaughter us.
		
Click to expand...

My god that has to be the most clueless post of the lot - England werenâ€™t outstanding but Christ they were far better than you suggest - Henderson was one of the best on the pitch along with Kane and Trippier - to suggest he needs to go home is hilarious at best . To even utter one word of criticism of Kane is laughable


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and Walker must not play again. He is a clumsy clown too. He gave away a penna v Liverpool. Useless!
		
Click to expand...

Walker is too arrogant and over confident to be a true top class defender. Switches off too many times, but then again so do others in the team.
Enjoyed the game though, wins a win I say.


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Trippier was England's best player by a country mile! Who does he play for? As for the rest.....barring the first 20 minutes, awful. I was expecting my next door neighbor round to complain about my very vocal language. I've got to paint the front room now. Stirling can pack  a bag now and sod off. As can pass it back Henderson. Loftus  Cheek was a clumsy oaf, as is that Kane fella. "took his goala superbly". Jesus H Christ me an my fat gut could have scored them from 3 yards out. Just what this side footing shooting is about I don't know. Put your stupid foot though the damn ball when your shooting!!!

Best comment was from the wife "have we taken a defence?".  

Belgium will slaughter us.
		
Click to expand...

Poor attempt at trolling, Crazyface, we can all clearly see that you didn't actually watch the game.
You probably got a 2nd hand report from a Tunisian.
Hey, you're not even a football fan, why bother?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh oh, just what did Young thinK he was Ronaldo!!!!!!!? And the others stood back and let him take it!!!!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

Ronaldo has an awful record with free kicks...

And this is why... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfO5JL2wBF0


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			Poor attempt at trolling, Crazyface, we can all clearly see that you didn't actually watch the game.
You probably got a 2nd hand report from a Tunisian.
Hey, you're not even a football fan, why bother?
		
Click to expand...

1. It's not. I did.
2. LOL
3. Correct, if you're call Prem League football. LOL. Dross. 

PS. My misses says exactly the same about the performance. 

I stand by what I said. Kane is a clumsy big footed clown. No wonder he doesn't score in international tournaments. The quality of defenders is much higher. Tunisia were awful. If England were any good they should have got at least 5 last night. They didn't, and they aren't. Herderson did nothing in the second half as did ALL of the outfield 11.

Rashford MUST start. Trippier was superb!!!!!! Lingard ran about a lot but failed when it mattered. I'd give him another chance. Stones was ok, but Lurch next to him OMG!!!! He's not a footballer!!!! Ali flitted about and caused problems like annoying wasp but did nowt. Now they're all going to ruin my Sunday.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My god that has to be the most clueless post of the lot - England werenâ€™t outstanding but Christ they were far better than you suggest - Henderson was one of the best on the pitch along with Kane and Trippier - to suggest he needs to go home is hilarious at best . *To even utter one word of criticism of Kane is laughable*

Click to expand...

Seriously? Just what else did he do? Sure he did what he is there for, but apart from that contributed nothing. Sure he was dragged to the floor. But when I had a gorriilla doing that to me I just moved away from the six yard area outside the box and bobbed about until the ball came in and left him for dead. Has Kane no brain?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Ronaldo has an awful record with free kicks...

And this is why... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfO5JL2wBF0

Click to expand...

Agreed....except when it really matters. Boof! GOAL!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2018)

I didn't watch the match as I was playing badminton instead.  But as I am a one eyed myopic tunnel vision football fan I feel I must say that all the players that play for the team I support were great and the players that play for teams that are our rivals were awful.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Sure he did what he is there for
		
Click to expand...


Answered your own question, I think.

As for not having a brain - his brain is in knowing where to be at the right time. He did that superbly. He also should've won one penalty for sure and maybe another.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I didn't watch the match as I was playing badminton instead.  But as I am a one eyed myopic tunnel vision football fan I feel I must say that all the players that play for the team I support were great and the players that play for teams that are our rivals were awful.
		
Click to expand...

LOL.. And that's what some are actually like !!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 19, 2018)

3 criticisms from myself on the game..
Stirling couldnâ€™t hit the goal from the goal line, swap him for Rashford.
The return to the old way of standing still with the ball, too many backwards passes and a big drop off in intensity in the second half.
Southgate was too slow with his substitutions. He should have acted at half time.
Other than that, 3 points for the win is really all that matters.


----------



## Junior (Jun 19, 2018)

Don't understand the negativity.  Tunisia are the highest ranked African team and Spain only just snuck past them 1-0 (84th minute goal) the other month.  

We dominated the game and should have scored 4,  and  had 2 penalties.  Despite being clumsy at times, the pace and movement going forward with Sterling, Alli and Lingaard caused lots of troubles.  Young did nothing wrong and played a really steady game too.   I'd rather see England play like this than be ultra defensive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Seriously? Just what else did he do? Sure he did what he is there for, but apart from that contributed nothing. Sure he was dragged to the floor. But when I had a gorriilla doing that to me I just moved away from the six yard area outside the box and bobbed about until the ball came in and left him for dead. Has Kane no brain?
		
Click to expand...

He scored the goals that won the game :rofl: and he should have had two more penalties, what else did you want the main goalscorer to do - on one post you state he canâ€™t score in tournaments now you Say that all he does is score - you have removed all doubt that you do not have a clue 

It would be funny if you werenâ€™t being serious


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

That was shaping up to be a classic England game - play well for 15 minutes early on, be praised for the 'positives' and then do sweet FA for the rest of the game. I'm not sure we were great but we still deserved the 3 points, so happy we got there in the end.

Sterling and Lingard were awful. Dele was injured and should have gone off at half time really. Loftus-Cheek & Rashford were very good when they came on, they gave us something I think. Defence was a bit ropey at times, but we knew our defence was poor going into the competition, we knew we were going to have some shaky moments. Not very much we can do about that. A lot of people seemingly thought Maguire was bad, but there were positives, the way he drove with the ball out from the back, and won everything in the air in their penalty area. Perhaps against Belgium Cahill will come in for a little bit more defence resilience, but happy for Maguire to remain against Panama.

Their penalty was a penalty - typical clumsy idiocy from Walker, just like the old days I remember from him at Spurs. But let's not forget we were denied two absolute stone-wallers. What on earth is the point of having VAR if you're not going to bloody use it? Kane literally thrown onto the floor twice, not even looked at. Utter shambles. VAR has actually worked better than expected in the rest of the competition, trust our game to be the one where they sack it off.

Last word for Trippier - absolutely fantastic. His delivery is honestly Beckham-esque at times. 

Would like to see Rashford and Loftus-Cheek starting against Panama now - Sterling dropped, and probably Dele if he's injured, or Lingard if he isn't. I have a feeling he might give Rose a game over Young just for rotation. Otherwise keep it the same, go out there and win the game comfortably so we're not needing a result against Belgium. :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Not a great performance from England.
Sterling,Alli & Lingard need to be doing much better. 
Watching Sterling for England you canâ€™t believe he got so many goals for City. 
Headless Chicken. 

Kane is class,like Lukaku if he gets service heâ€™ll get goals.

So not the best performance but,weâ€™ve got more points than Germany,Spain,Brazil & Argentina ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Junior said:



			Don't understand the negativity.  Tunisia are the highest ranked African team and Spain only just snuck past them 1-0 (84th minute goal) the other month.
		
Click to expand...

However according to a Tunisian fan on the radio this morning, their top play maker and main striker are injured along with 2 other midfielders who are regular starters.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He scored the goals that won the game :rofl: and he should have had two more penalties, what else did you want the main goalscorer to do - on one post you state he canâ€™t score in tournaments now you Say that all he does is score - you have removed all doubt that you do not have a clue 

It would be funny if you werenâ€™t being serious
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho Phil some would say that your constant sticking up for Sterling after he underperforms for England time & time again makes you look pretty clueless.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2018)

With the all important three points in the pocket...
Southgate can and should indulge in some rotation for the second match...

Then he can focus on sorting out the best team/approach for taking on the Belgians...

Right now England are on the front foot...


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2018)

Gawd there's some rubbish spouted on this thread :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Seriously? Just what else did he do? Sure he did what he is there for, but apart from that contributed nothing. Sure he was dragged to the floor. But when I had a gorriilla doing that to me I just moved away from the six yard area outside the box and bobbed about until the ball came in and left him for dead. Has Kane no brain?
		
Click to expand...

You do know itâ€™s 11 v 11 and when 1 has the ball the others donâ€™t stop moving!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He scored the goals that won the game :rofl: and he should have had two more penalties, what else did you want the main goalscorer to do - *on one post you state he canâ€™t score in tournaments *now you Say that all he does is score - you have removed all doubt that you do not have a clue 


It would be funny if you werenâ€™t being serious
		
Click to expand...


Nope didn't I said that he doesn't, which up to last night was right, but against a poor team from a  holiday resort in N.Africa scored two from point blank range, which any Sunday pub league striker could do.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf tho Phil some would say that your constant sticking up for Sterling after he underperforms for England time & time again makes you look pretty clueless.
		
Click to expand...

2 goals in 39 games and none in the last 21 apparently.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Nope didn't I said that he doesn't, which up to last night was right, but against a poor team from a  holiday resort in N.Africa scored two from point blank range, which any Sunday pub league striker could do.
		
Click to expand...

And wait for the bite &#127907;


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You do know itâ€™s 11 v 11 and when 1 has the ball the others donâ€™t stop moving!
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand your response. Sorry.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Nope didn't I said that he doesn't, which up to last night was right, but against a poor team from a  holiday resort in N.Africa scored two from point blank range, which any Sunday pub league striker could do.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh... You must watch a better quality level of Sunday pub league matches than I do...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			2 goals in 39 games and none in the last 21 apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve nothing against Sterling (not sure anyone on the forum as) but the fact is heâ€™s pants for England. 
Need to get Rashford in the starting 11 on Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Don't understand your response. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

That proves my point that you have absolutely no idea when it comes to watching football and youâ€™re on a wind up. :thup:


----------



## IanM (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Nope didn't I said that he doesn't, which up to last night was right, but against a poor team from a  holiday resort in N.Africa scored two from point blank range, which any Sunday pub league striker could do.
		
Click to expand...

...and their FIFA Ranking is?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That was shaping up to be a classic England game - play well for 15 minutes early on, be praised for the 'positives' and then do sweet FA for the rest of the game. I'm not sure we were great but we still deserved the 3 points, so happy we got there in the end.

Sterling and Lingard were awful. Dele was injured and should have gone off at half time really. Loftus-Cheek & Rashford were very good when they came on, they gave us something I think. Defence was a bit ropey at times, but we knew our defence was poor going into the competition, we knew we were going to have some shaky moments. Not very much we can do about that. A lot of people seemingly thought Maguire was bad, but there were positives, the way he drove with the ball out from the back, and won everything in the air in their penalty area. Perhaps against Belgium Cahill will come in for a little bit more defence resilience, but happy for Maguire to remain against Panama.

Their penalty was a penalty - typical clumsy idiocy from Walker, just like the old days I remember from him at Spurs. But let's not forget we were denied two absolute stone-wallers. What on earth is the point of having VAR if you're not going to bloody use it? Kane literally thrown onto the floor twice, not even looked at. Utter shambles. VAR has actually worked better than expected in the rest of the competition, trust our game to be the one where they sack it off.

Last word for Trippier - absolutely fantastic. His delivery is honestly Beckham-esque at times. 

Would like to see Rashford and Loftus-Cheek starting against Panama now - Sterling dropped, and probably Dele if he's injured, or Lingard if he isn't. I have a feeling he might give Rose a game over Young just for rotation. Otherwise keep it the same, go out there and win the game comfortably so we're not needing a result against Belgium. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh you watched the game too!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Everyone seems to agree England were good over the first 20-25 minutes.
Sterling, Lingard and Alli were all on the pitch during that spell.
Yes they missed chances, but they also created the chances and got into those positions.
Rashford and Loftus-Cheek are very good players, imo, but I didnâ€™t see anymore from them when they came on, letâ€™s be honest, any sub coming on fresh with 15-20 minutes to go in that 2nd half last night would of made an effort.
As for changes against Panama, Iâ€™d rather he stuck to his first 11 (barring injuries) and make subistitions if the game allows, what I donâ€™t want is wholesale changes and then Southgate making the changes back for Belgium.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2018)

I take it no-one else saw that Tunisia changes shape later in the game to match England? And after they equalised they dropped even further back so that the spaces we exploited in the first 20 mins, just weren't really there? Bit difficult to play the same football when there's 11 men behind the ball. I'm glad we didn't resort to long ball and then we would have definitely drawn. My only observation is that we could have moved the ball quicker second half and we played with an unfit passenger (Alli).


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			That proves my point that you have absolutely no idea when it comes to watching football and youâ€™re on a wind up. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


:clap: :clap:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			I take it no-one else saw that Tunisia changes shape later in the game to match England? And after they equalised they dropped even further back so that the spaces we exploited in the first 20 mins, just weren't really there? Bit difficult to play the same football when there's 11 men behind the ball. I'm glad we didn't resort to long ball and then we would have definitely drawn. My only observation is that we could have moved the ball quicker second half and we played with an unfit passenger (Alli).
		
Click to expand...


Spot on. 

Does hinder moving the ball quickly if the players are moving into the small pockets of space against compact and organised defence, which is why it was strange to Keep Alli on the pitch for so long.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			I take it no-one else saw that Tunisia changes shape later in the game to match England? And after they equalised they dropped even further back so that the spaces we exploited in the first 20 mins, just weren't really there? Bit difficult to play the same football when there's 11 men behind the ball. I'm glad we didn't resort to long ball and then we would have definitely drawn. My only observation is that we could have moved the ball quicker second half and we played with an unfit passenger (Alli).
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish  Crazyface has already explained how his local pub side would of beat them 8-0


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish  Crazyface has already explained how his local pub side would of beat them 8-0
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should send Macclesfield out to despatch Panama 8-0 then.........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Maybe we should send Macclesfield out to despatch Panama 8-0 then.........   

Click to expand...

Just so long as we drop Kane, whatâ€™s he ever done in an England shirt?


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 19, 2018)

I think that if we had our shooting boots on and had gone in 3 or 4 goals to the good at half time then no one would be worrying in the slightest about the lacklustre second half performance...everyone would be saying we killed the game off in the first half and then controlled it as necessary in the second....just unfortunate that our players had legs made of jelly when in striking positions....perhaps a dose of "first night nerves".

I have doubts about Walker in the back three...probably be OK against Panama but if I was Lukaku I'd be licking my lips at the thought of going up against Englands back three in the last match.

Young continues to frustrate me when we are trying to play with pace....everything he does in the attacking third is contrary to how it appears the manager wants to play and he simply doesn't seem to WANT to beat a man...some of our best opportunities came when we got in behind Tunisia down the flanks....there would be plenty of opportunity to pull balls back for oncoming midfielders.....he doesn't have to go down the wing every time....just try it sometimes....but he never does....its always back inside on his right foot....needs more variation, currently he is just so predictable.

Sterling....I guess its just unfortunate that he is unable to transfer his club form on to the pitch when he pulls on an England shirt...I think Rashford should be given a start against Panama.

Slight concern of Southgates apparent reluctance to change things early....Alli who struggled in the second half should have been substituted long before he actually came off.

Well done to Kane....he is not supposed to be a pretty player, his job is to make the onion bag bulge....he seems to be quite good at it.

So...a couple of minor tweaks against Panama would be welcome...especially to give a couple of players a bit more match experience.

Generally I think the refereeing has been OK and the use of VAR has been far better implemented than our attempts last season in the domestic game....but last night was the worst all round officiating that I've seen at this tournament....no real complaints about the Tunisia penalty but we should have had at least one at the other end.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

England are damn sight better than they were 2 years ago Under Hodgson , a lot more pace , energy , ideas , a plan , and they certainly look a lot more happier and enjoying themselves and seem a close bunch.

Still head shaking that Hodgson had Kane taking corners :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Sterling....I guess its just unfortunate that he is unable to transfer his club form on to the pitch when he pulls on an England shirt....
		
Click to expand...

He does though, miss 4 chances, score one, rinse and repeat.
Heâ€™s absolutely rammel, gets in the way of other players at times and offers very little in the way of intelligent football.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

One massive plus is that for the first time in a World Cup game England have managed to beat 11 men,  the ref, the two linesmen, and and other FIFA officals in the one game. 

I'll give you that one!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2018)

Good one England - 3pts in the bag - bring on Panama :thup:


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			that Kane fella. "took his goala superbly".  Jesus H Christ me an my fat gut could have scored them from 3 yards  out.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			Sure he was dragged to the floor. But when I had a gorriilla doing that to me I just moved away from the six yard area outside the box and bobbed about until the ball came in and left him for dead.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey I wish you were England striker instead of Kane. You sound ace! Are you available for selection on Sunday at all?


----------



## IanM (Jun 19, 2018)

That header was far better than many are saying....easy game from the armchair eh?

The decisions regarding the penalties (given and not) demonstrates one of two things:

1) Utter Incompetence
2) Deliberate attempts to influence the result

OK FIFA, which is it?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Crikey I wish you were England striker instead of Kane. You sound ace! Are you available for selection on Sunday at all?
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 19, 2018)

Watched the second half and Maguire was the stand out player.
Never heard of him or another 3/4 other England players until last night.
Brave move by Southgate, could pay off.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

IanM said:



			That header was far better than many are saying....easy game from the armchair eh?

The decisions regarding the penalties (given and not) demonstrates one of two things:

1) Utter Incompetence
2) Deliberate attempts to influence the result

OK FIFA, which is it?
		
Click to expand...

The second. Did you notice how when Tunisia made a sub late on at 1-1, their player walked about getting high fives from his team mates and the ref did nothing. When Lingard was subbed after we'd scored at 2-1, the ref walked Lingard off with his hand on his back pushing him off the pitch!!!!!

We've no chance of winning this. We're hated throughout the world and this is how they can get back at us.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched the second half and Maguire was the stand out player.
Never heard of him or another 3/4 other England players until last night.
Brave move by Southgate, could pay off.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's Trolling !!!! LOL


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you have never played or watched football in your life? Scoring a close range header is not dumb luck of it bouncing off your head and in, it's the result of timing a run, losing your marker (despite their obvious repeated attempts to throw him to the ground), and guiding the header perfectly just inside the post where it can't be saved. As a world class striker, Kane's movement, positioning and heading accuracy are up there with the best. That's how he has scored key goals like that throughout his short career so far. You talk as if he just stood there and the ball bounced off his face and in.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You talk as if he just stood there and the ball bounced off his face and in.
		
Click to expand...

You need Wellbeck for that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			You need Wellbeck for that.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: :rofl:

Laughing apart, being a great striker is not always about skipping around 5 players and scoring the glory goal. It is about being in the right place at the right time. It is about sensing where to be, getting there without a defender realising you are in space, taking you out. Lineker talked about going into space in a penalty area sometimes just because it was empty. He didn't do too badly. Kane's goal were classic poachers goals. Let's hope he keeps knocking them in.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch the South Korea v Sweden game? They couldn't do what Kane did


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?
		
Click to expand...

If you go outside today make sure your wearing your tin foil hat. :thup:
You donâ€™t want them aliens tapping your brain


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?
		
Click to expand...

Its something that only HE did. Other attempts to put the ball in the net from distances where you could see the whites of the keepers eyes all failed.

Its not so much about the physical act of getting the ball over the line, its also about being in the right place at the right time with your body shaped and feet positioned to actually get a clean strike on the ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

For those slating Henderson - this is just a small selection of his range of passing just last night - donâ€™t think there is anyone in the squad who can sit in that role and spray the ball around

https://mobile.twitter.com/the_w_address/status/1008837776228454402

Henderson gets battered from pillar to post by people who say he only passes backwards but he takes care of the ball to ensure he doesnâ€™t give the ball away and to keep possession and then waits for the forward ball. He is imo one of the most underrated in the squad and also should be skipper but thatâ€™s not as important these days. For the ones that want him to go home would be interested to see who you suggest fills the role instead


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For those slating Henderson - this is just a small selection of his range of passing just last night - donâ€™t think there is anyone in the squad who can sit in that role and spray the ball around

https://mobile.twitter.com/the_w_address/status/1008837776228454402

Henderson gets battered from pillar to post by people who say he only passes backwards but he takes care of the ball to ensure he doesnâ€™t give the ball away and to keep possession and then waits for the forward ball. He is imo one of the most underrated in the squad and also should be skipper but thatâ€™s not as important these days. For the ones that want him to go home would be interested to see who you suggest fills the role instead
		
Click to expand...

I refer you to Hacker Khans post ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For those slating Henderson - this is just a small selection of his range of passing just last night - donâ€™t think there is anyone in the squad who can sit in that role and spray the ball around

https://mobile.twitter.com/the_w_address/status/1008837776228454402

Henderson gets battered from pillar to post by people who say he only passes backwards but he takes care of the ball to ensure he doesnâ€™t give the ball away and to keep possession and then waits for the forward ball. He is imo one of the most underrated in the squad and also should be skipper but thatâ€™s not as important these days. For the ones that want him to go home would be interested to see who you suggest fills the role instead
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought he got good reviews from the pundits who said he'd improved under Klopp with his passing. He was right to get the nod over Dier for the first two games. We may see Dier against Belgium though for a bit more defensive resilience. 

To say Henderson should be captain is balderdash though, Kane was the clear and obvious choice. You can see what a leader he is on the pitch. Hendo seems timid by comparison.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Presumably you have never played or watched football in your life? Scoring a close range header is not dumb luck of it bouncing off your head and in, it's the result of timing a run, losing your marker (despite their obvious repeated attempts to throw him to the ground), and guiding the header perfectly just inside the post where it can't be saved. As a world class striker, Kane's movement, positioning and heading accuracy are up there with the best. That's how he has scored key goals like that throughout his short career so far. *You talk as if he just stood there and the ball bounced off his face and in*.
		
Click to expand...

You're funny!!!! Made me laugh !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Great to see Gareth has Englishmen returning to supporting the national team, especially those who have previously had no interest.
Keep it up Gareth :thup:
Hopefully he reads the forum and will listen to the advice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Great to see Gareth has Englishmen returning to supporting the national team, especially those who have previously had no interest.
Keep it up Gareth :thup:
Hopefully he reads the forum and will listen to the advice.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, just in case this site is blocked in Russia I have emailed the FA with all key relevant points.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I refer you to Hacker Khans post ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving the point perfectly - Iâ€™m guessing you are struggling to come up with someone who can play instead and provide more than he does hence your response :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Great to see Gareth has Englishmen returning to supporting the national team, especially those who have previously had no interest.
Keep it up Gareth :thup:
Hopefully he reads the forum and will listen to the advice.
		
Click to expand...

Still like to have a pop at Hodgeson tho &#128514;

Move on


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For those slating Henderson - this is just a small selection of his range of passing just last night - donâ€™t think there is anyone in the squad who can sit in that role and spray the ball around

https://mobile.twitter.com/the_w_address/status/1008837776228454402

Henderson gets battered from pillar to post by people who say he only passes backwards but he takes care of the ball to ensure he doesnâ€™t give the ball away and to keep possession and then waits for the forward ball. He is imo one of the most underrated in the squad and also should be skipper but thatâ€™s not as important these days. For the ones that want him to go home would be interested to see who you suggest fills the role instead
		
Click to expand...

Henderson really surprised me yesterday both in terms of his passing and his passion - there was one point he was screaming his head off at his team mates and the mic picked it up really well. I still don't think he's a long term solution and the opposition offered little resistance to him. His defensive duties will be much higher against Belgium and later in the tournament and I don't think he's good enough for that level.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thank you for proving the point perfectly - Iâ€™m guessing you are struggling to come up with someone who can play instead and provide more than he does hence your response :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Proving your point? All Iâ€™m sayin is get your red tinted goggles off for just a minute. Itâ€™s totally pointless even trying to name another player, all youâ€™ll do is argue the toss against and spout out a load of garbage stats to prove you were right all along ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For those slating Henderson - this is just a small selection of his range of passing just last night - donâ€™t think there is anyone in the squad who can sit in that role and spray the ball around

https://mobile.twitter.com/the_w_address/status/1008837776228454402

Henderson gets battered from pillar to post by people who say he only passes backwards but he takes care of the ball to ensure he doesnâ€™t give the ball away and to keep possession and then waits for the forward ball. He is imo one of the most underrated in the squad and also should be skipper but thatâ€™s not as important these days. For the ones that want him to go home would be interested to see who you suggest fills the role instead
		
Click to expand...

I think it was one of Henderson's best games. Reminded me a lot of Butch Wilkins. If there wasn't a decisive pass on, Henderson made sure the ball wasn't passed recklessly. For me, he cemented his place quite firmly.

And if a few more composed heads had put those early chances away it could have been a cricket score. Sterling apart, I don't think there was a bad performance from anyone last night. Yes one or two could have done better but even Rooney/Beckham/Gerrard/Lampard made mistakes in every single match they played.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Proving your point? All Iâ€™m sayin is get your red tinted goggles off for just a minute. Itâ€™s totally pointless even trying to name another player, all youâ€™ll do is argue the toss against and spout out a load of garbage stats to prove you were right all along ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No proving my point that people like you just jump on the bandwagon without actually looking at what he does on the pitch and what he actually does for the team 

Lampard a Chelsea man did nothing but rave about him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ordan-henderson-after-tunisia-performance?amp

Here is Neville on him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...-Henderson-cemented-spot-ahead-Eric-Dier.html

Here is another article about how important he is 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-against-tunisia-thanks-jordan-henderson/amp/

You can slate my opinion on him as being red tinted but then yours is just because he plays for Liverpool - hence your response to my post but thankfully there is a damn sight more than can see past what colour club shirt he wears - and hopefully that continues


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Henderson had a decent game,nothing fantastic. 
He gets slated when heâ€™s poor,Just like any other player. 
Heâ€™s a bang average Prem player,probably why the team that finished 4th last season are looking to upgrade on him.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No proving my point that people like you just jump on the bandwagon without actually looking at what he does on the pitch and what he actually does for the team 

Lampard a Chelsea man did nothing but rave about him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ordan-henderson-after-tunisia-performance?amp

Here is Neville on him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...-Henderson-cemented-spot-ahead-Eric-Dier.html

Here is another article about how important he is 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-against-tunisia-thanks-jordan-henderson/amp/

You can slate my opinion on him as being red tinted but then yours is just because he plays for Liverpool - hence your response to my post but thankfully there is a damn sight more than can see past what colour club shirt he wears - and hopefully that continues
		
Click to expand...

Shut up Phil your the one who gets the club digs in.
Even before the game you were calling Young[Tom Daley].
Your a hypocite pure and simples


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I think it was one of Henderson's best games. Reminded me a lot of Butch Wilkins. If there wasn't a decisive pass on, Henderson made sure the ball wasn't passed recklessly. For me, he cemented his place quite firmly.

And if a few more composed heads had put those early chances away it could have been a cricket score. Sterling apart, I don't think there was a bad performance from anyone last night. Yes one or two could have done better but even Rooney/Beckham/Gerrard/Lampard made mistakes in every single match they played.
		
Click to expand...

Henderson has never let England down and if he has a problem itâ€™s the constant referring back comparing him to Lampard and Gerrard, Henderson is the best we have in that role and like you say we all wish all 13 couldâ€™ve done better.
I agree Sterling was disappointing last night, but I still think heâ€™s the best option in that formation and he still got into those positions.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Presumably you have never played or watched football in your life? Scoring a close range header is not dumb luck of it bouncing off your head and in, it's the result of timing a run, losing your marker (despite their obvious repeated attempts to throw him to the ground), and guiding the header perfectly just inside the post where it can't be saved. As a world class striker, Kane's movement, positioning and heading accuracy are up there with the best. That's how he has scored key goals like that throughout his short career so far. You talk as if he just stood there and the ball bounced off his face and in.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest he actually got away from his marker and got into the space well.
Lots of top scorers do little during games but score goals.
I too thought Henderson had his best England game.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Henderson has never let England down and if he has a problem itâ€™s the constant referring back comparing him to Lampard and Gerrard, Henderson is the best we have in that role and like you say we all wish all 13 couldâ€™ve done better.
I agree Sterling was disappointing last night, but I still think heâ€™s the best option in that formation and he still got into those positions.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling at his best is head and shoulders above anything we have but he's out of form. His body language in interviews suggests he's clearly hurting from the stick he has had lately. I feel he had his chance in the warm ups, and needs a game from the bench. 

Do England give him an easy game, e.g. Panama, then rest him against Belgium and play a more defensive team...? Whatever happens I think he needs a bench game.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			Did you watch the South Korea v Sweden game? They couldn't do what Kane did 

Click to expand...

or any of the brazillians the night before


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thank you for proving the point perfectly - Iâ€™m guessing you are struggling to come up with someone who can play instead and provide more than he does hence your response :thup:
		
Click to expand...

a younger Carrick.............  and he was underrated throughout his career


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No proving my point that people like you just jump on the bandwagon without actually looking at what he does on the pitch and what he actually does for the team 

Lampard a Chelsea man did nothing but rave about him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ordan-henderson-after-tunisia-performance?amp

Here is Neville on him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...-Henderson-cemented-spot-ahead-Eric-Dier.html

Here is another article about how important he is 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-against-tunisia-thanks-jordan-henderson/amp/

You can slate my opinion on him as being red tinted but then yours is just because he plays for Liverpool - hence your response to my post but thankfully there is a damn sight more than can see past what colour club shirt he wears - and hopefully that continues
		
Click to expand...

People like me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
If youâ€™d actually read my comment from last night, I said Henderson had a great game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Sterling at his best is head and shoulders above anything we have but he's out of form. His body language in interviews suggests he's clearly hurting from the stick he has had lately. I feel he had his chance in the warm ups, and needs a game from the bench. 

Do England give him an easy game, e.g. Panama, then rest him against Belgium and play a more defensive team...? Whatever happens I think he needs a bench game.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d rather he played him against Panama if heâ€™s only going to play him in one of the two, but I still think Southgate sees him in his strongest 11.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Henderson has never let England down and if he has a problem itâ€™s the constant referring back comparing him to Lampard and Gerrard, Henderson is the best we have in that role and like you say we all wish all 13 couldâ€™ve done better.
I agree Sterling was disappointing last night, but I still think heâ€™s the best option in that formation and he still got into those positions.
		
Click to expand...

on Henderson he is not Busquets, Kroos Thiago standard but as you say the best we have in that role.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2018)

Whilst Henderson seems to be the hot topic on here, hats off to Sunderland academy who produced two players for last nights starting 11, him and Pickford. The rest of the club might be in meltdown but that alone is impressive for a club of their very limited stature.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 19, 2018)

I actually rewatched the match this morning having been up for 30 hours by the time it finished last night I struggled to rememeber much of it. 

I think as has been mentioned, we had a good start and all 3 of our midfield were involved in that. After that the opposition adjusted and it took us too long imo to work that out and try new things. Delle was a passenger and should have been dropped. Kane was superb imo, should of had 2 pens and scored the goals we need him to score. We have plenty that can score worldies, but when the game is tight he is the one thatâ€™ll swing a game in our favour. 

Sterling was sterling, over a 38 game season he will do enough as heâ€™ll have countless chances, but when itâ€™s over 3-8 games he can easily looking shocking. Iâ€™d stick with him against Panama as he may get a goal and go on a run. If he has a similar 60 mins then Iâ€™d bring rashford or Vardy on and give them the nod against Belgium. 

Iâ€™d drop Walker, I think heâ€™s in there for his pace and recovery skills, but his lack of ability in the centre is clear. Him and trippier is good for England as far as competition is concerned at rb/wb.

If I was picking the line up for panama Iâ€™d swap Cahill in for walker and give loftis cheek Delles spot. Even if he isnâ€™t properly injured, I think he needs a wake up call. Iâ€™d like to see TAA given some game time too. I think heâ€™s got potential in the middle of the park and with Walker and tripper I think thatâ€™s the only place he may get game time as rb is safe. 

Henderson was impressive, I think Unfortunatley he is following an era of midfielders that quite simply were better than he was, but he did everything required. He was vocal and always available. Personally I think he needs his partner to perform to make him look better. Thatâ€™s not a criticisism, just a biproduct of his role. If he performs well it leaves a platform for an more stilish player to perform, if said player doesnâ€™t then people pick fault at our lack of creativity and blame it on him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Sterling at his best is head and shoulders above anything we have but he's out of form. His body language in interviews suggests he's clearly hurting from the stick he has had lately. I feel he had his chance in the warm ups, and needs a game from the bench. 

Do England give him an easy game, e.g. Panama, then rest him against Belgium and play a more defensive team...? Whatever happens I think he needs a bench game.
		
Click to expand...

To get the best out of Sterling they should play him in the role he plays at City - play him wide up high and not as a number 10 , even though Sterling thinks he is better as a number 10 he is better as part of a front three - thatâ€™s where he played for us and was superb and again at City. Play him and Rashford either side of Kane with someone like Alli or Lingard as the number 10. Its a front 3/4 with a lot of pace and energy thatâ€™s going to scare teams. And yep his confidence in a blue shirt is sky high - in an England shirt it needs a massive boost. They should give him the Panama game - if he doesnâ€™t improve then against Belguim bring in Vardy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst Henderson seems to be the hot topic on here, hats off to Sunderland academy who produced two players for last nights starting 11, him and Pickford. The rest of the club might be in meltdown but that alone is impressive for a club of their very limited stature.
		
Click to expand...

And Khazri


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			People like me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
If youâ€™d actually read my comment from last night, I said Henderson had a great game.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, thatâ€™s embarrassing :rofl: I wouldnâ€™t be expecting a response anytime soon. :thup:

Told you this would work. :whoo:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 19, 2018)

Get in Kagawa ... :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			People like me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
If youâ€™d actually read my comment from last night, I said Henderson had a great game.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you then go and laugh at my post showing how well Henderson did play ? So if you thought he did play well why then accuse me of being red tinted when I showed highlights of him playing well - or was it just a slip back to old habits and too good an opportunity to get the spoon out ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Cracking start for Colombia here. That feller was in my bloody fantasy team as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet you then go and laugh at my post showing how well Henderson did play ? So if you thought he did play well why then accuse me of being red tinted when I showed highlights of him playing well - or was it just a slip back to old habits and too good an opportunity to get the spoon out ?
		
Click to expand...

Been way too much discussion of Henderson now. Yes he finally had a really good game for England at the 40th attempt. Let's move on..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To get the best out of Sterling they should play him in the role he plays at City - play him wide up high and not as a number 10 , even though Sterling thinks he is better as a number 10 he is better as part of a front three - thatâ€™s where he played for us and was superb and again at City. Play him and Rashford either side of Kane with someone like Alli or Lingard as the number 10. Its a front 3/4 with a lot of pace and energy thatâ€™s going to scare teams. And yep his confidence in a blue shirt is sky high - in an England shirt it needs a massive boost. They should give him the Panama game - if he doesnâ€™t improve then against Belguim bring in Vardy
		
Click to expand...

don't think you can play with  3 up and 2 wing backs would mean the wide front men and WB getting in each others way....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet you then go and laugh at my post showing how well Henderson did play ? So if you thought he did play well why then accuse me of being red tinted when I showed highlights of him playing well - or was it just a slip back to old habits and too good an opportunity to get the spoon out ?
		
Click to expand...

Old habits? Wow, you know me so well.
Itâ€™s called bantz mate, Iâ€™ll know in the future not to take the micky out of you as youâ€™re one of those who just cannot take it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			don't think you can play with  3 up and 2 wing backs would mean the wide front men and WB getting in each others way....
		
Click to expand...

You get rid of the wing backs and go to four at the back 

Drop Walker and have Stones and Maguire as your CBâ€™s 

You then have Rose/Young as your Left Back and Trippier as your right back 

A middle three against Panama of Henderson , Lingard and Loftus Cheek but against Belguim bring in Dier for the extra protection 

Set up as City and Liverpool do ( plus Madrid and Barcelona and Munich ) etc - it would get the best out of the players selected imo for me the 3 at the back and wingbacks isnâ€™t the best set up


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			don't think you can play with  3 up and 2 wing backs would mean the wide front men and WB getting in each others way....
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the fact we'd only have 1 midfielder in the system he describes. 5-1-1-3? I'm not sure Phil has a bright future in football management. :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You get rid of the wing backs and go to four at the back 

Drop Walker and have Stones and Maguire as your CBâ€™s 

You then have Rose/Young as your Left Back and Trippier as your right back 

A middle three against Panama of Henderson , Lingard and Loftus Cheek but against Belguim bring in Dier for the extra protection 

Set up as City and Liverpool do ( plus Madrid and Barcelona and Munich ) etc - it would get the best out of the players selected imo for me the 3 at the back and wingbacks isnâ€™t the best set up
		
Click to expand...

He's not going to do any of that. The formation is set in stone, Southgate pretty much said as much.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He's not going to do any of that. The formation is set in stone, Southgate pretty much said as much.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, itâ€™s also the system heâ€™s been using since he took over and practising in training.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He's not going to do any of that. The formation is set in stone, Southgate pretty much said as much.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean we canâ€™t discuss it or form an opinion about different systems that could work 

And something being sent in stone could easily be the reason why England wonâ€™t progress as a team , others set up to suit the players but are also flexible. 1990 England went into the tournament with one formation that they used in training and qualification - it wasnâ€™t working great so Robson had the foresight and flexibility to change the system and it worked , he is also did it in 1986 and Venables also adjusted in the run up to Euro 1996. Previous managers that have failed have just stuck to â€œtheir systemâ€ and itâ€™s been their undoing. You would hope Southgate would have the flexiblity to have a plan B for when his preffered system doesnâ€™t work - if he doesnâ€™t then England will continue to fall down when it comes to the crucial stages


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does that mean we canâ€™t discuss it or form an opinion about different systems that could work 

And something being sent in stone could easily be the reason why England wonâ€™t progress as a team , others set up to suit the players but are also flexible. 1990 England went into the tournament with one formation that they used in training and qualification - it wasnâ€™t working great so Robson had the foresight and flexibility to change the system and it worked , he is also did it in 1986 and Venables also adjusted in the run up to Euro 1996. Previous managers that have failed have just stuck to â€œtheir systemâ€ and itâ€™s been their undoing. You would hope Southgate would have the flexiblity to have a plan B for when his preffered system doesnâ€™t work - if he doesnâ€™t then England will continue to fall down when it comes to the crucial stages
		
Click to expand...

Who says it doesn't work? We won our first game. In fact we haven't lost in a year.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2018)

Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game).

Likewise I'm not aware of anyone who has played - or is playing - the game at the highest level, professionally, Championship level or above.

(If I'm wrong please correct me).

So if that's the case, then NONE OF US are even remotely qualified to question who should or shouldn't be playing for the England team!!

And unless you all have coaching qualifications from UEFA B level and above, then I'd also go so far as to say that any recommendations on formations, tactics and who should be playing where are also laughable!!

Yes some of you may well say "I manage my local men's team, I do know what I'm talking about" let's face it managing Rag Arse Rovers and hoping your star midfield play maker hasn't been out till 3 and then get a dodgy kebab on the way home isn't exactly the same as being in charge of a group of professional players is it?!!! 

Think people need to calm down and have a bit of a reality check! There's a big difference between 'he didn't play particularly well this evening IMO' and 'he's rubbish and needs to be replaced by xyz for the next game'.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game).

Likewise I'm not aware of anyone who has played - or is playing - the game at the highest level, professionally, Championship level or above.

(If I'm wrong please correct me).

So if that's the case, then NONE OF US are even remotely qualified to question who should or shouldn't be playing for the England team!!

*And unless you all have coaching qualifications from UEFA B level and above, then I'd also go so far as to say that any recommendations on formations, tactics and who should be playing where are also laughable!!
*
Yes some of you may well say "I manage my local men's team, I do know what I'm talking about" let's face it managing Rag Arse Rovers and hoping your star midfield play maker hasn't been out till 3 and then get a dodgy kebab on the way home isn't exactly the same as being in charge of a group of professional players is it?!!! 

Think people need to calm down and have a bit of a reality check! There's a big difference between 'he didn't play particularly well this evening IMO' and 'he's rubbish and needs to be replaced by xyz for the next game'.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the fun in that? I have an opinion having played (at school/uni) and watched football for 45 years or so but I'm never going to voice it because I'm not Jose Mourinho?? Come on, it's the world cup and we're all pub and armchair experts ...in our own way...dont you know.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Where's the fun in that? I have an opinion having played (at school/uni) and watched football for 45 years or so but I'm never going to voice it because I'm not Jose Mourinho?? Come on, it's the world cup and we're all pub and armchair experts ...in our own way...dont you know.

Click to expand...

No everyone is entitled to their opinions - you're absolutely right on that front...........just as everyone therefore recognises that they're absolutely wrong!!!


----------



## User62651 (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			No everyone is entitled to their opinions - you're absolutely right on that front...........just as everyone therefore recognises that they're absolutely wrong!!!  

Click to expand...

Am I wrong to say - Sterling has 2 goals in 39 England games, he's consistently terrible in front of goal for England and City, albeit he's a decent winger with pace...at times, but not being able to score is not a great trait for an international forward player, wide or not. Get Rashford on instead and use Sterling as an impact player at 70 mins when opposition is tiring. ?? 

That insight must be worth a coaching badge!:thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Cracking start for Colombia here. That feller was in my bloody fantasy team as well. 

Click to expand...


2-1 Japan, get in :clap::clap:

The free kick for the Columbian goal, wasn't a free kick in my opinion, but was a cleverly taken one though.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Am I wrong to say - Sterling has 2 goals in 39 England games, he's consistently terrible in front of goal for England and City, albeit he's a decent winger with pace...at times, but not being able to score is not a great trait for an international forward player, wide or not. Get Rashford on instead and use Sterling as an impact player at 70 mins when opposition is tiring. ?? 

That insight must be worth a coaching badge!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's your opinion - and the stats you quote are right. But you have absolutely no idea as to Gareth Southgates' views, tactics and the role he's asking Sterling to perform. You also have no idea as to how Sterling and Rashford are performing in training; and their physical conditioning. So bearing in mind they're the key aspects, the last bit of your post is wrong.......in my very humble opinion of course!!  

Congratulations though - your insights have moved you up from Rag Arse Rovers to the Dog & Duck XI!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Who says it doesn't work? We won our first game. In fact we haven't lost in a year.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Germany,France,,Spain,Argentina & Brazil need to go back to the drawing board aswell.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game).

Likewise I'm not aware of anyone who has played - or is playing - the game at the highest level, professionally, Championship level or above.

(If I'm wrong please correct me).

So if that's the case, then NONE OF US are even remotely qualified to question who should or shouldn't be playing for the England team!!

And unless you all have coaching qualifications from UEFA B level and above, then I'd also go so far as to say that any recommendations on formations, tactics and who should be playing where are also laughable!!

Yes some of you may well say "I manage my local men's team, I do know what I'm talking about" let's face it managing Rag Arse Rovers and hoping your star midfield play maker hasn't been out till 3 and then get a dodgy kebab on the way home isn't exactly the same as being in charge of a group of professional players is it?!!! 

Think people need to calm down and have a bit of a reality check! There's a big difference between 'he didn't play particularly well this evening IMO' and 'he's rubbish and needs to be replaced by xyz for the next game'.
		
Click to expand...

Mate I feel your anger coming through your post.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh come on!!! You're saying that Captain Kane was awesome for taping in a ball into an open net from 2 yards out and again nodding one in from the same distance and this is something that only he could have done?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think I used the word â€œawesomeâ€ anywhere did I?! My post was more tongue in cheek about some of the amusing claims you made about your footballing prowess!

On the subject of Kaneâ€™s goals though and whether they were something â€œanyone could have doneâ€. Yes maybe they were - provided that person found themself in the right place at the right time. I think you might find that if you look at most top scoring strikers throughout the history of the game and analyse the goals theyâ€™ve scored, youâ€™ll find a not insignificant percentage of them come from close range tap ins that â€œanyone could have doneâ€. 

Alright Iâ€™m not saying that Kane is the best striker in the world or that heâ€™s  gonna lead us to victory in the World Cup. But the guy scored two goals in a World Cup game for England - something that hasnâ€™t been done since Gary Lineker against Cameroon in 1990 I believe. He has my respect and admiration for that. Cut him some sodding slack!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			And Khazi 

Click to expand...

and sunderland go well together.........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game).

Likewise I'm not aware of anyone who has played - or is playing - the game at the highest level, professionally, Championship level or above.

(If I'm wrong please correct me).

So if that's the case, then NONE OF US are even remotely qualified to question who should or shouldn't be playing for the England team!!

And unless you all have coaching qualifications* from UEFA B level *and above, then I'd also go so far as to say that any recommendations on formations, tactics and who should be playing where are also laughable!!

Yes some of you may well say "I manage my local men's team, I do know what I'm talking about" let's face it managing Rag Arse Rovers and hoping your star midfield play maker hasn't been out till 3 and then get a dodgy kebab on the way home isn't exactly the same as being in charge of a group of professional players is it?!!! 

Think people need to calm down and have a bit of a reality check! There's a big difference between 'he didn't play particularly well this evening IMO' and 'he's rubbish and needs to be replaced by xyz for the next game'.
		
Click to expand...

get that qualifacation and you can become Derby manager!


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Yes some of you may well say "I manage my local men's team, I do know what I'm talking about" let's face it managing Rag Arse Rovers and hoping your star midfield play maker hasn't been out till 3 and then get a dodgy kebab on the way home isn't exactly the same as being in charge of a group of professional players is it?!!! 

.
		
Click to expand...

No...but it wouldn't have been too dissimilar in the 1970's !!!:lol:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			I donâ€™t think I used the word â€œawesomeâ€ anywhere did I?! My post was more tongue in cheek about some of the amusing claims you made about your footballing prowess!

On the subject of Kaneâ€™s goals though and whether they were something â€œanyone could have doneâ€. Yes maybe they were - provided that person found themself in the right place at the right time. I think you might find that if you look at most top scoring strikers throughout the history of the game and analyse the goals theyâ€™ve scored, youâ€™ll find a not insignificant percentage of them come from close range tap ins that â€œanyone could have doneâ€. 

Alright Iâ€™m not saying that Kane is the best striker in the world or that heâ€™s  gonna lead us to victory in the World Cup. But the guy scored two goals in a World Cup game for England - something that hasnâ€™t been done* since Gary Lineker* against Cameroon in 1990 I believe. He has my respect and admiration for that. Cut him some sodding slack!
		
Click to expand...

He was also useless as all he ever did was tap them in, never scored from outside the box like proper footballers do.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			He was also useless as all he ever did was tap them in, never scored from outside the box like proper footballers do.
		
Click to expand...

Any Sunday league striker could have scored Lineker's ten world cup tap-ins after all!


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			He was also useless as all he ever did was tap them in, never scored from outside the box like proper footballers do.
		
Click to expand...

Lol.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Not the best prediction


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game'.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll happily concede that we donâ€™t have the nous to be a manager, nor know the subtleties needed on the pitch but all of us can see misplaced passes, wrong choices and fluffed shots. Iâ€™d even happily concede that even the best will fluff their lines, but if theyâ€™re doing it too often when youâ€™ve got a host of other players to compare them with theyâ€™re playing poorly.... yep, theyâ€™re rubbish on this occasion.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game).
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, most of the 'experts' have had loads of versions of Football Manager' on their pc's &#128513;


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 19, 2018)

PieMan said:



			That's your opinion - and the stats you quote are right. But you have absolutely no idea as to Gareth Southgates' views, tactics and the role he's asking Sterling to perform. You also have no idea as to how Sterling and Rashford are performing in training; and their physical conditioning. So bearing in mind they're the key aspects, the last bit of your post is wrong.......in my very humble opinion of course!!  

Congratulations though - your insights have moved you up from Rag Arse Rovers to the Dog & Duck XI!!!  

Click to expand...

Think your underestimating Maxfli heâ€™s better than Dog and DuckX1 he should have got the England job before the Palace manager ðŸ˜€


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Think your underestimating Maxfli heâ€™s better than Dog and DuckX1 he should have got the England job before the Palace manager ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Which Palace manager?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Which Palace manager?
		
Click to expand...

Any Palace Manager...:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Any Palace Manager...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Aren't children meant to be seen and not heard?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry Grandad
I didn't want to be a whippersnapper


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 19, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Which Palace manager?
		
Click to expand...

The one who thought it was a good idea to get Kane to take corners.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2018)

Russia look like moving into the knockouts. Salah looking very unfit and still protecting the shoulder. Hope for Liverpool's sake if their final match vs Saudi is a dead rubber they rest him. He looks scared of any physical challenge or falling on it


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To get the best out of Sterling they should play him in the role he plays at City - play him wide up high and not as a number 10 , even though Sterling thinks he is better as a number 10 he is better as part of a front three - thatâ€™s where he played for us and was superb and again at City. Play him and Rashford either side of Kane with someone like Alli or Lingard as the number 10. Its a front 3/4 with a lot of pace and energy thatâ€™s going to scare teams. And yep his confidence in a blue shirt is sky high - in an England shirt it needs a massive boost. They should give him the Panama game - if he doesnâ€™t improve then against Belguim bring in Vardy
		
Click to expand...

Never going to happen, Southgate has decided the way he wants to play and will stick with that and only alter the formation if itâ€™s needed. 

Not or a good idea to change at this stage to try and get the best out of Sterling, heâ€™s had 39 games now if he was any use as a international it would have been seen by now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does that mean we canâ€™t discuss it or form an opinion about different systems that could work 

And something being sent in stone could easily be the reason why England wonâ€™t progress as a team , others set up to suit the players but are also flexible. 1990 England went into the tournament with one formation that they used in training and qualification - it wasnâ€™t working great so Robson had the foresight and flexibility to change the system and it worked , he is also did it in 1986 and Venables also adjusted in the run up to Euro 1996. Previous managers that have failed have just stuck to â€œtheir systemâ€ and itâ€™s been their undoing. You would hope Southgate would have the flexiblity to have a plan B for when his preffered system doesnâ€™t work - if he doesnâ€™t then England will continue to fall down when it comes to the crucial stages
		
Click to expand...

As a Liverpool fan this sounds very familiar.?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Not or a good idea to change at this stage to try and get the best out of Sterling, heâ€™s had 39 games now if he was any use as a international it would have been seen by now.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue. Sterling has had umpteen matches and played poorly in the Euro 2016 tournament (not that many did well). I simply think he's not good enough in terms of being clinical at this level. Needs to many chances to score.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Never going to happen, Southgate has decided the way he wants to play and will stick with that and only alter the formation if itâ€™s needed. 

Not or a good idea to change at this stage to try and get the best out of Sterling, heâ€™s had 39 games now if he was any use as a international it would have been seen by now.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just about getting the best out of Sterling is getting the best out of the better players in the squad and allowing the system to bring in players like Rashford and Rose and Loftus Cheek 

And people keep throwing around the 39 games - how many of them were under the dinosaur  Hodgson , a manager not known for getting the best out of creative players. I guess Pep must be a special manager to get the best out of Sterling. Must have been very lucky to score all those goals last season


----------



## larmen (Jun 19, 2018)

Does it just feel like it, or are there a lot of own goals in this world cup?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't argue. Sterling has had umpteen matches and played poorly in the Euro 2016 tournament (not that many did well). I simply think he's not good enough in terms of being clinical at this level. Needs to many chances to score.
		
Click to expand...

This ,
If Sterling was that good and a clinical finisher Liverpool would not have sold him, or tried harder to keep him.
But think he wanted to go like Coutinho.
The fact they sold him to a main rival speaks volumes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not just about getting the best out of Sterling is getting the best out of the better players in the squad and allowing the system to bring in players like Rashford and Rose and Loftus Cheek 

And people keep throwing around the 39 games - how many of them were under the dinosaur  Hodgson , a manager not known for getting the best out of creative players. I guess Pep must be a special manager to get the best out of Sterling. Must have been very lucky to score all those goals last season
		
Click to expand...

Brenda also got Sterling playing well. 
Maybe you was right and he was the messiah


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			This ,
If Sterling was that good and a clinical finisher Liverpool would not have sold him, or tried harder to keep him.
But think he wanted to go like Coutinho.
The fact they sold him to a main rival speaks volumes.
		
Click to expand...

If Man City were to sell him in the summer who would be interested?
Man Utd, certainly not, Spurs, no way they have better as it is, Chelsea, donâ€™t think he would add quality, Arsenal, probably as they seem to have a penchant for average England players ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Brenda also got Sterling playing well. 
Maybe you was right and he was the messiah
		
Click to expand...

Sterling looked good because he had Suarez to help him. 
He's a player who looks better because of those around him, and when he is required to do more himself he falls short.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 19, 2018)

larmen said:



			Does it just feel like it, or are there a lot of own goals in this world cup?
		
Click to expand...

At the time of writing this, there have been five. 

The most in World Cup history was six in France â€˜98.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sterling looked good because he had Suarez to help him. 
*He's a player who looks better because of those around him*, and when he is required to do more himself he falls short.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair you could level that accusation at most English players of the last 15 or so years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not just about getting the best out of Sterling is getting the best out of the better players in the squad and allowing the system to bring in players like Rashford and Rose and Loftus Cheek 

And people keep throwing around the 39 games - how many of them were under the dinosaur  Hodgson , a manager not known for getting the best out of creative players. I guess Pep must be a special manager to get the best out of Sterling. Must have been very lucky to score all those goals last season
		
Click to expand...

How many qualifiers and friendlies has Southgate managed now? Must be at least 20 and so over half of Sterling's appearances. Very lazy to blame it all on Hodgson and we all get your dislike. The fact is, neither has found a way to get the best from him and he still needs a hatful of chances at both and club level to score one. With City he's likely to get those chances. In internationals there isn't that luxury


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Russia look like moving into the knockouts. Salah looking very unfit and still protecting the shoulder. Hope for Liverpool's sake if their final match vs Saudi is a dead rubber they rest him. He looks scared of any physical challenge or falling on it
		
Click to expand...

That can't be true because all the medical geniuses on here said that it was blown out of proportion and he would definitely be fit for the World Cup...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2018)

And as for Sterling, is there a chance that he's a very good player, who'll score lots of goals in a certain system but can't do it at international level because they aren't truly world class? Aka he isn't amazing but also isn't completely crap?

Robbie Fowler, Andy Cole, Kevin Phillips...


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And as for Sterling, is there a chance that he's a very good player, who'll score lots of goals in a certain system but can't do it at international level because they aren't truly world class? Aka he isn't amazing but also isn't completely crap?

Robbie Fowler, Andy Cole, Kevin Phillips...
		
Click to expand...

No, I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2018)

Loftus Cheek, I don't watch much footie, but he's supposed to be super duper isn't he? More like an Emily Hesky if you ask me. Charges forward with the ball and as long as he's not challenged, looks good. Couldn't beat an egg.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			That can't be true because all the medical geniuses on here said that it was blown out of proportion and he would definitely be fit for the World Cup...
		
Click to expand...

He was fit for the world cup he played the full 90 mins and certainly didnt looked tired.

Unlike his team mates he wasnt running around like a headless chicken he chose his moments.
Egypt also play totally different to Liverpool,he didnt look as sharp as he has done during the season.
I think mentally he was worried about falling down on his shoulder thats normal,once he does it and feels no effects im sure the fear will go,albeit slowly.
Will be interesting to see if he plays in there last game.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			He was fit for the world cup he played the full 90 mins and certainly didnt looked tired.

Unlike his team mates he wasnt running around like a headless chicken he chose his moments.
Egypt also play totally different to Liverpool,he didnt look as sharp as he has done during the season.
I think mentally he was worried about falling down on his shoulder thats normal,once he does it and feels no effects im sure the fear will go,albeit slowly.
Will be interesting to see if he plays in there last game.
		
Click to expand...

You saw what you wanted to see - he was clearly not right.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't argue. Sterling has had umpteen matches and played poorly in the Euro 2016 tournament (not that many did well). I simply think he's not good enough in terms of being clinical at this level. Needs to many chances to score.
		
Click to expand...

The stupid thing is, we're playing him as a second striker, when the absolute worst aspect of his game is shooting, so it doesn't make sense. The reason Gareth's done it because we're not playing a front three system so he can't play his usual role of right wing. But in that case, rather than crowbar him into the wrong position just because he had a good season for City, I think we'd be better off playing Rashford there - with Rashford it's actually the reverse - he was played out of position by Mourinho a lot of the time, but he seems to play much better for England in his favoured second striker role. I would 100% be giving Rashford the start against Panama anyway, for those reasons.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The stupid thing is, we're playing him as a second striker, when the absolute worst aspect of his game of shooting, so it doesn't make sense. The reason he's done it because we're not playing a front three system so he can't play his usually role of right wing. But in that case, rather than crowbar him into the wrong position just because he had a good season for City, I think we'd be better off playing Rashford there - with Rashford it's actually the reverse - he was played out of position by Mourinho a lot of the time, but he seems to play much better for England in his favoured second striker role. I would 100% be giving Rashford the start against Panama anyway, for those reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Nail, head.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2018)

One more thing on King Kane, his performance was rated at 7.09 / 10. Which is about right.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The stupid thing is, we're playing him as a second striker, when the absolute worst aspect of his game is shooting, so it doesn't make sense. The reason Gareth's done it because we're not playing a front three system so he can't play his usual role of right wing. But in that case, rather than crowbar him into the wrong position just because he had a good season for City, I think we'd be better off playing Rashford there - with Rashford it's actually the reverse - he was played out of position by Mourinho a lot of the time, but he seems to play much better for England in his favoured second striker role. I would 100% be giving Rashford the start against Panama anyway, for those reasons.
		
Click to expand...

I'd drop him altogether. I've never rated him.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2018)

7.09 and two goals. Definitely ship him home. Your point proved there, Crazyface. Without doubt. Yep.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2018)

Never said sent him home. Just saying BBC views rated him at 7.09. Basically did his job ok. But he's no Renta Tablinski.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Never said sent him home. Just saying BBC views rated him at 7.09. Basically did his job ok. But he's no Renta Tablinski.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why they even put that up. If you let regular people vote you'll have Arsenal fans all voting him 0, Liverpool fans all voting Henderson a 10 etc etc. It doesn't amount to much.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The stupid thing is, we're playing him as a second striker, when the absolute worst aspect of his game is shooting, so it doesn't make sense. The reason Gareth's done it because we're not playing a front three system so he can't play his usual role of right wing. But in that case, rather than crowbar him into the wrong position just because he had a good season for City, I think we'd be better off playing Rashford there - with Rashford it's actually the reverse - he was played out of position by Mourinho a lot of the time, but he seems to play much better for England in his favoured second striker role. I would 100% be giving Rashford the start against Panama anyway, for those reasons.
		
Click to expand...

very well summed up .
NOBODY should play out of position in the national side itâ€™s happened for donkeys years .
Look at Walker thatâ€™s not how a centre back marks his man ( facing his own goal ) and he was stupid to do that.
Putting anyone in the team out of position when he has better options on the bench is not on, but heâ€™s the boss.

Thought the prem refs were bad but some I have seen here make them look good.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Loftus Cheek,* I don't watch much footie,* but he's supposed to be super duper isn't he? More like an Emily Hesky if you ask me. Charges forward with the ball and as long as he's not challenged, looks good. Couldn't beat an egg.
		
Click to expand...



really??? who would of guessed that........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			He was fit for the world cup he played the full 90 mins and certainly didnt looked tired.

Unlike his team mates he wasnt running around like a headless chicken he chose his moments.
Egypt also play totally different to Liverpool,he didnt look as sharp as he has done during the season.
I think mentally he was worried about falling down on his shoulder thats normal,once he does it and feels no effects im sure the fear will go,albeit slowly.
Will be interesting to see if he plays in there last game.
		
Click to expand...

tactical mistakes by Egypt allowed Russia to smoother any danger form King Mo before it started


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The stupid thing is, we're playing him as a second striker, when the absolute worst aspect of his game is shooting, so it doesn't make sense. The reason Gareth's done it because we're not playing a front three system so he can't play his usual role of right wing. But in that case, rather than crowbar him into the wrong position just because he had a good season for City, I think we'd be better off playing Rashford there - with Rashford it's actually the reverse -* he was played out of position by Mourinho* a lot of the time, but he seems to play much better for England in his favoured second striker role. I would 100% be giving Rashford the start against Panama anyway, for those reasons.
		
Click to expand...


and when he did get a chance he was average at best poor on occasions. Decision making is still suspect at top level but hes young and will learn.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			He was fit for the world cup he played the full 90 mins and certainly didnt looked tired.

Unlike his team mates he wasnt running around like a headless chicken he chose his moments.
Egypt also play totally different to Liverpool,he didnt look as sharp as he has done during the season.
I think mentally he was worried about falling down on his shoulder thats normal,once he does it and feels no effects im sure the fear will go,albeit slowly.
Will be interesting to see if he plays in there last game.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he looked like a player just getting over an injury who has done next to no training. His touch and commitment to the tackle werenâ€™t there, which I fully understand.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 20, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			and when he did get a chance he was average at best poor on occasions. Decision making is still suspect at top level but hes young and will learn.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you watch him week in, week out as a Utd fan youâ€™re wrong! Us other teams fans watch MOTD and live games on Sky, we know better


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sterling > Rashford for me at the minute. I like Rashford as an impact sub where he can run at tired defenders. Sterling for me is better all around than Rashford right now. He's played the central false-nine role at City and has done well there, he's very good at coming deep to pick up the ball in space and then use his pace and his passing to create attacks. He can score goals as well, he proved that this season. I think we have to persist with him for now and I do think he'll come good. He's too talented not to for me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 20, 2018)

I have no complaints about the England performance - a win - onwards and upwards to the final.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			really??? who would of guessed that........ 

Click to expand...

Yes, it has been abundantly clear for some time.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know why they even put that up. If you let regular people vote you'll have Arsenal fans all voting him 0, Liverpool fans all voting Henderson a 10 etc etc. It doesn't amount to much.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, it's England. The vote for the players as they see them. I think they've got it right barring the 6.93 for Trippier. A big fat 8 for me. Head and shoulders Englands best player.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Nah, it's England. The vote for the players as they see them. I think they've got it right barring the 6.93 for Trippier. A big fat 8 for me. Head and shoulders Englands best player.
		
Click to expand...

Dier got a 5.05. Slightly harsh given he was on the pitch for about 90 seconds.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

This is absolutely brilliant. Pretty much sums up Phil Neville.

https://twitter.com/Nozza_/status/1009132400188841984


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 20, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			really??? who would of guessed that........ 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just because you watch him week in, week out as a Utd fan youâ€™re wrong! Us other teams fans watch MOTD and live games on Sky, we know better 

Click to expand...

fair enough Dog & Duck V Red Lion for me then August 11th.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 20, 2018)

CR7 has done it again. 4th goal of the tournament 4 minutes into the 2nd game. He's unreal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

Apparently Amrabat was knocked out cold last game. He started this game with a Petr Cech hat on, after 15 minutes he just took it off and threw it away. Is that wise I wonder? Should he be playing at all? More examples of how head injuries are treated in football.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 20, 2018)

Definitely shouldn't be playing so soon after suffering a TBI, but the head guard won't have been doing anything so not an issue he's got rid of it.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2018)

That Ronaldo bloke needs to show some composure Infront of goal..


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Definitely shouldn't be playing so soon after suffering a TBI, but *the head guard won't have been doing anything* so not an issue he's got rid of it.
		
Click to expand...

Well I presume the purpose was to prevent a further knock causing increased damage.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

Morocco have bossed this second half, but they don't look like they would ever score a goal in a month of Sundays.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Morocco have bossed this second half, but they don't look like they would ever score a goal in a month of Sundays.
		
Click to expand...

There are a number of countries who get to World Cups each time who are technically very correct, pass the ball beautifully but as you say can not score for love nor money. If any of these teams, often North African and Middle East teams, ever get a goal scorer then they could do something. Until then they turn up, go out at the group stage, repeat in 4 years time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 20, 2018)

Portugal not looking nowhere the team that played against Spain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			This is absolutely brilliant. Pretty much sums up Phil Neville.

https://twitter.com/Nozza_/status/1009132400188841984

Click to expand...

Yep he is shocking - he makes Owen seem competent as a pundit. That is embarrassing for him

Itâ€™s nearly as embarrassing as Pepes dive and eve. Ronaldo throwing himself to the floor then demanding Var - thatâ€™s going to be as bad as the imaginary card waving


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well I presume the purpose was to prevent a further knock causing increased damage.
		
Click to expand...

Those headguards work to prevent skull fractures, cuts and blood injuries but do nothing to prevent concussion so it was effectively useless given the nature of the head injury Amrabat sustained.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice to see a female commentating on a world cup match for the 1st time.  Of course a strong female doing a role that men traditionally do coupled with the fact that is on the BBC is cat nip to the Daily mail comments section.  Thank the lord she is not a Muslim or they may have self imploded....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...kes-history-female-World-Cup-commentator.html


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nice to see a female commentating on a world cup match for the 1st time.  Of course a strong female doing a role that men traditionally do coupled with the fact that is on the BBC is cat nip to the Daily mail comments section.  Thank the lord she is not a Muslim or they may have self imploded....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...kes-history-female-World-Cup-commentator.html 

View attachment 25121

Click to expand...

For someone who likes to come across as open minded and support progression. You don't half like to pigeon hole others.....


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 20, 2018)

So many unexpected DM readers.


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## user2010 (Jun 20, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sterling looked good because he had Suarez to help him. 
He's a player who looks better because of those around him, and when he is required to do more himself he falls *over.*

Click to expand...



Sorted that for you.:thup:


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 20, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nice to see a female commentating on a world cup match for the 1st time.  Of course a strong female doing a role that men traditionally do coupled with the fact that is on the BBC is cat nip to the Daily mail comments section.  Thank the lord she is not a Muslim or they may have self imploded.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness a lot of the comments highlighted that her commentary was not great, not that she shouldn't be commentating because she is female. 

In this age of equality I have no issues with females taking such roles, but they should be judged to the same standards as men. I didn't watch this game, but some of the female punditry to date has been pretty limited in terms of content and insight. If they are there they should be on merit, not to tick some boxes about equality (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2018)

The two female pundits I have seen so far have been very good - Ene Uloku ( no idea if thatâ€™s right ) has been very insightful and knowledgable , she was the lady that Larson and Evra clapped and then in the recent video with Phil Neville copying her word for word. Commentator though was pretty poor


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 20, 2018)

I think Spain are my least favourite team so far this World Cup. Costa, Ramos and Busquets are all horrible snide players who like dishing it out but then squeal like stuck pigs whenever anyone comes near them. They aren't the only ones by any means but they are three of the worst.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The two female pundits I have seen so far have been very good - *Ene Uloku* ( no idea if thatâ€™s right ) has been very insightful and knowledgable , she was the lady that Larson and Evra clapped and then in the recent video with Phil Neville copying her word for word. Commentator though was pretty poor
		
Click to expand...

I've seen her a few times and to me she always comes across really well. It's a shame they had her doing the silly cooking bit, but atm she's a breath of fresh air.


----------



## richart (Jun 20, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Here's how I see it.

As far as I'm aware, nobody on here is either managing or coaching a football team at the highest level (and by that I mean the professional game).

Likewise I'm not aware of anyone who has played - or is playing - the game at the highest level, professionally, Championship level or above.

(If I'm wrong please correct me).

So if that's the case, then NONE OF US are even remotely qualified to question who should or shouldn't be playing for the England team!!

And unless you all have coaching qualifications from UEFA B level and above, then I'd also go so far as to say that any recommendations on formations, tactics and who should be playing where are also laughable!!

Yes some of you may well say "I manage my local men's team, I do know what I'm talking about" let's face it managing Rag Arse Rovers and hoping your star midfield play maker hasn't been out till 3 and then get a dodgy kebab on the way home isn't exactly the same as being in charge of a group of professional players is it?!!! 

Think people need to calm down and have a bit of a reality check! There's a big difference between 'he didn't play particularly well this evening IMO' and 'he's rubbish and needs to be replaced by xyz for the next game'.
		
Click to expand...

but does having a bro that played in the Premier League qualify you to knock the experts on here ?:ears:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 20, 2018)

Good to see the pundits in the studio calling out the play acting from the players. Shame they'll only do it when it's one of the smaller teams and don't mention it when it's the big teams.

Although I caught the end of the Morrocco v Portugal game on the radio on the school run earlier and Stuart Pearce (I think it was him) said that Ronaldo was cheating when he went down in the box and that Pepe was pathetic and embarrassing when he went down after being patted on the back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are a number of countries who get to World Cups each time who are technically very correct, pass the ball beautifully but as you say can not score for love nor money. If any of these teams, often North African and Middle East teams, ever get a goal scorer then they could do something. Until then they turn up, go out at the group stage, repeat in 4 years time.
		
Click to expand...

It's a developmental thing though and needs the home FA to have the funds and the ability to invest and develop the next generation. They are technically good and many of these African players are playing in the major European leagues so getting the experience. I guess you could level the same about the Asian nations too. It'll come and the African Cup of Nations will be vital for them to get competitive experience


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2018)

Controversy here. Spain get a break. Knew the minnow wouldn't get the decision


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Controversy here. Spain get a break. Knew the minnow wouldn't get the decision
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with who it was, it was offside. It did exactly what VAR has been designed to do, just very slowly. It needs to become a better part of the broadcast/in-stadium show as at the minute everyone's just in the dark until the ref hears what the decision is. Needs to be more like the DRS in Cricket.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Controversy here. Spain get a break. Knew the minnow wouldn't get the decision
		
Click to expand...

I think he was offside from the flick on by the Iranian player not from the initial free kick but why are players (from both sides) arguing with the ref about the decision while it's being checked with VAR? The video will show what happened, the decision will be made and the ref will be told. He can't do anything about it while it's being checked so what's the point arguing about it? Whether the decision ends up being right or wrong it's out of the ref's hands at that point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Nothing to do with who it was, it was offside. It did exactly what VAR has been designed to do, just very slowly. It needs to become a better part of the broadcast/in-stadium show as at the minute everyone's just in the dark until the ref hears what the decision is. Needs to be more like the DRS in Cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It was painful waiting and I think there needs to be more interaction. Really liked the way Iran have stuck to their plan and stifled Spain and have created their own chances. The goal was a fluke and Costa knew nothing about it. That header may be the big one coming and going


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 20, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			In fairness a lot of the comments highlighted that her commentary was not great, not that she shouldn't be commentating because she is female. 

In this age of equality I have no issues with females taking such roles, but they should be judged to the same standards as men. I didn't watch this game, but some of the female punditry to date has been pretty limited in terms of content and insight. If they are there they should be on merit, not to tick some boxes about equality (in my humble opinion).
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately women are judged to a much harsher standard than men.


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2018)

set the alarm for monday, portugal v iran gonna be a cracdker not to be missed lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Unfortunately women are judged to a much harsher standard than men.
		
Click to expand...

She is the first female commentator in a previously all male world, commentating on all male match so is bound to be highlighted. I'm not a fan, too shrieky, but to balance this I couldn't bear John Motson and find Jonathon Pearce equally painful. I turn over or press mute for all three.

She has broken the glass ceiling though so others will likely follow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2018)

fundy said:



			set the alarm for monday, portugal v iran gonna be a cracdker not to be missed lol
		
Click to expand...

I believe one possible match in the next round is Portugal v Uruguay. I'm definitely missing that one. Two dreadful teams to watch, both constantly throwing themselves on the floor.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is the first female commentator in a previously all male world, commentating on all male match so is bound to be highlighted. I'm not a fan, too shrieky, but to balance this I couldn't bear John Motson and find Jonathon Pearce equally painful. I turn over or press mute for all three.

She has broken the glass ceiling though so others will likely follow.
		
Click to expand...

Jacqui Oatley was the first notable female commentator, is she is good but she's ended up doing presenting on ITV instead - perhaps that was always her aim. The female commentator from yesterday is named Vicki Sparks (sorry but that really sounds like a porn star name to me) but I agree with you, I didn't particularly like her tone of voice for the role.

Anyway, I'm still laughing about the Iranian throw in yesterday. Never seen anything like it, what the hell was he thinking!? :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

Steve Watson used to do that throw for Newcastle back in the 90's. He genuinely could do it, there is probably an example on YouTube somewhere. He could chuck it a really long way. The manager banned him after a while in case he injured himself. The Iranian guy looked a tube yesterday, you have to get that right.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The two female pundits I have seen so far have been very good - Ene Uloku ( no idea if thatâ€™s right ) has been very insightful and knowledgable , she was the lady that Larson and Evra clapped and then in the recent video with Phil Neville copying her word for word. Commentator though was pretty poor
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find the lady that Evra clapped was Eni Aluko (Her bro played for Aberdeen, incidentally). The lady Phil Neville copied was Alex Scott. Two very different characters.

Have enjoyed listening to both and better than that tube, Phil.

No idea who the female commentator is but if it's the one that does some match of the day commentries, she is utter rubbish. 

And before I get accused of sexism the guy that commentates on the Scotland games on sky is utter rubbish as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nice to see a female commentating on a world cup match for the 1st time.  Of course a strong female doing a role that men traditionally do coupled with the fact that is on the BBC is cat nip to the Daily mail comments section.  Thank the lord she is not a Muslim or they may have self imploded....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...kes-history-female-World-Cup-commentator.html 

View attachment 25121

Click to expand...

I flicked over to the five live commentary on the red button after 10 seconds.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is the first female commentator in a previously all male world, commentating on all male match so is bound to be highlighted. I'm not a fan, *too shrieky*, but to balance this I couldn't bear John Motson and find Jonathon Pearce equally painful. I turn over or press mute for all three.

She has broken the glass ceiling though so others will likely follow.
		
Click to expand...

It was like having the treble turned up beyond the max.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Steve Watson used to do that throw for Newcastle back in the 90's. He genuinely could do it, there is probably an example on YouTube somewhere. He could chuck it a really long way. The manager banned him after a while in case he injured himself. The Iranian guy looked a tube yesterday, you have to get that right.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it done before, by Watson and others. Usually in friendlies though... It was just incredible he elected to try it when they're 1-0 down in the 90th minute in the World Cup! And then proceeded to make an absolute arse of it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I flicked over to the five live commentary on the red button after 10 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

5 Live had a female commentator for a game the other day from what I gather. I heard a clip and she wasn't my cup of tea, she sounded like those kids who send in entries for the "young commentator of the year" competition they have on the station.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			5 Live had a female commentator for a game the other day from what I gather. I heard a clip and she wasn't my cup of tea, she sounded like those kids who send in entries for the "young commentator of the year" competition they have on the station.
		
Click to expand...

It was probably the same woman. I don't think they have a huge raft of female commentators at the Beeb.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 21, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think Spain are my least favourite team so far this World Cup. Costa, Ramos and Busquets are all horrible snide players who like dishing it out but then squeal like stuck pigs whenever anyone comes near them. They aren't the only ones by any means but they are three of the worst.
		
Click to expand...

Naah i like Ramos!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Controversy here. Spain get a break. Knew the minnow wouldn't get the decision
		
Click to expand...

where was the controversy it was clearly offside and the lino spotted and called correctly backed up by VAR.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Controversy here. Spain get a break. Knew the minnow wouldn't get the decision
		
Click to expand...

Embarrassing,what are you on about.

You call them minnows but like Roy Keane said "cheating,faking.diving so called footballers,shameful.

As for Pepe and Ronaldo for the dive an absolute disgrace.
Some of the games in the knockout phase could be a cheat fest and a farce,shame really as its had a decent start to a world cup.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It was probably the same woman. I don't think they have a huge raft of female commentators at the Beeb.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right, they possibly played a clip from the tv commentary.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is the first female commentator in a previously all male world, commentating on all male match so is bound to be highlighted. I'm not a fan, too shrieky, but to balance this I couldn't bear John Motson and find Jonathon Pearce equally painful. I turn over or press mute for all three.

She has broken the glass ceiling though so others will likely follow.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid I am similarly not a fan JO's commentary for the same reasons - but likewise find quite a few of the men really irritating.  It's just something any commentator accepts as a fact/peril of the job - some folks will not like your voice and/or grammar.  But in the eyes and ears (especially) of girls, JO may no doubt be an attractive breath of fresh air and that is what really matters.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

https://www.football365.com/news/england-leak-rashford-and-rlc-in-alli-and-sterling-out

Good news chaps! If true, RLC and Rashford will be coming in as many of us wanted. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Chaps, women do tend to have higher voices than men. If your objection to a woman in any role is limited to the tone of her voice, you are on difficult ground...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Chaps, women do tend to have higher voices than men. If your objection to a woman in any role is limited to the tone of her voice, you are on difficult ground...
		
Click to expand...

As stated early, I like Jacqui Oatley but not Vicki Sparks, so my quibble is not with all women's voices, it's with hers in particular. Both sexes are capable of having annoying voice tones and pitches.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



https://www.football365.com/news/england-leak-rashford-and-rlc-in-alli-and-sterling-out

Good news chaps! If true, RLC and Rashford will be coming in as many of us wanted. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t England produce more chances and play better in the first half and produce the best 20 mins of the World Cup so far in that first half ? So wouldnâ€™t you want that team to be playing ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnâ€™t England produce more chances and play better in the first half and produce the best 20 mins of the World Cup so far in that first half ? So wouldnâ€™t you want that team to be playing ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because they missed about 4 golden chances to score?? You know, as we already discussed for the last 10 pages. Christ.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



https://www.football365.com/news/england-leak-rashford-and-rlc-in-alli-and-sterling-out

Good news chaps! If true, RLC and Rashford will be coming in as many of us wanted. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have everything crossed this is correct.
I donâ€™t think I could bare to watch Sterling miss 3 foot sitters again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe because they missed about 4 golden chances to score?? You know, as we already discussed for the last 10 pages. Christ.
		
Click to expand...

All missed by Lingard werenâ€™t they ? 

So the team are creating lots of chances , dominating the match so again why demand the changes thatâ€™s been rumoured - can understand Alli who be injured but then to want someone who has spent the whole season missing chances and struggling ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All missed by Lingard werenâ€™t they ? 

So the team are creating lots of chances , dominating the match so again why demand the changes thatâ€™s been rumoured - can understand Alli who be injured but then to want someone who has spent the whole season missing chances and struggling ?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you bringing it all up again? We all discussed at great length how many of us would prefer Rashford to Sterling and for what reasons.

Here you go, I'm not repeating myself, just read this again:
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...rld-Cup-2018&p=1855821&viewfull=1#post1855821


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why are you bringing it all up again? We all discussed at great length how many of us would prefer Rashford to Sterling and for what reasons.

Here you go, I'm not repeating myself, just read this again:
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...rld-Cup-2018&p=1855821&viewfull=1#post1855821

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why are you bringing it all up again? We all discussed at great length how many of us would prefer Rashford to Sterling and for what reasons.

Here you go, I'm not repeating myself, just read this again:
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...rld-Cup-2018&p=1855821&viewfull=1#post1855821

Click to expand...

And when it was mentioned by a couple of posters that Sterling was on the pitch and playing well during the that best period it was ignored , also when someone mentioned Rashford not taking chances and being poor throughout the season it was also ignored - but then I guess you have let Southgate know what you have decided. Will be interesting to see how you react if Rashford struggles it doesnâ€™t produce anything. 

Thankfully I reckon that Southgate is only going to make changes if someone is injured.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Rather than discussing Sterling's ineptitude for a further 10 pages let's move on...

That was a cracking goal from Denmark there. Excellent assist as well as a fantastic finish. I cannot for the life of me work out why both teams are wearing away kits though - short of manufacturers' contract demands of course. Red & yellow don't clash, yet they've gone for green v white instead. Bizarre.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 21, 2018)

Brilliant start for Denmark. Fantastic goal that, Eriksen is as good an attacking midfielder as anyone in the world and that finish proved it, made it look so easy. 

I really like this Denmark team. So much talent. The two wide men are two young players to watch. Both starters for their respective teams, bags full of potential and physical talent. Jorgensen is a good front-man but on the bench they've got another young gun in Kasper Dolberg. He is going to be a star without doubt, and has already seen interest from United and Real Madrid, he's going to be awesome. Then at the back Andreas Christensen is going to run the defence for years to come. For a 22 year old he's already very, very good. There are a few gaps in the squad (such as at right back) but they've got an exciting group of players.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully I reckon that Southgate is only going to make changes if someone is injured.
		
Click to expand...

Given that he himself is injured, who should replace Southgate?

Serious question. This is the World Cup! We cannot be carrying anyone with injuries or not 100% fit. Might need to bring back Big Sam.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Brilliant start for Denmark. Fantastic goal that, Eriksen is as good an attacking midfielder as anyone in the world and that finish proved it, made it look so easy. 

I really like this Denmark team. So much talent. The two wide men are two young players to watch. Both starters for their respective teams, bags full of potential and physical talent. Jorgensen is a good front-man but on the bench they've got another young gun in Kasper Dolberg. He is going to be a star without doubt, and has already seen interest from United and Real Madrid, he's going to be awesome. Then at the back Andreas Christensen is going to run the defence for years to come. For a 22 year old he's already very, very good. There are a few gaps in the squad (such as at right back) but they've got an exciting group of players.
		
Click to expand...

They're about half a good team really. They have Kasper, Christensen and Kjaer at the back so pretty solid there. Eriksen is class, but the rest of the attack and midfield is probably a bit lacking. Heard good things about Sisto as you say, not really seen him play. If Eriksen isn't firing then I think the goals dry up for them.

Shame they lost Bendtner to injury really. They would have been more fun to watch with him up top!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Given that he himself is injured, who should replace Southgate?

Serious question. This is the World Cup! We cannot be carrying anyone with injuries or not 100% fit. Might need to bring back Big Sam.
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Rather than discussing Sterling's ineptitude for a further 10 pages let's move on...

That was a cracking goal from Denmark there. Excellent assist as well as a fantastic finish. I cannot for the life of me work out why both teams are wearing away kits though - short of manufacturers' contract demands of course. Red & yellow don't clash, yet they've gone for green v white instead. Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

It was actually you that raised the subject again by posting the link, be careful what you wish for, Loftus-Cheek couldnâ€™t produce it at a big club and Rashford has struggled all season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hmm, seems like a pretty soft penalty that. VAR been so inconsistent in its use in the tournament so far. Been a few soft ones like that given but then blatant ones missed. Needs refining.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			It was actually you that raised the subject again by posting the link, be careful what you wish for, Loftus-Cheek couldnâ€™t produce it at a big club and Rashford has struggled all season.
		
Click to expand...

What?? It's potential team news for the next game, that's all. Thought people would be interested. 


That penalty for Australia was unbelievably harsh. I'm not sure myself. Seems like everyone gets a penalty in this World Cup except England.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Hmm, seems like a pretty soft penalty that. VAR been so inconsistent in its use in the tournament so far. Been a few soft ones like that given but then blatant ones missed. Needs refining.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely there have been like 15 soft penalties, but the only stonewall ones I've seen missed were the two England ones. Something suspect going on there.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What?? It's potential team news for the next game, that's all. Thought people would be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Which is still 3 days away! A lot can happen in those 3 days. Calm down! I won't actually care what the starting XI is - a win is all that matters not who starts and who finishes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Which is still 3 days away! A lot can happen in those 3 days. Calm down! I won't actually care what the starting XI is - a win is all that matters not who starts and who finishes.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

I thought we were here to discuss the world cup and all it's bells and whistles, not just report the facts after they've happened. Silly me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I thought we were here to discuss the world cup and all it's bells and whistles, not just report the facts after they've happened. Silly me.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a forum and we can discuss whatever the subject is so long as we abide by the rules.
Surely you didnâ€™t expect everyone to agree with a link from internet speculation just because you agree with it.
You still havenâ€™t answered the point from the Man Utd fans about Rashfordâ€™s form apart from your disliking for Sterling.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I thought we were here to discuss the world cup and all it's bells and whistles
		
Click to expand...

What whistles are the referees using? And do you know if the referee still uses a buzzer/bell to summon both teams out of their dressing rooms before the start of the game and at the end of half-time?!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s a forum and we can discuss whatever the subject is so long as we abide by the rules.
Surely you didnâ€™t expect everyone to agree with a link from internet speculation just because you agree with it.
You still havenâ€™t answered the point from the Man Utd fans about Rashfordâ€™s form apart from your disliking for Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

It was neither for agreement nor disagreement, I just posted the article saying that potentially Rashford and RLC would start due to a 'leak' of info.

What haven't I answered? Are you sure it wasn't answered the other day when we discussed all this the first time?

Form is relative to the positions they've been playing. Sterling played right wing for most of the season, his favoured position, in an outstanding team, and did well thanks to having 6 or 7 chances a game and maybe scoring the easiest one of them.
Rashford was often played out of position out on the wing, in a very defensive team. He did ok, didn't always set the world alight.
For England, the system is different, it's a front two and a mediocre team, and Rashford fits the second striker role vastly better than Sterling, because he has the freedom he craves, and he only needs 3 chances to score (which he might get) rather than 6 (which Sterling won't get in the England team). That is why in the last several England appearances for each of them, Rashford has looked better in that role. He also has more international goals than Sterling in half the number of caps.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It was neither for agreement nor disagreement, I just posted the article saying that potentially Rashford and RLC would start due to a 'leak' of info.

What haven't I answered? Are you sure it wasn't answered the other day when we discussed all this the first time?

Form is relative to the positions they've been playing. Sterling played right wing for most of the season, his favoured position, in an outstanding team, and did well thanks to having 6 or 7 chances a game and maybe scoring the easiest one of them.
Rashford was often played out of position out on the wing, in a very defensive team. He did ok, didn't always set the world alight.
For England, the system is different, it's a front two and a mediocre team, and Rashford fits the second striker role vastly better than Sterling, because he has the freedom he craves, and he only needs 3 chances to score (which he might get) rather than 6 (which Sterling won't get in the England team). That is why in the last several England appearances for each of them, Rashford has looked better in that role. He also has more international goals than Sterling in half the number of caps.
		
Click to expand...

And yet when LP answered your post with a simple observation instead of answering or choosing to ignore him, you threw a little hissy fit.
Southgate has decided Sterling fits the role better, Sterling imo has a wider impact on a game, Rashford for me is not yet the bigger threat for opposition, yes we missed chances in the 1st half, but Rashford and L-Cheek did nothing when they came on that led me to think weâ€™d be better starting with them.
If those chances are going to be created again, Iâ€™d rather we went with Kane and Vardy than Kane and Rashford. Vardy is more the natural poacher.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			And yet when LP answered your post with a simple observation instead of answering or choosing to ignore him, you threw a little hissy fit.
		
Click to expand...

Are you actually kidding? :rofl: I just don't like repeating the same discussion ad infinitum that's all. 




Southgate has decided Sterling fits the role better

Click to expand...


He decided that for the first game but maybe he's changed his mind? Who knows.

I feel like Vardy is only useful against better sides who defend higher so he has space in behind. In the Costa Rica friendly we saw how poor and ineffectual he is against deep defences. If he can't run in behind he offers nothing else. We can certainly use him in the Belgium game, I don't feel he'll give us anything against Panama. The stage is set for Rashford to prove he can produce from the start, really. Give him that game, if it's not a success, Sterling will take the place back for the Belgium game and subsequent games.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Are you actually kidding? :rofl: I just don't like repeating the same discussion ad infinitum that's all. 


He decided that for the first game but maybe he's changed his mind? Who knows.

I feel like Vardy is only useful against better sides who defend higher so he has space in behind. In the Costa Rica friendly we saw how poor and ineffectual he is against deep defences. If he can't run in behind he offers nothing else. We can certainly use him in the Belgium game, I don't feel he'll give us anything against Panama. The stage is set for Rashford to prove he can produce from the start, really. Give him that game, if it's not a success, Sterling will take the place back for the Belgium game and subsequent games. [/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...

Re-Read your reply to LP, 

Rashford isnâ€™t a poacher and Vardy isnâ€™t one dimensional.

Youâ€™re using sentenced like â€œthe stage is set for Rashford to prove he can produceâ€
Itâ€™s Panama, producing against them proves nothing, will you take it all back if he plays Sterling and he scores?
Whatâ€™s the point of dropping Sterling then bringing him back for Belgium if Rashford shines? Or are you saying Southgate knows how he wants to set up?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

You've lost me now mate. Why would he restore Sterling to the team if Rashford comes in and plays well? That would be stupid. If Rashford does well against Panama he should keep his place obviously.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hope Peru get a result against France, thatâ€™ll blow that group wide open with all 4 having a chance in the last game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You've lost me now mate. Why would he restore Sterling to the team if Rashford comes in and plays well? That would be stupid. If Rashford does well against Panama he should keep his place obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Because thereâ€™s a big difference to how youâ€™d set up between Panama and Belgium and how you want your team to play.
Who knows, he might rest 4 or 5 players against Panama. 
Vardy has 7 goals in 22 games, Rashford 3 in 19, if youâ€™re using stats in your argument for Rashford over Sterling then maybe the stats say Vardy should be the 2nd striker to Kane.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2018)

Australia the better team, played some nice football, just couldnâ€™t stick it away, would like to see them through and upset that group.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Because thereâ€™s a big difference to how youâ€™d set up between Panama and Belgium and how you want your team to play.
Who knows, he might rest 4 or 5 players against Panama. 
Vardy has 7 goals in 22 games, Rashford 3 in 19, if youâ€™re using stats in your argument for Rashford over Sterling then maybe the stats say Vardy should be the 2nd striker to Kane.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he rests too many against Panama while we still need a result to progress. If anything he would put a strong team out to win it, then maybe change it up against Belgium when we're guaranteed to go through - I can already see someone like Dier coming in for Hendo in that one anyway.

You have seen Vardy play haven't you? All he does is wait on the last defender so he can sprint in behind a high line. If there's no space in behind he doesn't really offer much. Rashford and Sterling both like to drop off, pick the ball up from deep, run at players, none of that is Vardy's game at all. I think Gareth wants one of the Rashford/Sterling type next to Kane in order to create something against these sides that are going to sit deep. Against Belgium I can imagine us player more on the counter and actually trying to get in behind them, which is why Vardy could be more use in that one.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Why has no one mentioned Welbeck? He has more goals at this level than Vardy, Rashford, and Sterling, probably combined.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think he rests too many against Panama while we still need a result to progress. If anything he would put a strong team out to win it, then maybe change it up against Belgium when we're guaranteed to go through - I can already see someone like Dier coming in for Hendo in that one anyway.

You have seen Vardy play haven't you? *All he does is wait on the last defender so he can sprint in behind a high line.* If there's no space in behind he doesn't really offer much. Rashford and Sterling both like to drop off, pick the ball up from deep, run at players, none of that is Vardy's game at all. I think Gareth wants one of the Rashford/Sterling type next to Kane in order to create something against these sides that are going to sit deep. Against Belgium I can imagine us player more on the counter and actually trying to get in behind them, which is why Vardy could be more use in that one.
		
Click to expand...

Good point! So he's only really useful as a threat when we're a goal up and the other team is chasing the game....so never then. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Good point! So he's only really useful as a threat when we're a goal up and the other team is chasing the game....so never then. LOL
		
Click to expand...

Well done :thup: another great post reinforcing the fact you havenâ€™t got a clue.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Why has no one mentioned Welbeck? He has more goals at this level than Vardy, Rashford, and Sterling, probably combined.
		
Click to expand...

I'd put Welbeck on in this game with Rashford.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think he rests too many against Panama while we still need a result to progress. If anything he would put a strong team out to win it, then maybe change it up against Belgium when we're guaranteed to go through - I can already see someone like Dier coming in for Hendo in that one anyway.

You have seen Vardy play haven't you? All he does is wait on the last defender so he can sprint in behind a high line. If there's no space in behind he doesn't really offer much. Rashford and Sterling both like to drop off, pick the ball up from deep, run at players, none of that is Vardy's game at all. I think Gareth wants one of the Rashford/Sterling type next to Kane in order to create something against these sides that are going to sit deep. Against Belgium I can imagine us player more on the counter and actually trying to get in behind them, which is why Vardy could be more use in that one.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll have to disagree on Vardy, while I agree getting on the last defender is his strength if thatâ€™s all you think he brings itâ€™s you who hasnâ€™t seen him play much, most of his goals have come inside the box taking chances.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'd put Welbeck on in this game with Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully with Sylvester Stallone in goal, he was superb against the Germans


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Weâ€™ll have to disagree on Vardy, while I agree getting on the last defender is his strength if thatâ€™s all you think he brings itâ€™s you who hasnâ€™t seen him play much, most of his goals have come inside the box taking chances.
		
Click to expand...

Well his finishing is exponentially better than Sterling & Rashford, I just mean then in this system I think Gareth wants Kane to be the goalscorer and the focus for the other striker to be more creative. That's why it feels like a straight choice between Sterling and Rashford. If Vardy was going to play it would almost have to be instead of Kane - but since Kane was named skipper I'm not sure he'll be dropped at all. You could play Vardy in place of Kane for the Belgium game though, I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 21, 2018)

Croatia's midfield is incredible. Modric, Rakitic, Brozovic and Perisic is as good as any midfield in the competition. It's working so far as well, looking more dangerous than Argentina at the minute.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Croatia's midfield is incredible. Modric, Rakitic, Brozovic and Perisic is as good as any midfield in the competition. It's working so far as well, looking more dangerous than Argentina at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad trio are they? Good open game at the moment. Not sure how I'd call this. A draw not a good result for Argentina so onus on them to get a result in a tight group


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2018)

This might finish  9 v 9


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a bad trio are they? Good open game at the moment. Not sure how I'd call this. A draw not a good result for Argentina so onus on them to get a result in a tight group
		
Click to expand...

Especially as thereâ€™s 4 of them listed, great trio :rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Especially as thereâ€™s 4 of them listed, great trio :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha well spotted.
The Argie manager looks like Andre Aggasi.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2018)

Listening on the radio and it sounds like some of the best players in the world are looking very ordinary..


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 21, 2018)

Should be at least 1-1. Perez and Mandzukic have missed sitters. One of the better games, in large due to the inept defending. Argentina not going to win the World Cup when Otamendi is their best defender.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

IainP said:



			This might finish  9 v 9
		
Click to expand...

As many as that? &#128514;.

Argentina look bog average.


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Why has no one mentioned Welbeck? He has more goals at this level than Vardy, Rashford, and Sterling, probably combined.
		
Click to expand...

im guessing because people watched his last 10 games or so since xmas for arsenal?

surely Vardy the hard done by one if any are


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			im guessing because people watched his last 10 games or so since xmas for arsenal?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but his England record is up there with the best. Well, the best currently available. No Arsenal bias here, as I think he is a 3rd choice there by miles, but given his record for England, he is way ahead of Rashford and Vardy.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed, but his England record is up there with the best. Well, the best currently available. No Arsenal bias here, as I think he is a 3rd choice there by miles, but *given his record for England, he is way ahead of Rashford and Vardy.*

Click to expand...

But not on recent form. Plenty of England managers in the past have been criticised for picking players based on reputation not on form but you seem to be advocating that by putting Welbeck above the other two.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Haha well spotted.
The Argie manager looks like Andre Aggasi.
		
Click to expand...

Steady, that could be taken as being racist against overweight American ex pro tennis players &#128514;


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2018)

Keeper with concussion?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Get in, Argies on dodgy ground :whoo:


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2018)

&#128661; for Willy!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Given the quality of the players for Argentina, how can they be this bad?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Given the quality of the players for Argentina, how can they be this bad?
		
Click to expand...

Is there still a Ronaldo or Messi debate?


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed, but his England record is up there with the best. Well, the best currently available. No Arsenal bias here, as I think he is a 3rd choice there by miles, but given his record for England, he is way ahead of Rashford and Vardy.
		
Click to expand...

Kanes clearly top class (and not one of their own  ), Vardy has recent form and does it against the top teams on a decent basis, the rest are a long long way back for me. Rashford may turn into a decent player, this prob Wellbecks last hurrah before he slides down the leagues. The real curates egg is Sterling. Im not his biggest fan but based on his City form England really do need to get more out of him if they intend to go deep in this tourney

get in Rebic


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Given the quality of the players for Argentina, how can they be this bad?
		
Click to expand...

bunch of individuals and the team less than the sum of the parts


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			But not on recent form. Plenty of England managers in the past have been criticised for picking players based on reputation not on form but you seem to be advocating that by putting Welbeck above the other two.
		
Click to expand...

I am no great Welbeck fan, far from it, but he is not getting a mention on here, whilst other players who also are a bit meh do. If Rashford was any good, he would be a guaranteed starter at Utd. He isnt. 

Oh, and if they want 100m for Martial they are deluded.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Is there still a Ronaldo or Messi debate?
		
Click to expand...

No, its a Modric, Aguero, Higuain, debate.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I am no great Welbeck fan, far from it, but he is not getting a mention on here, whilst other players who also are a bit meh do. *If Rashford was any good, he would be a guaranteed starter at Utd. He isnt. *

Oh, and if they want 100m for Martial they are deluded.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you can just replace Rashford with Welbeck and Utd with Arsenal in that statement? And even more so given that Utd are a better team than Arsenal.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Surely you can just replace Rashford with Welbeck and Utd with Arsenal in that statement? And even more so given that Utd are a better team than Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...

For sure. You can. If you want. But my point remains, only one of them has a boat load of goals for England. And its not like Welbz is ancient, past it, banjaxed. He is an option. With a proven record. Albeit for scoring scuffed goals.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			No, its a Modric, Aguero, Higuain, debate.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, on the beer, Modric is Croatian. Idiot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Given the quality of the players for Argentina, how can they be this bad?
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			bunch of individuals and the team less than the sum of the parts
		
Click to expand...

It's true, but still...........................how?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			For sure. You can. If you want. But my point remains, only one of them has a boat load of goals for England. And its not like Welbz is ancient, past it, banjaxed. He is an option. With a proven record. Albeit for scoring scuffed goals.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Sorry, *on the beer*, Modric is Croatian. Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Think I might have found the reason for you suggesting Welbeck should be in the team ahead of the others mentioned. :whoo:


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Get in


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

:whoo: What a goal :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2018)

No keeper concussion on that one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

Modric is a genuinely class player. Wonderful goal.


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2018)

Argentina have no midfield, unlike Croatia....boom


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2018)

utterly classy in defeat this Argy lot lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			utterly classy in defeat this Argy lot lol
		
Click to expand...

Show me a good loser, and I'll show you a loser!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			utterly classy in defeat this Argy lot lol
		
Click to expand...

They remind me a lot of Barcelona. It's all fine as long as things are going their way but once things aren't going their way they are a nasty bunch of (insert your own infractionable word here).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

It just keeps getting better :whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh dear, the Argies lost, isnâ€™t life tragic ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2018)

boom boom boom


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2018)

Argentina
Are
So
Rubbish
It's
Brilliant


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2018)

Like the look of the Croatia side. Well balanced.

Not shaking any hands Lionel?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Canâ€™t take it away from Croatia, they were very impressive in that second half, theyâ€™ll take some stopping if they carry on like that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?
		
Click to expand...

Ahem....


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?
		
Click to expand...



Scotland?........... Oh...........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ahem.... 

Click to expand...

Surely, surely not &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?
		
Click to expand...

Germany....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

Argentina remind me of Brazil a bit, expect other players around them to do the hard yards.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?
		
Click to expand...

Why Argentina? Ok, hand of god guff, but that was ages ago.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2018)

Well done to Croatia, but how the heck do they keep players on the pitch?
That is the one thing that surprises me with this World Cup, and thats the amount of tackles waived on that are a red card in the PL.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Why Argentina? Ok, hand of god guff, but that was ages ago.
		
Click to expand...

Falkland Islands War :thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?
		
Click to expand...

Spain for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

The joy on here seemed pretty unrelenting which is why I posed the question.

For me, it's an accumulation of things over the years, hand of God, snide moment in 98', endless players diving, rolling around in fake agony, pleading with refs, all round fake histrionics. 

Others do the same but they push it every time and that alongside the England v Argentina history ticks the boxes for me.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genuine question, is there any team in this World Cup we will enjoy watching lose more than Argentina?
		
Click to expand...

Scotland, oh hang on &#128513;Oops someone beat me to it. Gotta be Germany then.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Falkland Islands War :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Conflict is the word you are looking for.


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Is there still a Ronaldo or Messi debate?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, but I'm sure somebody would debate it!



murphthemog said:



			No, its a Modric, Aguero, Higuain, debate.
		
Click to expand...

Modric, by a country mile. I can't think of a more elegant player over the last five years or so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

Feel a bit sorry for Messi that behind he has a bunch of players clearly not good enough and also a manager who has swapped and changed constantly for months - shame his talent hasnâ€™t been shown off more. Expect he will retire now at the end


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			Modric, by a country mile. I can't think of a more elegant player over the last five years or so.
		
Click to expand...

Stirling surely.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Feel a bit sorry for Messi that behind he has a bunch of players clearly not good enough and also a manager who has swapped and changed constantly for months - shame his talent hasnâ€™t been shown off more. Expect he will retire now at the end
		
Click to expand...

Imo heâ€™s got better around him than Ronaldo, and equally as good as what Diego had. Whilst  the debate as to who was/is better at club level. I think the fans of their respected nations would have Messi as clear third. 

I think him leaving Argentina so young has the crowd not on his side so much, heâ€™s also missed at pivotal moments as well as retiring already.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Is there still a Ronaldo or Messi debate?
		
Click to expand...

I expect there will be that debate until the end of time - their stats etc are so close with Messi only winning more leagues than Ronaldo but everything else is so equal it will always come down to who a person likes over the other 

For me Messi just shades it , if I had to pick one for my team I would go for Messi but I would expect it would be a 50/50 answer 

There is even a website for it 

http://messivsronaldo.net


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I expect there will be that debate until the end of time - their stats etc are so close with Messi only winning more leagues than Ronaldo but everything else is so equal it will always come down to who a person likes over the other 

For me Messi just shades it , if I had to pick one for my team I would go for Messi but I would expect it would be a 50/50 answer 

There is even a website for it 

http://messivsronaldo.net

Click to expand...

I'll say it..... Ronaldo is the GOAT.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2018)

Fantastic performance by Croatia and Argentina on the brink but what a gift for the first by the keeper. Take nothing away from Croatia and they dominated after that. I don't think this is a great Argentine side compared to some of the past and take Messi away and they'd be even more ordinary


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'll say it..... Ronaldo is the GOAT. 

Click to expand...

Ronaldo is probably the best, and it is marginal, but Messi is the one you would want in your team.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Ronaldo is probably the best, and it is marginal, but Messi is the one you would want in your team.
		
Click to expand...

Thats an arsenal fan response ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Surely if you say Ronaldo is better, youâ€™d want him?

Im if the opinion that Iâ€™d pick Ronaldo first if it was playground footy. But would rather watch Messi play.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Conflict is the word you are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

No it wasnâ€™t, 100% happy with Falkland Islands War :thup:


----------



## larmen (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			endless players diving, rolling around in fake agony, pleading with refs, all round fake histrionics.
		
Click to expand...

This is likely very subjective,but I think a lot of people have a team they think it is the worst at it. PORTUGAL is my obvious answer. Pepe and Ronaldo alone div was much as any other team, while Pepe is a scumbag on the dishing out side as well.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats an arsenal fan response ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Surely if you say Ronaldo is better, youâ€™d want him?

Im if the opinion that Iâ€™d pick Ronaldo first if it was playground footy. But would rather watch Messi play.
		
Click to expand...

No, Ronaldo is too divisive, too self centred, and not a team player.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No it wasnâ€™t, 100% happy with Falkland Islands War :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not a war. It was a conflict. It just was.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 21, 2018)

Who had Lovren's shirt on tonight?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Not a war. It was a conflict. It just was.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup: but it just wasnâ€™t.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Not a war. It was a conflict. It just was.
		
Click to expand...

Well technically it was a war both countries were at War with each even if they didnâ€™t â€œdeclare warâ€ because their actions were actions of War.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'll say it..... Ronaldo is the GOAT. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Kaz, i've just realised what GOAT means:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			No, Ronaldo is too divisive, too self centred, and not a team player.
		
Click to expand...

By all accounts Messi picks the players that Barca sign. I can see why the club play ball, but imo heâ€™s only a team player when heâ€™s happy. Heâ€™s downed tools in the past imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2018)

I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll ever have the definitive answer to the Messi v Ronaldo discussion, I just think weâ€™re lucky to have them both around during our lifetimes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks Kaz, i've just realised what GOAT means:thup:
		
Click to expand...

See also Kelly Slater, Valentino Rossi, Jack Nicklaus......


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Why Argentina? Ok, hand of god guff, but that was ages ago.
		
Click to expand...

Think it started way before that...

'66 WC quarter finals and the actions of the Argentine captain... Rattin...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2018)

larmen said:



			This is likely very subjective,but I think a lot of people have a team they think it is the worst at it. PORTUGAL is my obvious answer. Pepe and Ronaldo alone div was much as any other team, while Pepe is a scumbag on the dishing out side as well.
		
Click to expand...

No question, Portugal would be my answer as well. Nothing redeeming about that team.

Regarding the ongoing question, Messi every day of the week.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks like Southgate has been looking in on the forum as reports are saying heâ€™s dropping Sterling for Rashford


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2018)

Well last night's game was awesome. Watched in the pub with work lot and we were all loving it. Croatia's midfield is world class but to be honest the rest of their team is fairly average. Argentina on the other hand - this is the worst Argentina team in my lifetime, by far. I think they're being mis-managed as well to be fair - players like Dybala & Di Maria left on the bench while the unknown player Meza starts? Enzo Perez starting over Banega?? They're in a bit of trouble now. The first goal was hilarious, but an absolutely cracking finish all the same - respect for him for not just controlling it and scoring in a boring way.  Second goal was also a stunner of course, Spurs legend Luka! And the last goal was just taking the mick really. Proper meltdown from the Argies as well, kicking the ball and Rakitic's head while he was on the ground for example.

I'm coming round to the thinking that Ronaldo is better than Messi now. Both playing in bang average national sides, you can see Ronaldo leading by example and dragging his team through, whereas it seems that Messi isn't able to do that really.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm coming round to the thinking that Ronaldo is better than Messi now. Both playing in bang average national sides, you can see Ronaldo leading by example and dragging his team through, whereas it seems that Messi isn't able to do that really.
		
Click to expand...

Stop it, stop it now . Listening to S. American football experts pre tournament Messi dragged Argentina through qualifying. Their record when he missed games was awful. The way the team are is not particularly new, they have been poor for a while. 

He is quiet for 2 games and suddenly Ronaldo is the better player? Portugal won the Euro's but Ronnie was barely visible. They defend well and pinch goals. It works for them, they have a system, something Argentina clearly does not have. 

No knee jerk reactions please, these few games do not define either player at this stage.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2018)

A quick note on the so called leaking of the team. Southgate has bent over backwards for the press. He has invited them to their training camp. They are playing fun sports with and against them. How are they rewarded? Some toe rag takes a long lens picture of a piece of paper that is open to view for a bout 3 seconds. This is then broadcast on every news media around.

I don't care if the information is not particularly earth shattering, it is a betrayal of trust.

Cheers media. I bet Gareth is really pleased with you.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A quick note on the so called leaking of the team. Southgate has bent over backwards for the press. He has invited them to their training camp. They are playing fun sports with and against them. How are they rewarded? Some toe rag takes a long lens picture of a piece of paper that is open to view for a bout 3 seconds. This is then broadcast on every news media around.

I don't care if the information is not particularly earth shattering, it is a betrayal of trust.

Cheers media. I bet Gareth is really pleased with you.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, we know what our national media is like. I don't expect anything better from them. Every major tournament they have sought to derail and collapse the team, as if they're not even English at all and they actually want us to fail. I find the whole concept bizarre. I feel like if we won the World Cup at lot of the tabloids would be disappointed that they don't have the opportunity to throw someone under the bus.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stop it, stop it now . Listening to S. American football experts pre tournament Messi dragged Argentina through qualifying. Their record when he missed games was awful. The way the team are is not particularly new, they have been poor for a while. 

He is quiet for 2 games and suddenly Ronaldo is the better player? Portugal won the Euro's but Ronnie was barely visible. They defend well and pinch goals. It works for them, they have a system, something Argentina clearly does not have. 

No knee jerk reactions please, these few games do not define either player at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!

Argentina have a few decent players, and that's all. Portugal have more decent players and are better organised. 

The group stages are about weeding out the dross that's bulks up the finals. Lets see how it goes when its at the knockout stages when the top teams are against each other, not the pub teams. Then we'll see who the top players are.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 22, 2018)

No point gloating about Argentina, they havent been knocked out yet.
They could still make the knock-outs, and go on to win the Cup.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Well done :thup: another great post reinforcing the fact you havenâ€™t got a clue.
		
Click to expand...

?????? Well that would make two of us as I was just agreeing with the post. Do you just like causing trouble on here?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No point gloating about Argentina, they havent been knocked out yet.
They could still make the knock-outs, and go on to win the Cup.
		
Click to expand...

They can certainly take 2nd in the group but it's very, very unlikely that they win the cup. I was surprised people were tipping them before the tournament, let alone now. They don't have a top keeper, or any world class defenders - even the midfield is sorely lacking in quality. They are heavily reliant on the attack, and half of that is left sat on the bench by the manager. He'll be sacked after this tournament as well I'm sure.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stop it, stop it now . Listening to S. American football experts pre tournament Messi dragged Argentina through qualifying. Their record when he missed games was awful. The way the team are is not particularly new, they have been poor for a while. 

He is quiet for 2 games and suddenly Ronaldo is the better player? Portugal won the Euro's but Ronnie was barely visible. They defend well and pinch goals. It works for them, they have a system, something Argentina clearly does not have. 

No knee jerk reactions please, these few games do not define either player at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

I do like your posts in general, but to defend the midget V the God like Ronaldo? Maybe the heat is affecting you.....LOL


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A quick note on the so called leaking of the team. Southgate has bent over backwards for the press. He has invited them to their training camp. They are playing fun sports with and against them. How are they rewarded? Some toe rag takes a long lens picture of a piece of paper that is open to view for a bout 3 seconds. This is then broadcast on every news media around.

I don't care if the information is not particularly earth shattering, it is a betrayal of trust.

Cheers media. I bet Gareth is really pleased with you.
		
Click to expand...

See, back on form now !!! :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			?????? Well that would make two of us as I was just agreeing with the post. Do you just like causing trouble on here?
		
Click to expand...

Causing trouble? :rofl: :rofl: youâ€™ve had more reaction to your posts and questioning of your football knowledge than Iâ€™ve had in a lifetime. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I do like your posts in general, but to defend the midget V the God like Ronaldo? Maybe the heat is affecting you.....LOL
		
Click to expand...

When you look at the honours they have both won I believe Messi is just ahead of Ronaldo , when you look at the goals etc scored since Ronaldo arrived in the La Liga Messi is just ahead. 

Itâ€™s all very subjective and there is no answer - that â€œmidgetâ€ has won more trophies than any other player in the history of the game I suspect and he is just 30 with a good number of years left to keep adding the trophies and goals.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Croatia's midfield is incredible*. Modric, Rakitic, Brozovic and Perisic* is as good as any midfield in the competition. It's working so far as well, looking more dangerous than Argentina at the minute.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



*Not a bad trio *are they? Good open game at the moment. Not sure how I'd call this. A draw not a good result for Argentina so onus on them to get a result in a tight group
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No point gloating about Argentina, they havent been knocked out yet.
They could still make the knock-outs, and go on to win the Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Same as Germany could, still good to celebrate them losing any game though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Is there still a Ronaldo or Messi debate?
		
Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Feel a bit sorry for Messi that behind he has a bunch of players clearly not good enough and also a manager who has swapped and changed constantly for months - shame his talent hasnâ€™t been shown off more. *Expect he will retire now at the end*

Click to expand...


AGAIN!!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll ever have the definitive answer to the Messi v Ronaldo discussion, I just think weâ€™re lucky to have them both around during our lifetimes.
		
Click to expand...

Is the proper answer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Same as Germany could, still good to celebrate them losing any game though.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally, but still too early to be writing them off thats all


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I do like your posts in general, but to defend the midget V the God like Ronaldo? Maybe the heat is affecting you.....LOL
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. Well it is about 18-20Â°C up here today and I am not used to it.

I do accept that part of my Messi v Ronaldo view is tainted by the fact that I find Ronnie to be an appalling self centred, narcissistic, selfish individual (on the football field). I like the fact that Messi is a team player and this definitely colours my opinion of him. If I was playing in a team I would want a Messi next to me, not a Ronaldo. I have had a Ronaldo in a team (scale down the quality obviously before anyone bites) and it does nothing for team moral or the fun factor. 

As others have said, we should appreciate both of them being around in this same era.



Crazyface said:



			See, back on form now !!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup: I aim to please


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Is there still a Ronaldo or Messi debate?
		
Click to expand...

Nope !


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

I watched Portugal play Armenia in the Euro qualifiers and Portugal's only game plan was "give to Ronaldo". It took him 85 minutes (I think it was), but he won it for them at the end. They seem to have moved on a lot from then and also Ronaldo seems to trust in his team mate more, well he has to he's 33 you know. Makes them a much better team. Still tough to beat, and now you don't know who to mark. Could be their year!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I watched Portugal play Armenia in the Euro qualifiers and Portugal's only game plan was "give to Ronaldo". It took him 85 minutes (I think it was), but he won it for them at the end. They seem to have moved on a lot from then and also Ronaldo seems to trust in his team mate more, well he has to he's 33 you know. Makes them a much better team. Still tough to beat, and now you don't know who to mark. Could be their year!
		
Click to expand...

I think Portugal are a poor side to be honest. Their defence is ageing, I can't believe they're still calling up the likes of Fonte and Bruno Alves. Even Pepe must be on his last legs (hopefully anyway). If Ronaldo retires from internationals they could be in for a few barren years. Other than Bernardo Silva, I don't see too much attacking talent in the side.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think Portugal are a poor side to be honest. Their defence is ageing, I can't believe they're still calling up the likes of Fonte and Bruno Alves. Even Pepe must be on his last legs (hopefully anyway). If Ronaldo retires from internationals they could be in for a few barren years. Other than Bernardo Silva, I don't see too much attacking talent in the side.
		
Click to expand...

Thats as maybe, but currently there's not much on show from any team, well not that I've seen. Could be any countries tournament this time. Maybe the one with most desire and togetherness.????


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Thats as maybe, but currently there's not much on show from any team, well not that I've seen. Could be any countries tournament this time. Maybe the one with most desire and togetherness.????
		
Click to expand...

It's true, nobody has really fired on all cylinders yet - but some have only played one game still. It's still anyone's cup at this point. Croatia have looked good but I don't think they have the squad to go all the way. Belgium smashed a very poor Panama side so that doesn't give much indication. 

Brazil are about to kick-off, so if they go and knock 3 past Costa Rica they'll probably be everyone's knee-jerk favourites! In fairness I thought they were looking good against the Swiss, and I'm not sure how they managed to only draw the game.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2018)

VAR VAR VAR !!!!!! Anyone want to argue against it now ????????? 

Australia love it and Costa Rica are now massive fans!!!!!! Lets hope it works in Englands favour. God knows we're due some decisions in our favour !!!!


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 22, 2018)

Glad Neymar didnâ€™t win a penalty there. Hate seeing penalties being given for stuff like that. Iâ€™d rather see yellow cards being dished out for the play acting.


----------



## larmen (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Glad Neymar didnâ€™t win a penalty there. Hate seeing penalties being given for stuff like that. Iâ€™d rather see yellow cards being dished out for the play acting.
		
Click to expand...

I think that if you dive you should get the punishment the other would have had. Be it a card, a free kick or a penalty. That would stop diving very quickly.
you might do it if risking a card, but do you really want to give away a penalty latevin a game?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Glad Neymar didnâ€™t win a penalty there. Hate seeing penalties being given for stuff like that. Iâ€™d rather see yellow cards being dished out for the play acting.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why he wasn't booked for it. Having seen on VAR that he dived then booking him should be the easiest decision in the world and he hasn't done it. 

In fairness, Costa Rica were wasting a hell of a lot of time feigning injuries in the last ten minutes, so conceding twice in injury time is exactly what they deserved in the end. And I had Coutinho fantasy captain so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2018)

larmen said:



*I think that if you dive you should get the punishment the other would have had.* *Be it a card, a free kick or a penalty.* That would stop diving very quickly.
you might do it if risking a card, but do you really want to give away a penalty latevin a game?
		
Click to expand...

What a fabulous idea, I really like that :thup:.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 22, 2018)

larmen said:



			I think that if you dive you should get the punishment the other would have had. Be it a card, a free kick or a penalty. That would stop diving very quickly.
you might do it if risking a card, but do you really want to give away a penalty latevin a game?
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic idea! Iâ€™d be on board with that but it would never get brought in Iâ€™m sure. 

Another one Iâ€™ve thought of in the past that Iâ€™d like to see - awarding a â€œpenalty goalâ€ for serious cheating when a goal would otherwise definitely have been scored. For example, the incident when Suarez hand balled on the goal line to deny Ghana in 2010. He got sent off for it but Ghana missed the penalty. In such a situation Iâ€™d like to not only see the offending player sent off, but the goal awarded anyway AND a penalty on top. Could also be applied to blatant professional fouling when someone is through on goal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2018)

The Icelandic thunder clap is still a thing of wonder, I love it.

Cracking goal by Nigeria.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			VAR VAR VAR !!!!!! Anyone want to argue against it now ????????? 

Australia love it and Costa Rica are now massive fans!!!!!! Lets hope it works in Englands favour. God knows we're due some decisions in our favour !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think the Serbians might argue it isn't working properly. Mitrovic was being rugby tackled by two Swiss defenders and still didn't get the penalty.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2018)

oh great, Xhaka has used up his annual decent shot on target in an international


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			oh great, Xhaka has used up his annual decent shot on target in an international 

Click to expand...


Do you think he might be one of the five the new broom [allegedly] doesn't want to move on?


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Do you think he might be one of the five the new broom [allegedly] doesn't want to move on?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt of thought so but then Im often wrong on these sort of things. If you had to have 5 Id assume it was lacazette, aubameyang, ozil, ramsey and monreal i think (assume we cash in on Bellerin)


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			Wouldnt of thought so but then Im often wrong on these sort of things. If you had to have 5 Id assume it was lacazette, aubameyang, ozil, ramsey and monreal i think (assume we cash in on Bellerin)
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be surprised if Lacazette is on the departure list with Bellerin staying...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Good to see some of these groups going to the final games with lots to play for.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think the Serbians might argue it isn't working properly. Mitrovic was being rugby tackled by two Swiss defenders and still didn't get the penalty.
		
Click to expand...

3 officials on the pitch, a few watching the video feeds....
And none of them saw it..??
This and the Kane examples make a mockery of VAR


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			3 officials on the pitch, a few watching the video feeds....
And none of them saw it..??
This and the Kane examples make a mockery of VAR
		
Click to expand...

If the Kane one's were a penalty then the the Mitrovic one should have been two penalties. If it had been given and scored then Serbia would almost certainly have gone on to win and would have qualified for the knockouts. Now they have to beat Brazil to have a realistic chance of going through.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			3 officials on the pitch, a few watching the video feeds....
And none of them saw it..??
This and the Kane examples make a mockery of VAR
		
Click to expand...

Each team should be given 2 VAR appeals per game, that one tonight was shocking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2018)

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/raheem-sterling-england-it-was-all-a-dream

Really good read - hope Southgate sticks by him and he rewards that with a great performance. Talent like his should be nurtured and developed.


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/raheem-sterling-england-it-was-all-a-dream

Really good read - hope Southgate sticks by him and *he rewards that with a great performance.* Talent like his should be nurtured and developed.
		
Click to expand...


I doubt that, it's certainly not happened so far.
I hope he's dropped as I don't believe he's deadly/good enough for England.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			I doubt that, it's certainly not happened so far.
I hope he's dropped as I don't believe he's deadly/good enough for England.
		
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 23, 2018)

Belgium making it look easy against Tunisia,methinks they could be the team to beat in this world cup.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2018)

Boom!!!!!
Go Sweden


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Belgium making it look easy against Tunisia,methinks they could be the team to beat in this world cup.
		
Click to expand...

Well itâ€™s not Germany


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

The Germans look out of sorts. Certainly toothless up front. Low is going to have to do a heck of a team talk.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Boom!!!!!
Go Sweden
		
Click to expand...

Cracking finish too


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Belgium making it look easy against Tunisia,methinks they could be the team to beat in this world cup.
		
Click to expand...




srixon 1 said:



			Well itâ€™s not Germany

Click to expand...

It seems as though Mexico and Sweden (so far) are finding that Germany are the team to beat at this World Cup. :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2018)

W



Norrin Radd said:



			Belgium making it look easy against Tunisia,methinks they could be the team to beat in this world cup.
		
Click to expand...

Just a flat track bully ......


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Boom!!!!!
*Go Sweden*

Click to expand...

Well, this is going better than I thought it would!
Go Sweden, indeed. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2018)

Do you think BBC and ITV did rock paper scissors on which Neville they get and BBC lost


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2018)

Boo
Hiss


----------



## IainP (Jun 23, 2018)

The ITV commentator has been appalling IMO


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2018)

I thought Germany might go back to back champions. Shows what I know.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I thought Germany might go back to back champions. Shows what I know.
		
Click to expand...

You're maybe not so daft! Well deserved winner for them!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2018)

Indeed. Booom.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 23, 2018)

Stupid boy giving away a free kick there!


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2018)

draw backers in the sweden v mexico game taken a bit of a bath on betfair there, they backed it in to odds on just before zee germans nicked it


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Stupid boy giving away a free kick there!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely stupid tackle from that beardy boy ........................ why, just why?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			Absolutely stupid tackle from that beardy boy ........................ why, just why?
		
Click to expand...

Because sometimes some players are stupid!


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think BBC and ITV did rock paper scissors on which Neville they get and BBC lost 

Click to expand...

I doubt it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

IainP said:



			The ITV commentator has been appalling IMO
		
Click to expand...

Brought in from Talksport. Too many cliches, trying to get in 'great', quotable comments all the time. Needs to listen to past examples of commentary from Brian Moore and Barry Davies.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2018)

IainP said:



			The ITV commentator has been appalling IMO
		
Click to expand...

Yip, men shouldn't be allowed to commentate on football.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yip, men shouldn't be allowed to commentate on football. 

Click to expand...

Now now. Don't be sexist.

If the gloves are off can I comment on the Swedes having the most attractive female supporters at the tournament so far? &#128513; They may have the best looking male supporters as well but I can't rate them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Damn imagine that 


Anyway I wonder if Evra is incapable of sitting up properly - he lounges there just oozing that French awful arrogance. Odious man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Brought in from Talksport. Too many cliches, trying to get in 'great', quotable comments all the time. Needs to listen to past examples of commentary from Brian Moore and Barry Davies.
		
Click to expand...

All the best commentators in all sports let the pictures tell the story and just fill the blanks in. Too many now are obsessed with showing off the wealth of stats they have and make inane comments that do nothing to enhance


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2018)

I've never enjoyed watching Henrik as much as right now! :whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 23, 2018)

A I correct in thinking itâ€™s goal difference and the the match between two teams used to decide qualification?

itv contantly saying Sweden need a heavy win, but from my POV they only have to win by one as thatâ€™ll tie up their gd with Mexico and theyâ€™ll top em, irrespective of what Germany do.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			A I correct in thinking* itâ€™s goal difference *and the the match between two teams *used to decide qualification?*

itv contantly saying Sweden need a heavy win, but from my POV they only have to win by one as thatâ€™ll tie up their gd with Mexico and theyâ€™ll top em, irrespective of what Germany do.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly sure that GD is the first decider. After that I'm not sure on the order of things - goals scored, result between the teams etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2018)

Don't care how it's decided as long as Germany don't go through. Will Low still be in charge once this all done. They look a shadow of a normal German side


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't care how it's decided as long as Germany don't go through. Will Low still be in charge once this all done.* They look a shadow of a normal German side*

Click to expand...

Right then chaps (and chapesses, I'm not sexist), Homer has done his thing. Everyone lump on Germany to win the World Cup. :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't care how it's decided as long as Germany don't go through. Will Low still be in charge once this all done. They look a shadow of a normal German side
		
Click to expand...

Think he signed a new contract before the WC, so pretty sure he will still be there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Think he signed a new contract before the WC, so pretty sure he will still be there.
		
Click to expand...

Even so, managers can still be sacked. If they fail to qualify (hope they do, but think they'll find a way as they usually do) then there will be a huge outcry back home. I wonder if the German FA and press will make his position untenable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2018)

Well Iâ€™m one of those people that prefers to see the best players playing and would like to see Germany carry on because I want to see some juicy ties in the knockouts. Need to sort out their CBâ€™s but thought they squandered so many chances they will improve and Iâ€™m still in the work sweepstake


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm going to be in Stockholm Tuesday and Wednesday this week visiting a customer. I'll be in the airport during the Sweden v Mexico match so should get to see it over there. The ice breaker of chatting about the World Cup has just gone out of the window though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Stupid boy giving away a free kick there!
		
Click to expand...

Poor wall too you could see a mile off what was going too happen.


----------



## larmen (Jun 23, 2018)

Brandt, the guy who is in the squad instead of Sane, created a lot on the left side when he came in. Obviously a fresh man versus tired Swedish defenders, but so far he was very active in both games when he came in.

Low bringing on Gundogan for Rudy says a lot about Khedira's standing after the 1st game. From 1st choice to 3rd. Boateng is also not having a good cup. These two where the best 4 years ago.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Damn imagine that 


Anyway I wonder if Evra is incapable of sitting up properly - he lounges there just oozing that French awful arrogance. *Odious man*

Click to expand...



Is that because He had the temerity to be abused.......


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			A I correct in thinking itâ€™s goal difference and the the match between two teams used to decide qualification?

itv contantly saying Sweden need a heavy win, but from my POV they only have to win by one as thatâ€™ll tie up their gd with Mexico and theyâ€™ll top em, irrespective of what Germany do.
		
Click to expand...

They constantly change rules, not sure the latest version but at one stage it would of been a mini group without S.Korea results.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Is that because He had the temerity to be abused.......
		
Click to expand...

Nope itâ€™s because he is a bellend of the highest order.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Blah blah blah  and make inane comments that do nothing to enhance
		
Click to expand...

If only you would heed your own words on the forum.


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well *Iâ€™m one of those people that prefers to see the best players playing* and would like to see Germany carry on because I want to see some juicy ties in the knockouts. Need to sort out their CBâ€™s but thought they squandered so many chances they will improve and Iâ€™m still in the work sweepstake 

Click to expand...

So you want Sterling to be dropped now ...................... make your mind up, Phil.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Iâ€™m one of those people that prefers to see the best players playing and would like to see Germany carry on because I want to see some juicy ties in the knockouts. Need to sort out their CBâ€™s but thought they squandered so many chances they will improve and Iâ€™m still in the work sweepstake 

Click to expand...

If they get refs like this one think they will have no problems.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2018)

Germany may have been under par but they got the job done. Showed real fight to then end and were rewarded. I am glad to see that they are still in with a chance of qualifying for the knock out rounds.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Poor wall too you could see a mile off what was going too happen.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,if they had a proper wall it would have forced then to cross it.
Stupid free kick to give away he will be gutted for a long time about that.
Germany were pants and I would have loved them to be out.
I think they are not a force for winning the WC this time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

Pickford, Walker, Stones, Maguire, Trippier, Henderson, Young, Loftus-Cheek, Lingard, Sterling, Kane.

Just the one change then


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Great to see Gareth providing continuity. :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pickford, Walker, Stones, Maguire, Trippier, Henderson, Young, Loftus-Cheek, Lingard, Sterling, Kane.

Just the one change then
		
Click to expand...

Good looking team.
Nice to see an attacking formation again.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2018)

I see that the Serbian FA area spitting their dummies out over the handling of their match against Switzerland. Also allegations against the goalscorers for insulting gestures when they scored. Apparently the â€œdouble eagleâ€ hand gesture is a sign in favour of ethnic Albanians who are marginalised in Serbia. 

Not sure what the repurcussions will be for them but it could result in a short ban?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I see that the Serbian FA area spitting their dummies out over the handling of their match against Switzerland. Also allegations against the goalscorers for insulting gestures when they scored. Apparently the â€œdouble eagleâ€ hand gesture is a sign in favour of ethnic Albanians who are marginalised in Serbia. 

Not sure what the repurcussions will be for them but it could result in a short ban?
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t realise that both Xhaka and Shaqiri were both descended from Kosovo and itâ€™s appears the gesture is supposedly a defiance against Serbia. Can see a match ban for both 

In other news this is brilliant from Senegal 

https://mobile.twitter.com/futbolsacountry/status/1010635013463904257


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2018)

Hope Panama play as well as they sang their National anthem &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

Itâ€™s always going to be amusing seeing the VAR refs wearing full kits ðŸ˜‚ - wonder if they have boots on as well


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s always going to be amusing seeing the VAR refs wearing full kits ï˜‚ - wonder if they have boots on as well
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t beat a full kit w@nker


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2018)

Come on England - shows yer stuff...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2018)

Nervy first few minutes but that'll do it. Good to see the ref as firm on holding as the ref in the Tunisia game. Shocking but a great header


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2018)

Good man Stones - Panama too intent on manhandling the England players to bother defending.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lovely goal by Stones.

Henderson needs to calm down a little, manage his emotions/energy in the heat.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2018)

Good job Stones put that in coz we wouldn't have got the penalty for the rugby tackle


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I see that the Serbian FA area spitting their dummies out over the handling of their match against Switzerland. Also allegations against the goalscorers for insulting gestures when they scored. Apparently the â€œdouble eagleâ€ hand gesture is a sign in favour of ethnic Albanians who are marginalised in Serbia. 

Not sure what the repurcussions will be for them but it could result in a short ban?
		
Click to expand...

When you remember the British teams were fined for wearing the Poppy as it was deemed to be political, I donâ€™t believe FIFA have got any choice but to take action.
Shaqiri also had the Kosovo flag on his boots and thereâ€™s a total of 6 players with Kosovan/Albanian roots, after his goal Shaqiri was making the double eagle sign at the Serbian fans.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Great start from England. :whoo:
What a penalty.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2018)

These Panama players are an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hopefully weâ€™ll drop Sterling and Lingard for the next game. :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2018)

Well that was neat


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Itâ€™s coming back to haunt them now.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 24, 2018)

Stones for golden boot (via headers)?

Too easy, not sure how good England are or how poor Panama are. Hard to say.

Give the pen chance to Stones for hat trick?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2018)

Great set up by Sterling for Stones; obviously a free header for a forward from inside the 6 yard box is far too difficult, leave it for the centre half. :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2018)

So England are gonna win the cricket 5-0 and the footie guys are probably gonna win by more. the rugby team beat the Saffers yesterday (I know it was a dead rubber in english conditions Ron  )

Good weekend for English sport


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Hopefully weâ€™ll drop Sterling and Lingard for the next game. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Finally a ref with balls.
Great first half performance.
Should we have saved that free kick routine for later in the tournament?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

What a brilliant and enjoyable firsf half from England - full of energy , creativity, skill and also patience - every player been excellent. Ref has also been superb and can see a few red cards. Best half of the World Cup so far - very refreshing from England


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2018)

What an absolute farce of a team. Not satisfied with constantly holding Kane, he then hits him in the back of the neck. Disgusting. 

Maguire took a blatant forearm to the face there, too. Ugh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2018)

Top stuff - pleasing


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			What an absolute farce of a team. Not satisfied with constantly holding Kane, he then hits him in the back of the neck. Disgusting. 

Maguire took a blatant forearm to the face there, too. Ugh.
		
Click to expand...

Yes shocking, letting their nation down badly.
Best first half performance seen so far despite the oppo.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Great set up by Sterling for Stones; obviously a free header for a forward from inside the 6 yard box is far too difficult, leave it for the centre half. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Stop it


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2018)

pretty decent case for Kane being wrapped in cotton wool the way Panama approached the first half, let Vardy get some mins and a goal under his belt ideally too


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2018)

Refreshing to see an England football team let there football do the talking instead of hype talking. An excellent comp up to yet. Mr Southgate is having an excellent time in Russia as a manager.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2018)

Phew just got in so I can relax with a beer and the 2nd half.
By the sounds of the radio coverage we are doing very well to say weâ€™ve only got 9 men on the pitch ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2018)

Good football team......dreadful commentary team.
I think they made up three new words that half.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

After 60 minutes Iâ€™d put Vardy and Rashford on for Sterling and L-Cheek and let them drag the Panama defence around.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2018)

When they gave the rule book to Panama it seems there were a couple of pages stuck together - the ones that mention that you can't rugby tackle opponents...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			After 60 minutes Iâ€™d put Vardy and Rashford on for Sterling and L-Cheek and let them drag the Panama defence around.
		
Click to expand...

100% waddle was saying Sterling and LC have been anonymous in the first half.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			100% waddle was saying Sterling and LC have been anonymous in the first half.
		
Click to expand...

In all fairness all 11 have played their part, Iâ€™m looking at fresh legs up front.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2018)

Alli injured and Loftus-Cheek on a booking. Get him off just in case....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			In all fairness all 11 have played their part, Iâ€™m looking at fresh legs up front.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, Sterling could score a hat trick and I still wouldnâ€™t rate him ðŸ˜‰ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2018)

looks like England batters dont want to miss much of the football the way theyre playing


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Mate, Sterling could score a hat trick and I still wouldnâ€™t rate him ðŸ˜‰ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d never of guessed :rofl:


----------



## IainP (Jun 24, 2018)

If it finishes 6-1 how does that leave the table?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2018)

England look properly average now that they are sitting back trying to see out the clock. Play positive football you wallies even if you are 5 ahead!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Danny Rose not exactly filling me with confidence. Maybe he should of given Trent A-A a run out.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2018)

England would need to win if it stays 6-1. 

I assume weâ€™ll see Rashford start in the next game - Sterling has been poor again with another sitter missed and no influence in the game. Loftus-Cheek hasnâ€™t really looked the part either. Defence still has shaky moments - Walker simply isnâ€™t comfortable there and Maguire still seems better going forward. No one in the back three is actually an outstanding defender, theyâ€™re all better on the ball. 

Overall though itâ€™s been a thoroughly professional performance.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2018)

I have no problem with this 2nd half.
The game is won, the job now is to get to the end of the game without injuries or cards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

Well just saw the game out efficiently with only a small worry about the back three and mainly Walker back there but thatâ€™s a game full of positives for all the players - all the players must have had a hand in at least one of the goals - some great movement up front from Kane and Sterling that created a lot of space for players , some really clever moves from the set piece - Stones second was just superb and the passing up to Lingards was first class. 

Donâ€™t see the need for England to change much against Belguim


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

There hasnâ€™t been a bad player on the pitch today, a lot of these players are doing a lot of work off the ball which we donâ€™t see on the telly, unfair, imo, to highlight 1 or 2 individual errors weâ€™re exactly were weâ€™d want to be at this stage.
Depending on Alliâ€™s injury Iâ€™d change nothing from either first 11 he started both games with.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2018)

Though it was an excellent game with a defensive mix up for there's. Al take that, But Stirling. He is not an out and out centre forward. The way the team is set up with three at the back and Trippier out wide right does not play to Stirlings strengths, ie pace. Yup he was involved in a couple of goals but if you are playing with two up front he has to play Vardy or Rashford alongside Kane.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Though it was an excellent game with a defensive mix up for there's. Al take that, But Stirling. He is not an out and out centre forward. The way the team is set up with three at the back and Trippier out wide right does not play to Stirlings strengths, ie pace. Yup he was involved in a couple of goals but if you are playing with two up front he has to play Vardy or Rashford alongside Kane.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s playing to what he believes is the best way with the players at his disposal, heâ€™s not trying to play the â€œCityâ€ way or to the strengths of one player, maybe he sees Sterling fulfilling a number of jobs in that team rather than just one or two.
2 wins in 2 games and maybe we wonâ€™t go further than the last 16, but right now Southgate hasnâ€™t got much wrong.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2018)

Just thought I'd pop in. Bloody AWESOME !!!! Crackin' afternoons telly!!!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2018)

We can only beat whatâ€™s in front of us and the lads did it well.

am sure we will be tested in future but we have shown them we can score goals ( except Sterling ) piss poor miss.

Havent seen anyone better yet so if we defend well you never know.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2018)

How can Kane claim that 3rd goal? He knew zip all about it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			How can Kane claim that 3rd goal? He knew zip all about it.
		
Click to expand...

After last season Iâ€™m not sure how you ask that question lol

but it hit him, so his has a claim.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s playing to what he believes is the best way with the players at his disposal, heâ€™s not trying to play the â€œCityâ€ way or to the strengths of one player, maybe he sees Sterling fulfilling a number of jobs in that team rather than just one or two.
2 wins in 2 games and maybe we wonâ€™t go further than the last 16, but right now Southgate hasnâ€™t got much wrong.
		
Click to expand...

This I agree with, Stirling was involved in two of the goals, but if it is an out and out forward he wants, I would go with rashford or Vardy. The balance of the team looks excellent so i would not change it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			After last season Iâ€™m not sure how you ask that question lol

but it hit him, so his has a claim.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. He is shameless.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This I agree with, *Stirling was involved in two of the goals*, but if it is an out and out forward he wants, I would go with rashford or Vardy. The balance of the team looks excellent so i would not change it.
		
Click to expand...

What, involved as in he missed a sitter but the keeper teed it up for Stones?    Any decent forward would have buried that.

And before we start the "he plays for the champions" defence, City won it last year despite Sterling, not because of him.  The guy is stealing a living.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This I agree with, Stirling was involved in two of the goals, but if it is an out and out forward he wants, I would go with rashford or Vardy. The balance of the team looks excellent so i would not change it.
		
Click to expand...

He was involved in 3 goals Tash he gave away the free kick where they scored.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2018)

Only In England.

Team wins 6-1 at the world Cup and the fans start arguing amongst themselves.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This I agree with, Stirling was involved in two of the goals, but if it is an out and out forward he wants, I would go with rashford or Vardy. The balance of the team looks excellent so i would not change it.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling had a good game , he was busy and involved all the way through the game , some of his link up player with players around him was very good and his movement was excellent. The little ball to Lingard was superb , even during that freekick his movement was excellent and his header was a good header that forced a superb save from the keeper but he will continue to draw the critics , but it seems both his club and national manager rate him higher than the fans


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sterling had a good game , he was busy and involved all the way through the game , some of his link up player with players around him was very good and his movement was excellent. The little ball to Lingard was superb , even during that freekick his movement was excellent and his header was a good header that forced a superb save from the keeper but he will continue to draw the critics , but it seems both his club and national manager rate him higher than the fans
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not a great save itâ€™s a very poor finish!
Any striker knows head it back the way it came to the near post he scores, head it far post he scores, but head it straight at the keeper and he dosnt .

Some of his link up play was good today but itâ€™s been said lots of times his finishing isnâ€™t good.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 24, 2018)

Not very convinced by our defensive 3, would like to see Cahill in vs Belgium.  Lukaku is just going bully Walker, Stones and Maguire.  Would quite like to see Walker do a man marking job on Hazard.

Also prefer Rose to Young if fully fit.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sterling had a good game , he was busy and involved all the way through the game , some of his link up player with players around him was very good and his movement was excellent. The little ball to Lingard was superb , even during that freekick his movement was excellent and his header was a good header that forced a superb save from the keeper but he will continue to draw the critics , but it seems both his club and national manager rate him higher than the fans
		
Click to expand...

I think he had a pretty decent game,*BUT *as he is in the team as an attacking player. How long do you persevere with him if he continues to not score? It's all well and good praising his all round game but 2 goals in 40 games (not just under Hodgson) is imo a reason for him to be looking over his shoulder.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2018)

Phil, you need to give it up. Sterling had a poor game. Against awful opposition he was the only attacking player to fail.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he had a pretty decent game,*BUT *as he is in the team as an attacking player. How long do you persevere with him if he continues to not score? It's all well and good praising his all round game but 2 goals in 40 games (not just under Hodgson) is imo a reason for him to be looking over his shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the same finger that can be pointed at a few - take away Kane and none of them are scoring at any rate , Alli for example hasnâ€™t scored for over two years. If the team is winning and playing well and the player contributes then he keeps his place , the same with others and his rival for his place hadnt lit up the scoring charts himself. No doubt when the team starts to struggle and the goals dry up from Kane and others need to chip in and a player doesnâ€™t then he will no doubt be replaced 

RIght now England are playing well , in fact better than any England team for a while - yet there always seems to be this English trait to look for someone to slate in the media and on social media etc which is a shame because right now Southgate has created a team that people actually like and want to support , and a team that doesnâ€™t appear to have any club split loyalties and have a togetherness about them - would be a shame to see it ruined by a young talented player being hounded even when he plays well


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s the same finger that can be pointed at a few - take away Kane and none of them are scoring at any rate , Alli for example hasnâ€™t scored for over two years. If the team is winning and playing well and the player contributes then he keeps his place , the same with others and his rival for his place hadnt lit up the scoring charts himself. No doubt when the team starts to struggle and the goals dry up from Kane and others need to chip in and a player doesnâ€™t then he will no doubt be replaced 

RIght now England are playing well , in fact better than any England team for a while - yet there always seems to be this English trait to look for someone to slate in the media and on social media etc which is a shame because right now Southgate has created a team that people actually like and want to support , and a team that doesnâ€™t appear to have any club split loyalties and have a togetherness about them - would be a shame to see it ruined by a young talented player being hounded even when he plays well
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure many managers have said it. But i recall if first from Fergie when he said that the most important time to change things is when your're winning. I'm not saying Sterling is playing poorly, but just because we as a team are playing well it doesn't mean everyone should be immune from criticism. For what its worth, i'd have dropped Delle from the starting line up of the Ox had been for for the world cup as i think he had a stronger season finish. 

We have imo 5 players who can play the role of support for Kane. Lingaard, Vardy, Rashford, Sterling and Welbeck. 4 of them have scored this year for england, so i don't think its a stretch or hounding a talented young player by having the conversation as to whether he should start.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm hoping Colombia go home. The fake dramatics are irritating me. Great fans and I like the kit but that's it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 24, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Only In England.

Team wins 6-1 at the world Cup and the fans start arguing amongst themselves. 

Click to expand...

If a team gets to the finals, some discussion of team composition or tactics is usual...... you might not remember


----------



## User62651 (Jun 24, 2018)

Really need to see the last 16 games for a benchmark as last group game sounds like neither Hazard or Lukaku will start, not a pressure game as all group H potential opponents for last 16 game are equally mediocre so little onus for Belguim or England to win. They'll go through the motions for a draw I think, avoid injuries and cards. Be silly to go at it flat out for no gain.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, involved as in he missed a sitter but the keeper teed it up for Stones?    Any decent forward would have buried that.

And before we start the "he plays for the champions" defence, City won it last year despite Sterling, not because of him.  The guy is stealing a living.
		
Click to expand...

N
BIM, you need to go back to Skool and learn a few more words for when you are reading, am sure you will find a sentance where I have said " I would drop Sterling for Rashford or Vardy". Not much of a defence is it. 
Anyway carry on coz obviously six goals ain't enough for you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Only In England.

Team wins 6-1 at the world Cup and the fans start arguing amongst themselves. 

Click to expand...

Amen to that DFT.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2018)

IanM said:



			If a team gets to the finals, some discussion of team composition or tactics is usual...... you might not remember 

Click to expand...

I suppose insulting England players who have just won 6-1 at the highest level of football is regarded as 'some discussion' to 'some English supporters'.
I would like to think that the vast majority would be immensely proud of that team.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s the same finger that can be pointed at a few - take away Kane and none of them are scoring at any rate , Alli for example hasnâ€™t scored for over two years. If the team is winning and playing well and the player contributes then he keeps his place , the same with others and his rival for his place hadnt lit up the scoring charts himself. No doubt when the team starts to struggle and the goals dry up from Kane and others need to chip in and a player doesnâ€™t then he will no doubt be replaced 

RIght now England are playing well , in fact better than any England team for a while - yet there always seems to be this English trait to look for someone to slate in the media and on social media etc which is a shame because right now Southgate has created a team that people actually like and want to support , and a team that doesnâ€™t appear to have any club split loyalties and have a togetherness about them - would be a shame to see it ruined by a young talented player being hounded even when he plays well
		
Click to expand...

But its OK for you to have club split loyalties.
And as for social media slating,you were calling Ashley Young names before a ball was kicked.
Get a grip your end before slating others.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2018)

The commentator has just mentioned that Poland are currently 8th in the FIFA world rankings. I've just checked, it's correct by the way, but also: Switzerland are 6th, Peru are 11th.

Methinks those rankings are not up to much.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 24, 2018)

The quality of the officiating is appalling...

Making the fools, on the whistle, [in the prem] looking half decent...
Can't believe I am saying that...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			How can Kane claim that 3rd goal? He knew zip all about it.
		
Click to expand...

Least he touched this one..........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



*England would need to win if it stays 6-1. 
*
I assume weâ€™ll see Rashford start in the next game - Sterling has been poor again with another sitter missed and no influence in the game. Loftus-Cheek hasnâ€™t really looked the part either. Defence still has shaky moments - Walker simply isnâ€™t comfortable there and Maguire still seems better going forward. No one in the back three is actually an outstanding defender, theyâ€™re all better on the ball. 

Overall though itâ€™s been a thoroughly professional performance.
		
Click to expand...

Why a win To win group? All equal on goal difference, and goals scored England would top group after a draw on fair play yellow cards at present?


----------



## IainP (Jun 24, 2018)

I can see Columbia making it out if the group and giving England or Belgium a few problems


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2018)

IainP said:



			I can see Columbia making it out if the group and giving England or Belgium a few problems
		
Click to expand...

Look better in this game for sure. Poland are woeful. However if the Columbia that played in the first game turns up against England or Belgium they'd get beaten. I hope we can top the group and send a real message to everybody else. Will be interesting to see if both sides play the strongest side or rest a few


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Look better in this game for sure. Poland are woeful. However if the Columbia that played in the first game turns up against England or Belgium they'd get beaten. I hope we can top the group and send a real message to everybody else. Will be interesting to see if both sides play the strongest side or rest a few
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure too much can be read into their first match. They were down to 10 men for pretty much the entire match. They still only just lost and created a few opportunities.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he had a pretty decent game,*BUT *as he is in the team as an attacking player. How long do you persevere with him if he continues to not score? It's all well and good praising his all round game but 2 goals in 40 games (not just under Hodgson) is imo a reason for him to be looking over his shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, there weren't too many clear cut chances for him today. Whether that was the opposition marking him out of the game, poor service or an inability to find space and create an opportunity. Either way I still think 2 goals in 40 games (and Hodgson cannot shoulder all the blame as he's now played more matches under Southgate) is a poor return for an international striker. I simply don't think he gives England a cutting edge and in my opinion there are better options than Sterling in the squad


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 24, 2018)

Wednesday is going to be a very interesting day with the last round of games to decide Groups E and F.

If one wins their group and the other is runner-up (either way...it doesn't matter as its E1 v F2 and F1 v E2) then we may well see a last 16 match between Germany and Brazil. The winners of that particular match will potentially be England's opponents in the quarter finals...if it stays as it is and Brazil win and Germany are runners-up, then the match will be in the same half of the draw as the winners of England's group....so perhaps a defeat against Belgium might not be the end of the world in terms of long term progression in the tournament.

Its going to be interesting to see the last sixteen take shape...


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2018)

Please, please, please can we have Vardy instead of Sterling! If he canâ€™t score against Panama he canâ€™t score in a brothel. Two years ago I would have had him as one of the first on the team sheet. What on earth has happened? 

Maybe its the formation, or the delivery he receives but whatever it is, bench him.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Please, please, please can we have Vardy instead of Sterling! If he canâ€™t score against Panama he canâ€™t score in a brothel.
		
Click to expand...

Bring back Rooney. He's (allegedly???? or was it confirmed?) got form for scoring in a brothel.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Wednesday is going to be a very interesting day with the last round of games to decide Groups E and F.

If one wins their group and the other is runner-up (either way...it doesn't matter as its E1 v F2 and F1 v E2) then we may well see a last 16 match between Germany and Brazil. The winners of that particular match will potentially be England's opponents in the quarter finals...if it stays as it is and Brazil win and Germany are runners-up, then the match will be in the same half of the draw as the winners of England's group....*so perhaps a defeat against Belgium might not be the end of the world in terms of long term progression in the tournament.*

Its going to be interesting to see the last sixteen take shape...
		
Click to expand...

Or alternatively, we're drawing with Belgium with 5 minutes to go and we bring on a couple of squad players to get themselves booked or sent off so that we finish 2nd based on the fair play rating. By the time we kick off we'll know who we could face in the quarter finals, assuming that we manage to get past Japan/Senegal/Colombia in the last 32.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Please, please, please can we have Vardy instead of Sterling! If he canâ€™t score against Panama he canâ€™t score in a brothel. Two years ago I would have had him as one of the first on the team sheet. What on earth has happened? 

Maybe its the formation, or the delivery he receives but whatever it is, bench him.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Sterling had a good game. Made some good runs, got a nice assist for JLingz, I thought he looked a lot better than the first game, and we can't change the team after winning 6-1 - unless Dele is fit, but then he'd come back in for Loftus-Cheek for me. He should have scored the header that Stones eventually put in but I thought he had a good game. Was watching him closely and he did some very good stuff that went a little un-noticed.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I thought Sterling had a good game. Made some good runs, got a nice assist for JLingz, I thought he looked a lot better than the first game, and we can't change the team after winning 6-1 - unless Dele is fit, but then he'd come back in for Loftus-Cheek for me. He should have scored the header that Stones eventually put in but I thought he had a good game. Was watching him closely and he did some very good stuff that went a little un-noticed.
		
Click to expand...

According to BBCâ€™s stats, which included the assists, runs etc he was rated the lowest of all 14 England players who featured in the game. A half decent game against minnows isnâ€™t a great recommendation. 

Heâ€™s featured in enough games now, under different managers and formations for everyone to get a decent picture of how he performs in what set up. Heâ€™s just not good enough at present.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			According to BBCâ€™s stats, which included the assists, runs etc he was rated the lowest of all 14 England players who featured in the game. A half decent game against minnows isnâ€™t a great recommendation. 

Heâ€™s featured in enough games now, under different managers and formations for everyone to get a decent picture of how he performs in what set up. Heâ€™s just not good enough at present.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody deserves to be dropped after that performance, what did Vardy do in 30 minutes on the pitch? Nothing, as discussed the other day on here you have to play to his strengths or play him along side Kane, theyâ€™re not like for like.
Sterling is being unfairly singled out imo.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2018)

Enjoyed the game, but it seems to me Sterling is a shoe in with Southgate when he should be dropped. There is no way he should have missed that sitter.
Also thought Rose and Delph were poor when they came on, regardless of how many we had already scored.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody deserves to be dropped after that performance, what did Vardy do in 30 minutes on the pitch? Nothing, as discussed the other day on here you have to play to his strengths or play him along side Kane, theyâ€™re not like for like.
Sterling is being unfairly singled out imo.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling on his game is a shoe in. If it was one or two people saying he was poor but it isnâ€™t. Vardy has played out wide before, with Kane in the middle, and itâ€™s worked well. 

And how how often do you see a team playing with intensity in the last 3rd of a match when theyâ€™re 5-0 and itâ€™s 35* down on the pitch? Very rarely if ever.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2018)

Maybe it was just the host broadcaster I have but it cut to another programme before the trophy presentation so I didn't see any of it, hope it wasn't the same for you guys!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Sterling on his game is a shoe in. If it was one or two people saying he was poor but it isnâ€™t. Vardy has played out wide before, with Kane in the middle, and itâ€™s worked well. 

And how how often do you see a team playing with intensity in the last 3rd of a match when theyâ€™re 5-0 and itâ€™s 35* down on the pitch? Very rarely if ever.
		
Click to expand...

So for the period we went 6 goals clear Stirling was on the pitch and contributed to that result.
People also highlighting the header from which the keeper made a decent save.
Please list the forward that takes every chance they get?
What exactly did Kane do in that team yesterday? Oh yes took the pens and got hit on the heels, Iâ€™d expect anyone of the 11 to score from the spot.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2018)

I think I'll just bask in the happiness of a brilliant win.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I think I'll just bask in the happiness of a brilliant win.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re not allowed to Chris, you have to find fault somewhere on the pitch and then produce discussion points.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 25, 2018)

I am not the biggest Sterling fan.

However those coaches, managers etc etc at club and international level keep picking him, so there must be something in their expertise that they see that the Football manager / FIFA console players donâ€™t. 

Great win, bit of optimism for a change at a World Cup enjoy it and support whoever pulls on that shirt.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So for the period we went 6 goals clear Stirling was on the pitch and contributed to that result.
People also highlighting the header from which the keeper made a decent save.
Please list the forward that takes every chance they get?
What exactly did Kane do in that team yesterday? Oh yes took the pens and got hit on the heels, Iâ€™d expect anyone of the 11 to score from the spot.
		
Click to expand...

Point taken, but by the same token Kane took his chances(and Iâ€™m no fan of Kane) and you feel he probably will whereas Stirling misses too many to his score ration and you never feel heâ€™s going to net. 
Stirlingâ€™s end product isnâ€™t good enough for the international level, whereas Kaneâ€™s is.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

IanM said:



			If a team gets to the finals, some discussion of team composition or tactics is usual...... you might not remember 

Click to expand...

LOL. My dad still says Jack Charlton shouldn't have played or Ray Wilson.


----------



## Ross61 (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So for the period we went 6 goals clear Stirling was on the pitch and contributed to that result.
People also highlighting the header from which the keeper made a decent save.
Please list the forward that takes every chance they get?
What exactly did Kane do in that team yesterday? Oh yes took the pens and got hit on the heels, *Iâ€™d expect anyone of the 11 to score from the spot.*

Click to expand...

I think you are over confident with that statement, you only have to look at the managerâ€™s record on that one!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 25, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I thought Sterling had a good game. Made some good runs, got a nice assist for JLingz, I thought he looked a lot better than the first game, and we can't change the team after winning 6-1 - unless Dele is fit, but then he'd come back in for Loftus-Cheek for me. He should have scored the header that Stones eventually put in but I thought he had a good game. Was watching him closely and he did some very good stuff that went a little un-noticed.
		
Click to expand...

Good write up, but the formation does not suit his game to get the best out of him. I would not change the balance of the game for him. If you swopped him for Vardy, I am not sure that Vardy would link up as good as Sterling but he is an out and out goal scorer. So what do you go for, link up or goals. If you swop Sterling for Rashford, I think he would link up better than Vardy and get goals. I would put on Rashford ahead of sterling for the last game.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody deserves to be dropped after that performance, what did Vardy do in 30 minutes on the pitch? Nothing, as discussed the other day on here you have to play to his strengths or play him along side Kane, theyâ€™re not like for like.
Sterling is being unfairly singled out imo.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to agree with you. :thup: There are things that maybe could be better but I thought we looked compact with that line up and would run with it v Belgium for the first half. Second half I'd remove Linguard, Kane and another.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So for the period we went 6 goals clear Stirling was on the pitch and contributed to that result.
People also highlighting the header from which the keeper made a decent save.
Please list the forward that takes every chance they get?
What exactly did Kane do in that team yesterday? Oh yes took the pens and got hit on the heels, Iâ€™d expect anyone of the 11 to score from the spot.
		
Click to expand...

Funny when my lad came in from the pub bladdered, he said exactly the same about Kane. Said it was the worst World Cup hat trick he had seen:rofl:


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Enjoyed the game, but it seems to me Sterling is a shoe in with Southgate when he should be dropped. There is no way he should have missed that sitter.
Also thought Rose and Delph were poor when they came on, regardless of how many we had already scored.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh. I thought they were sent on to do a job and did it well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ross61 said:



			I think you are over confident with that statement, you only have to look at the managerâ€™s record on that one!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not allowed to take one, I believe if itâ€™s level after all players take one, you go round again, managers donâ€™t get called on  :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2018)

You can't really determine anything from the second half yesterday.
Saying Vardy did nothing for the 30 minutes he was on - England did nothing in that time. They were on autopilot.
Game was won, it was a case of get through without injuries..
Judge the team on the first half and how they do against Belgium.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You can't really determine anything from the second half yesterday.
Saying Vardy did nothing for the 30 minutes he was on - England did nothing in that time. They were on autopilot.
Game was won, it was a case of get through without injuries..
Judge the team on the first half and how they do against Belgium.
		
Click to expand...

Surely he can only pick his first 11 on previous performances and training for the next game.
The common theme on here seems to be â€œdrop Sterlingâ€ regardless of who we play next or what the score was after 60 minutes yesterday.


----------



## Ross61 (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s not allowed to take one, I believe if itâ€™s level after all players take one, you go round again, managers donâ€™t get called on  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Just saying that not all international players can score penalties, Southgate thought he could and failed.  I believe less tha 50% of that team would have scored a penalty under that pressure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ross61 said:



			Just saying that not all international players can score penalties, Southgate thought he could and failed.  I believe less tha 50% of that team would have scored a penalty under that pressure.
		
Click to expand...

Just banter mate, hence the emojiâ€™s.
We have no idea until those players face the pressure like you say, it might be 50% or 10 or 100, itâ€™s guesswork until it happens.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'm going to agree with you. :thup: There are things that maybe could be better but I thought we looked compact with that line up and would run with it v Belgium for the first half. Second half I'd remove Linguard, Kane and another.
		
Click to expand...



how is 352 compact?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So for the period we went 6 goals clear Stirling was on the pitch and contributed to that result.
People also highlighting the header from which the keeper made a decent save.
Please list the forward that takes every chance they get?
What exactly did Kane do in that team yesterday? Oh yes took the pens and got hit on the heels, Iâ€™d expect anyone of the 11 to score from the spot.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling didnâ€™t miss the header, the keeper saved it. No forward scores with every opportunity. And Sterling has scored diddly (two) for England in 40 games. To be fair, heâ€™s had some stunning games in that time but I feel he hasnâ€™t recently.

Why change a winning team? To make it even better.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Sterling didnâ€™t miss the header, the keeper saved it. No forward scores with every opportunity. And Sterling has scored diddly (two) for England in 40 games. To be fair, heâ€™s had some stunning games in that time but I feel he hasnâ€™t recently.

Why change a winning team? To make it even better.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d say changing a team is in the HOPE of making it better, Belgium is a minor risk as weâ€™ve qualified, after this we donâ€™t get a second chance, if the change doesnâ€™t work thatâ€™s it.
Southgate has had enough games in charge now to know what he believes is his best 11 and we should get behind him (media etc, not any individual on here) and stop looking to undermine what heâ€™s doing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Well that game was exciting! It's amazing how good we are at attacking set pieces now. Really encouraging that we've made that such a strength at the moment. A bit annoying to concede one as well though. Belgium's defence has been well ropey as well with Boyata in there and no real protection from their midfield, so I reckon it could be 3-3 on Thursday with us topping the group on fair play. 

Incredible that even in a 6-1 win Sterling managed to be completely anonymous again. But as the saying goes, you don't change a winning team, so I guess he's there to stay for now.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d say changing a team is in the HOPE of making it better, Belgium is a minor risk as weâ€™ve qualified, after this we donâ€™t get a second chance, if the change doesnâ€™t work thatâ€™s it.
Southgate has had enough games in charge now to know what he believes is his best 11 and we should get behind him (media etc, not any individual on here) and stop looking to undermine what heâ€™s doing.
		
Click to expand...

The reason Southgate is in the job is heâ€™s the best man for it. Do I support him? Absolutely! But that doesnâ€™t mean I agree with everything heâ€™s done. Would I shout from the rooftops in support of England when theyâ€™re on the pitch, even with Sterling on the pitch? Absolutely!

But after the game Iâ€™ll call it as I see it. I expect more from Sterling, or at least on a par with what heâ€™s done for England in the past. Heâ€™s not delivering that, or even close to that.

Iâ€™ll argue the toss in the boardroom but when theyâ€™re out on the pitch ALL of the team has my support.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2018)

I had no issues with Sterling's performance on Sunday.  

The only time I moaned at him was at one point in the second half and with England playing casually and a little sloppily (tbh - but understandable) a ball was playing through the middle to him - with his back to goal and with no defenders particularly close to him and not under any pressure - he missed the control and let it run right under his foot (to the keeper I think).  It seemed just overly casual and careless and I found it frustrating as I wanted England to absolutely hammer Panama for the awful cheats they were.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

People may expect more from Sterling and I would say right now whatâ€™s missing is a goal but for someone to say he was anonymous is complete nonsense- everything else in his game he is doing well , especially his movement, they were saying on the radio that Kane is loving playing with Sterling because his movement is creating so much space for Kane to use - yep he needs a goal to silence critics but right now he is doing well and there is no guarantee that replacing him with Rashford or Vardy you will get an improvement.

They also said that right now both are perfect coming of the bench to take advantage of tired defenders. 

I expect Southgate to keep the team set up the way it is as itâ€™s producing the best performances of the tournament so far


----------



## User62651 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The reason Southgate is in the job is heâ€™s the best man for it. Do I support him? Absolutely! But that doesnâ€™t mean I agree with everything heâ€™s done. Would I shout from the rooftops in support of England when theyâ€™re on the pitch, even with Sterling on the pitch? Absolutely!

But after the game Iâ€™ll call it as I see it. I expect more from Sterling, or at least on a par with what heâ€™s done for England in the past. Heâ€™s not delivering that, or even close to that.

Iâ€™ll argue the toss in the boardroom but when theyâ€™re out on the pitch ALL of the team has my support.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comments.
I agree with you on Sterling, the player that went from Liverpool to City for big bucks does not seem the same player we see these days. I think he is carried at Man City, be interesting to see what Guardiola does over the summer transfer-wise.
I'd be looking for Sterling (with his skills) to do what Arjen Robben used to do, drive at defences and chip in a few goals himself. Frustrating watching him and I'm not even an England fan. Seems to run into trouble, miss sitters or make the wrong short pass choice over and over.

Is everyone getting a bit carried away too? They've played Tunisia and Panama, struggling to get the win in game 1 too. 2014 was immensely harder playing Italy and Uruguay, can't compare like with like and unfair on the 2014/2016 squads and Roy to do that. The Kane 'taking corners' things keep coming up a veiled criticism of Hodgson but Hodgson is every bit as and arguably more of a coach/tactician than Southgate so would have made that call for a reason.

Wishing England well, were great yesterday. Can't compare with previous tournaments yet however. u want to avoid Colombia in last 16 I think, some quality and danger in that side (even if they struggled in EPL), more than Japan or Senegal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People may expect more from Sterling and I would say right now whatâ€™s missing is a goal but for someone to say he was anonymous is complete nonsense- everything else in his game he is doing well , especially his movement, they were saying on the radio that Kane is loving playing with Sterling because his movement is creating so much space for Kane to use - yep he needs a goal to silence critics but right now he is doing well and there is no guarantee that replacing him with Rashford or Vardy you will get an improvement.

They also said that right now both are perfect coming of the bench to take advantage of tired defenders. 

I expect Southgate to keep the team set up the way it is as itâ€™s producing the best performances of the tournament so far
		
Click to expand...

Yep, totally agree, plus comments about him mis-controlling one ball, but no mention of the breakdown in communication that led to the Panama goal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The reason Southgate is in the job is heâ€™s the best man for it. Do I support him? Absolutely! But that doesnâ€™t mean I agree with everything heâ€™s done. Would I shout from the rooftops in support of England when theyâ€™re on the pitch, even with Sterling on the pitch? Absolutely!

But after the game Iâ€™ll call it as I see it. I expect more from Sterling, or at least on a par with what heâ€™s done for England in the past. Heâ€™s not delivering that, or even close to that.

Iâ€™ll argue the toss in the boardroom but when theyâ€™re out on the pitch ALL of the team has my support.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not questioning yours or anyones loyalty, Iâ€™ll admit I didnâ€™t want or rate Southgate for the job after his failure as a club manager, happy heâ€™s proving me wrong.
I just donâ€™t get the negativity to Sterling after yesterday, as posted previously Iâ€™m more worried about the defensive errors for the 2 goals weâ€™ve conceded, Walker was clueless for the first and no one commanding the back line yesterday.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

As a non-Englishman, I've come to have so much respect and admiration for Southgate - the way he carries himself, what he's set about doing methodically over the past couple of years, the balance of experience and youth and his efforts to play good football. I genuinely think England have a good future with Southgate at the helm, even if England go out of this WC early.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Yep, totally agree, plus comments about him mis-controlling one ball, but no mention of the breakdown in communication that led to the Panama goal.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s already been widely accepted that Englandâ€™s defence is average at best, Sterling though is being carried in this current team imo. He makes a few decent tippety tappety passes but apart from that heâ€™s done nothing.
Iâ€™m still unsure about that Loftus-Cheek fella as well, looks good on the ball but doesnâ€™t seem to be very dynamic. A bit like Zidane with a tranquilising dart stuck in his neck ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I think itâ€™s already been widely accepted that Englandâ€™s defence is average at best, Sterling though is being carried in this current team imo. He makes a few decent tippety tappety passes but apart from that heâ€™s done nothing.
Iâ€™m still unsure about that Loftus-Cheek fella as well, looks good on the ball but doesnâ€™t seem to be very dynamic. A bit like Zidane with a tranquilising dart stuck in his neck ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this. We knew we had a ropey defence going into the tournament, so leaking goals is to be expected. With Sterling though, he's come off the back of a great season so we were hoping to see some of that in the England side, and it hasn't arrived.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Fair comments.
I agree with you on Sterling, the player that went from Liverpool to City for big bucks does not seem the same player we see these days. I think he is carried at Man City, be interesting to see what Guardiola does over the summer transfer-wise.
I'd be looking for Sterling (with his skills) to do what Arjen Robben used to do, drive at defences and chip in a few goals himself. Frustrating watching him and I'm not even an England fan. Seems to run into trouble, miss sitters or make the wrong short pass choice over and over.

Is everyone getting a bit carried away too? They've played Tunisia and Panama, struggling to get the win in game 1 too. 2014 was immensely harder playing Italy and Uruguay, can't compare like with like and unfair on the 2014/2016 squads and Roy to do that. The Kane 'taking corners' things keep coming up a veiled criticism of Hodgson but Hodgson is every bit as and arguably more of a coach/tactician than Southgate so would have made that call for a reason.

Wishing England well, were great yesterday. Can't compare with previous tournaments yet however. u want to avoid Colombia in last 16 I think, some quality and danger in that side (even if they struggled in EPL), more than Japan or Senegal.
		
Click to expand...

Pep spend Â£50mil on Bernardo Silva last summer who was reported to be going to play instead of Sterling but Sterling kept his place because he produced in that team - he seemed confident and played well , the manager seemed to get the best out of him and the fans seemed to support him. Maybe itâ€™s because of things that have happened but Sterling will always have his critics regardless of what he does 

As for England up until now the hype has been tempered very well with everyoneâ€™s feet on the ground but you see itâ€™s going back to the normal levels - they played very well and whilst itâ€™s onlt Panama and Tunisia other big teams have struggled. England do have a chance to gonfar in the Comp


----------



## User62651 (Jun 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pep spend Â£50mil on Bernardo Silva last summer who was reported to be going to play instead of Sterling but Sterling kept his place because he produced in that team - he seemed confident and played well , the manager seemed to get the best out of him and the fans seemed to support him. Maybe itâ€™s because of things that have happened but Sterling will always have his critics regardless of what he does 

As for England up until now the hype has been tempered very well with everyoneâ€™s feet on the ground but you see itâ€™s going back to the normal levels - they played very well and whilst itâ€™s onlt Panama and Tunisia other big teams have struggled. *England do have a chance to go far in the Comp*

Click to expand...

Agreed.
Looks like the best chance in a while. 
If I was a gambling man I'd still be looking at Spain as winners. They just have that mix of doggedness, nous, experience and quality in all positions so that opponents just wont get the ball enough. Not every team has a Ronaldo to counter that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

I donâ€™t think anyone, especially on here, is getting carried away with England, just enjoying a far better start than weâ€™ve had in comps over the last 20 odd years, but in all fairness we should at least be getting the same hype as Belgium as some in the media are talking them up after playing the same opposition.

As for our defence, havenâ€™t Stones and Walker come off the same season with the same team 

I donâ€™t care if Southgate continues with Sterling, he knows best.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

Stirling is not scoring goals but he's doing everything else ok. It's not all about blood and thunder. He's got twinkly feet. :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

Also that free kick routine. Do you think it was after Young's effort and realising we don't have a player that has the free kick skill so we have worked out a team effort. Good wasn't it? Let's hope we've got a few more tricks. Keeps other teams guessing.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t think anyone, especially on here, is getting carried away with England, just enjoying a far better start than weâ€™ve had in comps over the last 20 odd years, but in all fairness we should at least be getting the same hype as Belgium as some in the media are talking them up after playing the same opposition.

As for our defence, havenâ€™t Stones and Walker come off the same season with the same team 

I donâ€™t care if Southgate continues with Sterling, he knows best.
		
Click to expand...

You wonâ€™t care if he continues with Walker then.

Belgium; marginally better than England because of 2 players. De Brunye and Hazard. Lukaku on a par with Kane, and the same across the rest of the team.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Happy for the 11 Southgate picks, the difference is the way people react to different players making mistakes, Walkerâ€™s was a schoolboy error that is highlighted, the Panama error was communication, donâ€™t expect anyone to be dropped for one error, Sterling highlighted after his miss/keeper save.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Walker has always had brain farts. I don't think he ever won't have them. But he is at centre back for his pace and that's it really. When we get hit on the break, and Hazard/Griezmann/whoever we're playing is racing through on goal, the only player in our team likely to catch them is Walker. That's why he's at the back.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Walker has always had brain farts. I don't think he ever won't have them. But he is at centre back for his pace and that's it really. When we get hit on the break, and Hazard/Griezmann/whoever we're playing is racing through on goal, the only player in our team likely to catch them is Walker. That's why he's at the back.
		
Click to expand...

And thatâ€™s why he was in the right place when Panama made a break early on and put a cross in from the right, which Walker cleared.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And thatâ€™s why he was in the right place when Panama made a break early on and put a cross in from the right, which Walker cleared.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he might make a crucial clearance, or give away a penalty, but either way at least he'll be there. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, he might make a crucial clearance, or give away a penalty, but either way at least he'll be there. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brillant, so itâ€™s ok to risk a defender making a mistake, but not Sterling.
I agree he needs a goal, but at least heâ€™s there in the positions.
Genuine question, What did Kane do outside of what Tashyâ€™s lad said, score the worst world cup hat trick ever?
We canâ€™t rely on that every game!
Surely we expect more than penalties and flukes?
Not having a dig at Kane, him and Sterling is our best option up front imo.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Brillant, so itâ€™s ok to risk a defender making a mistake, but not Sterling.
I agree he needs a goal, but at least heâ€™s there in the positions.
Genuine question, What did Kane do outside of what Tashyâ€™s lad said, score the worst world cup hat trick ever?
We canâ€™t rely on that every game!
Surely we expect more than penalties and flukes?
Not having a dig at Kane, him and Sterling is our best option up front imo.
		
Click to expand...

Kane's mobility is excellent, pulling defenders all over the place. His hold up play is excellent, and he gets goals. Why are we even having to debate whether or not Kane should be there?

You feel Sterling is worth his place. Fine. I think it should be Vardy. I feel that if we are going to play as narrow as we do, with overlapping full backs, Sterling doesn't fit, as there isn't the room for him to operate in, and he definitely isn't a number10, which Vardy is. And his form suggests he isn't going to score. Southgate wants to use Sterling. Fine. I'll back his choice because he's the expert, but I don't agree with it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Brillant, so itâ€™s ok to risk a defender making a mistake, but not Sterling.
I agree he needs a goal, but at least heâ€™s there in the positions.
Genuine question, What did Kane do outside of what Tashyâ€™s lad said, score the worst world cup hat trick ever?
We canâ€™t rely on that every game!
Surely we expect more than penalties and flukes?
Not having a dig at Kane, him and Sterling is our best option up front imo.
		
Click to expand...

Walker - it's not a risk because there is no better alternative to play there. He wants a defender with pace, that's Walker. Our other centre backs all have mistakes in them as well, but they don't have half of Walker's pace to go with it.

In Sterling's case we do have other options. Rashford, Vardy. So it's not the same. But I think you knew that, you just like to play Devil's Advocate every single time you post.

Yeah what does Kane do despite repeatedly scoring goals all the time. Rubbish.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 25, 2018)

Letâ€™s be realistic we played well against two very poor teams but itâ€™s been refreshing to see England play attractive football. 

The real test will be when we play Belgium and the better teams ,and over the first two games Sterling has been average at best and we will need better from him if he continues to get picked. 

I hope he drops/rests Sterling ,and Rashford gets a game against Belgium and we will see what he brings to the team.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Walker - it's not a risk because there is no better alternative to play there. He wants a defender with pace, that's Walker. Our other centre backs all have mistakes in them as well, but they don't have half of Walker's pace to go with it.

In Sterling's case we do have other options. Rashford, Vardy. So it's not the same. But I think you knew that, you just like to play Devil's Advocate every single time you post.

Yeah what does Kane do despite repeatedly scoring goals all the time. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

You could play Stones on the right of a back three, he has enough pace to not be badly exposed. Then it's Cahill or Jones in the middle. Neither exactly scream world class but they're probably the best two centre backs in terms of pure defensive ability.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Walker - it's not a risk because there is no better alternative to play there. He wants a defender with pace, that's Walker. Our other centre backs all have mistakes in them as well, but they don't have half of Walker's pace to go with it.

In Sterling's case we do have other options. Rashford, Vardy. So it's not the same. But I think you knew that, you just like to play Devil's Advocate every single time you post.

Yeah what does Kane do despite repeatedly scoring goals all the time. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not playing devilâ€™s advocate and if you read my post correctly (I actually believed you have a good understanding of the game) I wasnâ€™t criticising Kane.

There is more to Kane than his goals, just like there is more to Sterling, Kane yesterday provided a threat and is feared, if Sterling was our penalty taker yesterday and had scored both pens there would still be those who criticised him.

Sterling never stopped running yesterday from what we could see on the telly, he provided assists and was linking up very well.

If we trust Southgate with the other 10, including playing Walker in an unfamiliar role, then we should be trusting him with Sterling, he, I would guess, sees Sterling as a better option to Vardy or Rashford, why else is he playing him?

The red tops have made Sterling the weak point and people are not giving him a fair crack.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You could play Stones on the right of a back three, he has enough pace to not be badly exposed. Then it's Cahill or Jones in the middle. Neither exactly scream world class but they're probably the best two centre backs in terms of pure defensive ability.
		
Click to expand...

That's kinda lessening the pace of the whole back three quite substantially though. I think pace in your centre backs is more important in a back three as you haven't got typically fast full back to cover for you (in this case that full back, Walker, has been drafted in to account for that). Stones and Maguire are relatively quick, Walker is extremely quick, but you'd be losing that and bringing in quite a slow player in Jones or Cahill.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Kane's mobility is excellent, pulling defenders all over the place. His hold up play is excellent, and he gets goals. Why are we even having to debate whether or not Kane should be there?

You feel Sterling is worth his place. Fine. I think it should be Vardy. I feel that if we are going to play as narrow as we do, with overlapping full backs, Sterling doesn't fit, as there isn't the room for him to operate in, and he definitely isn't a number10, which Vardy is. And his form suggests he isn't going to score. Southgate wants to use Sterling. Fine. I'll back his choice because he's the expert, but I don't agree with it.
		
Click to expand...

Never said Kane shouldnâ€™t be there. See my answer above :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Letâ€™s be realistic we played well against two very poor teams but itâ€™s been refreshing to see England play attractive football. 

The real test will be when we play Belgium and the better teams ,and over the first two games Sterling has been average at best and we will need better from him if he continues to get picked. 

I hope he drops/rests Sterling ,and Rashford gets a game against Belgium and we will see what he brings to the team.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at what is left, I do not think there are many teams better than England.

I fancied Belgium to win the World Cup so I will not expect their England game to be very physical/contested.

Both teams sitting back..â€¦..0-0 written all over it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not playing devilâ€™s advocate and if you read my post correctly (I actually believed you have a good understanding of the game) I wasnâ€™t criticising Kane.

There is more to Kane than his goals, just like there is more to Sterling, Kane yesterday provided a threat and is feared, if Sterling was our penalty taker yesterday and had scored both pens there would still be those who criticised him.

Sterling never stopped running yesterday from what we could see on the telly, he provided assists and was linking up very well.

If we trust Southgate with the other 10, including playing Walker in an unfamiliar role, then we should be trusting him with Sterling, he, I would guess, sees Sterling as a better option to Vardy or Rashford, why else is he playing him?

The red tops have made Sterling the weak point and people are not giving him a fair crack.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know you were being sarcastic with Kane, hence I responded in kind. 

It's ok anyway - while I don't think Sterling is contributing as much as he should or could, I also thing we're beyond the point of dropping him now. With the team having played well up until now Southgate probably wants to keep them together as best as possible. He may have some bit of tactical wizardry up his sleeve for Belgium which requires a different sort of player anyway, we'll wait and see.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2018)

it's coming home


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looking at what is left, I do not think there are many teams better than England.

I fancied Belgium to win the World Cup so I will not expect their England game to be very physical/contested.

Both teams sitting back..â€¦..0-0 written all over it.
		
Click to expand...

Martinez has apparently said he will rest players. After their first team their back-ups are actually quite poor (other than Dembele) so depending on how many players he fancied resting, that game might be there for the taking for us.

There's been a lot of talk about whether it's better to finish 2nd in the group, but since that would require us to lose the game, I'm not sure we really want to kill our momentum at this point. Best case scenario, draw the game but pick up 5 bookings, handing them top spot on the fair play separation? :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok, for fun, how many of the Belguim squad would come in to the England 1st 11 team if eligible?

For me -
De Bruyne and Hazard are certs.
Vertonghen and Aldeweireld are arguably a better pair than Stones and Maguire. Lukaku is not better than Kane but would make 1st 11 for England.

So perhaps 4 maybe 5 out of 11. Does that make England the better team on paper (if not rankings)?:lol:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Vertonghen and Aldeweireld are arguably a better pair than Stones and Maguire.
		
Click to expand...

Arguably? I'd say the Belgian pair are the best CB partnership in the world!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Ok, for fun, how many of the Belguim squad would come in to the England 1st 11 team if eligible?

For me -
De Bruyne and Hazard are certs.
Vertonghen and Aldeweireld are arguably a better pair than Stones and Maguire. Lukaku is not better than Kane but would make 1st 11 for England.

So perhaps 4 maybe 5 out of 11. Does that make England the better team on paper (if not rankings)?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d take Vertonghen, not so convinced on Aldeweireld.
De Bruyne and Hazard would be in a world 11 for me.
Lukaku is marmite, so many wouldnâ€™t have him.
Iâ€™d prefer Southgate to set up to win rather than trying to avoid defeat, plus if anything, weâ€™ve played better against bigger teams in friendlies (which may or may not of helped).

The big thing for us at the moment is the squad look confident and happy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Ok, for fun, how many of the Belguim squad would come in to the England 1st 11 team if eligible?

For me -
De Bruyne and Hazard are certs.
Vertonghen and Aldeweireld are arguably a better pair than Stones and Maguire. Lukaku is not better than Kane but would make 1st 11 for England.

So perhaps 4 maybe 5 out of 11. Does that make England the better team on paper (if not rankings)?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Well if using the England system then this would be the combined team for me 

Courtois

Vertonghen
Alderweireld 
Stones

Walker
Rose

Henderson 
De Bryune
Hazard

Mertens 
Kane


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Ok, for fun, how many of the Belguim squad would come in to the England 1st 11 team if eligible?

For me -
De Bruyne and Hazard are certs.
Vertonghen and Aldeweireld are arguably a better pair than Stones and Maguire. Lukaku is not better than Kane but would make 1st 11 for England.

So perhaps 4 maybe 5 out of 11. Does that make England the better team on paper (if not rankings)?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

My combined XI would be:

Hazard - Kane - Mertens
De Bruyne - Dembele - Alli
Trippier - Vertonghen - Alderweireld - Walker
Courtois​
Yes I've put Trippier on the wrong side but neither team actually has an in-form left back at the moment, and I wanted Trips and Walker both in it, so, yeah.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 25, 2018)

How could I forget Courtois, he would be a shoe in. 

Dont know too much about SerieA and Mertens but Napoli have been challenging for a few seasons now. Reputedly coming to Chelsea if (when) Hazard leaves?

Could be swinging Belguims way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			How could I forget Courtois, he would be a shoe in. 

Dont know too much about SerieA and Mertens but Napoli have been challenging for a few seasons now. Reputedly coming to Chelsea if (when) Hazard leaves?

Could be swinging Belguims way.

Click to expand...

You forgot the biggest difference though, 
Southgate over Martinez


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well if using the England system then this would be the combined team for me 

Courtois

Vertonghen
Alderweireld 
Stones

Walker
Rose

Henderson 
De Bryune
Hazard

Mertens 
Kane
		
Click to expand...

Henderson over Dembele?

Ah man, your bias knows no limits.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Uruguay or Russia v Spain or Portugal, no easy ties them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Uruguay or Russia v Spain or Portugal, no easy ties them.
		
Click to expand...

I still believe Russia are a fairly average side riding on home advantage and having played two very poor-at-the-back sides. Uruguay have already taken the lead here, I'll be surprised if it isn't reasonably comfortable for them now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm going to be in Stockholm on Wednesday but annoyingly will have to be at the airport when the Sweden game is on. I would love to have been in a bar or square showing the match to get the real atmosphere. I should get to see most of it there though so maybe some local tension will be there.

With regards to England, lovely to enjoy watching them. Can't remember the last time I said that about an England team. Personally I'd swap Rashford for Sterling for the Belgium game, see how he does from the start. Sterling looks out of sorts so get someone on who looked sharp against Tunisia. If he has a bad game then Sterling comes back in. If not then he stays for the first knockout match. Of all the midfield and above players he looks the most vulnerable. We have alternatives, use them. Some of the defenders don't look great but there are no great surprises there and I'm not sure the alternatives are banging on the door to loudly. All in all though, very good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Henderson over Dembele?

Ah man, your bias knows no limits.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same Dembele who currently occupies a space on the bench for his country and has a grand total of 16 mins so far at the World Cup 

So yes I rate Henderson a lot higher than most and itâ€™s no surprise a Man Utd fan doesnâ€™t - what was that about bias again 

I guess you missed the Spurs fan who pretty much picked every Spurs or ex Spurs player available even playing one out of position - imagine that eh


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to be in Stockholm on Wednesday but annoyingly will have to be at the airport when the Sweden game is on. I would love to have been in a bar or square showing the match to get the real atmosphere. I should get to see most of it there though so maybe some local tension will be there.

With regards to England, lovely to enjoy watching them. Can't remember the last time I said that about an England team. Personally I'd swap Rashford for Sterling for the Belgium game, see how he does from the start. Sterling looks out of sorts so get someone on who looked sharp against Tunisia. If he has a bad game then Sterling comes back in. If not then he stays for the first knockout match. Of all the midfield and above players he looks the most vulnerable. We have alternatives, use them. Some of the defenders don't look great but there are no great surprises there and I'm not sure the alternatives are banging on the door to loudly. All in all though, very good.
		
Click to expand...

If he was going to do that with Rashford/Sterling, it needed to be against Panama I think. If anything it makes more sense to put Vardy up with Kane for the Belgium game, and keep the midfield quite compact behind them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Is that the same Dembele who currently occupies a space on the bench for his country and has a grand total of 16 mins so far at the World Cup 
*
So yes I rate Henderson a lot higher than most and itâ€™s no surprise a Man Utd fan doesnâ€™t - what was that about bias again 

I guess you missed the Spurs fan who pretty much picked every Spurs or ex Spurs player available even playing one out of position - imagine that eh 

Click to expand...

Martinez is the manager. Enough said. 

Dembele has been in the top 3 midfielders in the Premier League for the past two or three seasons. Henderson has not.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I still believe Russia are a fairly average side riding on home advantage and having played two very poor-at-the-back sides. Uruguay have already taken the lead here, I'll be surprised if it isn't reasonably comfortable for them now.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but sometimes hosts in big tournaments can rise to the occasion, South Korea a few years back and Euro 96


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone else heard if the Refs have been told to clamp down on the holding in the box at corners etc, started with England yesterday and seen both the Refs in the Colombia match last night and todays match stepping in early.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone else heard if the Refs have been told to clamp down on the holding in the box at corners etc, started with England yesterday and seen both the Refs in the Colombia match last night and todays match stepping in early.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know but it can only be a good thing. Lazy, awful defending holding on to people like that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't know but it can only be a good thing. Lazy, awful defending holding on to people like that.
		
Click to expand...

Great if all of them are doing it and not just a few.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I still believe Russia are a fairly average side riding on home advantage and having played two very poor-at-the-back sides. Uruguay have already taken the lead here,* I'll be surprised if it isn't reasonably comfortable for them now*.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I got something right for once. :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If he was going to do that with Rashford/Sterling, it needed to be against Panama I think. If anything it makes more sense to put Vardy up with Kane for the Belgium game, and keep the midfield quite compact behind them.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. I think players deserve a second go but if they are not in form then out you go. I was thinking along keeping the same pattern of play but was not really thinking about who the opposition were. This may be the game he brings Dier back in. We need to be tighter against Belgium than we were against the first two teams but of course we didn't need to be that tight for those two.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

https://t.co/BiwvdXWcgS

Panama tried to score a goal while England celebrated.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 25, 2018)

Interesting stat from Shearer's article on the BBC website.

England only created seven chances in open play against Tunisia and Panama and, so far at this World Cup, only one team - South Korea - has managed fewer.

Against the same opposition we have faced, Belgium made 26 chances in open play,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

Not going to be long before a red card 

And that should be one for Pique


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2018)

Does the fact they are using VAR mean that they can't look at bad tackles after the games any more? There were a couple of interesting tackles in the first half of Spain v Morocco that I'm sure in the past might have been looked at afterwards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

They should be looking at them as they happen and straight after - should be at least two reds


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2018)

Mark Lawrenson in the Portugal v Iran game proving his lack of knowledge of the rules. He said that the Portugal penalty shouldn't have been given because "Ronaldo didn't have control of the ball". I guess that means that any player running towards goal chasing a through ball can be taken out as he hasn't yet got control of the ball. Lawrenson really is one of the worst commentators.

EDIT - and obviously Kane shouldn't have had the penalty for getting rugby tackled as he clearly didn't have control of the ball.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 25, 2018)

I thought Ronaldinho was going to cry when he missed the pen.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They should be looking at them as they happen and straight after - should be at least two reds
		
Click to expand...

Pique and the Moroccan player for the stamp on Iniesta's leg?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Pique and the Moroccan player for the stamp on Iniesta's leg?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - and maybe Amrabat for two yellows as well


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d take Vertonghen, not so convinced on Aldeweireld.
De Bruyne and Hazard would be in a world 11 for me.
Lukaku is marmite, so many wouldnâ€™t have him.
Iâ€™d prefer Southgate to set up to win rather than trying to avoid defeat, plus if anything, weâ€™ve played better against bigger teams in friendlies (which may or may not of helped).

The big thing for us at the moment is the squad look confident and happy.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d add that for the first time in a while there doesnâ€™t appear to be any egos and they look like a team, not 11 individuals


----------



## user2010 (Jun 25, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I thought *Ronaldinho* was going to cry when he missed the pen.
		
Click to expand...



Thought he'd retired?:ears:


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Thought he'd retired?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Damned predictive test.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 25, 2018)

Chortle


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2018)

Ronaldo booked after VAR. Wasn't a red card, yellow card or even a Christmas card &#129300;


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 25, 2018)

VAR is a joke. Too much pressure on refs


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 25, 2018)

Its shocking what's going on in the Portugal vs Iran game.
I feel for the ref he's been battered all game.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 25, 2018)

Who are Portugal playing? Commentators have called the Uruguay and Iraq in the last few mins. 

Also VAR a joke!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 25, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			VAR is a joke. Too much pressure on refs
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,its the muppets giving the refs no option but to look at everything. Feining injury should be a booking.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2018)

Why bother with a ref, just check the tv for every incident  - its farcical


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 25, 2018)

Give Portugal vs Uruguay a miss could be the worst game of cheating you will ever see.
Hate football like this.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ultimately VAR is the fault of the players. If they didnâ€™t cheat there would be no need for it.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ronaldo booked after VAR. Wasn't a red card, yellow card or even a Christmas card &#27138;
		
Click to expand...

He blatantly tried to elbow the guy though....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Ultimately VAR is the fault of the players. If they didnâ€™t cheat there would be no need for it.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. The players and managers have brought this upon themselves.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Who are Portugal playing? Commentators have called the Uruguay and Iraq in the last few mins. 

Also VAR a joke!
		
Click to expand...

Is it still the patronising Smashy and Nicey commentating, with Alan Partridge doing the summary, get in the net.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2018)

Have to say I think this World Cup is the worst for number of unpunished red card tackles, amount of diving and play-acting, and the best for the lesser teams giving it a good go.
I really hope a lesser team wins it this year, I'm totally fed up with the constant acting of those in the supposed better teams.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			He blatantly tried to elbow the guy though....
		
Click to expand...

He just put an arm across him as he was being obstructed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			He just put an arm across him as he was being obstructed.
		
Click to expand...

But there's so much feigning of being killed it's impossible to tell.

On another note, what the heck was Pique still doing on the pitch after that 2 footed stubs up tackle?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			On another note, what the heck was Pique still doing on the pitch after that 2 footed stubs up tackle?
		
Click to expand...

Come on. it's football, you know the rules, you're not allowed to give a decision for a smaller team against one of the big teams.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Come on. it's football, you know the rules, you're not allowed to give a decision for a smaller team against one of the big teams.
		
Click to expand...

I know, and I wait patiently for those same offending players to be screaming murder when the CL kicks off and they trip over a loose lace.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Its shocking what's going on in the Portugal vs Iran game.
I feel for the ref he's been battered all game.
		
Click to expand...

Why didnâ€™t he send the player who put his head in his face off?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well said. The players and managers have brought this upon themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

As for VAR I'm in favour of it. Gary and his gang critisized the ref for make the decisions BUT the VAR officials called his on field decision in to question, so it's really them who are at fault. They had the most time to check on things and if they thought that was a hand ball they are off their collective heads. It should never have been brought to the refs attention. They, the VAR officials, are becoming a joke. VAR is brilliant. It;s the people starring at the monitors who should be taking a look at themselves.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Why didnâ€™t he send the player who put his head in his face off?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I thought he made contact with the refs head!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2018)

There must be a lot of pressure on the ref to change his decision if he's turned down a penalty and the VAR official says he should have another look. It's basically the VAR official saying "we think you got that wrong so should look at it again".


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 25, 2018)

When the ref goes to the monitor to review the VAR decision it his he who should have control over what he looks at.   he should be allowed to pick different views and re watch over and over if needs be. 

In this latest instant.  They showed him a couple of super slow motion close up replays of the ball touching the hand as if to highlight, ''the ball touched the hand" .  That was never in doubt. The question was , do you think it was handball? 

I liked to have seen him ask for a full time speed clip and other available angles.  I would also like to hear the ref and the VAR team discuss in real time what they are thinking.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 26, 2018)

chrisd said:



			He just put an arm across him as he was being obstructed.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. There was a blatant, albeit soft, attempt to elbow the other player.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

The only VAR decision that was wrong for me was the handball for the penalty - that was a joke decision. Ronaldo was stupid to put his hand across the player but it's one of those that looks like an elbow in slow motion but in real time it showed he was just frustrated at being blocked off and was trying to get the opponent out of the way.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mark Lawrenson in the Portugal v Iran game proving his lack of knowledge of the rules. He said that the Portugal penalty shouldn't have been given because "Ronaldo didn't have control of the ball". I guess that means that any player running towards goal chasing a through ball can be taken out as he hasn't yet got control of the ball. Lawrenson really is one of the worst commentators.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god, that was so annoying. I was proper swearing at my TV. Lawrenson just refused to admit he got it wrong when the TV replay showed a blatant penalty. The man is a buffoon.




chrisd said:



			Ronaldo booked after VAR. Wasn't a red card, yellow card or even a Christmas card &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a booking, maybe not, but the Iranian player should have definitely been booked as well. He blatantly gets in Ronaldo's way, which is obstruction as far as I know, and Ronaldo obviously has to push his way past. A bit naughty with where he put his arm so I can see why he got the yellow, but it should have been one for the Iranian also. The Iranian players were awful for it, I don't know why he's messing about trying to get players sent off when they only had ten minutes to go and get a goal at that point.




Kellfire said:



			The only VAR decision that was wrong for me was the handball for the penalty - that was a joke decision. Ronaldo was stupid to put his hand across the player but it's one of those that looks like an elbow in slow motion but in real time it showed he was just frustrated at being blocked off and was trying to get the opponent out of the way.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that penalty at the end was an absolute farce. The most annoying thing is people now saying 'VAR doesn't work' - it works perfectly, as long as the referee isn't a total moron. How he can watch that and say it's a penalty for handball absolute beggars belief. VAR is good but like all technology you can't account for user error.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2018)

I donâ€™t think the problem last night was so much with VAR, more a really poor, weak ref.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh my god, that was so annoying. I was proper swearing at my TV. Lawrenson just refused to admit he got it wrong when the TV replay showed a blatant penalty. The man is a buffoon.



Maybe a booking, maybe not, but the Iranian player should have definitely been booked as well. He blatantly gets in Ronaldo's way, which is obstruction as far as I know, and Ronaldo obviously has to push his way past. A bit naughty with where he put his arm so I can see why he got the yellow, but it should have been one for the Iranian also. The Iranian players were awful for it, I don't know why he's messing about trying to get players sent off when they only had ten minutes to go and get a goal at that point.



Yes, that penalty at the end was an absolute farce. The most annoying thing is people now saying 'VAR doesn't work' - it works perfectly, as long as the referee isn't a total moron. How he can watch that and say it's a penalty for handball absolute beggars belief. VAR is good but like all technology you can't account for user error.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all that plus
You missed the Iranian head butt on the ref!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Agree with all that plus
You missed the Iranian head butt on the ref!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with Lawro being an ex-red nose and you loving Ronnie then


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing to do with Lawro being an ex-red nose and you loving Ronnie then  

Click to expand...

normally you would have a point   but Lawro has been very poor last night more so, in fact most of the co-comentators have offered very little.

The "Guy" in the England game who missed RLC booking and kept calling Panama Tunisa another prime example!

Do you believe that was a red for Ronnie last night then? 

VAR has caused so much debate because football is a game of opinons even with several replays and 27 different angles some things aren't conclusive.

Same with the penalty:  Handball penalty never a penalty in a gazillion years ........

Just last night we have A red card not a red not a yellow not even a xmas card viewpoints on here, and a yellow card issued....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			normally you would have a point   but Lawro has been very poor last night more so, in fact most of the co-comentators have offered very little.

The "Guy" in the England game who missed RLC booking and kept calling Panama Tunisa another prime example!

Do you believe that was a red for Ronnie last night then? 

VAR has caused so much debate because football is a game of opinons even with several replays and 27 different angles some things aren't conclusive.

Same with the penalty:  Handball penalty never a penalty in a gazillion years ........

Just last night we have A red card not a red not a yellow not even a xmas card viewpoints on here, and a yellow card issued....
		
Click to expand...

The Ref was a disgrace, but Lawro is the best of the red nose commentators.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2018)

I imagine there will be a bit of argy bargy tonight if Nigeria are winning late on.
We can only hope


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2018)

I despise listening to Lawrenson on commentary. It always sounds like he hates football, hates his job, and hates life in general. Every aspect of the game makes him more miserable and cynical. Can't stand it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I despise listening to Lawrenson on commentary. It always sounds like he hates football, hates his job, and hates life in general. Every aspect of the game makes him more miserable and cynical. Can't stand it.
		
Click to expand...

Still better than Owen though :rofl:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Still better than Owen though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's like being a better father than Josef Fritzel. The bar hasn't been set very high.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Still better than Owen though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Luckily we've not had to suffer him this World Cup, so I've happily forgotten he existed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's like being a better father than Josef Fritzel. The bar hasn't been set very high.

Click to expand...

Phil Neville and Owen have a whole special level of punditry and commentary- still think itâ€™s got to be some sort of wind up because no one can be that bad at it - but they excell at being horrifically bad


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lawrenson has, unfortunately, become a parody of himself. 

The downbeat sceptic has become his personal and it long ceased to be amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Luckily we've not had to suffer him this World Cup, so I've happily forgotten he existed.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, him and Chris Sutton should be banned from speaking :rofl:


----------



## Depreston (Jun 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I despise listening to Lawrenson on commentary. It always sounds like he hates football, hates his job, and hates life in general. Every aspect of the game makes him more miserable and cynical. Can't stand it.
		
Click to expand...

It's an absolute act. He was on a podcast I listen too not so long back, It was like listening to a completely different person. Even sounded different as every sentence wasn't dripping in cynicism or sarcasm.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Spot on, him and Chris Sutton should be banned from speaking :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is it just people with PL champions medals that get stick......


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2018)

This France team seems so lacking in ideas. They should have been smashing their group with the squad they have.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 26, 2018)

Terrible news...

Beer sales are being restricted during a World Cup...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44613658


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

Glad to see Heineken suffering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a brilliant goal , great run and superb finish. Thatâ€™s what happens when you support him with great midfielders- Messi will do the rest


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Messi, finally.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2018)

Maradonna looks like he's still on drugs, but it's good to see Messi turn up to the party.
Iheanacho just looks appalling tonight.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Keeper should be off now. Knee to the head, needs assessing.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

â€œThey think heâ€™s the last manâ€

Ugh why are commentators so ill informed?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Why has Banega not been playing before this?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

At no stage was that free kick going in but the commentators just love them some Messi.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			At no stage was that free kick going in but the commentators just love them some Messi.
		
Click to expand...

Keeper got fingers on it, and it hit the post. Can't say for definite.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			â€œThey think heâ€™s the last manâ€

Ugh why are commentators so ill informed?
		
Click to expand...

?! Sorry but the commentators where just saying why the Nigerian players wanted the player sent off ? - whatâ€™s that got to do with being ill informed ?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			?! Sorry but the commentators where just saying why the Nigerian players wanted the player sent off ? - whatâ€™s that got to do with being ill informed ?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the Nigerians wanted him sent off. 

Being last man isnâ€™t a sending off offence when a foul is committed.


----------



## Piece (Jun 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			At no stage was that free kick going in but the commentators just love them some Messi.
		
Click to expand...

Looked to me it had a decent chance of going in before the keeper saved it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Keeper got fingers on it, and it hit the post. Can't say for definite.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes you can. It was clearly always hitting the post, the touch was negligible.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes you can. It was clearly always hitting the post, the touch was negligible.
		
Click to expand...

Inside ofthe post will still go in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt the Nigerians wanted him sent off. 

Being last man isnâ€™t a sending off offence when a foul is committed.
		
Click to expand...

It is when the player is through on goal with a clear goalscorinf opportunity which De Maria had - if the other CB was 5 yards further back then the one who made the tackle would have been sent off 

I suspect every single person knew exactly what the commentators meant. Even someone who is looking to pick up every single little fault 

And yes there was a chance the ball could have gone in if the keeper hadnâ€™t of touched the ball from Messi


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Inside ofthe post will still go in.
		
Click to expand...

Not always and that wasnâ€™t enough of a deflection.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is when the player is through on goal with a clear goalscorinf opportunity which De Maria had - if the other CB was 5 yards further back then the one who made the tackle would have been sent off 

I suspect every single person knew exactly what the commentators meant. Even someone who is looking to pick up every single little fault 

And yes there was a chance the ball could have gone in if the keeper hadnâ€™t of touched the ball from Messi
		
Click to expand...

Clear goal scoring opportunity is the key. Not last man. It was yet another example of a commentator getting a rule wrong. People have whinged about them all tournament wrong yet youâ€™re choosing to call me on such a blatant error by them? Sigh!

And no. It wasnâ€™t going in. Use your eyes!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Clear goal scoring opportunity is the key. Not last man. It was yet another example of a commentator getting a rule wrong. People have whinged about them all tournament wrong yet youâ€™re choosing to call me on such a blatant error by them? Sigh!

And no. It wasnâ€™t going in. Use your eyes!
		
Click to expand...

We all knew it was a goal scoring opportunity, the players knew it was a goal scoring opportunity- the only issue that was a doubt was if he was the last man or not - Argentinan thought he was and the commentator suggested thatâ€™s what they thought 

Yes other people have slated them and when they have itâ€™s been rightly so - yours isnâ€™t because there was nothing wrong with what they said and it wasnâ€™t ill informed. 

Messi hit a great free kick and you have no idea exactly what would have happened if the keeper didnâ€™t touch it - there was a chance it could have gone in off the post because you canâ€™t say 100% for sure how much the touch affected the ball.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We all knew it was a goal scoring opportunity, the players knew it was a goal scoring opportunity- the only issue that was a doubt was if he was the last man or not - Argentinan thought he was and the commentator suggested thatâ€™s what they thought
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if he is the last man or not. According to FIFA rules the offence is denying "an obvious goal scoring opportunity to an opponent moving towards the player's goal by an offence punishable by a free kick or penalty kick" which is punishable by a red card. There is no mention of being the last man.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Doesn't matter if he is the last man or not. According to FIFA rules the offence is denying "an obvious goal scoring opportunity to an opponent moving towards the player's goal by an offence punishable by a free kick or penalty kick" which is punishable by a red card. There is no mention of being the last man.
		
Click to expand...

The other man in the area means that it might not be an obvious goal scoring opportunity though. Otherwise kicking Ronaldo anywhere near the box would result in a red because thatâ€™s an opportunity


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

I wonder what Dybala has down wrong - how he isnâ€™t on the pitch I donâ€™t know , must be injured

Good work from the ref not giving the penalty but the surrounding of the ref is getting worse


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2018)

No Aguero? Really?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a pretty good finish from a CB on his wrong foot :rofl:

And what an embarrassment Maradona is


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			No Aguero? Really?
		
Click to expand...

Fell out with the manager because he was substituted in the last game.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2018)

Maradona - classless as always


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Maradona - classless as always
		
Click to expand...

Yes even Lineker has just called him embarrassing.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2018)

There you go Rojo header onto arm is the same as last night Portugal match, 1 penalty given 1 not even with VAR.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Maradona - classless as always
		
Click to expand...

Its pure emotion. i love it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its pure cocaine. he loves it.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 26, 2018)

If England draw with Belgium and pick up one more yellow card than them the group winners will be decided by drawing lots as all the other ranking rules will be equal - goal difference/goals scored etc.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			If England draw with Belgium and pick up one more yellow card than them the group winners will be decided by drawing lots as all the other ranking rules will be equal - goal difference/goals scored etc.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should go further than goal diff / goals scored /cautions received  to next obvious stat of least fouls conceded decides. Encourage fair play.


Loved the Argentina v Nigeria game, I was rooting for Argentina, was it me or was Jermaine Jenas so biased for Nigeria assuming we all were too? Argentina had 66% possession and at least as many good opportunities to score as Nigeria, scored 2 top glass goals to a dubious penalty yet when you read the BBC report they're called lacklustre etc. Seemed like Beeb think it's still 1982 or still bitter about Hand of God 1986? We have no reason to hate Maradona up here either.
Great to see Messi get that goal, control for the goal was sublime.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Maybe they should go further than goal diff / goals scored /cautions received  to next obvious stat of least fouls conceded decides. Encourage fair play.


Loved the Argentina v Nigeria game, I was rooting for Argentina, was it me or was Jermaine Jenas so biased for Nigeria assuming we all were too? Argentina had 66% possession and at least as many good opportunities to score as Nigeria, scored 2 top glass goals to a dubious penalty yet when you read the BBC report they're called lacklustre etc. Seemed like Beeb think it's still 1982 or still bitter about Hand of God 1986? We have no reason to hate Maradona up here either.
Great to see Messi get that goal, control for the goal was sublime.
		
Click to expand...

Down here we HATE, yes HATE, Argentina and everything about them including that cheating, snorting fat dumpy ugly xxxxxxx (insert every nasty word known)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Maybe they should go further than goal diff / goals scored /cautions received  to next obvious stat of least fouls conceded decides. Encourage fair play.


Loved the Argentina v Nigeria game, I was rooting for Argentina, was it me or was Jermaine Jenas so biased for Nigeria assuming we all were too? Argentina had 66% possession and at least as many good opportunities to score as Nigeria, scored 2 top glass goals to a dubious penalty yet when you read the BBC report they're called lacklustre etc. Seemed like Beeb think it's still 1982 or still bitter about Hand of God 1986? We have no reason to hate Maradona up here either.
Great to see Messi get that goal, control for the goal was sublime.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the game, and thought Nigeria were unlucky to lose. If they had better finishing they would have walked it. 
Personally Im fed up with the same â€œbigâ€ national teams assuming theyâ€™re going to make the semi/final without having to perform, or getting caught out by their acting.
France- Argentina will be a tasty game though


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2018)

I reckon Maraconner had too much of the hospitality before the game last night.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I enjoyed the game, and thought Nigeria were unlucky to lose. If they had better finishing they would have walked it. 
Personally Im fed up with the same â€œbigâ€ national teams assuming theyâ€™re going to make the semi/final without having to perform, or getting caught out by their acting.
*France- Argentina will be a tasty game though*

Click to expand...

It should be but for me watching France has been the dullest experience of the world cup to date. Seems like they haven't or can't get out of 2nd gear, Argentina have been mixed, dodged a bullet and might have a bit more self belief now after getting slaughtered by their own media for the Croatia result. 
Wouldn't mind seeing France exit in last 16 tbh. Want to see Messi outshine the Portuguese poser.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Clear goal scoring opportunity is the key. Not last man. It was yet another example of a commentator getting a rule wrong. People have whinged about them all tournament wrong yet youâ€™re choosing to call me on such a blatant error by them? Sigh!

And no. It wasnâ€™t going in. Use your eyes!
		
Click to expand...

I actually see it as more of a paraphrasing of the rule. i.e. if the 'last man' fouls the player then he _has_ denied a clear goal scoring opportunity. If he isn't, then he hasn't. It's not 100% the correct wording but it amounts to the same thing.

Nigeria were a bit unlucky last night. They're a decent side and played well but when your best attacking sub is Ighalo, you're not going to get very far. He is awful and missed two excellent chances to put them 2-1 up. Argentina v France will be a poor game based on how both of them have played so far, but France should edge it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			I reckon Maraconner had too much of the hospitality before the game last night. 

Click to expand...

Joking aside, I heard Maradona was actually taken to hospital last night. Sad to see but hey, he's probably enjoying himself for the most part.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I actually see it as more of a paraphrasing of the rule. i.e. if the 'last man' fouls the player then he _has_ denied a clear goal scoring opportunity. If he isn't, then he hasn't. It's not 100% the correct wording but it amounts to the same thing.

Nigeria were a bit unlucky last night. They're a decent side and played well but when your best attacking sub is Ighalo, you're not going to get very far. He is awful and missed two excellent chances to put them 2-1 up. Argentina v France *will be a poor game based on how both of them have played so far*, but France should edge it.
		
Click to expand...

Which will probably mean it will be one of the best. Hate them both. Can they both lose?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2018)

Just seen this, had to share :rofl:

Mark Lawrenson is essentially being paid to watch the World Cup on an all inclusive holiday, and he does so with all the enthusiasm of someone whoâ€™s being paid minimum wage to taste-test cat food.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2018)

Messi goal from all angles of the BBC except the one from between the legs of the BBC sport exec. Really? Give me strength. One goal and he's wonderful again. Utter garbage. He'd wouldn't get in a pub team.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just seen this, had to share :rofl:

Mark Lawrenson is essentially being paid to watch the World Cup on an all inclusive holiday, and he does so with all the enthusiasm of someone whoâ€™s being paid minimum wage to taste-test cat food.
		
Click to expand...


hey you gave me pelters for moaning about Lawro!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Messi goal from all angles of the BBC except the one from between the legs of the BBC sport exec. Really? Give me strength. One goal and he's wonderful again. Utter garbage. He'd wouldn't get in a pub team.
		
Click to expand...

time and time again you football knowledge shows through!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Great to see Messi get that goal, control for the goal was sublime.
		
Click to expand...

The touches and fish get lots of praise but, the movement off the ball prior to the superb pass was fantastic as well to wrong foot 2/3 defenders a top quality goal all round!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			time and time again you football knowledge shows through!
		
Click to expand...

Don't rise to that mate. His trolling was almost believable at the start of this but he's gone too far now and made it obvious.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Messi goal from all angles of the BBC except the one from between the legs of the BBC sport exec. Really? Give me strength. One goal and he's wonderful again. Utter garbage. He'd wouldn't get in a pub team.
		
Click to expand...

Well done- I didnâ€™t think anyone could beat your normal inept football knowledge but you continuely prove otherwise


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2018)

OK..the whole thing is fixed. This is how it will be next two days to sort groups.

England win to top group but will end up playing Columbia who will beat us by bonkers VAR decision. Belgium will play Senegal (one African team being allowed though). Belgium to win no mither. Brazil to play Sweden. Brazil to win after a long hold out by the Swedes (maybe x-time). Germany to play Switzerland and win after being behind for most of the game. Probably 3-2.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Don't rise to that mate. His trolling was almost believable at the start of this but he's gone too far now and made it obvious.
		
Click to expand...

A few falling for it, surprised he hasn't used the old "great score kick by the shooter" chestnut


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			OK..the whole thing is fixed. This is how it will be next two days to sort groups.

England win to top group but will end up playing Columbia who will beat us by bonkers VAR decision. Belgium will play Senegal (one African team being allowed though). Belgium to win no mither. Brazil to play Sweden. Brazil to win after a long hold out by the Swedes (maybe x-time). Germany to play Switzerland and win after being behind for most of the game. Probably 3-2.
		
Click to expand...

Settle down, Mystic Meg.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 27, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			OK..the whole thing is fixed. This is how it will be next two days to sort groups.

England win to top group but will end up playing Columbia who will beat us by bonkers VAR decision. Belgium will play Senegal (one African team being allowed though). Belgium to win no mither. Brazil to play Sweden. Brazil to win after a long hold out by the Swedes (maybe x-time). Germany to play Switzerland and win after being behind for most of the game. Probably 3-2.
		
Click to expand...

Germany, Brazil and Belguim win shocker! It's a fix!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			hey you gave me pelters for moaning about Lawro!  

Click to expand...

No, I just asked if your opinion was based on who you support


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

So should England go for the potentially easier route with 2nd spot or try and win the group?
For me I think they should play it smart and go for the easier route, all I've heard on the radio from the ex pros is "keep on winning" etc, it just seems a bit of bravado and not very smart. Almost over confident if you will.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			So should England go for the potentially easier route with 2nd spot or try and win the group?
For me I think they should play it smart and go for the easier route, all I've heard on the radio from the ex pros is "keep on winning" etc, it just seems a bit of bravado and not very smart. Almost over confident if you will.
		
Click to expand...

Field a slightly weaker team with fresher players. They are less likely to win but will give it their all to prove their place. 

If you win, you've got momentum, a happy squad and more players with game time. 

If you lose/draw, you've still got the benefits of resting some whilst blooding others, with no negative fall out from the loss as the fans and media will give them more slack.

Win/win.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			So should England go for the potentially easier route with 2nd spot or try and win the group?
For me I think they should play it smart and go for the easier route, all I've heard on the radio from the ex pros is "keep on winning" etc, it just seems a bit of bravado and not very smart. Almost over confident if you will.
		
Click to expand...

I can see both sides of the argument, but one thing is for sure, you are never going to go out and actually try and lose a game. A lot of the ex-players who have been there state the importance of not losing momentum, and I think that's what an awful and flat defeat could do.

I largely agree with Kellfire above - rest some of the players who need a rest, safe in the knowledge that we have qualified for the next round anyway. Try and win the game, and whatever will be will be, take the next round as it comes. Trying to plan your route through is foolhardy when we can just as easily come unstuck to Colombia in the last 16 as to Brazil/Germany in the quarters.

P.S. not a single one of the top teams has looked remotely unbeatable or scary so far anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			So should England go for the potentially easier route with 2nd spot or try and win the group?
For me I think they should play it smart and go for the easier route, all I've heard on the radio from the ex pros is "keep on winning" etc, it just seems a bit of bravado and not very smart. Almost over confident if you will.
		
Click to expand...

Play your best 11 and keep the momentum going, regardless of who we play in the latter stages we should be doing our best, weâ€™re not good enough to coast through and expect to beat certain teams in the knockout stages.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Play your best 11 and keep the momentum going, regardless of who we play in the latter stages we should be doing our best, weâ€™re not good enough to coast through and expect to beat certain teams in the knockout stages.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that but who is going to remember a top quality group win at a World Cup? It's all about when you go home, if you can help with that slightly (and rest some players as Kellfire suggested) it's a better option for me.
I'm expecting some players rested tomorrow although Kane is a funny one with him being in the run for the golden boot.


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I get that but who is going to remember a top quality group win at a World Cup? It's all about when you go home, if you can help with that slightly (and rest some players as Kellfire suggested) it's a better option for me.
I'm expecting some players rested tomorrow although Kane is a funny one with him being in the run for the golden boot.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say they will start with 9/10 of the starting eleven, and then take key players off at HT or mid way through second half. Wholesale changes aren't right for me - momentum killer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 27, 2018)

Donâ€™t play anyone on a yellow card.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I get that but who is going to remember a top quality group win at a World Cup? It's all about when you go home, if you can help with that slightly (and rest some players as Kellfire suggested) it's a better option for me.
I'm expecting some players rested tomorrow although Kane is a funny one with him being in the run for the golden boot.
		
Click to expand...

The logic is wrong though. There's a fair chance Colombia win tomorrow and top their group I would say, and then potentially Japan will come in 2nd. I would much, much rather play Japan personally, so in that respect finishing 1st in our group betters our chance of going one round further, with an easier last 16 tie.

Trying to fix it so we come 2nd implies that we can comfortably beat anyone from Group H, but that grossly underrates Colombia in my opinion.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			I'd say they will start with 9/10 of the starting eleven, and then take key players off at HT or mid way through second half. Wholesale changes aren't right for me - momentum killer.
		
Click to expand...

That's just it mate I don't agree with the whole momentum thing, I think it breeds over confidence which England have been guilty of many a time. Use yer head son


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The logic is wrong though. There's a fair chance Colombia win tomorrow and top their group I would say, and then potentially Japan will come in 2nd. I would much, much rather play Japan personally, so in that respect finishing 1st in our group betters our chance of going one round further, with an easier last 16 tie.

Trying to fix it so we come 2nd implies that we can comfortably beat anyone from Group H, but that grossly underrates Colombia in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I'm sheeiiite scared of Colombia, they're a cracking team. I'm sort of hoping they finish 2nd


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Continue with the same team unless someone is injured. Keep it going and rest players in the second half if needed


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Not really, I'm sheeiiite scared of Colombia, they're a cracking team. I'm sort of hoping they finish 2nd 

Click to expand...

Well, you can't bank on other results going your way, so if we phone in a dismal performance in order to finish 2nd, then end up with Colombia then that will have backfired won't it? As I say, all you can do is focus on your own performance and take each game as it comes. For my money, Colombia are still favourites to top their group tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Question, is there a card amnesty after the groups? i.e. anyone with one card after the group stage gets it wiped off? But anyone with 2 misses the last 16?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, you can't bank on other results going your way, so if we phone in a dismal performance in order to finish 2nd, then end up with Colombia then that will have backfired won't it? As I say, all you can do is focus on your own performance and take each game as it comes. For my money, Colombia are still favourites to top their group tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Don't Colombia play before us so we'll know where they finish? I'd rather play them than Brazil fwiw.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Don't Colombia play before us so we'll know where they finish? I'd rather play them than Brazil fwiw.
		
Click to expand...

That's true actually, we are the last group to finish. But I do think they're likely to win their group which means we'll be wanting to win ours. 

I still think it's a false logic to try and plan your route through. Whoever you face is going to be a decent side to have got there. Before the tournament you'd have said you'd rather face Croatia than Argentina - but the fact Croatia destroyed Argentina and topped the group surely shows they are the better side anyway? Similarly, we could face Mexico instead of the expected Germany in the quarters - but Mexico outclassed Germany in their game anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's true actually, we are the last group to finish. But I do think they're likely to win their group which means we'll be wanting to win ours. 

I still think it's a false logic to try and plan your route through. Whoever you face is going to be a decent side to have got there. Before the tournament you'd have said you'd rather face Croatia than Argentina - but the fact Croatia destroyed Argentina and topped the group surely shows they are the better side anyway? Similarly, we could face Mexico instead of the expected Germany in the quarters - but Mexico outclassed Germany in their game anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Germany will come good and go all the way IMO, they can't stay rubbish for that long.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Don't Colombia play before us so we'll know where they finish? I'd rather play them than Brazil fwiw.
		
Click to expand...

True but you have to think that we have been planning and training for this game since the last one finished. Not sure that you can change the team at a few hours notice and expect a performance.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Germany will come good and go all the way IMO, they can't stay rubbish for that long.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised. I'm just saying it's cup football, anyone you face in the quarters will have won games to get there, and have momentum and a decent run of form most likely.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 27, 2018)

I would expect to see heavy rotation. It is a squad, not a team. Kane might be on the bench though, just in case he is needed with 20 to go.

Can he claim a goal from sat on the bench, or does he have to be on the pitch?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Germany will come good and go all the way IMO, they can't stay rubbish for that long.
		
Click to expand...

Their form going back to last winter is awful. Their only wins were two scraped results against the Swedes and Saudi Arabia, both in the last few weeks.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I would expect to see heavy rotation. It is a squad, not a team. Kane might be on the bench though, just in case he is needed with 20 to go.
		
Click to expand...

Every player is on the bench. You don't name a match day squad in the World Cup, it's the entire squad.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Their form going back to last winter is awful. Their only wins were two scraped results against the Swedes and Saudi Arabia, both in the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Coming good at the right time then? 

In truth I think he will rest a couple of players to keep them sharp. I think we could see Vardy starting for Kane. Walker is on a yellow and could use a rest, so I suspect he will be given the day off as well. The other yellow is Loftus-Cheek, but I think he'll stay in with the goal of Alli coming back in for the last 16 match anyway. Dier may play in Henderson's place for added security against the better side, as well as resting Henderson. I don't think you want to fall into the trap of changing the entire team though, so the others may remain. Remember Trippier and Lingard were subbed off early against Panama, so in effect they've had a bit of a rest, possibly means Gareth was planning to keep them in the starting XI.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Coming good at the right time then? 

In truth I think he will rest a couple of players to keep them sharp. I think we could see Vardy starting for Kane. Walker is on a yellow and could use a rest, so I suspect he will be given the day off as well. The other yellow is Loftus-Cheek, but I think he'll stay in with the goal of Alli coming back in for the last 16 match anyway. Dier may play in Henderson's place for added security against the better side, as well as resting Henderson. I don't think you want to fall into the trap of changing the entire team though, so the others may remain. Remember Trippier and Lingard were subbed off early against Panama, so in effect they've had a bit of a rest, possibly means Gareth was planning to keep them in the starting XI.
		
Click to expand...

Trippier came off because he was injured though, so TAA may be drafted in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I get that but who is going to remember a top quality group win at a World Cup? It's all about when you go home, if you can help with that slightly (and rest some players as Kellfire suggested) it's a better option for me.
I'm expecting some players rested tomorrow although Kane is a funny one with him being in the run for the golden boot.
		
Click to expand...

You keep playing your best available 11, great to give squad players a chance in dead rubbers, but to me your past that, every game treated as a cup final, starting with tomorrow, if we win let the opposition in the next round worry about us for a change.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2018)

Didn't understand a word of either anthem, but the contrast between the rousing Mexican and depressing Swedish one was noticable!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			So should England go for the potentially easier route with 2nd spot or try and win the group?
For me I think they should play it smart and go for the easier route, all I've heard on the radio from the ex pros is "keep on winning" etc, it just seems a bit of bravado and not very smart. Almost over confident if you will.
		
Click to expand...

Belguim have implied they would prefer second too......


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Loads going on in these two games. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			if we win let the opposition in the next round worry about us for a change.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the over confidence Iâ€™m talking about.
We arenâ€™t good enough to make that statement hence we have to play smarter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

I wouldnâ€™t have thought Southgate is that arrogant to try and manufacture something to gain a supposed â€œeasierâ€ route - play whoever is in front and the play the strongest available team - rest second half if the game is going well.

England shouldnâ€™t be afraid to play anyone and I would expect the players and manager would have a bit more pride to try and get a result that means they come second. There is a lot to be said about momentum within a tournament- keep it rolling , and make sure the manager and team do the best they can


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s the over confidence Iâ€™m talking about.
We arenâ€™t good enough to make that statement hence we have to play smarter.
		
Click to expand...

In that case playing for 2nd isn't even a consideration as we'll lose to Belgium either way!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany not looking great - why Ozil went back into the team Iâ€™m not sure , he is poor , really poor - Sane should be walking into this team.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You keep playing your best available 11, great to give squad players a chance in dead rubbers, but to me your past that, every game treated as a cup final, starting with tomorrow, if we win let the opposition in the next round worry about us for a change.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's any way we will go on and win the trophy playing the same players all the way through.
I believe Gareth has already stated he is going to make changes but not wholesome changes.

I'm with you on win the game and let others worry about us.
IMO we have played as well as anyone and should be afraid of no one.
What worries me is we lose to a team of cheats and fakers who play negative and try and beat us on penalties.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany will score a 96th minute winner.


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

I'd rest Walker as he's on a yellow, I'd give TAA the nod over Trippier who's possibly got a knock and, obviously, I'd drop Sterling in favour of Rashford ..................... well, in favour of anyone, really.
We must also go all out for a win, confidence is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Germany will score a 96th minute winner.
		
Click to expand...

Go to your room!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In that case playing for 2nd isn't even a consideration as we'll lose to Belgium either way! 

Click to expand...

Damn right mate &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Thatâ€™s Germany out then.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh my, how wrong about Germany was I &#128558;&#128514;


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Go to your room!!
		
Click to expand...

Six minutes of injury time. Just you wait and see! Theyâ€™re the Man-Utd-under-Ferguson of the international world!


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

Auf Wiedersehen Germany :rofl:.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 27, 2018)

Iâ€™m so glad I was wrong!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

What a poor World Cup from Germany - the talent in that squad should have been more than enough to get through but they have been shocking - zero pace , energy , passion - been flat all the tournament and ended up with what their play deserves.

Is that another team that won the WC going out in the Group Stage ( last 4 now I think )


----------



## user2010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Germany will score a 96th minute winner.
		
Click to expand...



Well done Mystic Homer:thup::rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2018)

Well played South Korea


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 27, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Well done Mystic Homer:thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Very glad to have this particular prediction incorrect! :clap::thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh how the sun is shining a little bit brighter in Mansfield today. &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2018)

and finishing bottom of the group.....I'm not giggling, honest


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh, glÃ¼cklicher tag!


----------



## user2010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			:rofl:

Very glad to have this particular prediction incorrect! :clap::thup:
		
Click to expand...



Me too bud. Top result:cheers:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

Thoroughly enjoyed that. South Korea never looked overawed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2018)

The best news is that England can't lose to Germany on penalties or in the semi-final,  the path to the final starting to open up for England and I am with them all the way - to the final that is....


----------



## hors limite (Jun 27, 2018)

Schadenfreude is such an ugly emotive response - but, as the Germans invented it.....


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

Neymar ....................... what a pathetic specimen he is.
A good strong 50/50 challenge and he decides to barrel roll 30yards along the touchline.
I really wish he'd hurt himself doing that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Neymar ....................... what a pathetic specimen he is.
A good strong 50/50 challenge and he decides to barrel roll 30yards along the touchline.
I really wish he'd hurt himself doing that.
		
Click to expand...

So the same sort of thing that is seen from Ronaldo on plenty of occasions yes ? Another pathetic specimen then


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2018)

The blatant feigning injury is cheating and needs to be stamped out.  Whoever is doing it and no matter how high their profile is.

Simples


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the same sort of thing that is seen from  Ronaldo on plenty of occasions yes ? Another pathetic specimen  then
		
Click to expand...

I think Neymar has been in a different class during this World Cup.
Shortly after the barrel roll performance, he was on the floor holding his face when the opponent had caught Neymar's shoulder ...................... oh, and that dive the other night :rofl:.

Yup, Ronaldo can be a right twonk, no mistake, but Neymar wins this one for me, but why bring Ronaldo into the conversation?
My point was about Neymar, why don't you just agree or disagree without bringing another player into it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The blatant feigning injury is cheating and needs to be stamped out.  Whoever is doing it and no matter how high their profile is.

Simples
		
Click to expand...

As with the bottling of DQ high profile golfers / they need to punish the players that do it 

The problem is the three worse players - Suarez , Ronaldo and Neymar are very high profile and the governing bodies donâ€™t dare charge them- itâ€™s spineless and it wonâ€™t go away until they do something


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As with the bottling of DQ high profile golfers / they need to punish the players that do it 

The problem is *the three worst players - Suarez , Ronaldo and Neymar* are very high profile and the governing bodies donâ€™t dare charge them- *itâ€™s spineless and it wonâ€™t go away until they do something*

Click to expand...

Agreed ....................... 100% :thup:.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 27, 2018)

At the moment, Serbia deserve something from this game.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 27, 2018)

Put the kiss of death on that didnâ€™t I?!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 25153

Click to expand...

Quality. There always looked like one of the so called big teams would go home early as many have struggled early on but managed to get it done. Germany though have looked shambolic and disorganised from the outset. There has to be a major rift in their camp as Low surely can't have got them playing that badly. I can't see how he'll hang onto the job, new contract or not


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s the over confidence Iâ€™m talking about.
We arenâ€™t good enough to make that statement hence we have to play smarter.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not over confidence at all, if we beat Belgium then we go through as top, unbeaten and 100% win rate, the team that finish 2nd will obviously see a team playing well, if we try and fix the result our perceived arrogance could give them a boost.
Iâ€™m happy to play one game at a time and try to win, I donâ€™t think weâ€™re good enough to win the World Cup, just hope the team gives a 100% effort and if we lose weâ€™ve no excuses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not over confidence at all, if we beat Belgium then we go through as top, unbeaten and 100% win rate, the team that finish 2nd will obviously see a team playing well, if we try and fix the result our perceived arrogance could give them a boost.
Iâ€™m happy to play one game at a time and try to win, I donâ€™t think weâ€™re good enough to win the World Cup, just hope the team gives a 100% effort and if we lose weâ€™ve no excuses.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like changes being made, probably from both teams according to SSN. I don't see that as a bad thing and don't think it'll make a difference and both sides will want to go out and try and win and top the group


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 28, 2018)

So Germany have gone out of the World Cup after failing to qualify from their group.

Donâ€™t mention the VAR.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Germany not looking great - why Ozil went back into the team Iâ€™m not sure , he is poor , really poor - Sane should be walking into this team.
		
Click to expand...

This is the Ozil who created 7 chances yesterday then. Ok, he is far from his best, but the rest of the team need to look in the mirror too. Hummels should have scored for sure.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

Surely LÃ¶w will step down now? He's achieved a lot obviously but perhaps he's reached the end of the line. Maybe they'll give the job to Klopp?

Sky Sports says Dier is going to start tonight. Initially I thought in Henderson's spot, but now I'm thinking if he wants to rest Walker because of his yellow card, Dier would be a good replacement to play that role on the right side of the back three. He's quicker than the likes of Cahill and Jones, and comfortable playing out from the back like Walker.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2018)

Come on Belgium &#128521;


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2018)

We still believe, we still believe
It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming

Football's coming home
Tears for heroes dressed in grey
No plans for final day
Stay in bed,drift away
It could have been all

Songs in the street
It was nearly complete
It was nearly so sweet
And now I'm singing
three lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming

No more years of hurt
No more need for dreaming
Talk about football coming home
and then one night in Rome
We were strong,we had grown
Now I see Ince ready for war

Gazza good as before
Shearer certain to score
And Psycho Screaming
Three lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
30 years of hurt

Never stopped me dreaming
I know that was then
But i could happen again

It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home,
It's coming home, it's coming
Football's coming home

Three lions the shirts
Jules Rimet still gleaming
30 years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming
Three lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
30 years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming

ENGLAND ! (clapping)
ENGLAND! (clapping)
ENGLAND! (clapping)
ENGLAND! (clapping)


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 28, 2018)

Rooter said:



			30 years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming
		
Click to expand...

It's actually more like 50 years now.....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			It's actually more like 50 years now.....
		
Click to expand...

52 years of mild disappointment would be accurate. Hurt is a bit strong. :lol:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

As the WC goes on and on, I find myself really wanting England to win it. What's going on?! I still think it's the Southgate influence... jolly lovely bloke, he is.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			52 years of mild disappointment would be accurate. Hurt is a bit strong. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't fit into the song as well though does it?!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			It doesn't fit into the song as well though does it?! 

Click to expand...

Accuracy over musicality I say!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			As the WC goes on and on, I find myself really wanting England to win it. What's going on?! I still think it's the Southgate influence... jolly lovely bloke, he is.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but Dele Alli with a WC winners medal? No thanks. The guy is a plum.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed, but Dele Alli with a WC winners medal? No thanks. The guy is a plum.
		
Click to expand...

Got no issue with Alli to be honest. Good player, exciting style.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Got no issue with Alli to be honest. Good player, exciting style.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see the video?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Did you not see the video?
		
Click to expand...

lol surely you don't mean the one in the hotel with the girl? What does that have to do with anything? :rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Did you not see the video?
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, not seen this yet. Time to see what social media reveals!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

So, we've had all this talk about whether it's best to finish 2nd or not, but we know Gareth is never going to send the team out looking for anything less than a win, so it's a non-starter.

But...

If we're drawing with ten minutes left, would he instruct the boys to pick up a bunch of cards so we can drop to 2nd on fair play?? Maybe even send Welbeck on from the bench and tell him to give the ref a slap and pick up a red card! That'd do the trick without losing the game and 'losing momentum'. Genius!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So, we've had all this talk about whether it's best to finish 2nd or not, but we know Gareth is never going to send the team out looking for anything less than a win, so it's a non-starter.

But...

If we're drawing with ten minutes left, would he instruct the boys to pick up a bunch of cards so we can drop to 2nd on fair play?? Maybe even send Welbeck on from the bench and tell him to give the ref a slap and pick up a red card! That'd do the trick without losing the game and 'losing momentum'. Genius! 

Click to expand...

Throw on Cahill and let him score another own goal &#128514;


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So, we've had all this talk about whether it's best to finish 2nd or not, but we know Gareth is never going to send the team out looking for anything less than a win, so it's a non-starter.

But...

If we're drawing with ten minutes left, would he instruct the boys to pick up a bunch of cards so we can drop to 2nd on fair play?? Maybe even send Welbeck on from the bench and tell him to give the ref a slap and pick up a red card! That'd do the trick without losing the game and 'losing momentum'. Genius! 

Click to expand...

FIFA have already said that anyone obviously "engineering themselves cautions" (my wording) with a view to worsening their teams disciplinary record in order to affect the group outcome, will be banned for the next match.

Don't ask me how they are going to judge....but they have done this in the past.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Throw on Cahill and let him score another own goal &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

No no, we still want to remain unbeaten so as not to lose momentum!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			FIFA have already said that anyone obviously "engineering themselves cautions" (my wording) with a view to worsening their teams disciplinary record in order to affect the group outcome, will be banned for the next match.

Don't ask me how they are going to judge....but they have done this in the past.
		
Click to expand...

How does that work? You get a red card you're banned for the next match anyway...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed, but Dele Alli with a WC winners medal? No thanks. The guy is a plum.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			lol surely you don't mean the one in the hotel with the girl? What does that have to do with anything? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the one. I didn't want Rooney to get a medal, or Ashley Cole, or Terry  to name a few others, for similar reasons. It's about moral fibre, or lack of it. I am a bit old fashioned like that.

They are not fit to lace the boots of Englands previous winners.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, that's the one. I didn't want Rooney to get a medal, or Ashley Cole, or Terry  to name a few others, for similar reasons. It's about moral fibre, or lack of it. I am a bit old fashioned like that.

They are not fit to lace the boots of Englands previous winners.
		
Click to expand...

Which team could win then if we are throwing morals in to it? It's going to be a pretty short list methinks.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which team could win then if we are throwing morals in to it? It's going to be a pretty short list methinks.
		
Click to expand...

For sure, but then I am not going to be force fed adverts with Croatian players in when I live in England!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			For sure, but then I am not going to be force fed adverts with Croatian players in when I live in England!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:.


----------



## IanM (Jun 28, 2018)

Japan and Poland stinking the place out right now.......&#128563;


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, that's the one. I didn't want Rooney to get a medal, or Ashley Cole, or Terry  to name a few others, for similar reasons. It's about moral fibre, or lack of it. I am a bit old fashioned like that.

They are not fit to lace the boots of Englands previous winners.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the comparison isn't relevant at all. Those three you mentioned all cheated on their wives. Alli is a 22 year old lad just out there enjoying himself. Completely different.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry but the comparison isn't relevant at all. Those three you mentioned all cheated on their wives. Alli is a 22 year old lad just out there enjoying himself. Completely different.
		
Click to expand...

And posting videos. A real gent.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

Is it the one from a couple of years ago youâ€™re talking about?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2018)

Fat Ashley doesn't waste any time does he!! https://www.sportsdirect.com/team-g...32?colcode=59013201?promo_name=fos-germany-r1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2018)

Eight changes to the England team for the match tonight. It's the World Cup not a sodding sports day at a school where everyone gets to take part. It would be typical of England to finish second in their group to get an easier path to the final and then to lose to Columbia in the next round.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 28, 2018)

IanM said:



			Japan and Poland stinking the place out right now.......&#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Yep, not good, I'm blaming Japan, they had most to lose (if Senegal scored) and Poland were ahead in the game and already out so were right to defend their win and couldn't be complicit in helping Japanese cause as they're not friends or neighbours (unlike Austria/W Germany in 1982).

Japs should have behaved better and tried to equalise, however terrified of losing 2-0 and missing last 16 I suppose. Difficult one to judge. At least it was just the last few minutes and not the whole game.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Eight changes to the England team for the match tonight. It's the World Cup not a sodding sports day at a school where everyone gets to take part. It would be typical of England to finish second in their group to get an easier path to the final and then to lose to Columbia in the next round.
		
Click to expand...

Way more than Southgate was making out he would do.
Could this be a stalemate on who can play the worst to come 2nd.

Has Gareth actually lied to the British public?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Way more than Southgate was making out he would do.
Could this be a stalemate on who can play the worst to come 2nd.

Has Gareth actually lied to the British public?
		
Click to expand...

I wasnâ€™t his biggest fan, but heâ€™s won me over, I trust what heâ€™s doing, I went for play your strongest all the time, but what do I know 

It is a dead rubber, but with Belgium playing their remainder, might be a better game than we think.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a lot of changes - very risky , this could be a stinker of a game with players looking to be safe - I really do hope they arenâ€™t looking for second place , that would be quite disrespectful and poor


----------



## User62651 (Jun 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Way more than Southgate was making out he would do.
Could this be a stalemate on who can play the worst to come 2nd.

Has Gareth actually lied to the British public?
		
Click to expand...

Might be a cracking game, even if it is the second choice teams, lets hope so. Imo absolutely right for Southgate to rest 8 0f 10 outfield players. It's a long tournament if you're to go all the way. Good management as result don't matter. If they win great, if they lose it's a different team.


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			that would be quite disrespectful and poor
		
Click to expand...

You missed out arrogant. 

It's absolutely laughable to consider yourself to play for an "easier draw" I bet the other sides seeing/hearing that won't need geeing up.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Has Gareth actually lied to the *British *public?
		
Click to expand...

Large swathes of us aren't paying any attention to him despite the broadcasters' best attempt to ram it down our throats.

Come on Belgium! Unless that means you get an easier draw.... errm.... come on the next round when youse can get knocked out!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

If one manager is disrespectful, arrogant etc then both are, England 8 changes, Belgium 9, get over yourselves.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Large swathes of us aren't paying any attention to him despite the broadcasters' best attempt to ram it down our throats.

Come on Belgium! Unless that means you get an easier draw.... errm.... come on the next round when youse can get knocked out!
		
Click to expand...

Sounding a bit scouse at the end there Karen.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If one manager is disrespectful, arrogant etc then both are, England 8 changes, Belgium 9, get over yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, it's a tournament and making best use of your squad will go a long way to being successful.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Sounding a bit scouse at the end there Karen.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Alright! Calm down, calm down!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a lot of changes - very risky , this could be a stinker of a game with players looking to be safe - I really do hope they arenâ€™t looking for second place , that would be quite disrespectful and poor
		
Click to expand...




Cabby said:



			You missed out arrogant. 

It's absolutely laughable to consider yourself to play for an "easier draw" I bet the other sides seeing/hearing that won't need geeing up.
		
Click to expand...

Any coach/Manager worth his salt would want to finish 2nd the way the draw is looking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

Any talk of easier draw has nothing to do with the next round but everything to do with the quarter finals. The options in the QF are likely Brazil, sorry Mexico, or Sweden/Switzerland. Anyone thinking that either Sweden or Switzerland are the equal of Brazil is embarrassing themselves. 

Colombia in the next round, for the second place team, is a very dangerous game.

Brazil are pretty much the team to beat now so every team will want to avoid them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Impressive start from Trent A-A.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Impressive start from Trent A-A.
		
Click to expand...

He looks like he's got rickets 

On Southgate - much respect from me - very professional manager, and hopefully will be a successful one too.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Any coach/Manager worth his salt would want to finish 2nd the way the draw is looking.
		
Click to expand...

But all those â€˜squadâ€™ players in tonight will want to impress and give Southgate a selection headache, surely? and rightly so.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good first half, satisfied with the performance.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Impressive start from Trent A-A.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible corners and free kicks though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Any talk of easier draw has nothing to do with the next round but everything to do with the quarter finals. The options in the QF are likely Brazil, sorry Mexico, or Sweden/Switzerland. Anyone thinking that either Sweden or Switzerland are the equal of Brazil is embarrassing themselves. 

Colombia in the next round, for the second place team, is a very dangerous game.

Brazil are pretty much the team to beat now so every team will want to avoid them.
		
Click to expand...

Its not in our hands though.
We r 3 bookings ahead and Belgium could let us score or play for the bore draw.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm surprised the Producer hasn't made Wrighty change that shirt...
Doing funny things to the picture&#128565;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

Not a coherent performance and Belgium definitely created the better chances. Would Southgate really be worried about winning or coming second and I have to be honest I think Sweden in particular would be a tricky tie (we've not a good record in recent years and I think we've only won twice against them since 1979 although a lot were draws but also a number of defeats too. I think we "should" be good enough to win the last 16 game against either opponent.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

From the reaction of the Belgium team and squad it didnâ€™t look like they want to finish 2nd!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

Cleanest strike of of Batshuaiyiâ€™s career there. Haha.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Cleanest strike of of Batshuaiyiâ€™s career there. Haha.
		
Click to expand...

His highlight reel for this tournament is going to be a tough watch for him.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

Rashford summed up. Great movement. Great awareness. 50p foot.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

Brilliantly placed shot from Rashford, keeping the dream alive!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2018)

Rashford is a talent but lazy and too casual at times for me...

Trent A A simply cannot kick a dead ball...he needs some vitamin D I tell you!


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2018)

Sterling would have




















Missed that too &#128514;


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

Not one player showing enough for a start in the QF.
Even think Rashford is missing on purpose.
Probably shows Southgate has picked his best 11 so far in the tournament.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Rashford is a talent but lazy and too casual at times for me...

Trent A A simply cannot kick a dead ball...he needs some vitamin D I tell you!
		
Click to expand...

Worst display of corners and free kicks you're likely to see.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 28, 2018)

This is officially the weirdest England World Cup game I have personally ever watched. Weâ€™re 1-0 down. I should want them to score and I sort of do. But I also sort of donâ€™t.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Trent A A simply cannot kick a dead ball...he needs some vitamin D I tell you!
		
Click to expand...

His delivery tonight has been awful. I'd get him off corners and dead ball situations. Not rocket science that one.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2018)

Kompany comes on, with the instruction to give a penalty away in the 89th minute &#128540;


----------



## Piece (Jun 28, 2018)

Has Eric Dier actually broken sweat yet and run?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Sterling would have




















Missed that too &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Its at times like that he would of ripped the net put the plank.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Kompany comes on, with the instruction to give a penalty away in the 89th minute &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Hope sterling takes it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2018)

If this was say Germany v Austria, I would say it's a bit of a fix. Oh er hang on.

But part of me is thinking maybe it's time to have 16 names in the hat after the group stages for the knockout stage alla the FA cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If this was say Germany v Austria, I would say it's a bit of a fix. Oh er hang on.

But part of me is thinking maybe it's time to have 16 names in the hat after the group stages for the knockout stage alla the FA cup.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem a bit farcical that if you are in the latter stages of the group games you can watch and plan your own destiny. I think you could seed the group winners so they don't meet (and an incentive to win it) and then you take your chances after that. However I'd suggest FIFA have an idea of what they want for their dream scenario final (Germany may have helped bugger that) and wouldn't want too many big names meeting in the last 16 and risk losing several


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

Do neither England nor Everton have a goalkeeping coach?


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm not watching, have Engerland won the world cup yet ?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Kompany comes on, with the instruction to give a penalty away in the 89th minute &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

That's not right Robin, it's doubtful he'd last til the 89th minute &#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Disappointed to lose, Rose went to ground far too easy!

Just hope it doesnâ€™t come back and bite us!

But, hopefully a bit of luck with the draw now


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2018)

Always a dead rubber to some degree, was never going to be a classic because nobody was fighting for survival. 

The â€˜squadâ€™ have had there opportunity, now never to be seen again ðŸ˜œ


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Columbia in the next round, and you lot think that's an easy route :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

Well safe to say that was poor , everything that was good about the first two games certainly werenâ€™t evident in that one 

Only one player I think from that 11 that should play in the next game and thatâ€™s Rose , can see the benefits of having someone with a natural left foot out wide 

Dier showed why he is behind Henderson and also Vardy looked out of depth as well as Delph

Shame about AA set pieces , he normally puts a very good ball from a dead ball situation but just wasnâ€™t there today - other than that he was solid 

As for the Rashford / Sterling debate - guess thatâ€™s shows why Southgate has gone for Sterling. He had a chance to show he should be playing instead of Sterling - promptly fluffed his lines 

England could have really put another marker down today but now they go and play a very good Columbian team - shame itâ€™s after losing

Starting to hear a bit of arrogance about being in the bottom half of the draw - Colombia are a very good team


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Columbia in the next round, and you lot think that's an easy route :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone said it will be easy? I must have missed it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Do neither England nor Everton have a goalkeeping coach?
		
Click to expand...

Its the same person - the GK coach at Everton is with the England squad


----------



## User101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Has anyone said it will be easy? I must have missed it.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? have you not been watching either ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2018)

Neville has just summed this result right up.


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Neville has just summed this result right up.
		
Click to expand...

england shortened in the outright betting, belgium lengthened, tells me all i need to know


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2018)

Really missed tripper tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its the same person - the GK coach at Everton is with the England squad
		
Click to expand...

That explains a lot.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2018)

Danny Rose a shoe in for the next game I reckon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			That explains a lot.
		
Click to expand...

It does - Pickford not had a great night


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 28, 2018)

Thought Dier and Delph were terrible. Defence stands around foot on the ball pondering their navels.
Got what we desdrved, and I hope that doesn't come back to bite us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

Poor game, and an average performance by a much changed team. AA delivery was poor. we were poor when we had opportunities and were stretched at times at the back. On the plus side, the route forward loos promising but I wouldn't write Columbia as an easy game and we've a habit of making it hard. I would be wary of Switzerland or Sweden after that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			That explains a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Not completely correct, Allardyce brought him in in December last year and he left with Allardyce, Silva has brought his own man in.
He was only with Everton for 5 months, Pickford has always struggled with his clearances and obviously needs to sort it out.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It does - Pickford not had a great night
		
Click to expand...

Twice he failed to take control when the ball was loose in his 6 yard box.

Twice he parried it back into play.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2018)

A typical match between two reasonable European teams/styles. Playing for second place? Those England players on the fringe were playing for a first team berth. One or two were disappointing, and its obvious there isn't a decent dead ball player in the squad let alone on the pitch tonight.

I wouldn't read too much into the result, nor think they've now got an easier route. There's no easy games in the knockout stages.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Twice he failed to take control when the ball was loose in his 6 yard box.

Twice he parried it back into play.
		
Click to expand...

And their goal came from Roseâ€™s error, Pickford got lucky with his clearances.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*As for the Rashford / Sterling debate - guess thatâ€™s shows why Southgate has gone for Sterling. He had a chance to show he should be playing instead of Sterling - promptly fluffed his lines 
*

Click to expand...

Get a grip, Phil, Sterling's been fluffing his lines for virtually all of his England career!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A typical match between two reasonable European teams/styles. Playing for second place? Those England players on the fringe were playing for a first team berth. One or two were disappointing, and its obvious there isn't a decent dead ball player in the squad let alone on the pitch tonight.

I wouldn't read too much into the result, nor think they've now got an easier route. There's no easy games in the knockout stages.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree . Tripper has been outstanding from corners


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2018)

fundy said:



			england shortened in the outright betting, belgium lengthened, tells me all i need to know
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so. Bookies rarely get it wrong.

Columbia, Sweden or Switzerland stand in the way of a *Pontential * semi final with Spain or Croatia.  Win the group and itâ€™s Japan,Brazil and then Argentina/Portugal.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Not completely correct, Allardyce brought him in in December last year and he left with Allardyce, Silva has brought his own man in.
He was only with Everton for 5 months, Pickford has always struggled with his clearances and obviously needs to sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

And yet he supposedly got "the nod" because of his use of the ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Get a grip, Phil, Sterling's been fluffing his lines for virtually all of his England career!
		
Click to expand...

2 goals in 40 games for Sterling. Rashford 3 goals in 20 games and only 20 years of age. Sterling has really stamped his authority


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 28, 2018)

Sadly I missed the game but I kinda knew the result anyway


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			And yet he supposedly got "the nod" because of his use of the ball.
		
Click to expand...

His distribution with his feet is excellent, letâ€™s be honest heâ€™s young, inexperienced and divides opinion as the best of a bad bunch.
Pope has had an excellent season at Burnley and should of been brought into the squad to get experience a lot earlier.
Butland is no better than Pickford.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Get a grip, Phil, Sterling's been fluffing his lines for virtually all of his England career!
		
Click to expand...

The post was about Rashford not grabbing his chance - for weeks a good number of people have done nothing but ride Sterling down because he isnâ€™t getting any goals and the supposed answer was Rashford ( who has had a season without many goals ) so Rashford got his chance and didnâ€™t take it , he had a number of chances , one glaring one and missed - if it was Sterling it quite clear what the reaction would have been. Sterling has been on the pitch everytime England has played well and been fully involved in all of Englandâ€™s good play and right now the spot is his.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 28, 2018)

Columbia had to work hard for a win today, our first team had their feet up.
Fingers crossed world cup coc k up doesn't rear it's ugly head again.

Tuesdays going to be a good day, watch open qualifying at princes then footy &#128512;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Columbia had to work hard for a win today, our first team had their feet up.
Fingers crossed world cup coc k up doesn't rear it's ugly head again.

Tuesdays going to be a good day, watch open qualifying at princes then footy &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Although the Columbian team talk pretty much writes itself. They're certainly going to be up for it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			2 goals in 40 games for Sterling. Rashford 3 goals in 20 games and only 20 years of age. Sterling has really stamped his authority
		
Click to expand...

Yes he has in Southgateâ€™s eyes, thatâ€™s why he gets the nod!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			His distribution with his feet is excellent, letâ€™s be honest heâ€™s young, inexperienced and divides opinion as the best of a bad bunch.
Pope has had an excellent season at Burnley and should of been brought into the squad to get experience a lot earlier.
Butland is no better than Pickford.
		
Click to expand...

Butland is both stronger and more commanding than Pickford. 

As for Pickford's feet all that he has done in the three games is , take a touch and lump it long. No different to any other keeper over the last 50 years.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Although the Columbian team talk pretty much writes itself. They're certainly going to be up for it!
		
Click to expand...

With 8 & 9 changes the Columbian team talk wonâ€™t have changed.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 28, 2018)

Not sure what to make of that. Wellbeck should be no where near this squad, Vardy doesn't work for England. Rose half decent. Bubble burst a bit with the loss,  first real opponent and it's a loss. Re avoiding Brazil, after Germany doing them 7-1 on their own patch, that inferiority complex re Brazil should be gone now. Argentina have been poor too and Portugal are a 1 man team so is it really the stronger side of the draw England have avoided? South American teams don't win world cups in Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Butland is both stronger and more commanding than Pickford. 

As for Pickford's feet all that he has done in the three games is , take a touch and lump it long. No different to any other keeper over the last 50 years.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously Southgate disagrees.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2018)

The Colombians will be fully charged up and have already produced a strong line up &#128540;


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Disagree . Tripper has been outstanding from corners
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree with this, we missed Trippier big time tonight. I thought the worse player on the pitch was Dier - he was dreadful and looked like he just wasn't interested - very disappointing.Jordan Henderson is a definite shoe in now.
The real positive in the 2nd half was when Harry Maguire came on - his probing runs from defence were a threat that wasn't there in the first half.

Losing tonight will hopefully refocus the team ready for the next round.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Not sure what to make of that. Wellbeck should be no where near this squad, Vardy doesn't work for England. Rose half decent. Bubble burst a bit with the loss,  first real opponent and it's a loss. Re avoiding Brazil, after Germany doing them 7-1 on their own patch, that inferiority complex re Brazil should be gone now. Argentina have been poor too and Portugal are a 1 man team so is it really the stronger side of the draw England have avoided? South American teams don't win world cups in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely donâ€™t think it matters, with so many changes by both teams it was a B Team match, only 2 or 3 of that starting 11 will probably start on Tuesday, if Alli is fit heâ€™ll revert to his original 11.

Long long way to go and neither Columbia or Japan would be mugs.

A lot of Columbiaâ€™s set up will come from whether James is fit or not, he only lasted 30 minutes today I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Obviously Southgate disagrees.
		
Click to expand...

Southgate has, in my eyes, got nearly every decision right.

But not all!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The post was about Rashford not grabbing his chance - for weeks a good number of people have done nothing but ride Sterling down because he isnâ€™t getting any goals and the supposed answer was Rashford ( who has had a season without many goals ) so Rashford got his chance and didnâ€™t take it , he had a number of chances , one glaring one and missed - if it was Sterling it quite clear what the reaction would have been. Sterling has been on the pitch everytime England has played well and been fully involved in all of Englandâ€™s good play and right now the spot is his.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on head ðŸ‘

Unfortunately thats not the performance we wanted to see from Rashford, he had his chance and not convinced many in the same way Sterling does not. I do like the balance and the set up in the first 11 and think that Danny Rose is the no1 left back. The way we play we need another proven goal scorer up front with Kane. I still think that person is Rashford. Yup Rashford had a chance, But playing alongside Delph  and Vardy is differant to Kane and Lingard.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hard to form a opinion tonight except the second string are average.
But only two or three will ever get in the first 11 anyway as sub.

We just donâ€™t have a really creative midfield ( quarterback) who can control the game , If we did I think we would have a chance.

Rose and Delph poor for the goal , but was a very average game.

In Pickford defence these modern balls move so much in the air that itâ€™s very easy to miss time your dive and get there before the ball and it just hits your forearms/ wrist .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 28, 2018)

Belgium are my favourites to win the WC so pretty good effort from England.
Three or four outstanding players in that Belgium team. The goalie and the three centre backs hardly broke into a sweat.
For England Maguire had a good second half and the two new young forwards played well.

Dier showed in his two games against Scotland that he should not be playing at this level, and Welbeck is totally out of his depth. 

This team should reach the semi finals, beyond that doubtful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Southgate has, in my eyes, got nearly every decision right.

But not all!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: I wouldnâ€™t of been bothered if Pickford wasnâ€™t picked.
Worse selection of keepers weâ€™ve had for years.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Any talk of easier draw has nothing to do with the next round but everything to do with the quarter finals. The options in the QF are likely Brazil, sorry Mexico, or Sweden/Switzerland. Anyone thinking that either Sweden or Switzerland are the equal of Brazil is embarrassing themselves. 

Colombia in the next round, for the second place team, is a very dangerous game.

Brazil are pretty much the team to beat now so every team will want to avoid them.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.
If we can't beat Colombia, who are a cracking team, then we don't deserve to win the tournament. We get past them, then here we go.
I don't think there's anything to read into tonights game apart from Belgium reserves are better than ours.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:thup: I wouldnâ€™t of been bothered if Pickford wasnâ€™t picked.
Worse selection of keepers weâ€™ve had for years.
		
Click to expand...

Since Shilton and Clemence when did we last have a decent keeper.

The current trio are no worse than those before them (and definitely better than some).


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Since Shilton and Clemence when did we last have a decent keeper.

The current trio are no worse than those before them (and definitely better than some).
		
Click to expand...

Chris Woods?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Since Shilton and Clemence when did we last have a decent keeper.

The current trio are no worse than those before them (and definitely better than some).
		
Click to expand...

David Seaman did a good job.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Chris Woods?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s still on the tour, good to see him keeping a sports career.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Chris Woods?
		
Click to expand...

Rangers bias showing there.

No, not for me. Certainly not at international level.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Chris Woods?
		
Click to expand...

Very good keeper - should have got a lot more caps than he did.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			David Seaman did a good job.
		
Click to expand...

He also had some much better defenders in front of him


----------



## larmen (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			David Seaman did a good job.
		
Click to expand...

HE really did, but it's always going to be about the one blunder. Unfortunately.


It's looking like an Argentina - England final to me.
(no, not English myself)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

larmen said:



			HE really did, but it's always going to be about the one blunder. Unfortunately.


It's looking like an Argentina - England final to me.
(no, not English myself)
		
Click to expand...

I think every keeper has a blunder that defines them (Shilton flapping at the German free kick in 1990) but Seaman was a good keeper for England.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think every keeper has a blunder that defines them (Shilton flapping at the German free kick in 1990) but Seaman was a good keeper for England.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I must admit  Seaman was the one I forgot


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hart - 70+ Caps
James - 50+
Robinson - 40+
Green - 12
Foster
Forster
Plus quite a few more with a couple of caps

All since Seaman finished in 2002


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Hart - 70+ Caps
James - 50+
Robinson - 40+
Green - 12
Foster
Forster
Plus quite a few more with a couple of caps

All since Seaman finished in 2002
		
Click to expand...

Just proves how short of decent goalkeeping options we have been.

The top two on that list were best known for their errors (and arrogance) and IMO would never have got a game had they been competing with the likes of Shilton,  Clemence or Seaman.


----------



## IainP (Jun 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Columbia in the next round, and you lot think that's an easy route :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not all of us! This was before the 3rd games.


IainP said:



			I can see Columbia making it out if the group and giving England or Belgium a few problems
		
Click to expand...

Hope it doesn't come back to haunt me


----------



## IainP (Jun 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Danny Rose a shoe in for the next game I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Was that for the attacking part?
I was driving so just on the radio for most of game, but all they could talk about in 1st half was how Rose had been skinned time after time and not won any battles with the eventual goal scorer.

Eng def need to find a way to a clean sheet in next game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Just proves how short of decent goalkeeping options we have been.

The top two on that list were best known for their errors (and arrogance) and IMO would never have got a game had they been competing with the likes of Shilton,  Clemence or Seaman.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, even Gordon West was better.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 28, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nail on head ðŸ‘

Unfortunately thats not the performance we wanted to see from Rashford, he had his chance and not convinced many in the same way Sterling does not. I do like the balance and the set up in the first 11 and think that Danny Rose is the no1 left back. The way we play we need another proven goal scorer up front with Kane. I still think that person is Rashford. Yup Rashford had a chance, But playing alongside Delph  and Vardy is differant to Kane and Lingard.
		
Click to expand...

The good thing about Rashford and Sterling is there movement, they are both quick and clever,and if they continue to do it we will continue to open teams up.
Rashford will be disappointed with his overall performance but one thing is he will not hide.
There is Ã  chance that one of them could be that match winner,just keep getting in those positions.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 28, 2018)

Pickford looks OK to me.
I had not heard of him up to the World Cup but he could be the best England keeper for quite a few years.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only one player I think from that 11 that should play in the next game and thatâ€™s Rose , can see the benefits of having someone with a natural left foot out wide
		
Click to expand...

Well there's a shock. Rose clearly at fault for the goal and added nothing that Young hasn't in the first two games, but shock horror you'd have him out simply because he's right footed. Or because of who he plays for... nah, you wouldn't be biased...



Hobbit said:



			A typical match between two reasonable European teams/styles. Playing for second place? Those England players on the fringe were playing for a first team berth. One or two were disappointing, and its obvious there isn't a decent dead ball player in the squad let alone on the pitch tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Must agree with others, Trippier has a fantastic delivery from dead balls and he's shown that consistently in the first two games.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Well there's a shock. Rose clearly at fault for the goal and added nothing that Young hasn't in the first two games, but shock horror you'd have him out simply because he's right footed. Or because of who he plays for... nah, you wouldn't be biased
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the perfect example of everything that happens these days when people talk about England because certain people like yourself are unable to see past what team someone supports 

My liking of Rose has absolutely nothing to do with who I support or who Young plays for - I believe Rose is a far better player than Young by a country mile - I would prefer to have Trippier or AA or Delph or Walker or in fact the GK playing left over Young who i think is poor - simple as that nothing to do with bias 

And itâ€™s no surprise you highlight my post so that you can bring bias into it as opposed to this one 



chrisd said:



			Danny Rose a shoe in for the next game I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the bias is quite clearly in your camp.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s the perfect example of everything that happens these days when people talk about England because certain people like yourself are unable to see past what team someone supports 

My liking of Rose has absolutely nothing to do with who I support or who Young plays for - I believe Rose is a far better player than Young by a country mile - I would prefer to have Trippier or AA or Delph or Walker or in fact the GK playing left over Young who i think is poor - simple as that nothing to do with bias 

And itâ€™s no surprise you highlight my post so that you can bring bias into it as opposed to this one 



Maybe the bias is quite clearly in your camp.
		
Click to expand...

Are you even reading what you're writing? Rose has barely played this season compared to Young and is clearly battling form and inner-demons right now. He made a clear mistake last night.

You're quite obviously against Ashley Young for some reason because he has demonstrated all season that he's in better form than Rose, and has done so in this World Cup as well. The fact he plays for Man Utd is coincidental for me because the facts are on my side - he's playing better than Rose.

I easily put aside my team allegiance. I've got no qualms in saying that Henderson has been very good in the opening games and is rightly set to play in the next round. I've got no qualms in TAA being in the squad despite lack of evidence he can do it for England because he's had an excellent season at Liverpool and deserves his chance. I'd have had Lallana in the squad as that something a little different who can unlock a door when a game is tight. All Liverpool players that I should detest for their club. You're not seeing me saying that Walker or Stones should be dropped for Phil Jones or Smalling, even though Walker is playing out of position and Stones didn't feature so much for Man City. The evidence that I'm biased towards United players just isn't there in this England squad.

I'm highlighting you saying it, over others, because of the way you've stuck at this nonsense argument since game one, even though Young has done absolutely nothing to deserve being dropped.

Your defence of Sterling is the elephant in the room with your bias. The fella has been woeful in this World Cup. A quick tap back for Lingard to score against Panama does not a good world cup make.

You're all about keeping a winning team going, keep Sterling in, it's working, it's working... oh... BUT DROP ASHLEY YOUNG.

Seriously, you get some unjustified abuse on football threads, stuff that seems personal and is over the top, but when it comes to purely footballing stuff you're completely unable to be unbiased when it comes to Liverpool and ex-Liverpool players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Are you even reading what you're writing? Rose has barely played this season compared to Young and is clearly battling form and inner-demons right now. He made a clear mistake last night.

You're quite obviously against Ashley Young for some reason because he has demonstrated all season that he's in better form than Rose, and has done so in this World Cup as well. The fact he plays for Man Utd is coincidental for me because the facts are on my side - he's playing better than Rose.

I easily put aside my team allegiance. I've got no qualms in saying that Henderson has been very good in the opening games and is rightly set to play in the next round. I've got no qualms in TAA being in the squad despite lack of evidence he can do it for England because he's had an excellent season at Liverpool and deserves his chance. I'd have had Lallana in the squad as that something a little different who can unlock a door when a game is tight. All Liverpool players that I should detest for their club. You're not seeing me saying that Walker or Stones should be dropped for Phil Jones or Smalling, even though Walker is playing out of position and Stones didn't feature so much for Man City. The evidence that I'm biased towards United players just isn't there in this England squad.

I'm highlighting you saying it, over others, because of the way you've stuck at this nonsense argument since game one, even though Young has done absolutely nothing to deserve being dropped.

Your defence of Sterling is the elephant in the room with your bias. The fella has been woeful in this World Cup. A quick tap back for Lingard to score against Panama does not a good world cup make.

You're all about keeping a winning team going, keep Sterling in, it's working, it's working... oh... BUT DROP ASHLEY YOUNG.

Seriously, you get some unjustified abuse on football threads, stuff that seems personal and is over the top, but when it comes to purely footballing stuff you're completely unable to be unbiased when it comes to Liverpool and ex-Liverpool players.
		
Click to expand...

Went a long way there to justify yourself havenâ€™t you - still ignoring that another person also said Rose should play simple 

I think Rose is the best left back in the squad and should play ( he plays for Spurs btw so not sure thatâ€™s bias ) - I donâ€™t rate Young and every game so far I have found his lack of left foot to be stifling attacks with him having to cut in onto his right , I donâ€™t rate him - simple , I would prefer a natural left footer as the left wing back , I think itâ€™s bettet for the balance of the team.

As for the rest of your post - just read a lot of blah tbh


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Went a long way there to justify yourself havenâ€™t you - still ignoring that another person also said Rose should play simple
		
Click to expand...

I didn't ignore it - I addressed it directly! See, you only read what you want to read.

"I'm highlighting you saying it, over others, because of the way you've stuck at this nonsense argument since game one, even though Young has done absolutely nothing to deserve being dropped."





			I think Rose is the best left back in the squad
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree that he's the most naturally talented - but he's clearly not producing it.


----------



## drewster (Jun 29, 2018)

I agree with the Danny Rose comments, he's got to play against Columbia. Ashley Young whilst he has been adequately serviceable can now "ride the pine" for the rest of the World Cup...however long that may be.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

Weird game last night. Saw it described as an international friendly randomly dropped into the middle of a World Cup, which is about accurate. As soon as the line-ups were announced you could see neither manager really wanted to win (or at least weren't bothered if they lost) so it would be a poor game, and it was. 

I don't think you can read too much into it to be honest. Nobody really stepped up and made a place theirs. Set piece delivery from TAA was extremely poor, so Trippier was sorely missed (was there no one else in that 11 that could put a ball in the box??). Rashford had the perfect chance to prove he should be playing and failed to take it - he claimed Courtois saved it, and we were awarded the corner, but the replay showed that he cleared didn't save it, Rashford just missed the target completely. Not many players if any really came out with much credit there. But, I think the fears about us 'losing momentum' probably haven't come to fruition either, because it was such a dead rubber that you can basically pretend it never happened. 

If we go and beat Colombia, then resting the players here will have proved to be an outstanding decision. If we lose that then it won't, obviously. Roll on Tuesday I guess.

What the hell am I going to watch today when there's no games on?? Major withdrawal symptoms incoming...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I didn't ignore it - I addressed it directly! See, you only read what you want to read.

"I'm highlighting you saying it, over others, because of the way you've stuck at this nonsense argument since game one, even though Young has done absolutely nothing to deserve being dropped."




I'd agree that he's the most naturally talented - but he's clearly not producing it.
		
Click to expand...

In a lacklustre performance I think Rose stood out above most. Yes he made a mistake but then he wasn't singly culpable for the goal, he adds much more going forward than Young and has a left foot that is not just for standing on. No, Young hasn't done anything wrong but then he didn't play against a side in the two games that tested him, I don't think Rose would have struggled either and, for me, its about putting out the best players for each game from now on and I rate Rose over Young every day of the week.  I'm also unbiased as I'm a Palace fan!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm on the fence about Young/Rose. Young unquestionably had the better season. Rose unquestionably is the better left wing back when both are on their day. The only question is what sort of condition Rose is in, and none of us are privy to that information - Southgate is. If he feels Rose is in a good place with fitness and sharpness, he'll probably play him, if he's not quite there, then Young will play.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			In a lacklustre performance I think Rose stood out above most. Yes he made a mistake but then he wasn't singly culpable for the goal, he adds much more going forward than Young and has a left foot that is not just for standing on. No, Young hasn't done anything wrong but then he didn't play against a side in the two games that tested him, I don't think Rose would have struggled either and, for me, its about putting out the best players for each game from now on and I rate Rose over Young every day of the week.  I'm also unbiased as I'm a Palace fan!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I can't help but disagree with you based on what both players do on the pitch. Rose struggled to get a place in the Spurs team this year due to his lack of form and his mental troubles, too.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 29, 2018)

So with 48 games played already, has any individual player been a standout so put themselves in the shop window for a move to a big European club from their current relative obscurity?

None spring to mind.

Has been an excellent groups phase though, perhaps best ever?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So with 48 games played already, has any individual player been a standout so put themselves in the shop window for a move to a big European club from their current relative obscurity?

None spring to mind.

Has been an excellent groups phase though, perhaps best ever?
		
Click to expand...

I think youâ€™re correct, thereâ€™s been some great moments of play from both teams and individuals, but at this early stage I donâ€™t see anyone head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So with 48 games played already, has any individual player been a standout so put themselves in the shop window for a move to a big European club from their current relative obscurity?

None spring to mind.

Has been an excellent groups phase though, perhaps best ever?
		
Click to expand...

Hirving Lozano? If you can call the Dutch league obscurity (near enough). 
Was going to say Etebo of Nigeria, apparently he was already bought by Stoke three weeks ago though. 
Couple of the Russians got some attention, like Golovin, although he was already getting linked to some big teams beforehand I think.

Can't think of many others.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2018)

Never buy a player based on a good World Cup. Many a dud has been bought that way.


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Never buy a player based on a good World Cup. Many a dud has been bought that way.
		
Click to expand...

Karel Poborsky springs to mind


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			Karel Poborsky springs to mind 

Click to expand...

El Haj Diouf and a few of his team mates. They had a great world cup and then .........................


----------



## drewster (Jun 29, 2018)

My thoughts are that Danny Rose was always going to play once he got some miles in his legs. Ashley Young has been keeping the bed warm in the meantime. I'm  a West Ham fan and hate both Spurs and Man U but can see the obvious benefit and upgrade in Danny Rose from Ashley Young.  Maybe GS proves me wrong on Tuesday but we'll see.


One thing for certain is we really lack a dead ball specialist , TAA's corners and free kicks were woeful last night and Ashley Youngs were awful in the previous two games.


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			In a lacklustre performance I think Rose stood out above most. Yes he made a mistake but then he wasn't singly culpable for the goal, he adds much more going forward than Young and has a left foot that is not just for standing on. No, Young hasn't done anything wrong but then he didn't play against a side in the two games that tested him, I don't think Rose would have struggled either and, for me, its about putting out the best players for each game from now on and I rate Rose over Young every day of the week.  I'm also unbiased as I'm a Palace fan!
		
Click to expand...

Rose was good going forward but when it came to his bread and butter, defending, he wasn't great at all. Gave Januzaj far too much space for goal. I want my international defender to close him down. Rose is the better player but Young is in better form. The better teams will expose the space behind Trippier and Rose/Young.


----------



## drewster (Jun 29, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So with 48 games played already, has any individual player been a standout so put themselves in the shop window for a move to a big European club from their current relative obscurity?

None spring to mind.

Has been an excellent groups phase though, perhaps best ever?
		
Click to expand...

Quintero from Columbia has been proper good and correct if i'm wrong he's still playing in South America. He'll get picked up by someone I'm sure.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Well, I can't help but disagree with you based on what both players do on the pitch. Rose struggled to get a place in the Spurs team this year due to his lack of form and his mental troubles, too.
		
Click to expand...


Well, lucky our views are only opinion, but yours is wrong


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			Karel Poborsky springs to mind 

Click to expand...

Beautiful hair though!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

drewster said:



			My thoughts are that Danny Rose was always going to play once he got some miles in his legs. Ashley Young has been keeping the bed warm in the meantime. I'm  a West Ham fan and hate both Spurs and Man U but can see the obvious benefit and upgrade in Danny Rose from Ashley Young.  Maybe GS proves me wrong on Tuesday but we'll see.


One thing for certain is we really lack a dead ball specialist , TAA's corners and free kicks were woeful last night and Ashley Youngs were awful in the previous two games.
		
Click to expand...

Were you not paying attention when Trippier delivered a succession of excellent corners and free kicks in the first two games?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 29, 2018)

drewster said:



			My thoughts are that Danny Rose was always going to play once he got some miles in his legs. Ashley Young has been keeping the bed warm in the meantime. I'm  a West Ham fan and hate both Spurs and Man U but can see the obvious benefit and upgrade in Danny Rose from Ashley Young.  Maybe GS proves me wrong on Tuesday but we'll see.


One thing for certain is we really lack a dead ball specialist , TAA's corners and free kicks were woeful last night and Ashley Youngs were awful in the previous two games.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get this at all.
If you go back over the last few pages most people say Trippiers free kick and especially corners were good,I bet you couldn't find me 3 corners or free kicks Young took in the 2 previous games.
Young or Rose would be fine by me but to state Rose would be better,well who knows.
As you say Young hasn't really been tested,however Rose was and failed,although maybe that wouldn't happen again.
I will hazard a guess it will be the same team that started the first game,I suspect Alli is fit again.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Were you not paying attention when Trippier delivered a succession of excellent corners and free kicks in the first two games?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously he wasn't because it was blindingly obvious to most.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't get this at all.
If you go back over the last few pages most people say Trippiers free kick and especially corners were good,I bet you couldn't find me 3 corners or free kicks Young took in the 2 previous games.
Young or Rose would be fine by me but to state Rose would be better,well who knows.
As you say Young hasn't really been tested,however Rose was and failed,although maybe that wouldn't happen again.
*I will hazard a guess it will be the same team that started the first game,I suspect Alli is fit again*.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. If nothing else, last night proved how vital so many of our players are to the system Gareth has designed. Trippier, Lingard, Kane, Henderson, Maguire, all absolutely vital to the way that we're playing for different reasons.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 29, 2018)

Both Rose and Rashford had to prove they deserved selection over Young/Sterling last night through their performance. Neither did anywhere near enough to displace the current status-quo, in fact both failed at their most important part of the match respectively.

Fully expect to see the same side that started the Tunisia game take the pitch against Columbia (or RLC if Alli isnt fit)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2018)

drewster said:



			My thoughts are that Danny Rose was always going to play once he got some miles in his legs. Ashley Young has been keeping the bed warm in the meantime. I'm  a West Ham fan and hate both Spurs and Man U but can see the obvious benefit and upgrade in Danny Rose from Ashley Young.  Maybe GS proves me wrong on Tuesday but we'll see.


One thing for certain is we really lack a dead ball specialist , TAA's corners and free kicks were woeful last night and Ashley Youngs were awful in the previous two games.
		
Click to expand...

AA is normally very good from the dead ball so was weird seeing him put in so many poor ones , maybe a bit of nerves 

Trippier delivers a very good ball from a set piece and also from open play - he is a very good right back 

England have that spot sorted for a good number of years with Trippier and AA


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			AA is normally very good from the dead ball so was weird seeing him put in so many poor ones , maybe a bit of nerves
		
Click to expand...



I was gutted for the lad... A bit overawed perhaps... Though in open play he did well... 
A bit of good management from Gareth needed so it doesn't knock him back too much....


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

The game was played at such low intensity, I wouldn't judge anyone's future development from the game. TAA will do just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I was gutted for the lad... A bit overawed perhaps... Though in open play he did well... 
A bit of good management from Gareth needed so it doesn't knock him back too much....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, though the way he started the game and his initial distribution in open play, I thought he was anything but overawed.
Even as a blue I think heâ€™s had an excellent season and hopefully will go from strength to strength for England.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 29, 2018)

To judge TAA on last night is a bit stupid. Judge him on how he performed under high pressure for Liverpool this season. An incredibly exciting prospect. (and I hold less than a neutral opinion of Liverpool!)


----------



## drewster (Jun 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Were you not paying attention when Trippier delivered a succession of excellent corners and free kicks in the first two games?
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree more about Trippier and apologies for the oversight but if you go over the same 3 games there has been numerous corners and free kicks that haven't got anywhere near their intended destinations with TAA last night and Young the guilty parties. 

I'm not here to pick fault though and be all "Debbie Downer" but merely to add my own insight and thoughts. We seem to be in very good shape for Tuesday night and quite rightly can approach it with plenty of optimism .


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 29, 2018)

OK World Cup trivia question here. Wondering if anyone knows the answer to this as Google has failed me!

In terms of pre-tournament rankings, which was the lowest ranked team ever to win the World Cup? Lowest ranked team left in this one at the moment is Russia at 70. 

Has it always been a top ten ranked side whoâ€™s done it, or has there ever been a longer shot whoâ€™s been victorious?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			OK World Cup trivia question here. Wondering if anyone knows the answer to this as Google has failed me!

In terms of pre-tournament rankings, which was the lowest ranked team ever to win the World Cup? Lowest ranked team left in this one at the moment is Russia at 70. 

Has it always been a top ten ranked side whoâ€™s done it, or has there ever been a longer shot whoâ€™s been victorious?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the answer but if I was to guess I'd say France in 98. Bearing in mind they didn't even qualify for 90 or 94, and went out in the group stage of Euro 92. They did get to the semis of Euro 96 though, but I can't imagine they were ranked hugely high with no sustained period of success evident. 

Rankings are always a bit flawed anyway though, since the host nation doesn't play any qualifiers, their ranking drops due to lack of competitive games. France hosted 98 when they won, so that's another reason I suspect they might be the answer. Any host nation will probably have been ranked artificially low by the time the tournament started.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nail on head &#62541;

Unfortunately thats not the performance we wanted to see from Rashford, he had his chance and not convinced many in the same way Sterling does not. I do like the balance and the set up in the first 11 and think that Danny Rose is the no1 left back. The way we play we need another proven goal scorer up front with Kane. I still think that person is Rashford. Yup Rashford had a chance, *But playing alongside Delph  and Vardy is different to Kane and Lingard*.
		
Click to expand...

Correct ............. and playing against Belgium is different to Tunisia and Panama.
It's difficult to judge a player on the basis of that one game, but the one who really scares me is the 'keeper. He has to learn to push the ball over or wide and not back into the six yard box!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			OK World Cup trivia question here. Wondering if anyone knows the answer to this as Google has failed me!

In terms of pre-tournament rankings, which was the lowest ranked team ever to win the World Cup? Lowest ranked team left in this one at the moment is Russia at 70. 

Has it always been a top ten ranked side whoâ€™s done it, or has there ever been a longer shot whoâ€™s been victorious?
		
Click to expand...

You have to remember FIFA only started the rankings in 1992, so you can only answer it from then.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2018)

Just had a look at Lawro's predictions for the World Cup. 

He's got Liverpool to go unbeaten and win the competition.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2018)

Couple of potentially good games today

France V Argentina. Hate the French, hate the Argies, think the Frogs may just nudge it, but not really fussed who loses.

Uruguay v Portugal. This is the game to watch for niggly fouls , Olympic gold dives, Oscar worthy writhing around after an Olympic dive, cheating, complaining to the ref . And everything else that is wrong with the game.

Which is a shame as both sides can play when they want to 
If Suarez can keep his teeth out of Ronaldo, I reckon Portugal  to win


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



*Uruguay v Portugal. This is the game to watch *for niggly fouls , Olympic gold dives, Oscar worthy writhing around after an Olympic dive, cheating, complaining to the ref . And everything else that is wrong with the game.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really looking forward to this one.
Portugal to win 1-0 on goals, but Uruguay to win 2-1 on the red card count.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Argentina.

Not keen on the French. Ex brother in law was French. He was a ****.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2018)

BOOM!!
Best goal of the tournament so far, I don't think there will be a better one.
Take a bow Monsieur Pavard.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

That said, stunning strike from Pavard.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mbappe is quality too.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2018)

Pick a scoreline, any scoreline.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2018)

France turning it on.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2018)

Messi is totally anonymous today, very disappointing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2018)

Agueroooooooooooooooooooo!

Seems his face just doesn't fit - but at long last Messi passed to him!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Got to say, France look good.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 30, 2018)

Pogba mom for me best I have seen from him.
Mbappe looks the real deal as well.

glad to see the cheating diving argies out.

Thought the ref let to much go early on and lost control of the game.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2018)

That Mercado was a moron. 4-3 down. Seconds left. And heâ€™d rather try to hurt Pogba than try and score an equaliser.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Pogba mom for me best I have seen from him.
Mbappe looks the real deal as well.

*glad to see the cheating diving argies out.
*
Thought the ref let to much go early on and lost control of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you're going to have a nightmare tonight with Portugal and Uruguay, both teams stuffed full of cheating divers and practitioners of the dark arts.
Who do you want to lose this one?


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 30, 2018)

Who is this clown that runs the Argentina team?

Messi plays from a wide position and destroys teams for Barcelona, so why does he stick him in the middle where he has no space. You have Aguero who most of the top teams in Europe would love to have in the starting line up and definitely would start nearly every game for most international team, if not all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2018)

MadAdey said:



*Who is this clown that runs the Argentina team?*

Messi plays from a wide position and destroys teams for Barcelona, so why does he stick him in the middle where he has no space. You have Aguero who most of the top teams in Europe would love to have in the starting line up and definitely would start nearly every game for most international team, if not all.
		
Click to expand...

Andre Agassi - should have stuck to tennis!


----------



## IanM (Jun 30, 2018)

Is Pogba related to the one who turns out for Man U?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2018)

IanM said:



			Is Pogba related to the one who turns out for Man U?

Click to expand...

No

Nothing like him &#128514;


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2018)

MadAdey said:



*Who is this clown that runs the Argentina team?
*

Click to expand...

Rumour has it that it's Messi who's in charge and Aguero doesn't get a start in case he grabs the headlines!
Hmmmm, not sure about that, but ..................................


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			Rumour has it that it's Messi who's in charge and Aguero doesn't get a start in case he grabs the headlines!
Hmmmm, not sure about that, but ..................................
		
Click to expand...

I've certainly thought it's the reason Messi never passes to him...


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 30, 2018)

Jesus. What a goal that was. Don't think I've seen anything like it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

The diving has started.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Can someone explain why Ronaldo drags his shorts up like that prior to taking a free kick


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

What has CR7 done with his shorts? Is he Rafa Nadal? No. Just another idiot who can't get it over the wall. Rubbish. My Gran could do better.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2018)

What is Ronaldo doing with his shorts?
Has he started talking in a higher octave?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Uruguayan defense looks solid.


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Can someone explain why Ronaldo drags his shorts up like that prior to taking a free kick 

Click to expand...

For Instagram?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2018)

Suarez with the epic cheating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2018)

What a great game that France v Argentina one was. However, is that the end of the Argie side as we know? Certainly seems to be some serious issues and cliques in the team/camp and a few players getting on a bit. France today looked the best side so far and are they beginning to peak perfectly.

I put a cheeky Â£10 as soon as tonight's game was formulated by the group tables and bet on it not finishing 11 v 11. With Suarez beginning his usual shenanigans and Portugal getting frustrated I'm still hopeful. Great move for the Uruguay goal and they are controlling this. Are Portugal like a number of others and too reliant on one man, Ronaldo?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Game on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Can someone explain why Ronaldo drags his shorts up like that prior to taking a free kick 

Click to expand...

It is to ensure everyone is looking at him and talking about him. Me, me, me. Absolute door handle.

Uruguay have sat back and lost all of the momentum. Two horrible teams.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2018)

Great finish Cavani. Looking at the slow-mo from behind the goal was the keeper a pace or two too close to the near post?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 30, 2018)

That's me talking rubbish again&#128513;. Great finish.

Do you reckon the commentator in Uruguay has finished shouting gooooaaalllll yet?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2018)

Uruguay v France (as it stands) sounds an intriguing battle.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Suarez is an absolute creature.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Suarez is an absolute creature.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's the non-infraction version


----------



## larmen (Jun 30, 2018)

I havenâ€™t watched this game but both teams have very unlikeable players in their teams. Happy Portugal is out, unhappy that Uruguay progressed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 30, 2018)

larmen said:



			I havenâ€™t watched this game but both teams have very unlikeable players in their teams. Happy Portugal is out, unhappy that Uruguay progressed.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they will go out next round.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 30, 2018)

larmen said:



			I havenâ€™t watched this game but both teams have very unlikeable players in their teams. Happy Portugal is out, unhappy that Uruguay progressed.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. But the quality of Uruguay's goals tipped the balance for me. Never unhappy to see Ronny and Pepe looking miserable either...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 30, 2018)

larmen said:



			I havenâ€™t watched this game but both teams have very unlikeable players in their teams. Happy Portugal is out, unhappy that Uruguay progressed.
		
Click to expand...

But they both have fantastic players as well, so frustrating watching their gamesmanship rather than their skill.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 30, 2018)

Kind of nice the Messi v Ronaldo sideshow is now irrelevant. Delighted to see back of Ronaldo, football is a team game, maybe someone should tell him. 1 goal in 46 free kick attempts is it, not a great return but never mind just give the ball to Ronaldo&#128514;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			Wow, you're going to have a nightmare tonight with Portugal and Uruguay, both teams stuffed full of cheating divers and practitioners of the dark arts.
Who do you want to lose this one?
		
Click to expand...

portugal the worst team in the world for diving ,cheating and moaning at the ref.
Sick of the Messi Ronaldo debate.

Saurez is a real cheating p&#%+ But you would you have him in your team .?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			Messi is totally anonymous today, very disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

Same for Ronaldo - another knockout game where he goes missing. 

Guess he gave shave that goatee off now


----------



## User62651 (Jul 1, 2018)

Don't get the dislike for Uruguay, fantastic pair of strikers and a top defence conceding only 1 goal in 4 games. They thumped the hosts too.

That first goal was a thing of beauty, the passes and crosses were fab. Second goal was pretty sublime finish too.

 Only a wee country of <4 million people so punch above their weight, something my country used to do back in the 60s and 70s but no longer.

Hope they do well. Suarez is a chancer but some player too. Uruguay seem very focussed, fit and have a clear strategy.

Any news on Cavani 'injury'? They really need him.


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2018)

Slime said:



*Messi is totally anonymous* today, very disappointing.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



*Same for Ronaldo* - another knockout game where he goes missing. 

Guess he gave shave that goatee off now
		
Click to expand...

Your predictability really knows no bounds.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			Your predictability really knows no bounds. 

Click to expand...

You will get used to it


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 1, 2018)

Good game I thought last night not as bad with the cheating as I thought it would be and Portugal were gracious in defeat.
Uruguay will be tough to crack


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Don't get the dislike for Uruguay, fantastic pair of strikers and a top defence conceding only 1 goal in 4 games. They thumped the hosts too.

That first goal was a thing of beauty, the passes and crosses were fab. Second goal was pretty sublime finish too.

 Only a wee country of <4 million people so punch above their weight, something my country used to do back in the 60s and 70s but no longer.

Hope they do well. Suarez is a chancer but some player too. Uruguay seem very focussed, fit and have a clear strategy.

Any news on Cavani 'injury'? They really need him.
		
Click to expand...

No issue with Uruguay as team, just getting annoyed at the best in the world rolling around, Suarez, Neymar, Ronaldo etc.
The Uruguay goals were superb, they donâ€™t need to cheat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			Your predictability really knows no bounds. 

Click to expand...

A touch pot kettle there donâ€™t you think - itâ€™s no surprise that you are critical of Messi then quiet when Ronaldo has a stinker


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A touch pot kettle there donâ€™t you think - itâ€™s no surprise that you are critical of Messi then quiet when Ronaldo has a stinker
		
Click to expand...

We had people turn up last night and so I didn't actually watch the game, hence my apparent quietness.
Sorry, but it'd be wrong of me to comment on something I knew nothing about!


----------



## larmen (Jul 1, 2018)

Just seen some â€˜highlightsâ€™ of Otamendi. Makes me feel happy that Argentina is out. Him and Pepe would make some fine duo. Yuk.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm admiring the doggedness of the Russians but if this is all they have then it is time to go. The Spanish look blunt and one dimensional. Their possession stats will look great but I reckon I could have played in goal for Russia today and the score would be no different.


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm admiring the doggedness of the Russians but if this is all they have then it is time to go. The Spanish look blunt and one dimensional. Their possession stats will look great but I reckon I could have played in goal for Russia today and the score would be no different.
		
Click to expand...

Not the most exciting of games, but intriguing never-the-less.
I fear Spain will nick one at the death.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

The French have looked the best outfit so far. Spain are toothless.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The French have looked the best outfit so far.
		
Click to expand...

They looked good yesterday, were as toothless as the Spanish in the Group stage, they were dreadful to watch. 

Belgium and Croatia have looked the best sides going forward in the World Cup so far.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow, how is that not a penalty.

Twice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, how is that not a penalty.

Twice.
		
Click to expand...

They took into account the number of times Ramos has done the same throughout his career and got away with it &#128513;.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 1, 2018)

Officials bottle it but as it's Ramos who cares.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Spain out. Awesome.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)

Ramos - denied a clear penalty , karma gets you at some stage , bye bye :rofl:


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 1, 2018)

Russia v England in the semi finals. Best get the RTR to brief the England boys on NBC Warfare.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

One side of the draw is now totally open through to the final. If only we were in that side of the draw................

Roberto Martinez must be kicking lumps out of Janazaj for scoring against England.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 1, 2018)

How many Spanish or Real Madrid fans are gonna love them now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)

Is it really that open ? Croatia who have been prob the most impressive side in the group stages are in that side , plus a Sweden side that shouldnâ€™t be written off and still Colombia there as well. Couple of sides there with
quality players that could easily win the Comp


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, how is that not a penalty.

Twice.
		
Click to expand...

As someone said on twitter...the ref had to balance giving the penalty or being able to touch car door handles with confidence for the rest of his life....
Tough choice


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2018)

Spain are such a brilliant passing side but if you donâ€™t make the keeper work....as already said, toothless. Happy for the host nation as keeps the interest up!

Last time we will see Iniesta on the world stage.


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2018)

Glad to see Spain out, but that's no way to decide a World Cup game.
Penalties are just wrong, I just feel for the guys who's pens were saved, whoever they play for.
I'd go for each team losing a player every five or ten minutes during extra time.


----------



## IanM (Jul 1, 2018)

One team â€œparks busâ€ ...other team mince about with the ball for two hours. 

Thatâ€™s no way to play football!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 1, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They looked good yesterday, were as toothless as the Spanish in the Group stage, they were dreadful to watch. 

Belgium and Croatia have looked the best sides going forward in the World Cup so far.
		
Click to expand...

Nope England 1st half against Panama and Tunisia first 20 minutes just superb.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really that open ? Croatia who have been prob the most impressive side in the group stages are in that side , plus a Sweden side that shouldnâ€™t be written off and still Colombia there as well. Couple of sides there with
quality players that could easily win the Comp
		
Click to expand...

I think prior to the finals, most fans of all the teams on this side of the draw would have taken their prospective opponents enroute to the final. 

Yes some have played better than others, but not having to face any of the so called star teams prior to the final is still an encouraging opportunity.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

Croatia look frightened to commit players forward. They certainly look tame at the moment. This game needs a spark as otherwise this will go to penalties.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 1, 2018)

Didn't see the first half but neither team seem to have much intent at all...  Poor game


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

It was good for the first 10 minutes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2018)

Spain should have had more than enough talent and nous to break down a stubborn Russian side but created very little and even in extra-time seemed loathe to really commit players forward to up the pace. After that you run the risk of losing on penalties. I don't think this Spain side would have gone on to win it but definitely a side others would have wanted to have avoided. 

Blistering opening to the game tonight has given way to a cagey, rather drab game and again both sides looks scared to make a mistake and almost seem set to take it to extra-time. It needs a spark from someone


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hopefully this is the death of tiki taka, possesion based football. It is tediously dull.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 1, 2018)

How was that not a red card? Last man through and he's brought down!


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow, what an awful penalty!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			How was that not a red card? Last man through and he's brought down!
		
Click to expand...

Because a penalty was given so itâ€™s not double punishment 

But he has missed the penalty and the defender is still on the pitch so I donâ€™t think itâ€™s right


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Modric, another spurs bottler.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			How was that not a red card? Last man through and he's brought down!
		
Click to expand...

Before anyone else rips your head off, how was that not a red card? Clear goal scoring opportunity and brought down.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 1, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Wow, what an awful penalty!
		
Click to expand...

Not the best but credit to kasper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2018)

Shocking penalty but a great save. Bet Modric is really looking forward to taking another now


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because a penalty was given so itâ€™s not double punishment 

But he has missed the penalty and the defender is still on the pitch so I donâ€™t think itâ€™s right
		
Click to expand...


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36047575

Was definitely deliberate, should have been off!

Edit, TV are saying genuine attempt to play the ball... Horlicks!!!


----------



## User2021 (Jul 1, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			How was that not a red card? Last man through and he's brought down!
		
Click to expand...

Genuine attempt to play the ball equals yellow now


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2018)

They're saying it's because he made an attempt to play the ball......


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2018)

Lazkir said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36047575

Was definitely deliberate, should have been off!

Edit, TV are saying genuine attempt to play the ball... Horlicks!!!
		
Click to expand...

They've said it was a genuine attempt to play the ball. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ericsen, another Spurs player. Coincidence?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

Cobblers. He took the guy out deliberately, no question in my mind. The defender sacrificed himself and got away with it.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cobblers. He took the guy out deliberately, no question in my mind. The defender sacrificed himself and got away with it.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2018)

These two are worse at penalties than England


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 1, 2018)

Justice!
I wanted Denmark to win, but that was a good result in my opinion.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2018)

chrisd said:



			100% agree
		
Click to expand...

Justice done &#128513;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

Right result after the extra time penalty. Nothing to fear there though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Right result after the extra time penalty. Nothing to fear there though.
		
Click to expand...

Not on that performance but I thought in the opening group games Croatia looked a good side with attacking intent. If they go back to that style of playing they can match most other sides


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nothing to fear there though.
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate, I expect better from you than to pull that line out of the bag &#128513;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 1, 2018)

chrisd said:



			They've said it was a genuine attempt to play the ball. æ¨‚æ¨‚æ¨‚
		
Click to expand...

i am under the impression you canâ€™t tackle through his legs from behind , so how is that a genuine attempt to play the ball.
stonewall red.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Come on mate, I expect better from you than to pull that line out of the bag &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean for England, I meant generally. Nothing on display yesterday was impressive.

 It is a commentators line though, fair point &#128513;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 2, 2018)

Why aren't refs clamping down on goalkeepers coming off their line at penalties? That said, it's more exciting when there are saves!


----------



## pendodave (Jul 2, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Why aren't refs clamping down on goalkeepers coming off their line at penalties? That said, it's more exciting when there are saves!
		
Click to expand...

They have VAR, it's a simple line decision, like offside. They should review every kick. It would only take 15 secs. It's too big an advantage when the keeper is two yards off his line.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2018)

Good weekend of footy. Well, Saturday was great. France v Argies and Portugal v Uruguay were both excellent games. Hopefully Cavani is fit for the next round, as without him Uruguay are substantially weaker and I can't see them getting past France.

I didn't watch Spain Russia as I was out playing golf, luckily though we were back in in time to watch the penalties. Koke's missed one was poor, Aspas' wasn't great either. I turned Croatia Denmark on ten minutes in, and had missed both the goals obviously. Modric missing his pen in extra time was annoying as I had him in fantasy league. He had some stones to step up and score in the shootout though. Fair play to him - and to Subasic and Schmeichel who both made some outstanding saves in the shootout.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, how is that not a penalty.

Twice.
		
Click to expand...

Vladamir was on VAR duty........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 2, 2018)

Piece said:



			Spain are such a brilliant passing side but if you donâ€™t make the keeper work....as already said, toothless. Happy for the host nation as keeps the interest up!

*Last time we will see Iniesta on the world stage*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2018)

Neymar now on his third hairstyle of the tournament. Goals 1, assists 1, hairstyles 3.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Neymar now on his third hairstyle of the tournament. Goals 1, assists 1, hairstyles 3.
		
Click to expand...

Now got 2 goals so could have same number of goals - or more - as hairstyles by the end of the game!!


----------



## IainP (Jul 2, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Now got 2 goals so could have same number of goals - or more - as hairstyles by the end of the game!!
		
Click to expand...

How many variations of rolling around like he had been shot is he up to?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2018)

IainP said:



			How many variations of rolling around like he had been shot is he up to?
		
Click to expand...

Lost count after the first 45 mins against Switzerland..


----------



## Captainron (Jul 2, 2018)

Football is inherently dishonest. 

Constant appealing for throw ins when it is clear the ball was put out by your own team, Moving the ball forward for free kicks (when not sprayed by the ref), the wall creeping forward every blooming time, kicking the ball away when the oppo gets a free kick, diving, feigning injury, constantly arguing and swearing at the officials etc 

Itâ€™s infuriating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

Why does Martinez have prob the best attacking midfielder in world football sitting so deep and pretty much playing a holding type roll ? What a waste of talent - he should be higher up the pitch closer to Hazard and Lukaku doing what he does best


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Get in :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 2, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Football is inherently dishonest. 

Constant appealing for throw ins when it is clear the ball was put out by your own team, Moving the ball forward for free kicks (when not sprayed by the ref), the wall creeping forward every blooming time, kicking the ball away when the oppo gets a free kick, diving, feigning injury, constantly arguing and swearing at the officials etc 

Itâ€™s infuriating.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would really benefit from some punch ups and eye gouging. Bit of raking  with studs would be good.

Every sport has its dark side.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Double Get in :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 2, 2018)

Typical Martinez .. canâ€™t get a team to defend


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2018)

Well, well, well...........
A very interesting half an hour to come.....


----------



## Piece (Jul 2, 2018)

:clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Need to get Fellaini on :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2018)

I've got three Belgians in my fantasy team, mini league with my son. I lumped in thinking this was a banker. I'm having a mare &#128542;&#128561;&#128542;


----------



## User62651 (Jul 2, 2018)

Good game this one.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Need to get Fellaini on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Crap isnâ€™t he...


----------



## User62651 (Jul 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Need to get Fellaini on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

&#129303;&#128513;&#129300;hmmmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice Â£5.00 on Belgium to qualify at 7/2 when 2-0 down, I knew Fellaini was my boy. :whoo:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Need to get Fellaini on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Your the man. Still have Martinez on your phone&#128514;? Hazard assist, boom.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your the man. Still have Martinez on your phoneðŸ˜‚? Hazard assist, boom.
		
Click to expand...

Offering cash out at Â£15.00 or let it ride for Â£22.50, billy big bucks me :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 2, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes it would really benefit from some punch ups and eye gouging. Bit of raking  with studs would be good.

Every sport has its dark side.
		
Click to expand...

Those things are very rare in Rugby nowadays.

These little sissy boys shenanigans are constant


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Offering cash out at Â£15.00 or let it ride for Â£22.50, billy big bucks me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Let it ride. This is Belgium's now.

I'm great with other people's moneyðŸ˜. If I did bet I'd cash out every time, no bottle.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Martinez is a tactical genius :rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 2, 2018)

Why didnâ€™t Japan get 30 seconds plus the celebration time to respond?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2018)

Just like watching City &#128513;


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 2, 2018)

Unbelievable stupid Japan how thick do you have to be.
A corner with 30 secs left and u put it in the keepers hands.
Gutted


----------



## Piece (Jul 2, 2018)

Didnâ€™t need to commit that many men forward! Oh Japan. Belgium shakey at the back.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 2, 2018)

Let's see who praises Martinez now.

Belgium had plenty of ball all game and enough chances to win before he made the right changes,credit him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Let's see who praises Martinez now.

Belgium had plenty of ball all game and enough chances to win before he made the right changes,credit him.
		
Click to expand...

The credit goes to Japan, they denied De Bruyne, Lukaku, Hazard any space, the immediate change bringing Fellaini and Chadli on was Belgium then had more than one threat in the air in the box.
The 3rd goal was just quality.


----------



## User2021 (Jul 2, 2018)

Feel for Japan - brilliant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

Really enjoyable game - felt a bit sorry for the Japanese who played some lovely football 

Belgium will need to change a bit for when they play Brazil


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2018)

Same for me. Japan were so good,I feel for them


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 2, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Those things are very rare in Rugby nowadays.

These little sissy boys shenanigans are constant
		
Click to expand...

The extreme cases are, I agree, becoming rarer but there remain plenty enough cases in the Premiership and internationals.

In addition there is an increasing element of dissent with officials creeping in.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 2, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The extreme cases are, I agree, becoming rarer but there remain plenty enough cases in the Premiership and internationals.

In addition there is an increasing element of dissent with officials creeping in.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t defend football by saying other sports have issues too, youâ€™re right they have. 
Football at its best is brilliant, I really enjoyed the Japan Belgium game, but neymar WTF??? 
A grown man, a professional sportsman, behaving like toddler, in a sport that legitimises it


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 2, 2018)

therod said:



			You canâ€™t defend football by saying other sports have issues too, youâ€™re right they have. 
Football at its best is brilliant, I really enjoyed the Japan Belgium game, but neymar WTF??? 
A grown man, a professional sportsman, behaving like toddler, in a sport that legitimises it 

Click to expand...

I could never for one minute suggest that  Neymar's antics are anything but disgusting.  

However   it is wrong to say that football legitimises those actions.

The difficulty for the authorities and in particular referees is in proving that a player has not been hurt.

One of those situations where it may be "known" but impossible to prove.

Like you I find it more than annoying but these days it would not take long for a  club or national side to retrospectively produce evidence of a so called injury if a player was disciplined for feigning. 

At times my sympathies lie with the authorities.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 3, 2018)

World Class = the number of times you can rollover when challenged.

Neymar, for all the skill that he possesses and money earned, is exactly what we're talking about here.
I certainly wouldn't want him to be a member of my team.

Yes, the "afters" today were out of order, but his reaction was probably worse.
Would you want such a self centred wuss on you side in conflict?

Fart near him and he'd be gasping for air!


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Football is inherently dishonest. 

Constant appealing for throw ins when it is clear the ball was put out by your own team, Moving the ball forward for free kicks (when not sprayed by the ref), the wall creeping forward every blooming time, kicking the ball away when the oppo gets a free kick, diving, feigning injury, constantly arguing and swearing at the officials etc 

Itâ€™s infuriating.
		
Click to expand...

Full agreement 
(and how many of these guys then pick up a set of golf clubs on their days off... and I'm supposed to believe they're instantly reformed! I wouldn't fully trust a footballer at any level of the game when on a golf course)



Sorry for OT


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2018)

Interesting discussion about Neymar on 5live yesterday before the game. He hasnâ€™t ocme through the â€œhard wayâ€ , and so his defence against other players is the referee. He has always played with histrionics, and is used to being â€œaccommodatedâ€.

Perhpaps if he, and other players who appear to have been shot, should be made to leave the field for assessment by a neutral doctor before being allowed back onto the pitch in a similar way to the way rugby deals with HIA.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Interesting discussion about Neymar on 5live yesterday before the game. He hasnâ€™t ocme through the â€œhard wayâ€ , and so his defence against other players is the referee. He has always played with histrionics, and is used to being â€œaccommodatedâ€.

Perhpaps if he, and other players who appear to have been shot, should be made to leave the field for assessment by a neutral doctor before being allowed back onto the pitch in a similar way to the way rugby deals with HIA.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this the other day with Suarez faking being hit in the head. Had he had to go for a full concussion assessment then I doubt he would have tried it on.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone notice when the Mexican player touched Neymar's ankle with his toes (heel on ground) he was also partly standing on the ref's toes too, ref never blinked. Liked it earlier when the other Mexican pulled Neymar onto his feet. Neymar is winning no friends or respect even though we know he's pretty good. He may be playing a game of attracting attention to deflect from teammates, take all the media stuff on his own shoulders to free up his teammates, no scrutiny on them at all and after the debacle of 2014 maybe that is sensible, taking a grenade for the team. Just a thought.
Thing is it arguably doesn't ruin football at all, it's comedy gold and it makes it more entertaining, creates a range of emotional responses including ridicule, disdain, laughter, endless discussion etc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s worse - Neymars antics which I expect he isnâ€™t even embarrassed about and has grown up to play like that because he has always been protected OR 

The constant â€œitâ€™s coming homeâ€ thatâ€™s all over the media , social media - you would think itâ€™s won already , some getting a touch ahead of themselves


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s worse - Neymars antics which I expect he isnâ€™t even embarrassed about and has grown up to play like that because he has always been protected OR 

The constant â€œitâ€™s coming homeâ€ thatâ€™s all over the media , social media - you would think itâ€™s won already , some getting a touch ahead of themselves
		
Click to expand...

The antics of Neymar are far worse imo. 

The fans getting ahead ahead of themselves are the same ones who swear blind allegiance to their clubs and see no wrong in whatever they do. All clubs/nations have em.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does Martinez have prob the best attacking midfielder in world football sitting so deep and pretty much playing a holding type roll ? What a waste of talent - he should be higher up the pitch closer to Hazard and Lukaku doing what he does best
		
Click to expand...

I said all along he was a crap manager. Give him credit for the changes he made when both players scored, of course - but it masks the fact that the system he's using is completely inept. He seems determined to use this 3-4-2-1 system, but his left wingback is an attacking winger with no interest in defending - they were carved open down that side time and time again last night. Yet he failed to call him an actual left back / left wing back. KDB is absolutely wasted playing as a deep midfielder in a pair, far too deep to do any damage and he's hardly the most defensively sound midfielder. He left Nainggolan at home claiming that he doesn't fit the tactical shape, yet he would have been much more suited to that midfield role than KDB (note: I don't believe that was the real reason he left him at home, but he made himself look daft for saying that). I think the quality of the players is masking Martinez's tactically ineptitude at the moment, but I'll be surprised if they don't come unstuck against Brazil.



Lord Tyrion said:



			I've got three Belgians in my fantasy team, mini league with my son. I lumped in thinking this was a banker. I'm having a mare &#63006;&#63025;&#63006;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same here. Chucked Courtois in, and already had Meunier as I figured they could manage a clean sheet against Japan. Gave Lukaku the captain's armband as well, and the best thing he did all game was actually to dummy the ball for someone else. No points for that. Typical.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 3, 2018)

Noticed Klinsmann coming to defence of Neymar's antics with justification being how many times Neymar gets fouled, think he missed the point about cheating and unsportsmanlike behaviour. Of course Klinsmann was one of the worst for rolling about 'injured' and arguably took that cheating behaviour tactic to the EPL, was the most high profile for it I think at Spurs having done it at Inter and famously for Germany too.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Noticed Klinsmann coming to defence of Neymar's antics with justification being how many times Neymar gets fouled, think he missed the point about cheating and unsportsmanlike behaviour. Of course Klinsmann was one of the worst for rolling about 'injured' and arguably took that cheating behaviour tactic to the EPL, was the most high profile for it I think at Spurs having done it at Inter and famously for Germany too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, really that's a completely separate point. One doesn't justify the other. Yes he gets kicked a lot, that doesn't mean he should fanny about on the floor like a complete flannel.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Belgium beat Japan 3-2 last night, just in case the experts on here missed the result. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Why shouldnâ€™t a nation get behind one of its sports team? We can dream, we can hope, we can speculate, WHY NOT?

Nobody has said England WILL win the WC, some of said we COULD, we also could get beat by Columbia tonight or any other future fixture if we get through.

The constant putting down others and criticising selections even when we win is the sign of very boring miserable people.

Iâ€™m positive there are, so called, English football supporters on this thread just waiting for England to lose so they can tell us everything that is wrong with the squad, team selection, formation etc etc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The antics of Neymar are far worse imo. 

The fans getting ahead ahead of themselves are the same ones who swear blind allegiance to their clubs and see no wrong in whatever they do. All clubs/nations have em.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just the fans though is it - media are smack bang in the middle of it 

As for Neymar I canâ€™t remem who was discussing on the radio but they explained why he is like he is - Neymar didnâ€™t grow playing the same sort of football most kids do - he didnâ€™t play in the street or school yard or playing fields with no refs and pretty much just handball as the main rule so he didnâ€™t get to expirence being fouled growing up , anytime he played there was a ref there who blew up anytime he was touched and went down , it then continues into his life in the Brazilian league where refs even admitted that they pretty much blow up anytime a player falls over claiming a foul. 

So Neymar then comes over to Europe and Barce expecting it to be the same but he learns quickly that the ref isnâ€™t going to blow everytime so he has to make sure he reactions are going to suggest he has been fouled and those actions have got worse and worse as he has gone on to the point he is prob the worst player of that sort that anyone has seen - his antics are a disgrace and they do nothing for the sport and his country - god help when he gets tackled properly and hard - he will prob be down for months


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 3, 2018)

Felt sorry for Japan last night, they played fantastic football and deserved to win. 

Good case to made for this being the best WC in living memory. There have been some absolutely tremendous games.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Felt sorry for Japan last night, they played fantastic football and deserved to win. 

Good case to made for this being the best WC in living memory. There have been some absolutely tremendous games.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: Spot on, unfortunately some struggle to see any positives. :clap:


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:clap: Spot on, unfortunately some struggle to see any positives. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Of course, if England do go on and win, it will then be the worst WC in living memory, at least for us Scots!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Need to get Fellaini on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Of course, if England do go on and win, it will then be the worst WC in living memory, at least for us Scots!
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely believe every team left in the comp has a chance of reaching the final and then getting a win. 
Certainly had its fair share of twist n turns.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The credit goes to Japan, they denied De Bruyne, Lukaku, Hazard any space, the immediate change bringing Fellaini and Chadli on was Belgium then had more than one threat in the air in the box.
The 3rd goal was just quality.
		
Click to expand...

not bad movement from the flat track bully.
great release by courtois great attacking run and pass KDB and decent finish after making up 70 yards top quality all around.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Felt sorry for Japan last night, they played fantastic football and deserved to win. 

Good case to made for this being the best WC in living memory. There have been some absolutely tremendous games.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with that. There have been so many excellent games. Still only one 0-0 I think as well. 

Top 5 games
Spain 3-3 Portugal
Croatia 3-0 Argentina
England 6-1 Panama
France 4-3 Argentina
Belgium 3-2 Japan

(Korea beating Germany just misses out)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			not bad movement from the flat track bully.
great release by courtois great attacking run and pass KDB and decent finish after making up 70 yards top quality all around.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## IanM (Jul 3, 2018)

Super World Cup this... there was a time a few ago where everyone seemed to be playing for a 0-0 and pens!

Got a sneaky feeling that England will lose by the odd goal..... it's amazing how well you play when a Cartel tell you "you better win!"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Felt sorry for Japan last night, they played fantastic football and deserved to win. 

Good case to made for this being the best WC in living memory. There have been some absolutely tremendous games.
		
Click to expand...

There have been some cracking goals and games but I think it happens everytime , the last WC the same statements where made when we saw players like James score some worldies - the 06 and 10 World Cups were pretty poor for me - canâ€™t really remember many stand out games and for 10 the vuvuzelas were more memorable. 1990 was just brilliant but again ruined by a poor final - 94 the same , really enjoyed 1998 and 02 

Some of the KO games so far have been a mix of really good and really poor - hopefully the rest will be as exciting as the France Argentina game etc


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

IanM said:



			Super World Cup this... *there was a time a few ago where everyone seemed to be playing for a 0-0* and pens!

Got a sneaky feeling that England will lose by the odd goal..... it's amazing how well you play when a Cartel tell you "you better win!"
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately we need to make the most of it as we well see a return to this in 2026. With 48 teams the new format is 3 teams to a group, with 2 teams going through. So with the poorer teams knowing two draws will be enough, there's bound to be more than a few defensive borefests.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not just the fans though is it - media are smack bang in the middle of it 

As for Neymar I canâ€™t remem who was discussing on the radio but they explained why he is like he is - Neymar didnâ€™t grow playing the same sort of football most kids do - he didnâ€™t play in the street or school yard or playing fields with no refs and pretty much just handball as the main rule so he didnâ€™t get to expirence being fouled growing up , anytime he played there was a ref there who blew up anytime he was touched and went down , it then continues into his life in the Brazilian league where refs even admitted that they pretty much blow up anytime a player falls over claiming a foul. 

So Neymar then comes over to Europe and Barce expecting it to be the same but he learns quickly that the ref isnâ€™t going to blow everytime so he has to make sure he reactions are going to suggest he has been fouled and those actions have got worse and worse as he has gone on to the point he is prob the worst player of that sort that anyone has seen - his antics are a disgrace and they do nothing for the sport and his country - god help when he gets tackled properly and hard - he will prob be down for months
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not bought a paper in years so canâ€™t comment on exactly whatâ€™s being written, but theyâ€™re main aim is to sell papers. Optimism does that. Local papers will big clubs up when there is a sniff of a trophy as well. That being said, the way the draw has gone I can understand people getting a little carried away. 

Last night Linekar claimed this World Cup has had 4/5 of the best World Cup games ever! Itâ€™s all just media outlets after their share of the pie. 

Re Neymar, Iâ€™d heard similar and whilst I can accept making the most of a foul, he and many others go too far.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2018)

RE Neymar; I couldn't give a toss that he didn't get a kicking as a kid, or that the structure for football in the posh end of Brazil meant the ref permanently had the whistle to his lips. He's now an adult. He knows how to behave, or how he should behave.

If a player looks like they've been mortally wounded they should be taken off the pitch for assessment, including by an independent medic. If it turns out to be a cracked finger nail he should be booked for simulation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			RE Neymar; I couldn't give a toss that he didn't get a kicking as a kid, or that the structure for football in the posh end of Brazil meant the ref permanently had the whistle to his lips. He's now an adult. He knows how to behave, or how he should behave.

If a player looks like they've been mortally wounded they should be taken off the pitch for assessment, including by an independent medic. If it turns out to be a cracked finger nail he should be booked for simulation.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely mate.
Funny how we trust what the media says when it suits an agenda, experts telling us why Neymar is like he is, what about all the others who cheat, whatâ€™s their excuse.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Jul 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;oa7yWAI4VT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa7yWAI4VT8[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2018)

JollyRedDevil said:



			[video=youtube;oa7yWAI4VT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa7yWAI4VT8[/video]
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			RE Neymar; I couldn't give a toss that he didn't get a kicking as a kid, or that the structure for football in the posh end of Brazil meant the ref permanently had the whistle to his lips. He's now an adult. He knows how to behave, or how he should behave.

If a player looks like they've been mortally wounded they should be taken off the pitch for assessment, including by an independent medic. If it turns out to be a cracked finger nail he should be booked for simulation.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go further to be honest. Feigning pain and injury to get another player sent off can easily be spotted in post-match analysis, so in this case I think Neymar should be suspended for the next game. I'm sure he wouldn't be happy about missing a World Cup quarter final so that would have possibly made him think twice.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 3, 2018)

If you remember in the World Cup in the USA any player who was injured was immediately taken off on a cart and not allowed to return to the pitch until cleared by a specialist.  That soon stopped all this messing around.
I agree with the principle that if a player seeks an advantage by feigning injury they should be penalised retrospectively.  There are so many cameras on each game now that in reality its not even difficult to do.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 3, 2018)

On the other hand, this is what happens in Japan if you get your match predictions wrong! 

https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-44696342


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 3, 2018)

A little known fact about the England footballer, Danny Welbeck ...  His dad was a bomb disposal expert called Stan.     

I'll get my coat.
​


----------



## Piece (Jul 3, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



A little known fact about the England footballer, Danny Welbeck ...  His dad was a bomb disposal expert called Stan.     

I'll get my coat.
​

Click to expand...

Quite like that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 3, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			If you remember in the World Cup in the USA any player who was injured was immediately taken off on a cart and not allowed to return to the pitch until cleared by a specialist.  That soon stopped all this messing around.
I agree with the principle that if a player seeks an advantage by feigning injury they should be penalised retrospectively.  There are so many cameras on each game now that in reality its not even difficult to do.
		
Click to expand...

May work in a World Cup but where are all these independent medical assessors going to come from for domestic league matches.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice touch...

Several homes, around here, are flying the flag of Colombia alongside their flags of St George...


----------



## 2blue (Jul 3, 2018)

With the 'Sin-bin' being utilised in so many other team games it's hard to understand why football is unable to see how this would quickly address so many of the current issues where the ref does not want to give a 2nd Yellow.

It's simply a case of telling teams that it's only the captain that can approach him. When others rush up to him, the ref simply says to the respective captain, "You'd best send him away, or I will!".
VAR for simulation etc....  same result.
Could result in some interesting 11 a'gin 8 or 9 for a few games before players realise its not a reet good idea.
YES.â€¦  I realise....  too simple


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Nice touch...

Several homes, around here, are flying the flag of Colombia alongside their flags of St George...
		
Click to expand...

What? Why?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Neymar would be proud of that one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 3, 2018)

You have to say after watching Sweden there's a massive incentive to win tonight.
Both teams woeful finishing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What? Why?
		
Click to expand...

Same reason the Tartan Army were flying the Icelandic flag...â€¦...they are Internationalists bless them.


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2018)

GaryK said:



			World Class = the number of times you can rollover when challenged.

*Neymar,* for all the skill that he possesses and money earned, is exactly what we're talking about here.
*I certainly wouldn't want him to be a member of my team.
*
Yes, the "afters" today were out of order, but his reaction was probably worse.
Would you want such a self centred wuss on you side in conflict?

Fart near him and he'd be gasping for air!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more .................. an absolutely despicable footballer and role model.



pauldj42 said:



			Belgium beat Japan 3-2 last night, just in case the experts on here missed the result. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Why shouldnâ€™t a nation get behind one of its sports team? We can dream, we can hope, we can speculate, WHY NOT?

Nobody has said England WILL win the WC, some of said we COULD, we also could get beat by Columbia tonight or any other future fixture if we get through.

The constant putting down others and criticising selections even when we win is the sign of very boring miserable people.

*Iâ€™m positive there are, so called, English football supporters on this thread just waiting for England to lose so they can tell us everything that is wrong with the squad, team selection, formation etc etc*.
		
Click to expand...

............... and don't forget, some English forummers amongst us are not supporters of our national team.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			I couldn't agree more .................. an absolutely despicable footballer and role model.



............... and don't forget, some English forummers amongst us are not supporters of our national team.
		
Click to expand...

And never have any interest and rarely watch


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a really big bonus for England with James missing out - just got to watch out for Quintero - will be interesting to see if he is the real deal or not


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Typical tpc national anthem.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2018)

Tonight is the the night England can progress to the semis. 

Cmon England.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Its gone all tippy tappy.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

Has Trippier got a flip-top head..?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

Good so far. Decent spells of possession and Ospina looked a little iffy at that free kick. Quintera looking busy for them so can't relax.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

Sterling is bloody garbage!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Sterling is bloody garbage!
		
Click to expand...

Not for the first time this campaign. Still if he scores, even off his butt cheek and we win, for once, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Sterling is bloody garbage!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, where is Southgate with his massive shepherds crook? What a waste of a place in the team.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Sterling is bloody garbage!
		
Click to expand...

He's not done much to persuade me that he should be in the team ...given the ball away too many times


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how many people will be asking for retrospective review for his Rivaldoesque 'cheating'


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol
		
Click to expand...

Went down like heâ€™d been given a right hook by Mike Tyson. Get up soft lad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol
		
Click to expand...

Second contact was face. Could have been a red.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. Think itâ€™s a red for the headbutt, but the shambles after was pathetic!


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second contact was face. Could have been a red.
		
Click to expand...

second contact was under his chin and a tap and he felt the front of his face, but hey hes english lets excuse it


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2018)

Deli Ali off at half time, heâ€™s knacked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

The singling out Sterling reaches new heights - Lingard has given away the ball loads , Alli isnâ€™t even getting on the ball , Kane is dropping too deep , Young is providing no width on the outside - yet the focus is all on one player - a player who is actually looking to do something and actually looking the one most likely to create something - he is constantly providing runs , going at players and at the moment causing the most pressure to the back line.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Thereâ€™s no defending Sterlingâ€™s performance in that first half - heâ€™s been the worst England player in all three games heâ€™s played. Surely his last game at this World Cup, no matter the result, unless he has a stormer second half. Unless Southgate shows his intent and takes him off!

Being harsh on Henderson, you lot. He had his teeth rattled together there. Thatâ€™s an awful feeling. Definite red card. The Colombians are descending to some nasty little niggly crap. 

England need to get another forward on for Sterling and up the intensity a little bit and they SHOULD have enough to see this through.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 3, 2018)

Some gorgeous columbian women in the crowd &#128139;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Haha. Now the England manager has to give him the elbow, too!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The singling out Sterling reaches new heights - Lingard has given away the ball loads , Alli isnâ€™t even getting on the ball , Kane is dropping too deep , Young is providing no width on the outside - yet the focus is all on one player - a player who is actually looking to do something and actually looking the one most likely to create something - he is constantly providing runs , going at players and at the moment causing the most pressure to the back line.
		
Click to expand...

Most people believe sterling hasnâ€™t performed for quite some time for England. Thatâ€™s why he is taking stick. Kane and Lingaard have credit in the bank courtesy of recent performances. 

I agree abiut Alli, imo he hasnâ€™t performed well enough all year, unfortunately with neither lallana or ox in the squad we lack options as Loftus-Cheek hasnâ€™t shown enough either. 

Re young, we all know he wonâ€™t provide width, Gareth knows that too and still selects him. A defence you yourself have said is good eniugh reasoning for him selecting Sterling, so it should be good eniugh here.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The singling out Sterling reaches new heights - Lingard has given away the ball loads , Alli isnâ€™t even getting on the ball , Kane is dropping too deep , Young is providing no width on the outside - yet the focus is all on one player - a player who is actually looking to do something and actually looking the one most likely to create something - he is constantly providing runs , going at players and at the moment causing the most pressure to the back line.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s because every time he has gotten the ball he has been terrible with it. The others havenâ€™t made the mistakes that he has


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s still a headbutt, regardless of if chest or face.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

To be fair Sterling has been consistent throughout this World Cup. Consistently poor unfortunately.

All three of the midfield pretty boy's have been anonymous going forward. 10-15 mins to sort it second half then it is time to bring on Rashford and others on.

We have to avoid getting involved in the squabbles. It is what Columbia want.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s because every time he has gotten the ball he has been terrible with it. The others havenâ€™t made the mistakes that he has
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s clearly incorrect- that last quick attack from Colombia was from another Lingard miss pass and then a player just going right past Ali - two players who have been worse than Sterling out there today but he is the only player getting the pelters yet he is playin better than any of the other guys in the front 4

Far too many people are focused and prob waiting for any little mistake from him to get the daggers out - his running off the ball and runs down the channels have been superb today - he has had little support from Ali behind him or the two guys out wide. Isolated a lot of times when he gets on the ball

But I guess he is the scapegoat


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 3, 2018)

Sterling is great at running with ball

How about run and just square it to someone better. That would work


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s because every time he has gotten the ball he has been terrible with it. The others havenâ€™t made the mistakes that he has
		
Click to expand...

Not as regularly at least and others have "credit" from other decent performances so far. Alli looking dodgy and wonder if he'll be back out for the second half. Its well over 40+ appearances for Sterling and still only the two goals. He's in the side to create AND score and he's not done either.


----------



## Dando (Jul 3, 2018)

Even their coach is joining in with the antics


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

We need to get sterling on the back post, 2 metres out. He's been dynamite for city from there this year &#128513;.

On a more serious note we need to get our full backs higher up, get width, get behind them. Everything is in front of the Columbian defence at the moment and they are comfortable.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is playin better than any of the other guys in the front
		
Click to expand...

So far from true itâ€™s unbelievable. Youâ€™re borderline trolling now.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Andy Townsend is confused. He thinks the Republic of Ireland are playing. 

â€œWeâ€™re the better team.â€

Oh boy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2018)

This game desperately needs a goal. From either team.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

Alli has also been garbage


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 3, 2018)

Are Columbia here to play football or behave like a bunch of spoiled brats


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

Refs have got to start sending people off for arguing...


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Good that the refs giving stuff, but very weak in controlling players, heâ€™s not strong enough and the way this match could go, it could get very nasty towards the end.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

3 minutes to get a penalty taken is farcical


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Ospina is very small for a keeper. Not an intimidating presence.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

GTFI. Digging up the penalty spot with their boots. New lows!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

That should be enough for England now , this game is going to explode and certainly going to see a red card - very clever from Kane to win the penalty and superb composure

The England players need to stay calm and donâ€™t react


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			3 minutes to get a penalty taken is farcical
		
Click to expand...

Less time for Colombia to recover. Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™d be telling myself if I was an England player. Let the Colombians wind themselves up. 

Shame England are falling into the trap.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			GTFI. Digging up the penalty spot with their boots. New lows!
		
Click to expand...

known as doing an Afridi


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Weakest ref I have ever seen .

petulant from Henderson whatâ€™s he doing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Sterling is great at running with ball

How about run and just square it to someone better. That would work
		
Click to expand...

Theres is no one better tonight though we are poor.
But they just want to intimidate us


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Are you sure this isnâ€™t Stoke in yellow shirtsðŸ˜œ


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Iâ€™ve never felt so English. Haha.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Itâ€™s going to get nasty soon - surprised Maguire wasnâ€™t booked for the dive and then Bacca hardly touched Stones but Falcao will be gone soon

Superb little ball from Sterling and left something on Young


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

should be about 22 minutes injury time the way this is going


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Walker needs to play to the whistle. All momentum was lost there.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s going to get nasty soon - surprised Maguire wasnâ€™t booked for the dive and then Bacca hardly touched Stones but Falcao will be gone soon

Superb little ball from Sterling and left something on Young
		
Click to expand...

Falcaoâ€™s head is gone but can they afford to take him off?!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Ignore the opinions on sterlingâ€™s form and assess it on tactics - Kane is coming deep and letting Sterling lead the line. He canâ€™t do that, itâ€™s not in his repertoire. Rashford and Vardy can.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a penalty for me. Contact isnâ€™t needed. More poor commentating.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thought Kane was a striker heâ€™s playing in midfield.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

That was a massive miss from Cuadrado - loads of time 

And that was a dive from Lingard to add to the one from Maguire as well - England got to be careful


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Thatâ€™s a penalty for me. Contact isnâ€™t needed. More poor commentating.
		
Click to expand...

Never a pen. Lingard shouldâ€™ve done better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was a massive miss from Cuadrado - loads of time 

And that was a dive from Lingard to add to the one from Maguire as well - England got to be careful
		
Click to expand...

I thought maguire was expecting the tackle and dipped as opposed to a full on dive for a pen.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Never a pen. Lingard shouldâ€™ve done better.
		
Click to expand...

His left foot was touched, defender was nowhere near the ball. And contact isnâ€™t even needed. Thatâ€™s a penalty, definitely.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Never a pen. Lingard shouldâ€™ve done better.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly Stu. It was Sterling's fault.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I thought maguire was expecting the tackle and dipped as opposed to a full on dive for a pen.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. He got up and instantly told the ref no penalty.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Agreed. He got up and instantly told the ref no penalty.
		
Click to expand...

He remembered about Var !!!   Was never going to get it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			His left foot was touched, defender was nowhere near the ball. And contact isnâ€™t even needed. Thatâ€™s a penalty, definitely.
		
Click to expand...

Lingard was waiting for the defender to get near him and hit the defenders foot. He shouldâ€™ve got a shot away at least.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Lingard was waiting for the defender to get near him and hit the defenders foot. He shouldâ€™ve got a shot away at least.
		
Click to expand...

Angle was tight but yea he shouldâ€™ve backed himself but just because he invited contact doesnâ€™t give the defender the right to make it, or to go across him and miss the ball. Itâ€™s a penalty!


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Thatâ€™s a penalty for me. Contact isnâ€™t needed. More poor commentating.
		
Click to expand...

Very poor. 

Quote from Hoddle 'Falcao backing into Maguire, that's a definite foul no intention of playing the ball'

Ball in the England penalty area Hoddle quote 'Great play by Henderson he's backing into him to put him off'.

Surely that's a foul as well?


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Phenomenal save


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Angle was tight but yea he shouldâ€™ve backed himself but just because he invited contact doesnâ€™t give the defender the right to make it, or to go across him and miss the ball. Itâ€™s a penalty!
		
Click to expand...

Contact alone does not equate to a penalty.  The player has to be impeded and Lingard was not.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Angle was tight but yea he shouldâ€™ve backed himself but just because he invited contact doesnâ€™t give the defender the right to make it, or to go across him and miss the ball. Itâ€™s a penalty!
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a pen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

What an outstanding save from Pickford but got to do better at the corner

Looks like the guy scoring has hurt himself celebrating

Got to pick themselves up now


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Ugh England. Donâ€™t do this to me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Poor from Southgate to bring on Dier, who was poor in the last game. Keep the game stretched and back yourselves. Hope it doesnâ€™t cost them. Sterling has to come off. Heâ€™s stealing a living right now.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

The shot that led to the corner that led to the goal was from a free kick taken nearly 20 yards forward of where the foul was committed.
Can they cheat any more....??


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

If Dier didnâ€™t play for spurs heâ€™d be nowhere near that Ingurland side.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2018)

Damn - dirty cheating Columbian Bs.

Come on England


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Sterling has been no worse than Linguard,Alli.
Dier oh dear we should play not sit back.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Damn - dirty cheating Columbian Bs.

Come on England
		
Click to expand...

Reap what you sow. 

Have you missed the England players cheating aswell?? Young has a masters in the dark arts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

Columbia are horrible

Kane has had no service whatsoever but has been immense

Sterling, Ali and Lindgard have been anonymous and not up to it

Watching England is ridiculously stressful

Columbia are horrible. Lose to Sweden next round but not this lot


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2018)

Rose & Rashford, gamble to win it.....or


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Poor from Southgate to bring on Dier, who was poor in the last game. Keep the game stretched and back yourselves. Hope it doesnâ€™t cost them. Sterling has to come off. Heâ€™s stealing a living right now.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling was substituted 5 mins before the end :rofl:

And as for people calling the Colombians cheats - itâ€™s two England players diving looking for pens so Iâ€™m expecting the moral compass is a bit confused


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Young at it again.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sterling was substituted 5 mins before the end :rofl:

And as for people calling the Colombians cheats - itâ€™s two England players diving looking for pens so Iâ€™m expecting the moral compass is a bit confused
		
Click to expand...

I do apologise. I meant HAD to come off.  x


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

So that's about 10-2 on cheats then....


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sterling was substituted 5 mins before the end :rofl:

And as for people calling the Colombians cheats - itâ€™s two England players diving looking for pens so Iâ€™m expecting the moral compass is a bit confused
		
Click to expand...

Only neither dived. Why donâ€™t Liverpool fans support England? Itâ€™s weird.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So that's about 10-2 on cheats then....
		
Click to expand...

Two wrongs donâ€™t make a right, anymore trolling and Iâ€™ll be on the bat phone to Mod Murg......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Only neither dived. Why donâ€™t Liverpool fans support England? Itâ€™s weird.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s even more weird is irish men wanting Ingurland to win.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whatâ€™s even more weird is irish men wanting Ingurland to win.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I agree. It would be weird if I was Irish...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Two wrongs donâ€™t make a right, anymore trolling and Iâ€™ll be on the bat phone to Mod Murg......
		
Click to expand...

Hope he set up Roaming - he's in Montenegro:clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Only neither dived. Why donâ€™t Liverpool fans support England? Itâ€™s weird.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you rewind the match and watch carefully for Young diving and cheating on at least 2 occasions


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

I'd take either of the Columbian centre halves. They have been immense.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Iâ€™ve never felt this nervous since I was last in front of the beak ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Hope he set up Roaming - he's in Montenegro:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s fight......purr â€˜em up....


----------



## User62651 (Jul 3, 2018)

I sense some stress in the room.&#129300;

Games livened up for the neutral now at least, first 90 mins was poor fare all round, hardly a save made.

Looking forward to pens now.&#128514;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Hope he set up Roaming - he's in Montenegro:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Best hope not. I went there on a day trip from Croatia, forget to turn it off and got charged a fortune &#128561;.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Best hope not. I went there on a day trip from Croatia, forget to turn it off and got charged a fortune ðŸ˜±.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s all ring him then ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Letâ€™s fight......purr â€˜em up....
		
Click to expand...

:temper::temper::thup::rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd take either of the Columbian centre halves. They have been immense.
		
Click to expand...

Columbia arenâ€™t playing in this game...


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Weâ€™re totally disjointed now.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			Weâ€™re totally disjointed now.
		
Click to expand...

shapes been wrong since dier came on, henderson looks lost, Kane decided midfields that bad he needs to go and play there too!


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

I thought this was the â€˜easy routeâ€™ ðŸ¤”


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			:temper::temper::thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

We don't look like we want to win this now.....


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

England are honking. I think they come out of the blocks too early. 

Too much hell for leather in the first 20 mins. They're now knackered and this mob look like they'll beat them.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

When Colombia actually play football, theyâ€™re a decent side.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			When Colombia actually play football, theyâ€™re a decent side.
		
Click to expand...

That's what England can't handle. Put a team that's comfortable in possession and they don't have a clue what to do.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Personally penalties need to come quickly as that was shocking


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Just canâ€™t see the tactics .
Midfield has been poor all game .
we need to step it up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yea I agree. It would be weird if I was Irish...
		
Click to expand...

It would wouldnâ€™t it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			I thought this was the â€˜easy routeâ€™ ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Easier AFTER this round compared to the other side of the draw. It's never easy, we aren't that good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Trippier diving now, another Protege of Pochettinoâ€™s coaching.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2018)

If Columbia win I'm done with football and the team that cheats the most prospering. They're a disgrace - blatant cheating...the scuffing up of the penalty spot sums them up - disgraceful.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			If Columbia win I'm done with football and the team that cheats the most prospering. They're a disgrace - blatant cheating...the scuffing up of the penalty spot sums them up - disgraceful.
		
Click to expand...

COLUMBIA ARENâ€™T PLAYING IN THIS GAME. 

Argh!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			COLUMBIA ARENâ€™T PLAYING IN THIS GAME. 

Argh!!!
		
Click to expand...

We're all too stressed for pedantry.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We're all too stressed for pedantry.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Great ball in and it falls to 10 bob head :rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm confused...
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s Colombia. Not Columbia.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

Diers dire &#128545;


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2018)

Better this half, just not the quality


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm confused...
		
Click to expand...

Dup


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm confused...
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he is talking about the spelling. It is Colombia, no u in it.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm confused...
		
Click to expand...

Columbia is a district of Washington
Colombia currently want to win more than we do....:thup:
#pedantsRus


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Columbia is a district of Washington
Colombia currently want to win more than we do....:thup:
#pedantsRus
		
Click to expand...

Wow and I thought I was pedantic - no longer confused...apart from why it seems to irk so much!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 3, 2018)

How's your nerves


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm just going to randomly type here as I can't watch and my heart rate drops when I look away from the TV...

Off to hide behind the settee for the pens - can't bear another heartbreaking defeat :-(


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			How's your nerves
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Not going to be sleeping well tonight whatever.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

All together now.....Weâ€™re leaving on a jet plane.......âœˆï¸


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

Ooh penalties. Who's going to be Sottish player of the year this time?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Pens it is, I wonder who the scapegoat will be??

Bendo is my choice.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			How's your nerves
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m relaxed drinking a nice cup of Yorkshire tea here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2018)

ach - poo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Well I can see England doing this 

Kane , Rashford , Vardy , Henderson , Rose , Trippier - good penalty takers 

Ignore the record they got it this time


----------



## Piece (Jul 3, 2018)

Heads down...see you at the end...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2018)

Come on Jords. Rubbish golfer but great keeper, bring it home son.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I can see England doing this 

Kane , Rashford , Vardy , Henderson , Rose , Trippier - good penalty takers 

Ignore the record they got it this time
		
Click to expand...

Goal,goal,miss,miss.....


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I can see England doing this 

Kane , Rashford , Vardy , Henderson , Rose , Trippier - good penalty takers 

Ignore the record they got it this time
		
Click to expand...


Put a baboon in a room with a typewriter and they'll eventually type the works of Shakespeare. They need to win on pens sometime.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

No stuttering run ups. Pick a side. Back yourself. And bloody welly it.


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2018)

If England are lucky enough to go through, that game should dampen expectations


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

IainP said:



			If England are lucky enough to go through, that game should dampen expectations
		
Click to expand...

You didn't follow the Sweden game. They are poor.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 3, 2018)

Easy!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes!! At last!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Itâ€™s coming home...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Get in


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

get in  great save pickford

how on earth is vardy not one of the first 5 pen takers?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

Never in doubt was it?
Jeez, my blood pressure...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2018)

Great set of pens and superb save from Pickford 

England will need to up their game even against Sweden - got a great chance now 

Prob just about the right result on the balance of play


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

A great save from Pickford.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Come on Jords. Rubbish golfer but great keeper, bring it home son.
		
Click to expand...

I don't care how he hacks it around. He can join my group any time &#128513;&#127867;


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

That was too hard, Iâ€™m shattered, but thereâ€™s a lot of work to do now for the next game. 

Bullies & cheats shouldnâ€™t win **** all ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ Colombia were a disgrace at times.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone gonna mention who the England penalty misser plays for?


----------



## Piece (Jul 3, 2018)

Brilliant! 

Bonus of winning? No more clips of James Rodriguez!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Anyone gonna mention who the England penalty misser plays for?



Click to expand...

I called it.

Hopefully he done it on purpose.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

Absolutely. Deserved as we were great bar one lapse of concentration and great to see the unity and the belief. Great save Pickford and great pressure kick to win it. Southgate needs to get them back down tomorrow and we need energy back in the legs. As a word of caution though, check our record v Sweden here and especially sine 1979. Doesn't make good reading and I'd suggest one of our all time bogey teams

https://www.11v11.com/teams/england/tab/opposingTeams/opposition/Sweden/


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Not a great performance but we dug in
Welldone lads.
They got what they deserved, worst team Iâ€™ve seen for long time, horrible b%@#&Â£+-*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2018)

Brilliant team effort, well done.
Tough one to come v Sweden next.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't care how he hacks it around. He can join my group any time &#128513;&#127867;
		
Click to expand...

Club legend now after that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			That was too hard, Iâ€™m shattered, but thereâ€™s a lot of work to do now for the next game. 

Bullies & cheats shouldnâ€™t win **** all ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ Colombia were a disgrace at times.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Can't bear to watch South American teams cheat so blatantly - the Sweden game should at least have less of that to suffer.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Absolutely. Deserved as we were great bar one lapse of concentration and great to see the unity and the belief. Great save Pickford and great pressure kick to win it. Southgate needs to get them back down tomorrow and we need energy back in the legs. As a word of caution though, check our record v Sweden here and especially sine 1979. Doesn't make good reading and I'd suggest one of our all time bogey teams

https://www.11v11.com/teams/england/tab/opposingTeams/opposition/Sweden/

Click to expand...

Shhhhhh, youâ€™re so negative. Harness your new found mental strength . #questforetcetc


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I called it.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I only jest. Itâ€™s a damn lottery.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Thereâ€™s no defending Sterlingâ€™s performance in that first half - heâ€™s been the worst England player in all three games heâ€™s played. Surely his last game at this World Cup, no matter the result, unless he has a stormer second half. Unless Southgate shows his intent and takes him off!

Being harsh on Henderson, you lot. He had his teeth rattled together there. Thatâ€™s an awful feeling. Definite red card. The Colombians are descending to some nasty little niggly crap. 

England need to get another forward on for Sterling and up the intensity a little bit and they SHOULD have enough to see this through.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Kelly coz as soon as sterling went off we were Dier, talking of Dier don't set me off. Thought England looked massively in control until unwarranted subs. There were players a lot worse than Sterling tonight. Alli, Lingard, were non existent. After the subs we looked like a poor second team like v Belgium. Need to up it to win it.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Absolutely. Deserved as we were great bar one lapse of concentration and great to see the unity and the belief. Great save Pickford and great pressure kick to win it. Southgate needs to get them back down tomorrow and we need energy back in the legs. As a word of caution though, check our record v Sweden here and especially sine 1979. Doesn't make good reading and I'd suggest one of our all time bogey teams

https://www.11v11.com/teams/england/tab/opposingTeams/opposition/Sweden/

Click to expand...

Why not give the England team the secret to remaining calm like you did when you lost your glove and still played some good golf?


----------



## Val (Jul 3, 2018)

England looked average tonight but Colombia were poor. England will need to raise the bar to get through Sweden.

Fortunately England have had a decent draw and the only decent side they had to play they got them in a dead rubber.

Time for a bit of realism lads, although you may make the final with a bit of fortune but on that form bother France and Brazil will turn you over.

I'll say best of luck but through gritted teeth :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2018)

A decent team performance. Pity they didn't get a second goal in normal time but it was a tight match even though England were the better team.

I wouldn't swap anyone out of that team, based on that performance. A little disappointed with Lingard, but I thats splitting hairs. He caused enough problems for them at times. Maybe Vardy could have come on a little sooner for him, as he ran out of steam.

I thought Maguire was awesome, along with Trippier. Solid performance.


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A decent team performance. Pity they didn't get a second goal in normal time but it was a tight match even though England were the better team.

*I wouldn't swap anyone out of that team*, based on that performance. A little disappointed with Lingard, but I thats splitting hairs. He caused enough problems for them at times. Maybe Vardy could have come on a little sooner for him, as he ran out of steam.

I thought Maguire was awesome, along with Trippier. Solid performance.
		
Click to expand...

I would ................................... obviously!
Trippier has been a revelation, superb in every game he's played.
I really didn't know he was that good.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			I would ................................... obviously!
Trippier has been a revelation, superb in every game he's played.
I really didn't know he was that good.
		
Click to expand...

He shouldâ€™ve stopped the goal...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 3, 2018)

Fantastic result and pleased for all the players,I hope they all recover from their injuries.
A few looked injured.
Columbia took football to a new low today absolutely shocking behaviour.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2018)

I think FIFA should take a good look at the antics of Colombia, especially the penalty spot scuffing and even their staff grinning after a fourth official warned him for nudging Sterling as he ran off the pitch.  The period of time following the penalty decision was a disgrace by the players and showed a total lack of control by the ref. 

They should get some kind of punishment as it was a terrible advert for world football.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			I think FIFA should take a good look at the antics of Colombia, especially the penalty spot scuffing and even their staff grinning after a fourth official warned him for nudging Sterling as he ran off the pitch.  The period of time following the penalty decision was a disgrace by the players and showed a total lack of control by the ref. 

They should get some kind of punishment as it was a terrible advert for world football.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the referee, he had his hands full trying to get the Colombian players out of the box and stop protesting and issued yellow cards. He probably wouldn't have seen the antics with the penalty spot, would have been on the centre spot with his assistants and again wouldn't have seen the incident. Nothing to stop FIFA taking retrospective action (which they won't). This isn't the first penalty that's taken ages to be taken due to players moaning and deliberately holding the kick up. It's another bight (like holding at set pieces)


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 3, 2018)

FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Henderson thinking hes Neymar lol, youre face isnt in your chest lol
		
Click to expand...

Seem to remember Zidane being sent off for a headbutt in the chest.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair to the referee, he had his hands full trying to get the Colombian players out of the box and stop protesting and issued yellow cards. He probably wouldn't have seen the antics with the penalty spot, would have been on the centre spot with his assistants and again wouldn't have seen the incident. Nothing to stop FIFA taking retrospective action (which they won't). This isn't the first penalty that's taken ages to be taken due to players moaning and deliberately holding the kick up. It's another bight (like holding at set pieces)
		
Click to expand...

all he has to do is get his red card out and tell the captain anyone still in the box after ten seconds is walking and follow through with it.
He was weak as piss and caused his own problems.
In big games you need strong refs, Italian or Spanish not that stronghold of soccer the USA.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			all he has to do is get his red card out and tell the captain anyone still in the box after ten seconds is walking and follow through with it.
He was weak as piss and caused his own problems.
In big games you need strong refs, Italian or Spanish not that stronghold of soccer the USA.
		
Click to expand...

A red or two would have soon stopped the antics. A warning, then a red + a further discussion with their captain, "there'll be another one if you can't control your players." And maybe a visit to their changing room at half time with a team warning.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

At last! well said that man, couldn't agree more!

England were the better team by far. To concede the goal in the last minuites of added time was a bitter blow. Then keeping their nerve during extra time and the much better team in the 2nd half.

Alli and Lingard both had poor games and its unfair to single out Sterling who had a fair game and caused them plenty of problems with his runs.
As has been said Maguire was awesome and Trippier gets better every game.

The penalties were great and a super save from Pickford - so richly deserved for Team England!

COME ON ENGLAND! :thup:


----------



## Jensen (Jul 3, 2018)

Quite a few Spurs players on show tonight - Davidson Sanchez, Trippier, Rose, Dier, oh and a one season wonder by the name of Kane, who ever he is &#129297;


----------



## GG26 (Jul 3, 2018)

Good to see Maguire showing what he can do on a big stage.  He was awesome at the King Power all last season.  Just hope he stays with Leicester as the big teams will be looking at him now.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Cap doffed mate!

Why not get behind them this time round !

No celebrity obsessed Bullocks that we had with Ericsson/ Beckham etc.

No egos etc.. what not to like.. 

Come on!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Quite a few Spurs players on show tonight - Davidson Sanchez, Trippier, Rose, Dier, oh and a one season wonder by the name of Kane, who ever he is &#34746;
		
Click to expand...

Thought Kane had a strange game, why was he so deep.
A lot of the time the midfield players were looking to play but Kane was level with them.
He should play on the shoulder of the CB , must have been a tactic but imo it caused some balance probs.

But we won happy days , just watching the kids on news , great to see.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2018)

As Mr Fish has noted some of the 'tactics' on display weren't a great advert for world footie...
And, the powers that be need to be doing something PDQ or it will be beyond recovery...

Onwards and upwards...


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Seem to remember Zidane being sent off for a headbutt in the chest.
		
Click to expand...

dont remember Materazzi clutching his face though


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2018)

Would like to see another goal during open play... don't ask for much


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			dont remember Materazzi clutching his face 
thatâ€™s because he was poleaxed .
the one tonight was very sneaky .
But why yellow for a headbut ?
no matter where you connect a headbut is a red. VAR failure imo.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (Jul 3, 2018)

Plane &#9992;&#65039; ready, last call for cheating cynical Latin Americans! 

God bless and good night


----------



## IanM (Jul 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, and my Welsh Golf Team WhatsApp Group have had it returned to them ten fold tonight.  Young lads, learning the ropes... playing with pride.   No one saying weâ€™ll win this, but we are there when many have left or didnâ€™t even go!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2018)

fundy said:



			dont remember Materazzi clutching his face though
		
Click to expand...

I assume you're joking? He got hit in the chest first and then the defender lifted his head up and got Henderson on the chin, which rattled his teeth together. That's a common cause of concussion.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			all he has to do is get his red card out and tell the captain anyone still in the box after ten seconds is walking and follow through with it.
He was weak as piss and caused his own problems.
In big games you need strong refs, Italian or Spanish not that stronghold of soccer the USA.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. The scenes following the penalty were both appalling and embarrassing.

After a night of restless sleep and mulling of the game, our defence was far more solid last night. Big step forward. The worry for me is the lack of creativity in midfield. There was nothing last night. Sweden will pack the defence and midfield, same as Colombia. Are we just going to rely on set pieces and brain dead defenders? Perhaps that is all that is needed.

At least the Swedes won't behave as the Colombians did so that is one annoyance we won't have.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

The ref is only as 'strong' as the organisation behind him...

Up to FIFA to send out a strong message and back its officials to deliver it...
Probably too late for this WC though...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 4, 2018)

I recall someone on here having a right pop at me after the first game when I said that Maguire was England's best player.
He is a superb find, probably England's first 'World Class' player for quite a while.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 4, 2018)

_"Doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile, winning's winning"._.....Dominic Toretto 

So the Colombians lost it for a few minutes, wasn't a dirty game as such I didn't think, lots of play acting on both sides but a weak ref yes. Kane worked that defender a bit for the penalty too imo, knows there's scrutiny there and exploits it but defenders need to be more savvy. England did look solid at the back but Colombia wouldn't commnit players forward for most of the game so that's not surprising maybe. In extra time Colombia came out and showed they were actually half decent even without their talisman.

Sweden game who knows, they'll be very organised and again will play defensively but not reallya threatening team, set pieces reliant probably. You usually struggle to beat them and they took Italy out in the playoffs so it'll be a close game but England should edge it if Lingard, Alli, Sterling etc can get going better, show some flair, looked stifled yesterday.

Trippier has been the most impressive England player for me, then Maguire. Alli least impressive but perhaps not 100% fit.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Well said....

I'm knackered - couldn't sleep at all!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Trippier has been the most impressive England player for me, then Maguire. Alli least impressive but perhaps not 100% fit.
		
Click to expand...

If Ali is not 100% fit then why play him? We have a history of playing people who are not 100% and it has never worked. He is not that good that he HAS to play. 

I didn't know much about Trippier before this WC, not one of the flash players of the PL. 13yrs at City, came through their academy and didn't play a game. Went to Burnley and came through. He is worth a few quid now, top tournament for him and spoke very well after the match.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 4, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			FFS. The sheer naivety on this thread is astounding. At the highest level of the game. Under the greatest of provocation, this Youthful England team stood strong and prevailed against a very good team. The strength of character was exceptional. 

This team has had no real build up. They're not heralded as the "golden generation". They have no superstars. They're in stadiums where every game is an away game. And they're winning. Get behind them or go home. 

Oh, and they're predominantly Northern. Lesson learned ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

From a neutral perspective -
Youthful? - they're 26 average age not 19. Mbappe is youthful, only Rashford is youthful for England.
Kane is a superstar. Any Man City or Man Utd and arguably Liverpool players are by rights superstars also. Paid Â£100k a week plus.
They wilted noticably after the equaliser and didn't win the actual game, they drew after 120mins then got through on a 50/50 chance. They also lost to Belguim so they're not 'winning' as such. They are progressing though.
Every game is an away game for all but Russia. Colombia is miles further way from western Russia than England and they're a much poorer country, so why is more support not out there from England?
If England fans want to criticise then they can, it's not disloyal, it's just expectations aren't quite being met since the Panama game. Cuff Sweden 3-0 and it'll all be right!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			From a neutral perspective -
Youthful? - they're 26 average age not 19. Mbappe is youthful, only Rashford is youthful for England.
Kane is a superstar. Any Man City or Man Utd and arguably Liverpool players are by rights superstars also. Paid Â£100k a week plus.
They wilted noticably after the equaliser and didn't win the actual game, they drew after 120mins then got through on a 50/50 chance. They also lost to Belguim so they're not 'winning' as such. They are progressing though.
Every game is an away game for all but Russia. Colombia is miles further way from western Russia than England and they're a much poorer country, so why is more support not out there from England?
If England fans want to criticise then they can, it's not disloyal, it's just expectations aren't quite being met since the Panama game. Cuff Sweden 3-0 and it'll all be right!

Click to expand...


I suspect the vast majority of Colombian fans, in attendance, came from anywhere but Bogota... Mostly from Europe probably...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			From a neutral perspective -
*Youthful?* - they're 26 average age not 19. Mbappe is youthful, *only Rashford is youthful* for England.
		
Click to expand...

Trent Alexander Arnold - Age 19
Del Alli - 22
John Stones - 23
Jordan Pickford - 24
Eric Dier - 24
Loftus Cheek - 22
Harry Kane - 24
Marcus Rashford - 20
Raheem Sterling - 23

As 6 of those are starting most of the matches I'd say that it's a youthful side. It's the 3rd youngest average age for any squad in the tournament behind only Nigeria and France.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-c...alysis-squad-youngest-clubs-best-represented/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			From a neutral perspective -
Youthful? - they're 26 average age not 19. Mbappe is youthful, only Rashford is youthful for England.
Kane is a superstar. Any Man City or Man Utd and arguably Liverpool players are by rights superstars also. Paid Â£100k a week plus.
They wilted noticably after the equaliser and didn't win the actual game, they drew after 120mins then got through on a 50/50 chance. They also lost to Belguim so they're not 'winning' as such. They are progressing though.
Every game is an away game for all but Russia. Colombia is miles further way from western Russia than England and they're a much poorer country, so why is more support not out there from England?
If England fans want to criticise then they can, it's not disloyal, it's just expectations aren't quite being met since the Panama game. Cuff Sweden 3-0 and it'll all be right!

Click to expand...

Youngest and most inexperienced squad at the World Cup.

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/969681/World-Cup-2018-squad-average-age-sportgalleries/amp

The only expectations 99% have is for the team to put effort in and try their best.

Donâ€™t think wilted is quite correct, think it was more deflated after the late equaliser.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			From a neutral perspective -
Youthful? - they're 26 average age not 19. Mbappe is youthful, only Rashford is youthful for England.
Kane is a superstar. Any Man City or Man Utd and arguably Liverpool players are by rights superstars also. Paid Â£100k a week plus.
They wilted noticably after the equaliser and didn't win the actual game, they drew after 120mins then got through on a 50/50 chance. They also lost to Belguim so they're not 'winning' as such. They are progressing though.
Every game is an away game for all but Russia. Colombia is miles further way from western Russia than England and they're a much poorer country, so why is more support not out there from England?
If England fans want to criticise then they can, it's not disloyal, it's just expectations aren't quite being met since the Panama game. Cuff Sweden 3-0 and it'll all be right!

Click to expand...

The squad has a lot of players who are playing in their first tournament , the GK hasnâ€™t even had double figure caps , I think Henderson must be the most expirenced out there and he isnâ€™t exact a veteran

The squad went out there as stepping stone for future comps with expectations a little lower and the media and fans just a touch calmer but youâ€™re right it escalated quickly after The Panama game hence all the â€œItâ€™s coming homeâ€ from everywhere and now the expectations have gone through the roof with talk of winning etc etc so I hope itâ€™s not gone back to Golden Generation time - this group are actually likable and seem grounded but it seems the fan base still have club loyalties and scapegoats will continue to be slated - the players deserve more. 

Some of the stuff being said about Henderson on social media is disgusting, as with Sterling - I guess itâ€™s not all together after all

As for on the pitch - they got through because Colombia were poor and didnâ€™t decide to start playing until extra time - England didnâ€™t really create anything of note beyond set pieces , itâ€™s very hard to see The creativity from the middle. Defensively they were stronger especially Stones and Maguire but Walker again looks very suspect. Trippier is a very good player and tried to provide the width but again having a right footer at left wing back is doing more harm than good 

But Southgate is going to stick with the same team against Sweden and hope for a vast improvement from a lot of players


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2018)

Though defensively we look better and better, once more a dead ball situation cost us and Sweeden will do there best to expose that.
Alli is not playing at 70%. Cannot understand why he never bought on Loftus cheek.
Dier, oh dear, he scored the winning penalty but everything goes back. There is no fluidity when he is on. When Sterling,Young and Alli went off creativity went off with it. The subs coming on when they are the wrong subs worry me.
Think Pickford and Maguire have come on leaps and bounds. Had a close look at Maguire in the first game when he played alongside Walker and Stones thinking that could be City's back three. I was impressed. I am even more impressed the more they have played.
Trippier, would be easy to say he is one that got away from City, but he was never gonna get in City's first eleven ahead of Zabaleta. He went away to play regular football and not for the money. It was the right decision for him and now England. I think that right hand side looks solid with him and walker there.
overall I think the England team is the most down to earth set of lads I have seen for decades. Not living on the back of media superstar reputations and for once letting there football do the talking.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The squad has a lot of players who are playing in their first tournament , the GK hasnâ€™t even had double figure caps , I think Henderson must be the most expirenced out there and he isnâ€™t exact a veteran

The squad went out there as stepping stone for future comps with expectations a little lower and the media and fans just a touch calmer but youâ€™re right it escalated quickly after The Panama game hence all the â€œItâ€™s coming homeâ€ from everywhere and now the expectations have gone through the roof with talk of winning etc etc so I hope itâ€™s not gone back to Golden Generation time - this group are actually likable and seem grounded but it seems the fan base still have club loyalties and scapegoats will continue to be slated - the players deserve more. 

Some of the stuff being said about Henderson on social media is disgusting, as with Sterling - I guess itâ€™s not all together after all
		
Click to expand...

Good post Phillip ðŸ‘

Going back to Pickford and the GKs, how much flak did Southgate take by not taking Joe Hart. Oh how it seems like the right decision now. Thought some of Pickfords distribution last night was excellent. 
The comments on fans not looking past there own club players is 100% spot on.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The squad has a lot of players who are playing in their first tournament , the GK hasnâ€™t even had double figure caps , I think Henderson must be the most expirenced out there and he isnâ€™t exact a veteran

The squad went out there as stepping stone for future comps with expectations a little lower and the media and fans just a touch calmer but youâ€™re right it escalated quickly after The Panama game hence all the â€œItâ€™s coming homeâ€ from everywhere and now the expectations have gone through the roof with talk of winning etc etc so I hope itâ€™s not gone back to Golden Generation time - this group are actually likable and seem grounded but it seems *the fan base still have club loyalties and scapegoats will continue to be slated - the players deserve more. *

Some of the stuff being said about Henderson on social media is disgusting, as with Sterling - I guess itâ€™s not all together after all
		
Click to expand...

Phil, who would you rather win.
England or Liverpool?

Itâ€™s not a pop at you, itâ€™s just that like you (Iâ€™m guessing here) lots of fans care more about club than country (Liverpool being one off the more vocal on that). The people digging at Henderson are the exact type of people that would have done so if it had been a Utd player that missed. 

They use use the national team as a way to continue their rivalry. This lot of players see, different, but previous generations have admitted the england camp was split with club loyalties taking priority. 

That said our fans arenâ€™t alone, Sanchez got death threats after his red card in the group stages, so maybe we arenâ€™t so bad after all.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I recall someone on here having a right pop at me after the first game when I said that Maguire was England's best player.
He is a superb find, probably England's first 'World Class' player for quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I think heâ€™s great our best for me is tripper 

Been saying for years he will be light years ahead of walker because he can actually defend. Constant running. Nerves of steel for that pen and his delivery from all set pieces have been spot on


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Phil, who would you rather win.
England or Liverpool?

Itâ€™s not a pop at you, itâ€™s just that like you (Iâ€™m guessing here) lots of fans care more about club than country (Liverpool being one off the more vocal on that). The people digging at Henderson are the exact type of people that would have done so if it had been a Utd player that missed. 

They use use the national team as a way to continue their rivalry. This lot of players see, different, but previous generations have admitted the england camp was split with club loyalties taking priority. 

That said our fans arenâ€™t alone, Sanchez got death threats after his red card in the group stages, so maybe we arenâ€™t so bad after all.....
		
Click to expand...

Mate, he posted a picture of Ramos crying when Spain went out and stated Karma.
Whatâ€™s the CL Final  got to do with the WC :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

I'll summarise my thoughts as briefly as possible...

Colombia were b*****ds, just like Tunisia and Panama were. I guess it's a compliment, in that teams are worried about us so seek to ruin the game and break it down. I have no idea how they finished the game with 11 men on the field though. The headbutt to Henderson's chin should have been red, without question.

I wouldn't have started Dele Ali. I think Loftus-Cheek played well enough in the side that he didn't need to be dropped as soon as Alli looked mostly fit - he can only have been 90%. Consequently I don't think he gave us a lot in the game.

That was never a penalty on Lingard. Not enough contact there at all, if any. It looks like he just bottled taking on the shot as he thought a challenge would come, and then it didn't really. 

It was so demoralising watching extra time when we thought we'd won it. They had the momentum as well then, so we did well to hold on. And then to actually win a bloody shootout! Everyone knew Henderson would miss, I have no idea why Vardy didn't take that one. Dier should have scored at the end of extra time, so it was nice for him to make amends scoring the winning penalty. Amazing save from Pickford too.

3 Spurs players scoring in the shootout - you're welcome, lads.

It's coming home!


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 4, 2018)

Think we did well to progress, and fantastic that we won a shootout. Hopefully a big confidence boost. 

Iâ€™d make a few changes for the next game.  Alli doesnâ€™t seem fit so Iâ€™d drop him for Loftus Cheek. Iâ€™d also look at rose coming in for young, but Iâ€™ve wanted that the whole tournament, just think itâ€™s a bit more balanced. The only worry is how exposed that leaves Henderson as young seems to be slightly tucked in at times to offer quick relief inside. 

Iâ€™d also love to see rashford for sterling, not because sterling has been particularly poor but because you can tell rashford is chomping at the bit to get his chance and we should unleash that.  But I do think 3 changes might be too many.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

Cherry13 said:



			Think we did well to progress, and fantastic that we won a shootout. Hopefully a big confidence boost. 

Iâ€™d make a few changes for the next game.  Alli doesnâ€™t seem fit so Iâ€™d drop him for Loftus Cheek. Iâ€™d also look at rose coming in for young, but Iâ€™ve wanted that the whole tournament, just think itâ€™s a bit more balanced. The only worry is how exposed that leaves Henderson as young seems to be slightly tucked in at times to offer quick relief inside. 

Iâ€™d also love to see rashford for sterling, not because sterling has been particularly poor but because you can tell rashford is chomping at the bit to get his chance and we should unleash that.  But I do think 3 changes might be too many.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with your logic on all three, but I think once you get to the advanced stages there's no sense in changing a winning team. As I said above, I wouldn't have rushed Alli back in for RLC, but he has now, so Alli will stay if he's fit. I don't think he'll be in any hurry to change Young or Sterling.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 4, 2018)

Great night. Thought we'd bottled it there for a while, and was sure we'd lose when it got to Pens but my man Pickford saved the day, what a hero he is. Couldn't believe the slagging he was getting before the game, he's going to be a world class keeper. He's an incredible shot-stopper (as proven by the long-range effort from Uribe and the pens), his distribution is superb with both feet and his anticipation and reading of a game is so good for a 24 year old - the way he sweeps up balls with such confidence is so impressive. He should be our #1 for a long time.

Trippier was excellent, has been consistently our best player throughout the competition so far, been so impressed with him. Maguire was brilliant as well, thought he was a little dodgy before the tournament but he's proven me wrong and done very very well. MOTM for me was Kane though, what a performance. He was everywhere, constantly pressing the Colombian defenders, winning smart fouls, keeping the younger lads calm in the face of a despicable defensive performance from Colombia and he buried two pens, he's class. 

The Colombians were a disgrace, worse than anything I've seen in the tournament to date. Constantly fouling, badgering the ref, scuffing up the penalty spot, they were a terrible example of international football and should face some sort of punishment for it. How Barrios, Sanchez and Falcao didn't all get sent off I don't know, and the headbutt was the worst, why the ref didn't go and have a look at it on VAR is a mystery, there's no way it was only a yellow and the TV ref shouldn't have given his opinion he should have advised the ref to take a look. 

Onto Sweden now, arguably an easier test than Colombia and a team we should beat. Will have to keep an eye on Forsberg, he's the real dangerman but outside of that there's not too much to be worried about. If we perform as well as we can we should win.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Lingard was waiting for the defender to get near him and hit the defenders foot. He shouldâ€™ve got a shot away at least.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2018)

Glad we won, but thought we reverted to type too easily.
Too slow, too static, too Sterling.
We are too ponderous with the ball, stand around too much ( how often do we stand foot on ball looking around, which no one else does) and the ball just bounces off Sterling and no end product from him.
I would also advocate making your substitutions sooner.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair to the referee, he had his hands full trying to get the Colombian players out of the box and stop protesting and issued yellow cards. He probably wouldn't have seen the antics with the penalty spot, would have been on the centre spot with his assistants and again wouldn't have seen the incident. Nothing to stop FIFA taking retrospective action (which they won't). This isn't the first penalty that's taken ages to be taken due to players moaning and deliberately holding the kick up. It's another bight (like holding at set pieces)
		
Click to expand...

Why has he got his hands full instead of saying 4 5 6 times out of the box or you get sent off just get the card out.......yellow or red theyll soon learn!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

I know they divide opinion, but our best football in the tournament has been played when Sterling, Lingaard and Young have been on the pitch.

I firmly believe Southgate is happy with his strongest 11, I donâ€™t believe anyone is letting him down.

Good test last night and again Southgate will of learnt a lot.

Majority of people wanted/expected England to at least reach the QF, weâ€™ve done it, now to sit back and enjoy the ride, who knows, we could just reach the SF or beyond.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Good post Phillip &#128077;

Going back to Pickford and the GKs, how much flak did Southgate take by not taking Joe Hart. Oh how it seems like the right decision now. Thought some of Pickfords distribution last night was excellent. 
The comments on fans not looking past there own club players is 100% spot on.
		
Click to expand...

What are you on about Tash you need to go back over the thread and count the number of times he has called Utd players and ex players names,nicknames etc.

If anyone really wants England to win they should be supporting the whole team not just there club players.

And the Sterling bashing is laughable,yes i agree atm he has not finished with a goal but his speed and movement is very good and it opens up so much space for others.
As with Lingard yes not his best game last night but once again covered every blade of grass.

Some of these players will come out of this tournament with so much credit,and Southgate and his team.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sterling did really well yesterday, was one of the very few England players that was making runs in behind, running at the Colombia defenders and trying to get shots off. Has to stay in the team for me. Only player I'd look at replacing is Dele Alli who just doesn't look fit. It's a shame though as when he's on form and sharp he's so dangerous but hasn't looked remotely close to his best so far, so would be very tempted to get Loftus-Cheek into the side.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 4, 2018)

Sweden Croatia England Russia...â€¦.one of them will be in the final.
Who would have thunk that two weeks ago. 

England played some beautiful football half way into the second half, repeat that and anything is possible.


Experts say it is quite easy to win the world cup when you are the home nation, just might be Russia then.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok so here's a new slant on Pickford's performance.

The shot from Uribe wasn't going in - you can see that from the camera inside the goal Pickford actually touches the ball when it's already outside the width of the goal.

If he doesn't make the unnecessary "save" there's no corner and probably no equaliser...

BOO PICKFORD BOO.


But I'm being facetious.  If there's any doubt, you make the save and worry about the consequences afterwards but he did shorten the life of many England fans last night.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a game that had it all 

Goals - couple of stunners 
A bit physical at times 

What a howler from De Gea :rofl:

Shame that Spain couldnâ€™t hold on but stunning freekick.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The game is set up for someone like Sane , still canâ€™t understand why he isnâ€™t there 

But the worst thing about the game is Phil Neville - my god he must be the worst out there. Itâ€™s nearly as bad as Giggs story about Quiros
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			For me Rose should be starting - he is a better left back than Young but has suffered with injuries so I would expect Ashley â€œTom Daleyâ€ Young to start which narrows the pitch up.

In other news - Seen all the nonsense about Evra and Aluko , I suspect he was actually being complimentary but because itâ€™s him the suspicion will always be there. But also as a pundit he is always - there is a tweet going round about him talking for about 2 mins and no idea what the hell he is going on about - him alongside Giggs is awful
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the result was the right one but they made hard work of it - Kane to the rescue from set pieces

No doubt that Sterling will get the critics but both Alli and Lingard were shocking, Alli maybe more down to being injured. Walker as CB is poor , Young just cuts in narrowing the field all day - poor decisions from the ref 

The system/formation needs to change - the 3 at the back just doesnâ€™t seem to work 

4-3-3 would work better with Loftus Cheek with Henderson and Another - then Sterling Kane and Rashford up front 

England just miss something out there and how the guys in the studio can call that exceptional Iâ€™m amazed
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			And your Man Utd bias is clear 

Lingard â€œpotentâ€ ?! He was shocking , worse than Sterling , wasted 3 maybe four golden chances , lost possession countless times and ended up running around like a headless chicken - Alli , Sterling and Lingard offered very little - Lingard tbe worse of the bunch.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			All missed by Lingard werenâ€™t they ? 

So the team are creating lots of chances , dominating the match so again why demand the changes thatâ€™s been rumoured - can understand Alli who be injured but then to want someone who has spent the whole season missing chances and struggling ?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think BBC and ITV did rock paper scissors on which Neville they get and BBC lost 

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Damn imagine that 


Anyway I wonder if Evra is incapable of sitting up properly - he lounges there just oozing that French awful arrogance. Odious man
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The squad has a lot of players who are playing in their first tournament , the GK hasnâ€™t even had double figure caps , I think Henderson must be the most expirenced out there and he isnâ€™t exact a veteran

The squad went out there as stepping stone for future comps with expectations a little lower and the media and fans just a touch calmer but youâ€™re right it escalated quickly after The Panama game hence all the â€œItâ€™s coming homeâ€ from everywhere and now the expectations have gone through the roof with talk of winning etc etc so I hope itâ€™s not gone back to Golden Generation time - this group are actually likable and seem grounded but it seems the fan base still have club loyalties and scapegoats will continue to be slated - the players deserve more. 

Some of the stuff being said about Henderson on social media is disgusting, as with Sterling - I guess itâ€™s not all together after all

As for on the pitch - they got through because Colombia were poor and didnâ€™t decide to start playing until extra time - England didnâ€™t really create anything of note beyond set pieces , itâ€™s very hard to see The creativity from the middle. Defensively they were stronger especially Stones and Maguire but Walker again looks very suspect. Trippier is a very good player and tried to provide the width but again having a right footer at left wing back is doing more harm than good 

But Southgate is going to stick with the same team against Sweden and hope for a vast improvement from a lot of players
		
Click to expand...

This from a person who is calling out others about club bias.
From existing players to ex players no-one is safe.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Experts say it is quite easy to win the world cup when you are the home nation, just might be Russia then.

Click to expand...


Unfortunately we don't have any of our lino's out there to return the favour...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Unfortunately we don't have any of our lino's out there to return the favour...
		
Click to expand...

It seems normal practice for FIFA to only have refs and Linoâ€™s from those smaller countries whoâ€™s standards equates to 4th div footy. 
Itâ€™s rediculous to have such an important footy tournament controlled by officials more used to schools boy matches.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It seems normal practice for FIFA to only have refs and Linoâ€™s from those smaller countries whoâ€™s standards equates to 4th div footy. 
Itâ€™s rediculous to have such an important footy tournament controlled by officials more used to schools boy matches.
		
Click to expand...


I thought none of 'our' officials got the nod, to attend, as they were not up to the job...
However, it's now looking more the case of because of being over qualified ...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

One of my mates said to me, Russia will probably win the cup, then in a few months it will come out that they were all doping. I laughed but then thought, that doesn't sound completely implausible does it...


----------



## User62651 (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			One of my mates said to me, Russia will probably win the cup, then in a few months it will come out that they were all doping. I laughed but then thought, that doesn't sound completely implausible does it... 

Click to expand...

With Putins FSB meddling with opponents food or air conditoning or door handles, anything could happen!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I thought none of 'our' officials got the nod, to attend, as they were not up to the job...
However, it's now looking more the case of because of being over qualified ...
		
Click to expand...

The refs were selected in 2016. Mark Clattenburg was our representative but he dropped out to take the money in Saudi, Dubai or wherever. Our FA asked if we could replace him and they said no. I presume Clattenburg had a team, him and linesman, but they all must have missed out.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2018)

Can we get Stan Collymore in the team for Saturday?   I've heard he's good at knocking out Swedes.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I recall someone on here having a right pop at me after the first game when I said that Maguire was England's best player.
He is a superb find, probably England's first 'World Class' player for quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't in the first match looked uncomfortable playing left side. He has played well since but is far from world Class!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The squad has a lot of players who are playing in their first tournament , the GK hasnâ€™t even had double figure caps , I think Henderson must be the most expirenced out there and he isnâ€™t exact a veteran
		
Click to expand...

You forgot Ashley Young.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



*Though defensively we look better and better*, once more a dead ball situation cost us and Sweeden will do there best to expose that.
Alli is not playing at 70%. Cannot understand why he never bought on Loftus cheek.
Dier, oh dear, he scored the winning penalty but everything goes back. There is no fluidity when he is on. When Sterling,Young and Alli went off creativity went off with it. The subs coming on when they are the wrong subs worry me.
Think Pickford and Maguire have come on leaps and bounds. Had a close look at Maguire in the first game when he played alongside Walker and Stones thinking that could be City's back three. I was impressed. I am even more impressed the more they have played.
Trippier, would be easy to say he is one that got away from City, but he was never gonna get in City's first eleven ahead of Zabaleta. He went away to play regular football and not for the money. It was the right decision for him and now England. I think that right hand side looks solid with him and walker there.
overall I think the England team is the most down to earth set of lads I have seen for decades. Not living on the back of media superstar reputations and for once letting there football do the talking.
		
Click to expand...

Got to watch those lapse in concentration walker nearly cost a goal again last night


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, he posted a picture of Ramos crying when Spain went out and stated Karma.
Whatâ€™s the CL Final  got to do with the WC :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It ok i've got my Ramos shirt ready for the new season just to remind them..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know they divide opinion, but our best football in the tournament has been played when* Sterling, Lingaard and Young* have been on the pitch.

I firmly believe Southgate is happy with his strongest 11, I donâ€™t believe anyone is letting him down.

Good test last night and again Southgate will of learnt a lot.

Majority of people wanted/expected England to at least reach the QF, weâ€™ve done it, now to sit back and enjoy the ride, who knows, we could just reach the SF or beyond.
		
Click to expand...


The best 3 players that fit the system GS wants to use and thats why they are first choice.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I thought none of 'our' officials got the nod, to attend, as they were not up to the job...
However, it's now looking more the case of because of being over qualified ...
		
Click to expand...

Its Clattenburgs fault he was due to go before he ran off to Dubai chasing $$$$


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			One of my mates said to me, Russia will probably win the cup, then in a few months it will come out that they were all doping. I laughed but then thought, that doesn't sound completely implausible does it... 

Click to expand...

A leading anti doping doctor has stated Russia should be getting heavily tested due to the rapid increase in results.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			The best 3 players that fit the system GS wants to use and thats why they are first choice.
		
Click to expand...

But has he read this thread and really give it any thought?


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Got to watch those lapse in concentration walker nearly cost a goal again last night
		
Click to expand...

It was worse than that! Phew!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			It was worse than that! Phew!
		
Click to expand...

We are not going to keep many clean sheets with our defence, we knew that coming into the tournament. They are growing with each game though - we nearly got it last night but for a corner when they had overloaded the box in added time. Walker has always had brain farts and will continue to do so, but he's there because his pace is invaluable. Maguire is inexperienced but is growing in each game, and he's absolutely key to our set pieces as he's been the target every time. Stones can't defend, but he's there because Southgate values his passing from the back. Almost every player is key to the system in their own way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We are not going to keep many clean sheets with our defence, we knew that coming into the tournament. They are growing with each game though - we nearly got it last night but for a corner when they had overloaded the box in added time. Walker has always had brain farts and will continue to do so, but he's there because his pace is invaluable. Maguire is inexperienced but is growing in each game, and he's absolutely key to our set pieces as he's been the target every time. Stones can't defend, but he's there because Southgate values his passing from the back. Almost every player is key to the system in their own way.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure we knew that about our defence?
Southgateâ€™s teams had only conceded 3 goals in qualifying matches from when he took over and 6 in friendlies (5 of those coming in 2 games)

Stones is more than just a decent passer of a ball, yes heâ€™s young and still developing but his positional sense and his pace are also his strength, Maguire is the bonus on the back of a great season, 6 months ago he was not first choice.


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2018)

Isn't this the youngest average age of  team we've ever had at a Tournament?  (and Young is the oldest!   )  Bodes well for 4 years time in Qatar! Incidentally, its 44c there today! Daft place for a Tournament....


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			Isn't this the youngest average age of  team we've ever had at a Tournament?  (and Young is the oldest!   )  Bodes well for 4 years time in Qatar! Incidentally, its 44c there today! Daft place for a Tournament....
		
Click to expand...

At least it'll be in winter if it goes ahead.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you sure we knew that about our defence?
Southgateâ€™s teams had only conceded 3 goals in qualifying matches from when he took over and 6 in friendlies (5 of those coming in 2 games)

Stones is more than just a decent passer of a ball, yes heâ€™s young and still developing but his positional sense and his pace are also his strength, Maguire is the bonus on the back of a great season, 6 months ago he was not first choice.
		
Click to expand...

Come on, the standard of teams we play in qualifying is not particularly high for the most part. Let's not pat ourselves on the back for not conceding against the likes of Malta and Lithuania, nor for a few friendlies where the intensity was not that high.

I wasn't knocking us anyway. I'm saying that there will be mistakes due to personnel but it looks as though our defence is getting better as a unit. Last night was a strong collective performance at the back.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			At least it'll be in winter if it goes ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Bilic made me laugh the other day in one of the rare moments I could understand him. They were talking about whether Messi or Ronaldo will still be around for another World Cup and he said "hey, don't forget it's not 4 years this time, it's 3 and a half!"


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Come on, the standard of teams we play in qualifying is not particularly high for the most part. Let's not pat ourselves on the back for not conceding against the likes of Malta and Lithuania, nor for a few friendlies where the intensity was not that high.

I wasn't knocking us anyway. I'm saying that there will be mistakes due to personnel but it looks as though our defence is getting better as a unit. Last night was a strong collective performance at the back.
		
Click to expand...


and we also played Germany and Brazil in friendlies without conceeding with the 352 shape.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Come on, the standard of teams we play in qualifying is not particularly high for the most part. Let's not pat ourselves on the back for not conceding against the likes of Malta and Lithuania, nor for a few friendlies where the intensity was not that high.

I wasn't knocking us anyway. I'm saying that there will be mistakes due to personnel but it looks as though our defence is getting better as a unit. Last night was a strong collective performance at the back.
		
Click to expand...

You basically said we expected to concede goals with our defence, plus Stones can only pass and Walker is only there for his pace.
No credit whatsoever for other parts of their game.
I donâ€™t understand why we are so overly (imo) critical of our own players, as posted last night, relatively young inexperienced team already exceeding some expectations, no one is saying they are the finished product.
Donâ€™t believe many England supporters can actually look st the squad or watch the match without seeing what Club side they play for.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			and we also played Germany and Brazil in friendlies without conceeding with the 352 shape.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, those games were not played with the highest intensity. No one wanted to risk injuries ahead of the World Cup.

Apparently Falcao has come out and said the referee favoured England! Haha! Who is he trying to kid?? If anything the ref massively lenient in not sending off any of their players.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2018)

as always, the hype is out of controi. England have only played one decent side (Belgium), and that was in a dead rubber. 

England did their usual last night, started off well, then rapidly ran out out ideas. There is no creative spark, the game plan seems to resolve around dead balls. They have only scored 2 goals from open play, and one of them hit Kane on the back of the heel and went in. 

Saying that, Sweden do not look like much of a side either, and I wouldn't be surprised if England get past them. If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			as always, the hype is out of controi. England have only played one decent side (Belgium), and that was in a dead rubber. 

England did their usual last night, started off well, then rapidly ran out out ideas. There is no creative spark, the game plan seems to resolve around dead balls. They have only scored 2 goals from open play, and one of them hit Kane on the back of the heel and went in. 

Saying that, Sweden do not look like much of a side either, and I wouldn't be surprised if England get past them. If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly, England don't have an on form truly creative midfielder at their disposal presently...
So, they just have to get on and do there best with what's to hand...
Some of the current squad have grown in stature [metaphorically] during this current WC...
Hopefully some of the others will follow suit...
And, we'll have some great times ahead...
Especially with some youth players already showing great potential fairly recently...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, England don't have an on form truly creative midfielder at their disposal presently...
So, they just have to get on and do there best with what's to hand...
Some of the current squad have grown in stature [metaphorically] during this current WC...
Hopefully some of the others will follow suit...
And, we'll have some great times ahead...
Especially with some youth players already showing great potential fairly recently...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of that from Steve. We can only play with the talent pool we have to choose from. Sadly there is no Scholes, no Gascoigne, no Lampard, no Adams etc etc. We have one world class striker and bunch of eager young players to build around him with. To reach the quarter final is already a fantastic achievement. 



			
				rudebhoy said:
			
		


If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.

Click to expand...


Of course Croatia would be the favourites, they have a world class midfield.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			as always, the hype is out of controi. England have only played one decent side (Belgium), and that was in a dead rubber. 

England did their usual last night, started off well, then rapidly ran out out ideas. There is no creative spark, the game plan seems to resolve around dead balls. They have only scored 2 goals from open play, and one of them hit Kane on the back of the heel and went in. 

Saying that, Sweden do not look like much of a side either, and I wouldn't be surprised if England get past them. If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes a draw just opens up for you and you have to take advantage. The best teams left in this tournament are all going to knock each other out, last man standing, and they will play against one of the 4 weakest teams in the final. Not our fault Belgium made a howler and scored a goal against us . The excitement from England fans is not because we see a world class team, it is because our side of the draw has never been weaker or more inviting. The other 3 teams in our side of the draw will be thinking exactly the same. 

I'd agree that Croatia look the best team but listening to Bilic he doesn't fancy them for the mental side of things.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Of course Croatia would be the favourites, they have a world class midfield.
[/COLOR]


Click to expand...

Bookies will make England favourites for that match if it happens.

England are best priced 6/4 to reach the final, best price on Croatia is 2/1.

England best price to win the WC, 4/1. Croatia 13/2.

England and Croatia are similar prices to win their respective QFs (evens).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Bookies will make England favourites for that match if it happens.

England are best priced 6/4 to reach the final, best price on Croatia is 2/1.

England best price to win the WC, 4/1. Croatia 13/2.

England and Croatia are similar prices to win their respective QFs (evens).
		
Click to expand...

Is that not because the bookies you are looking at are in the UK and England fans will now be lumping on in a patriotic fervour? The bookies are shortening the odds to protect themselves.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Bookies will make England favourites for that match if it happens.

England are best priced 6/4 to reach the final, best price on Croatia is 2/1.

England best price to win the WC, 4/1. Croatia 13/2.

England and Croatia are similar prices to win their respective QFs (evens).
		
Click to expand...

Obviously the UK bookies' prices are skewed by English people blindly betting on England, you must know that?? Before it began we were something like 6th or 7th bookies favourites to win it all, which is obviously nonsense in real terms.

I mean Croatia would obviously be favourites to beat us in terms of them having a better team on paper.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			as always, the hype is out of controi. England have only played one decent side (Belgium), and that was in a dead rubber. 

England did their usual last night, started off well, then rapidly ran out out ideas. There is no creative spark, the game plan seems to resolve around dead balls. They have only scored 2 goals from open play, and one of them hit Kane on the back of the heel and went in. 

Saying that, Sweden do not look like much of a side either, and I wouldn't be surprised if England get past them. If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.
		
Click to expand...

With respect that is rubbish, England played some great football for about 20 minutes in the middle of their last second half.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously the UK bookies' prices are skewed by English people blindly betting on England, you must know that?? Before it began we were something like 6th or 7th bookies favourites to win it all, which is obviously nonsense in real terms.

I mean Croatia would obviously be favourites to beat us in terms of them having a better team on paper.
		
Click to expand...

In the latest FIFA rankings, England are 12th and Croatia are 20th, the bookies odds reflect that. There will be some idiots who back England regardless, probably the same clowns who back a White Xmas every year, but in terms of the overall book, it won't be big enough bets to be a major factor.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			In the latest FIFA rankings, England are 12th and Croatia are 20th, the bookies odds reflect that. There will be some idiots who back England regardless, probably the same clowns who back a White Xmas every year, but in terms of the overall book, it won't be big enough bets to be a major factor.
		
Click to expand...

FIFA rankings always have failed to reflect the true standard of teams.

Poland, Peru and Switzerland all higher ranked than  England yet would anyone truly suggest they are better. 

And Germany are number one despite  not turning up at the World Cup


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			FIFA rankings always have failed to reflect the true standard of teams.

Poland, Peru and Switzerland all higher ranked than  England yet would anyone truly suggest they are better. 

And Germany are number one despite  not turning up at the World Cup
		
Click to expand...

The latest rankings were published in June before the comp began. The bookies agreed that Germany were number 1 as they made them favourites after winning 10 out of 10 in their qualifying group, as well as last year's Confed Cup, and being holders.

As for the Poles and the Swiss, is there any evidence they are not as good as England? Their qualification record was was excellent and they have won the same number of trophies over the last 50 years&#128512;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			It was worse than that! Phew!
		
Click to expand...

Was listening to the commentary when they said that Walker does not usually play centre half, so that may be the reason why he screwed up. Nope it was just crap concentration. Like v Panama late on and they lost concentration.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			He wasn't in the first match looked uncomfortable playing left side. He has played well since but is far from world Class!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Iâ€™m no great fan of Cahill but heâ€™s head and shoulders above Maguire.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed. Iâ€™m no great fan of Cahill but heâ€™s head and shoulders above Maguire.
		
Click to expand...

What? I can't believe you've said that Blue! You're 'avin a laugh aren't you? Maguire is far better.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			What? I can't believe you've said that Blue! You're 'avin a laugh aren't you? Maguire is far better.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me heâ€™s not right now. Potentially yes he is, but on what Iâ€™ve seen of him and Cahill Iâ€™d take Cahill, as I would take Vardy over Sterling. And I say that as no great fan of Cahill.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2018)

Cahill is past it, I forgot how many times I saw him have Walker esque  brain freezes last season which ended up in goals.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			The latest rankings were published in June before the comp began. The bookies agreed that Germany were number 1 as they made them favourites after winning 10 out of 10 in their qualifying group, as well as last year's Confed Cup, and being holders.

As for the Poles and the Swiss, is there any evidence they are not as good as England? Their qualification record was was excellent and they have won the same number of trophies over the last 50 years&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Betting is all about the "here and now " and right now England are a better side than either Poland or Switzerland. 

As for qualifying did not Switzerland finish as runners up to England?

Based upon what we witnessed  Germany would not be favourites now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			as always, the hype is out of controi. England have only played one decent side (Belgium), and that was in a dead rubber. 

England did their usual last night, started off well, then rapidly ran out out ideas. There is no creative spark, the game plan seems to resolve around dead balls. They have only scored 2 goals from open play, and one of them hit Kane on the back of the heel and went in. 

Saying that, Sweden do not look like much of a side either, and I wouldn't be surprised if England get past them. If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.
		
Click to expand...

All together now:

ðŸŽ¼Itâ€™s coming home, itâ€™s coming home, itâ€™s coming, footballâ€™s coming homeðŸŽ¼

Tell us again who you support?

We are in the QF of the World Cup, much farther than some predicted, why shouldnâ€™t the fans have hopes and dreams?

You sound very bitter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed. Iâ€™m no great fan of Cahill but heâ€™s head and shoulders above Maguire.
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think that Cahill would make a better left winger than Maguire?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			As for qualifying did not Switzerland finish as runners up to England?
		
Click to expand...


Nope, Switzerland were in Portugalâ€™s group and qualified with 27 points from 10 games.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			All together now:

ïŽ¼Itâ€™s coming home, itâ€™s coming home, itâ€™s coming, footballâ€™s coming homeïŽ¼

Tell us again who you support?

We are in the QF of the World Cup, much farther than some predicted, why shouldnâ€™t the fans have hopes and dreams?

You sound very bitter 

Click to expand...

 Did anyone really predict England wouldnâ€™t get out a group with Tunisia and Panama in it? Have your hopes and dreams by all means, but donâ€™t kid us on they have done great to get this far. 

As for who Iâ€™m supporting, my money is on Brazil, but Iâ€™m cheering on whoever is playing England ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			As for who Iâ€™m supporting, my money is on Brazil, but Iâ€™m cheering on whoever is playing England ï˜
		
Click to expand...

Never would have guessed. 



pauldj42 said:



			You sound very bitter 

Click to expand...

Indeed!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Did anyone really predict England wouldnâ€™t get out a group with Tunisia and Panama in it? Have your hopes and dreams by all means, but donâ€™t kid us on they have done great to get this far. 

As for who Iâ€™m supporting, my money is on Brazil, but Iâ€™m cheering on whoever is playing England ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Most people before the comp expected us to finish 2nd then lose in either last 16 or 8.

Unfortunately for all the England haters other teams have failed and left England with a chance of progressing.

We have a chance, a good chance of going further, just the same as we could be knocked out.

Feel free to flaunt your bitterness, weâ€™re still in the comp. :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 5, 2018)

If it's ok for England fans to be buoyant despite underwhelming against the two decent teams they've played, it's ok (and not at all bitter) for those who don't support England to want them to fail. Both sides of the coin!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2018)

It must be costing the Scots a fortune. They have had to buy shirts from Tunisia, Panama, Belgium, Colombia and now Sweden :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If it's ok for England fans to be buoyant despite underwhelming against the two decent teams they've played, it's ok (and not at all bitter) for those who don't support England to want them to fail. Both sides of the coin!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not, as with your post and others we should hold back our hopes and dreams with a big slice of reality.
The Scottish and other anti-English can feel free to give us that reality.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Apparently not, as with your post and others we should hold back our hopes and dreams with a big slice of reality.
The Scottish and other anti-English can feel free to give us that reality.
		
Click to expand...

No hopes and dreams shattering here, I think England genuinely have a chance!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It must be costing the Scots a fortune. They have had to buy shirts from Tunisia, Panama, Belgium, Colombia and now Sweden :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Probably just leave the tags on and then exchange them for the next team. :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No hopes and dreams shattering here, I think England genuinely have a chance!
		
Click to expand...

So why the need for the despite comment? Thatâ€™s history now and changes nothing.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Probably just leave the tags on and then exchange them for the next team. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sports Direct customer services have never been so busy &#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So why the need for the despite comment? Thatâ€™s history now and changes nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Context - it's vitally important that England learn from the games so far! Don't be so precious.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No hopes and dreams shattering here, I think *England genuinely have a chance*!
		
Click to expand...

1 in 8........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Context - it's vitally important that England learn from the games so far! Don't be so precious.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, itâ€™s important to Southgate and the team, using it dash fans talking about future hopes and dreams when those performances are unknown is not needed.

No team has performed in every game and no one team is standing out, thatâ€™s why we have a chance, we donâ€™t need constant reality checks, were English, we know about disappointment.

Some people are like a cloud on a sunny day.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish, itâ€™s important to Southgate and the team, using it dash fans talking about future hopes and dreams when those performances are unknown is not needed.

No team has performed in every game and no one team is standing out, thatâ€™s why we have a chance, we donâ€™t need constant reality checks, were English, we know about disappointment.

Some people are like a cloud on a sunny day.
		
Click to expand...

We've already achieved the maximum anyone expected, so now it's just an opportunity to exceed that. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We've already achieved the maximum anyone expected, so now it's just an opportunity to exceed that. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, so donâ€™t dream or get carried away, know your place and youâ€™ll be fine


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 5, 2018)

Walkers is a liability. He's doing his best to knock us out on his own. Crap back pass and also did you see that leap in the air towards the end with his arm up like that other bloke did that cost his team???? No? Well have another look then. I'd send him home immediately.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Walkers is a liability. He's doing his best to knock us out on his own. Crap back pass and also did you see that leap in the air towards the end with his arm up like that other bloke did that cost his team???? No? Well have another look then. I'd send him home immediately.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: and, heâ€™s back in the room! :rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Walkers is a liability. He's doing his best to knock us out on his own. Crap back pass and also did you see that leap in the air towards the end with his arm up like that other bloke did that cost his team???? No? Well have another look then. I'd send him home immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not a CB though and has been asked to play the dual role .
I did see the arm and itâ€™s not how a CB would challenge.
The defence have been good imo but havenâ€™t played anyone of quality yet.

The lack of creativity is what worries me and still canâ€™t see why your main striker Kane would play so deep.

But were winning and itâ€™s hard to criticise a team / tactics when they win.
Got no nails left.
Come on lads do us and all the young fans proud thatâ€™s all we ask.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heâ€™s not a CB though and has been asked to play the dual role .
I did see the arm and itâ€™s not how a CB would challenge.
The defence have been good imo but havenâ€™t played anyone of quality yet.

The lack of creativity is what worries me and still canâ€™t see why your main striker Kane would play so deep.

But were winning and itâ€™s hard to criticise a team / tactics when they win.
Got no nails left.
Come on lads do us and all the young fans proud thatâ€™s all we ask.
		
Click to expand...

Walker has always been a tad error-prone, but he's in the back three for his pace on the cover, on which he is second to none.

Kane drops deep to pick up the ball sometimes as he is a complete forward - the set-up is designed for Sterling and Lingard to run beyond him when that happens, as well as the wing backs. Also, when Vardy comes on he plays on the shoulder of the defence, so then Kane has to be the deeper one of the two by default.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'd send him home immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Number one of a million reasons why you'd never be the England manager


----------



## IanM (Jul 5, 2018)

Interesting piece on the radio about folk from England not travelling to Russia in usual number because of previous issues with Russians etc  (Even good old Alan Brazil refused to go for this usual drinking binge!)

Looks like Putin had a word in various ears - "Misbehave and you've had it!"   - A mate of mine has been there since it started.  No a hint of trouble anywhere, the usual suspects have been well behaved.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2018)

IanM said:



			Interesting piece on the radio about folk from England not travelling to Russia in usual number because of previous issues with Russians etc  (Even good old Alan Brazil refused to go for this usual drinking binge!)

Looks like Putin had a word in various ears - "Misbehave and you've had it!"   - A mate of mine has been there since it started.  No a hint of trouble anywhere, the usual suspects have been well behaved.
		
Click to expand...

I was in St Petersburg a week before it started and the locals weren't expecting trouble. I reckon Putin did as you say.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2018)

IanM said:



			Interesting piece on the radio about folk from England not travelling to Russia in usual number because of previous issues with Russians etc  (Even good old Alan Brazil refused to go for this usual drinking binge!)

Looks like Putin had a word in various ears - "Misbehave and you've had it!"   - A mate of mine has been there since it started.  No a hint of trouble anywhere, the usual suspects have been well behaved.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I have only heard good things about being out there for the tournament. Great PR for the Russians.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			as always, the hype is out of controi. England have only played one decent side (Belgium), and that was in a dead rubber. 

England did their usual last night, started off well, then rapidly ran out out ideas. There is no creative spark, the game plan seems to resolve around dead balls. They have only scored 2 goals from open play, and one of them hit Kane on the back of the heel and went in. 

Saying that, Sweden do not look like much of a side either, and I wouldn't be surprised if England get past them. If Croatia don't bottle it against Russia, I'd make them favourites to beat England.
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s spot on - England have struggled to create from the middle of the park , something I said when the squad was picked and Lallana wasnâ€™t going , there is no one who can thread that little ball through or produce a touch of magic to open it up for someone. 

The players are working very hard and their energy levels are superb but they are relying on set pieces and ill discipline from the opposition. If Colombia had concentrated on playing football instead of the antics then England could have been in big trouble. They have a great chance to get to a final with the teams ahead but they need to find the creative spark from open play , Sweden will be much more disciplined so England will need to find another way to open them up. They should have enough to get through but itâ€™s going to be tough - Sweden are no push over 

But one thing thatâ€™s good for England is the expirence the players are getting - this is nothing but good for them at the moment and they are going to grow but hopefully with Southgate there keep their feet on the ground at the same time.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed. Iâ€™m no great fan of Cahill but heâ€™s head and shoulders above Maguire.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. What can Cahill do that maguire cant? aside from apply for a bus pass 10 years earlier.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2018)

IanM said:



			Interesting piece on the radio about folk from England not travelling to Russia in usual number because of previous issues with Russians etc  (Even good old Alan Brazil refused to go for this usual drinking binge!)

Looks like Putin had a word in various ears - "Misbehave and you've had it!"   - A mate of mine has been there since it started.  No a hint of trouble anywhere, the usual suspects have been well behaved.
		
Click to expand...

My take on it is.
That load of Russians who kicked the living hell out of everyone at Euro 2016 was a warning shot. Donâ€™t bring any louts to our World Cup or this is what youâ€™ll get.
Add in that a lot of the trouble makers of the past arenâ€™t really fans, they just jump on the bandwagon for a cheap weekend away on the lash. These havenâ€™t travelled for the above reason and obviously logistics.
All of the above and obvious tensions with Russia has put the more regular fan from travelling over there, plus the weather over here has been awesome so why bother going abroad ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:rofl: and, heâ€™s back in the room! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think thatâ€™s spot on - England have struggled to create from the middle of the park , something I said when the squad was picked and Lallana wasnâ€™t going , there is no one who can thread that little ball through or produce a touch of magic to open it up for someone. 

The players are working very hard and their energy levels are superb but they are relying on set pieces and ill discipline from the opposition. If Colombia had concentrated on playing football instead of the antics then England could have been in big trouble. They have a great chance to get to a final with the teams ahead but they need to find the creative spark from open play , Sweden will be much more disciplined so England will need to find another way to open them up. They should have enough to get through but itâ€™s going to be tough - Sweden are no push over 

But one thing thatâ€™s good for England is the expirence the players are getting - this is nothing but good for them at the moment and they are going to grow but hopefully with Southgate there keep their feet on the ground at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong, but that player just doesn't exist. Lallana clearly didn't have the fitness and there is no other similar player out there. Southgate recognises this and has come up with a system that he believes can work for us. He's tried to play to our strengths and utilise the willing runners we have like Lingard, Sterling and Alli. And scoring from set pieces isn't an accident - again it's something they've worked hard on to make it one of our strengths. 

We can't magic up an English De Bruyne to chuck in the squad, sadly. I think Southgate is working excellently with what he's got.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2018)

My take on England so far has been positive. Are we the best team, no but are we going in the right direction, very much so. The match against Tunisia, past teams would have walked off with a 1-1 draw but we kept it going and got our rewards. Panama, not the best team in the world but how many times have we scraped through those matches with an early goal then another one or two late on to keep things respectable. Not sure I remember too many times when an England side has put away a weaker team by half time. Not sure what to make of the Belgium match, 2 second string teams, a good goal from them, no incentive to really push for the win but the back up players got decent match time and the first string side got a rest. Both of these points could prove vital later on. 
The Columbia match showed a greater level of maturity. Did not rise to the dirty tricks, heads did not go down when the late equaliser was scored and we overcame the penalty hoodoo. Again, good experience going forward. 
What I do like is that England have the fans back on side again. People are excited, people are enjoying it, people are not booing dull and heartless performances. 
Whatever happens going forward, I can see nothing but positives going forward. We have a young team with good spirit gaining massive experience that can only bode well for the Euros and the next World Cup.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If it's ok for England fans to be buoyant despite underwhelming against the two decent teams they've played, it's ok (and not at all bitter) for those who don't support England to want them to fail. Both sides of the coin!
		
Click to expand...

spot on.

I have nothing against Southgate, he seems like a decent bloke doing a decent job to me. 

What gets my back up is the way the media go totally OTT - good example being the Tunisia game, we kept being told what a great performance it was, despite the usual running totally out of ideas 2nd half. If Kane hadn't scored that last minute goal, they would have been slaughtered by the same media.

Again, vs Colombia, no mention of another abject performance against a very average team, instead it's coming home apparently (which begs the question, how can you call somewhere you haven't been for 52 years home?)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			instead it's coming home apparently (which begs the question, how can you call somewhere you haven't been for 52 years home?)
		
Click to expand...

You are just jealous because that is the best football song for years and can be brought out time after time. Kicks Allies Army into touch :ears:


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2018)

But when has sport been about realism and sober thinking. Sport is all about hopes, dreams, expectations, excitement, the belief that this could be your team's year. Why not get excited, jump on the bandwagon, watch in hope and expectation rather than predicting another failure. Sport is hype and overreaction, unrealistic expectations etc.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Wow. What can Cahill do that maguire cant? aside from apply for a bus pass 10 years earlier.
		
Click to expand...


Apart from win everything available to him at club level both domestically and on the European stage?   Winning is a habit and a proven winner, with an older calmer head would do no harm. Heâ€™s no Adams, Ferdinand, Carragher or Terry but in my opinion heâ€™d bring something that we are currently missing, a degree of calmness and maturity. 

Rather than sarcastic bus pass comments how about bringing something useful to the discussion?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apart from win everything available to him at club level both domestically and on the European stage?    Rather than sarcastic bus pass comments how about bringing something useful to the discussion?
		
Click to expand...

Bit pointless to cite trophies in a debate between a 32 year old and a 25 year old isn't it? Maguire has 7 years to catch up. The point is, on current ability, Maguire is quicker, better on the ball, and an utter machine in the air. His key contributions have been driving the ball forwards and being the target of every set piece, and winning the vast majority. Both things that Cahill would be worse at than him.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are just jealous because that is the best football song for years and can be brought out time after time. Kicks Allies Army into touch :ears:
		
Click to expand...

have you forgotten this classic? 

[video=youtube;gmzDOqUdu8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmzDOqUdu8A[/video]


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

They're still dreaming 36 years later.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Bit pointless to cite trophies in a debate between a 32 year old and a 25 year old isn't it? Maguire has 7 years to catch up. The point is, on current ability, Maguire is quicker, better on the ball, and an utter machine in the air. His key contributions have been driving the ball forwards and being the target of every set piece, and winning the vast majority. Both things that Cahill would be worse at than him.
		
Click to expand...

Try taking your Spurs blinkers off and actually watch Cahill; he has deficiencies but they arenâ€™t the ones you cite, with the exception of pace.  Cahill couldn't be a target at set pieces?  As regards all the set pieces that Maguire has won, what has been the net result?  As far as Iâ€™m aware, itâ€™s still a team game and itâ€™s about picking the best team, not necessarily the best eleven individuals; if it was about the best individual player weâ€™d have given the trophy to Argentina and all gone home.


----------



## IanM (Jul 5, 2018)

Listening to a really embittered "Big Sam" on the radio this morning....... pretty sad actually.

And sorry Sam, a goal from a set piece counts the same as a 40 yard screamer, or a tap in! 

One!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			have you forgotten this classic? 

[video=youtube;gmzDOqUdu8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmzDOqUdu8A[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Word has it the Scotland squad are going to cover the Orville song but call it I Wish I Could Qualify &#128521;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			have you forgotten this classic? 

[video=youtube;gmzDOqUdu8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmzDOqUdu8A[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough yes . There has been some dross over the years from all camps. Some songs just get it right and Coming Home hits the nail on the head. Catchy, simple to remember and anthemic.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 5, 2018)

Don't know if this has been mentioned on here already or if everyone's already heard about it, but this has just given me a chuckle....

#GarethSouthgateWould

https://www.thepoke.co.uk/2018/07/05/people-sharing-things-gareth-southgate-most-british/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			spot on.

I have nothing against Southgate, he seems like a decent bloke doing a decent job to me. 

What gets my back up is the way the media go totally OTT - good example being the Tunisia game, we kept being told what a great performance it was, despite the usual running totally out of ideas 2nd half. If Kane hadn't scored that last minute goal, they would have been slaughtered by the same media.

Again, vs Colombia, no mention of another abject performance against a very average team, instead it's coming home apparently (which begs the question, how can you call somewhere you haven't been for 52 years home?)
		
Click to expand...

Can you name a team that hasnâ€™t turned in at least one abject performance this WC, your bitterness shows no bounds.

Do I think â€œitâ€™s coming homeâ€? No

Do I dream and hope â€œitâ€™s coming homeâ€? Absolutely.

If youâ€™re fed up of the media feel free to post about them in the random irritations thread.

Winning the WC is about holding that trophy at the end, performances along the way will be forgotten.

The more I hear from bitter Scotsmen the more I dream about us winning it, that way yous can have a chip on each shoulder.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apart from win everything available to him at club level both domestically and on the European stage?   Winning is a habit and a proven winner, with an older calmer head would do no harm. Heâ€™s no Adams, Ferdinand, Carragher or Terry but in my opinion heâ€™d bring something that we are currently missing, a degree of calmness and maturity. 

Rather than sarcastic bus pass comments how about bringing something useful to the discussion?
		
Click to expand...

Prior to the WC I thought 2 of the back 3 would of been Stones, Cahill plus A.N. Other.

But, seeing how well Maquire has played it looks more and more like Southgateâ€™s got a particular plan and certain players fit his system better than others.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Try taking your Spurs blinkers off and actually watch Cahill; he has deficiencies but they arenâ€™t the ones you cite, with the exception of pace.  Cahill couldn't be a target at set pieces?  As regards all the set pieces that Maguire has won, what has been the net result?  As far as Iâ€™m aware, itâ€™s still a team game and itâ€™s about picking the best team, not necessarily the best eleven individuals; if it was about the best individual player weâ€™d have given the trophy to Argentina and all gone home.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say Cahill was bad at anything did I? I just said Maguire was better at those specific roles and that's why he's in the team.

Before the tournament I was saying to start Cahill actually, just on the grounds of him having experience when not many of the other players did. But I'm happy to say Maguire has proved me wrong by adding value to the team.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Try taking your Spurs blinkers off and actually watch Cahill; he has deficiencies but they arenâ€™t the ones you cite, with the exception of pace.  Cahill couldn't be a target at set pieces?  As regards all the set pieces that Maguire has won, what has been the net result?  As far as Iâ€™m aware, itâ€™s still a team game and itâ€™s about picking the best team, not necessarily the best eleven individuals; if it was about* the best individual player weâ€™d have given the trophy to Argentina and all gone home*.
		
Click to expand...

*Portugal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

Apparently someone added up how long Neymar has spent on the floor in this World Cup. It's 14 minutes so far.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Nope, Switzerland were in Portugalâ€™s group and qualified with 27 points from 10 games.
		
Click to expand...

So they didn't win their group.

Unlike England.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Apparently someone added up how long Neymar has spent on the floor in this World Cup. It's 14 minutes so far.
		
Click to expand...

They've also added up how far he's rolled. 

It's 26 miles and 385 yards so far.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			So they didn't win their group.

Unlike England.
		
Click to expand...

What's your point? That England must be better than the Swiss because they won their group with 26 points  from 30 while the Swiss could only manage 27 from 30 in a tougher group?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you name a team that hasnâ€™t turned in at least one abject performance this WC, your bitterness shows no bounds.

Do I think â€œitâ€™s coming homeâ€? No

Do I dream and hope â€œitâ€™s coming homeâ€? Absolutely.

If youâ€™re fed up of the media feel free to post about them in the random irritations thread.

Winning the WC is about holding that trophy at the end, performances along the way will be forgotten.

The more I hear from bitter Scotsmen the more I dream about us winning it, that way yous can have a chip on each shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel the need to keep playing this "bitter" card?

I've already said Southgate is a decent bloke doing a good job. My issue is with the media building them up as if they are world beaters, when they will be the first to slaughter them when they fall short. Me pointing out that England have been average at best so far is not bitterness, it's me giving an opinion.

Maybe I should start calling you paranoid every time you post, then we'll be even!

Btw, thanks for the advice on which thread to post on, but I'm happy here.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			What's your point? That England must be better than the Swiss because they won their group with 26 points  from 30 while the Swiss could only manage 27 from 30 in a tougher group?
		
Click to expand...

Unlike you I have not compared England with any other team although as far as the current World Cup is concerned it  would appear that they are, on current form, performing better than  one or two teams who you seem to hold in such high regard. 

As for a stronger group in qualifying I am not certain  how you're judging that. None of the European  Groups were strong.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 5, 2018)

Seems the government's anti Russian stance is being cranked up at just the wrong time for England football team. They need irrefutable evidence for Salisbury and now amesbury before making yet more highly public accusations at Putin. May is so out of touch she'll probably call the team home when they're 1-0 up in the semi final&#128549;


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Poland, Peru and Switzerland all higher ranked than  England yet would anyone truly suggest they are better.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



*Unlike you I have not compared England with any other team *although as far as the current World Cup is concerned it  would appear that they are, on current form, performing better than  one or two teams who you seem to hold in such high regard. 

As for a stronger group in qualifying I am not certain  how you're judging that. None of the European  Groups were strong.
		
Click to expand...

Actually mate, think you will find it was you who first compared Switzerland to England (along with a few other countries) see your first quote above 

And as for how I am judging that Switzerland had a tougher qualifying group than England, I'm basing that on the fact that they had Portugal in their group, the reigning European champions. Who did England have in comparison? Slovakia and Scotland!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Actually mate, think you will find it was you who first compared Switzerland to England (along with a few other countries) see your first quote above 

And as for how I am judging that Switzerland had a tougher qualifying group than England, I'm basing that on the fact that they had Portugal in their group, the reigning European champions. Who did England have in comparison? Slovakia and Scotland!
		
Click to expand...

You actually brought up the FIFA rankings which,  I believe, is a pretty  general comparison. 

As for the groups you could argue that neither  England  nor Switzerland had testing groups . After all most were agreed that Portugal's Euro triumph was a massive over achievement by a one-man team. This view gained credence after their performance in the World Cup. 

And Switzerland struggled to overcome the mighty Northern Ireland in the play-offs.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			You actually brought up the FIFA rankings which,  I believe, is a pretty  general comparison.
		
Click to expand...

Dear me. 

You were the one who said you hadn't compared any country to England which is true with the minor exceptions of Poland, Peru and Switzerland!

Why not just admit you made a bit of a fool of yourself with that statement, and we can both move on? &#128512;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Why do you feel the need to keep playing this "bitter" card?

I've already said Southgate is a decent bloke doing a good job. My issue is with the media building them up as if they are world beaters, when they will be the first to slaughter them when they fall short. Me pointing out that England have been average at best so far is not bitterness, it's me giving an opinion.

Maybe I should start calling you paranoid every time you post, then we'll be even!

Btw, thanks for the advice on which thread to post on, but I'm happy here.
		
Click to expand...

Your issue is with the media and Southgate is a nice bloke, then we slip in to England have now been average at best.

So we had an easy group to get out of and now teams are falling out of our way so we progress.

All backed up by your ABE comment.

Nope, my apology, no bitterness there :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Dear me. 

You were the one who said you hadn't compared any country to England which is true with the minor exceptions of Poland, Peru and Switzerland!

Why not just admit you made a bit of a fool of yourself with that statement, and we can both move on? &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

So is not the purpose of FIFA rankings to compare  national sides and was not your reference to those rankings an attempt to  compare England and their performance to that of sides ranked above them? 

Or was it just another opportunity to reveal the chip on your shoulder,  or should that be shoulders?


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2018)

Never mind all this arguing nonsense. Check out these rather wonderful Twitter memes on this guardian page.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/jul/05/its-coming-home-england-meme-world-cup

My personal favourites are del boy, back to the future and Shrek...


----------



## larmen (Jul 5, 2018)

If you are all so worried that the English press is bigging them up, the German press does the same. And I don't think they are doing it out of favour. They seem to have a realistic view, at least on other countries.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think thatâ€™s spot on - England have struggled to create from the middle of the park , something I said when the squad was picked and Lallana wasnâ€™t going , there is no one who can thread that little ball through or produce a touch of magic to open it up for someone. 

The players are working very hard and their energy levels are superb but they are relying on set pieces and ill discipline from the opposition. If Colombia had concentrated on playing football instead of the antics then England could have been in big trouble. They have a great chance to get to a final with the teams ahead but they need to find the creative spark from open play , Sweden will be much more disciplined so England will need to find another way to open them up. They should have enough to get through but itâ€™s going to be tough - Sweden are no push over 

But one thing thatâ€™s good for England is the expirence the players are getting - this is nothing but good for them at the moment and they are going to grow but hopefully with Southgate there keep their feet on the ground at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really surprised at some of the negative comments about Englands performances, especially against Colombia. Before they played them there were lots of comments like: "Colombia will be a lot tougher, they are a good strong - tough side". One thing that Colombia were very good at was their defence. A lot of talk about, we were not creative enough. The game I saw was that most of the chances England created were stopped or cut out because of their strong defence, it wasn't a case of not taking our chances, Colombia were very good defensively.

We cannot expect our players to be all out attacking, creating chance after chance all the time. It just aint gonna happen at International level. There is another team that will just not let us do that, or any team for that matter. I haven't mentioned yet, about Colombia's dirty tactics, how they tried to goad our players - even one of their coaches shoving Sterling as he went off. the way they surrounded the ref at every decision that went against them. And all the time England kept their nerve and rose above it all and showed great maturity.

Make no mistake, England have come a long way at this World Cup and anyone that says things like, "Average at best" is just not seeing the bigger picture. And before anyone says it, I'm not getting carried away and saying, "It's coming home, we're gonna win".
Rather, I'm quietly confident and think we have every chance and what will be will be.

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			So is not the purpose of FIFA rankings to compare  national sides and was not your reference to those rankings an attempt to  compare England and their performance to that of sides ranked above them? 


Or was it just another opportunity to reveal the chip on your shoulder,  or should that be shoulders?
		
Click to expand...

Clutching at straws there. If you look back, you will see I was referencing the rankings to explain why England will be favourites to beat Croatia should they meet in the semis. Nothing to do with scoring points, bitterness or chips on shoulders.

Now, how about addressing the point about you not comparing teams?


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 5, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Never mind all this arguing nonsense. Check out these rather wonderful Twitter memes on this guardian page.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/jul/05/its-coming-home-england-meme-world-cup

My personal favourites are del boy, back to the future and Shrek...
		
Click to expand...

Saw some of these earlier. Shawshank was my fave!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 5, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Clutching at straws there. If you look back, you will see I was referencing the rankings to explain why England will be favourites to beat Croatia should they meet in the semis. Nothing to do with scoring points, bitterness or chips on shoulders.

Now, how about addressing the point about you not comparing teams?
		
Click to expand...

OK as it's obviously confusing you.

Bookies will pay little regard to  FIFA rankings as they  barely reflect current form and that was my point in referring to the standings of various others. 

They are primarily interested only in protecting and mitigating their liabilities and UK bookies aren't likely to take many bets on  Croatia regardless of them being 20th or 2nd in the rankings and, in fact, being a very decent side.

On the other hand  they will, I agree, take a possibly disproportionate amount on England but their odds setting will have  little or nothing to do with  world standings. 

The rankings,  in which  you appear to have so much faith, have long been discredited due to the time span utilised. They  clearly  disguised from many just how far an ageing German side had slipped.


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2018)

*MetalMickie *& *rudebhoy*, can you please carry out your petty bickering via PM's please, as it's spoiling an otherwise interesting thread?
Thanks guys. :thup:


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			OK as it's obviously confusing you.

Bookies will pay little regard to  FIFA rankings as they  barely reflect current form and that was my point in referring to the standings of various others. 

They are primarily interested only in protecting and mitigating their liabilities and UK bookies aren't likely to take many bets on  Croatia regardless of them being 20th or 2nd in the rankings and, in fact, being a very decent side.

On the other hand  they will, I agree, take a possibly disproportionate amount on England but their odds setting will have  little or nothing to do with  world standings. 

The rankings,  in which  you appear to have so much faith, have long been discredited due to the time span utilised. They  clearly  disguised from many just how far an ageing German side had slipped.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a professional politician?

Every time I ask you to acknowledge that despite your denial, it was you who compared Switzerland, Peru and Poland to England, and give you proof, you go off on some ridiculous tanget and totally ignore the question.

I'm out of this thread, will leave it to you and the rest of the Little Englander squad.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Out with a little dig :whoo:

&#129409;&#129409;&#129409;


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2018)

If we win this how long before the press try to take all credit saying something like â€œif it wasnâ€™t for us undermining him big Sam would still be our managerâ€


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Out with a little dig :whoo:

&#63873;&#63873;&#63873;
		
Click to expand...

And he definitely won't be back to check for bites because he's 'out of this thread'. 

Anyway, enough of that nonsense, FOOTBALL IS BACK TODAY! God it's been a tough two days. As evidenced by some of the posts on the last 3 pages. Roll on 3 o'clock!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If we win this how long before the press try to take all credit saying something like â€œif it wasnâ€™t for us undermining him big Sam would still be our managerâ€
		
Click to expand...

Sterling will score in the final, and The Sun will be like "thanks to our reverse psychology he overcame his daemons to come good for Ingurlund!"


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 6, 2018)

It's coming home...........


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 6, 2018)

Some tasty football to come today. 

Predictions anyone?

Hopefully a 7-goal cracker between Uruguay and France! Think France will edge it.

And I'm gonna go big with this.....I think Belgium might turn Brazil over!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Some tasty football to come today. 

Predictions anyone?

Hopefully a 7-goal cracker between Uruguay and France! Think France will edge it.

And I'm gonna go big with this.....I think Belgium might turn Brazil over!

Click to expand...

Well, I think the opposite of you. I fancy Uruguay to nick it over France in extra time (although if Cavani isn't fit to play I'll be changing my mind on that). And Brazil will have too much for Belgium - they are wide open at the back with Bobby's dodgy tactics, Neymar & Coutinho and pals could have a field day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Iâ€™d love Belgium to turn over Brazil, for no other reason than another big team out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d love Belgium to turn over Brazil, for no other reason than another big team out.
		
Click to expand...

Same here but like Orinoco or whatever heâ€™s called ðŸ˜‰ I see Brazil having too much quality up top for Belgium.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d love Belgium to turn over Brazil, for no other reason than another big team out.
		
Click to expand...

aren't rom, toby, jan and vincent big? not to mention Tibault


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			aren't rom, toby, jan and vincent big? not to mention Tibault 

Click to expand...

Typical, listing the Man U player first! :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

No Cavani for Uruguay so I'm not sure they'll have enough here. Unless Suarez really turns up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 6, 2018)

With you on both although France are a goal up,Cavani a massive miss.

Belgium because I like their buns


----------



## User62651 (Jul 6, 2018)

All over now, keeper has caught whatever condition Karius had.....concussion was it?


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2018)

Make that two....

As one of the generation who grew up watching Banks, Bonetti, Jennings, Shilton etc........................................... really?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Done by the swerve and dip, just enough to catch him out but should have saved it. Like a subtle nibbler off the seam catching a thin outside edge. That's Uruguay done for.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 6, 2018)

You can see Uruguay losing their heads now


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			You can see Uruguay losing their heads now
		
Click to expand...

I just have!
Uraguay are going to beat themselves now, they're almost as horrible as Colombia were against England.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Somebody get out there and check Muslera for concussion. Was Sergio Ramos nearby?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Not sure if Mbappe has been watching Neymar!


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure if Mbappe has been watching Neymar!
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic, wasn't it?
I'll cut him a bit of slack as he's only a teenager, but he needs to learn and he needs to learn fast!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2018)

Gary Neville on the keepers blunder - _'I have no words to describe that - well I do but I can't use them' _ Nice one Gary


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2018)

7 teams left, 6 European, 1 S. American. That's quiet a statement from European football.

I can't say that I will miss the niggly type of play that we've seen from Uruguay and Colombia. I'll not be signing up to see the next Copa America.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			7 teams left, 6 European, 1 S. American. That's quiet a statement from European football.

I can't say that I will miss the niggly type of play that we've seen from Uruguay and Colombia. I'll not be signing up to see the next Copa America.
		
Click to expand...

But S American will win &#128521;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Really hope this game lives up to expectation, has the makings of a cracker.
Would of made a great final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2018)

So Belgium move De Bruyne a bit more advance - great move - Brings in Fellani :rofl:  - interesting move

Would be great see Neymar shown what a real tackle it - such a shame Naingoleen isnâ€™t there to do it 

Could be a tight one but think Brazil may squeeze past

Think Brazil would be a stronger team if they started with Firmino but good for us that he is getting a good rest

Edit - what formation are Belguim playing ?

Seems a 4-3-3 with Lukaku out wide ? Chadli in the middle ?


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

Not sure de bruyne gets on the ball enough the way Belgium set up...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

The two Man City Brazilian's combine perfectly for the first goal. Oh, wait, wrong goal.

Fellaini in is a good shout, he was excellent against Japan. Chadli I'm not sure about, Mertens far superior in just about everything other than tracking back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Bit of fun, had a fiver on a France/Belgium double, only got just under 3/1, so if it comes in I get Â£18.05.
Currently offering Â£9.85 cash out.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

Can you not just hedge on Brazil??


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

What a brilliantly open game this has been so far!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Brazil currently 3/1, might be worth a risk if it stays this way till late in the game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

What a goal, hell of a run from Lukaku.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

That was extraordinary


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Utter class that goal. Brilliant run from Lukaku and that is what KDB does best. This game has been pure fire so far!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Someoneâ€™s put a Feillani wig on here. Thatâ€™s not the same player Iâ€™ve see for the last few years. 

How much power from De Bruyne? Boom.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Martinez, tactical genius :whoo:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Just popped on to say fair play Bobby Martinez. I've been highly critical of his tactical set-up, but he has addressed the exact two issues I highlighted, and it's clearly paying dividends. (Maybe he's been reading??)
1. Carrasco was a poor wing back who didn't want to defend - he's brought in Chadli who seems more solid.
2. De Bruyne was wasted as a deep midfield player, and offered no protection to the defence - he's brought Fellaini in for Mertens and shifted KDB further forward where he can do damage, which he's just done.

Absolute top marks.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

Superb goal and a very entertaining game.
Looking good for en excellent semi-final showdown.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2018)

Thatâ€™s what happens when you put De Bruyne in his natural position as opposed to having him sitting - just brilliant


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Brazil 10/1 to win in 90 minutes.
4/1 to qualify.
Cashout now Â£14.88.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

Hazard and debruyne on the break... How scary is that.

Courtois has had to be on his toes though, this is a great game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Belgium look bloody scary with KDB at CAM instead of sat deep. He's running this game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2018)

Think that we could be watching the World Cup winners. 2-0 at half time. Looking very balanced.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Brazil without Casemiro and Dani Alves look seriously lacking defensively. Fagner is not coping well against Hazard and Chadli so far, even with Willian's help. Also Casemiro is a lot better in that defensive midfield role than Fernandinho who is more of a box-to-box type midfielder. Casemiro much better defensively and his distribution is so much more consistent. 

Jesus hasn't been able to affect the play either. Brazil need to get Firmino up top, they need his work-rate, his pressing and his ability to create chances for his team mates. Jesus hasn't been good enough so far.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Brazil without Casemiro and Dani Alves look seriously lacking defensively. Fagner is not coping well against Hazard and Chadli so far, even with Willian's help. Also Casemiro is a lot better in that defensive midfield role than Fernandinho who is more of a box-to-box type midfielder. Casemiro much better defensively and his distribution is so much more consistent. 

Jesus hasn't been able to affect the play either. Brazil need to get Firmino up top, they need his work-rate, his pressing and his ability to create chances for his team mates. Jesus hasn't been good enough so far.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus hasn't done a thing all tournament. I would have had Firmino in from the start. The way he linked up with Salah all season, surely he could have played in a similar way to get the best out of Neymar?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			But S American will win &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Still feeling confident?&#128513;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Wait, what? Firmino on is good, but Willian off? Really? He's been their best player. He's the only one in the Brazil front 4 that actually tracks back - Jesus won't do that as effectively as Willian. Seems the wrong choice to me, lets see how it plays out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Still feeling confident?&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Mate, he supports Sheff Weds, what does he know about football. :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus hasn't done a thing all tournament. I would have had Firmino in from the start. The way he linked up with Salah all season, surely he could have played in a similar way to get the best out of Neymar?
		
Click to expand...

Jesus hasn't done nowt, yet his  Brazilian team mates call him the "phenomenon".
Do your homework.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fernandinho's had a shocker tonight so far. Missing Casemiro badly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Jesus hasn't done nowt, yet hos Brazilian team mates call him the "phenomenon".
Do your homework.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus has done nothing throughout the tournament- of course his teammates are going to boost him up , everytime Firmino has replaced him Brazil have improved immeasurably . Firmino right now is a better number 9 than Jesus

Embarrassing again from Neymar - should be a booking straight away for a clear dive


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh Neymar.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

The Belgium right back looks like he's on the pitch by mistake... Can't believe they haven't given him some backup


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Now thatâ€™s a penalty. Big call coming up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Now thatâ€™s a penalty. Big call coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking decision.

Did Neymas dive have a bearing?


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Jesus hasn't done nowt, yet his  Brazilian team mates call him the "phenomenon".
Do your homework.
		
Click to expand...

They can call him whatever they want and I think he's a good player but he's done absolutely nothing in this World Cup until now.

Great game so far


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Jesus has done nothing throughout the tournament- of course his teammates are going to boost him up , everytime Firmino has replaced him Brazil have improved immeasurably . Firmino right now is a better number 9 than Jesus

Embarrassing again from Neymar - should be a booking straight away for a clear dive
		
Click to expand...

Not saying he hasn't been Brazil's best player, but to suggest he has done nothing. That's ridiculous. Firmino has come on with fresh legs and done well v tiring teams.
looks like Jesus never got that penalty shout as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Shocking decision.

Did Neymas dive have a bearing?
		
Click to expand...

In real time I thought dive. VAR had a chance to correct that. Poor.  Very VERY poor.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

Whoever needs to hedge Brazil needs to do it quick!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2018)

Has there been a directive not to book diving?


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2018)

Whoâ€™s this Fellani chap, not seen him before ðŸ˜³


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not saying he hasn't been Brazil's best player, but to suggest he has done nothing. That's ridiculous. Firmino has come on with fresh legs and done well v tiring teams.
looks like Jesus never got that penalty shout as well.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus has done nothing of note in this World Cup - he has been a passenger , totally anonymous in every game I have seen and again tonight - for me he should be the one coming off the bench to replace a player 

Neymar is a pathetic excuse of a footballer


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			In real time I thought dive. VAR had a chance to correct that. Poor.  Very VERY poor.
		
Click to expand...

Would like to see again, wonder if they judged he kicked it out of play prior to the challenge?


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2018)

Game on


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh Coutinho. That pass.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			STERLING has done nothing of note in this World Cup - he has been a passenger , totally anonymous in every game I have seen and again tonight - for me he should be the one coming off the bench to replace a player
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Great game this :thup:


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2018)

Great goal but where was Kompany


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2018)

Itâ€™s not meant to be, so many opportunities going begging.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not saying he hasn't been Brazil's best player, but to suggest he has done nothing. That's ridiculous. Firmino has come on with fresh legs and done well v tiring teams.
looks like Jesus never got that penalty shout as well.
		
Click to expand...

Others have already answered for me but yeah, Jesus has done precisely zero in this World Cup. Firmino would have been a better fit in my opinion.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Lukaku off? Hmm. Always dangerous in a knock out match.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Martinez may of just messed up!


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

Whatever happens tomorrow, I'm bloody glad we lost to Belgium...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh Neymar.

Deja vu...


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm almost embarrassed to say this, but Fellaini's been immense in this game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Hazard has been absolutely immense tonight. So fantastically good. Undoubtedly a top ten in the world player now for me.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

I want to see Neymar cry .................. I really do.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 6, 2018)

That was fantastic. Everything you want from international football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Brilliant, just brilliant, thatâ€™s why I love football.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow!

For so many reasons, this has been a bloody great World Cup so far! And still plenty to come!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			I want to see Neymar cry .................. I really do.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t take pleasure from seeing that - I actually love seeing that passion.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2018)

Belgium are now thinking..
"We'll never have a better chance to win the World Cup".....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2018)

After many years Belgium must finally believe in themselves. Great win.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2018)

The World Cup is coming to a European country &#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2018)

If Neymar concentrated as much effort into attacking the ball he would actually produce a lot more , disgraceful player with his antics , never going to win the Balon DOr 

Brazil starting with Jesus instead of Firmino harmed them , Firmino would have brought Neymar and others into the game

But brilliant from Belgium - especially De Bruyne and Hazard , lots of unselfish runs from Lukaku and Fellani just everywhere - got a bit of luck with the pen shout but brilliant save at the end


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 6, 2018)

Hazard showing that heâ€™s amongst the best in the world during this tournament


----------



## User20205 (Jul 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just popped on to say fair play Bobby Martinez. I've been highly critical of his tactical set-up, but he has addressed the exact two issues I highlighted, and it's clearly paying dividends. (Maybe he's been reading??)
1. Carrasco was a poor wing back who didn't want to defend - he's brought in Chadli who seems more solid.
2. De Bruyne was wasted as a deep midfield player, and offered no protection to the defence - he's brought Fellaini in for Mertens and shifted KDB further forward where he can do damage, which he's just done.

Absolute top marks.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re wasted on here mate. King of the armchair pundits ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Belgium are now thinking..
"We'll never have a better chance to win the World Cup".....
		
Click to expand...

They've still got a lot to do though. First France in the semi, and then England in the final.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They've still got a lot to do though. First France in the semi, and then England in the final.
		
Click to expand...

They've just beaten Brazil...
They won't fear anyone now.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			They've just beaten Brazil...
They won't fear anyone now.
		
Click to expand...

Cliche bingo !!! 
Itâ€™s the World Cup semi final, no easy games left ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2018)

Thought the Brazil v Belgium game was a classic. Think the France v Uraguay game, it was Rammel compared that last 90 mins


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Still feeling confident?&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Ive got just about every call on big games wrong this World Cup, shows what an awesome tournament it has been so far &#128513;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Typical, listing the Man U player first! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Of course Fellaini bossing it tonight too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Of course Fellaini bossing it tonight too 

Click to expand...

Him and the flat track bully turned up I thought


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Him and the flat track bully turned up I thought 

Click to expand...

Quite clearly the backbone of tonight's performance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			Quite clearly the backbone of tonight's performance. 

Click to expand...

Not to worry though, the compliments they get on here wonâ€™t last long :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Jul 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought the Brazil v Belgium game was a classic. Think the France v Uraguay game, it was Rammel compared that last 90 mins
		
Click to expand...

France are crusing in 3rd gear, managing their tournament very well, expending the least energy and emotion to progress thus far. Semi v Belguim is too close to call though - See who wins the midfield battle, France slight favourites I think.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What a goal, hell of a run from Lukaku.
		
Click to expand...

Flat track bully mate.........


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			France are crusing in 3rd gear, managing their tournament very well, expending the least energy and emotion to progress thus far. Semi v Belguim is too close to call though - See who wins the midfield battle, France slight favourites I think.
		
Click to expand...

As chuffed as I was to see Belgium go through, I thought they were looking very tired towards the end.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			As chuffed as I was to see Belgium go through, I thought they were looking very tired towards the end.
		
Click to expand...

They did spend the last half hour workng there backsides off.
France didnâ€™t look as good today as previous performances.
Going to be a very close semi final going to extra time and maybe pens imo.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 7, 2018)

Iâ€™m just happy that Neymar doesnâ€™t get to win the thing. I cannot stand the loathesome little diving chop.

Brazil used to be a team everyone respected and likes because of the way they played the game but he has turned a lot of people off them


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 7, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m just happy that Neymar doesnâ€™t get to win the thing. I cannot stand the loathesome little diving chop.

Brazil used to be a team everyone respected and likes because of the way they played the game but he has turned a lot of people off them
		
Click to expand...

There has been a lot written about Jesus not playing well, but I said in the first game it looked like Brazil were playing with the intention of making Neymar look good. The first game Brazil were knocking all over at times and it was a joy to watch, but when the ball got to Neymar the game slowed down and it was as if he had to beat a man.
Be interesting how Neymar is now viewed in Brazil.


----------



## larmen (Jul 7, 2018)

I am very happy that Ronaldo, Messy and Neymar are out. Itâ€™s going to be a team winning it, not a player.


A work mate of mine commented on Maradonna that he was so dangerous because he didnâ€™t go down, doing everything possible to stay on his feet. Stars today have changed.
(yes, he still cheated and handled a ball)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2018)

Neymar's actions are working against him, he could have a genuine penalty but due to his play acting the ref's will now give the defender the benefit of the doubt.

Same used to happen in the EPL a few years to that former Liverpool forward [Suarez?]


----------



## bobmac (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm going shopping later on this afternoon, the roads and shops should be fairly quiet


----------



## User62651 (Jul 7, 2018)

Neymar....No More.....Proclaimers song....get it?


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

England team unchanged for today's game.
I hope Alli is fit and Sterling ups his game somewhat!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			England team unchanged for today's game.
I hope Alli is fit and Sterling ups his game somewhat!
		
Click to expand...

Sterling will score today &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## User62651 (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



*Sterling will score today* &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Betting looks about 6-1 odds for Sterlng to score, Kane by comparison is less then 2 -1. Whole team has 1 penalty goal only in last 2 games and you're playing Sweden who dont concede much, 3 clean sheets out of 4 games so far, only losing 2 goals to the Germans. Italy could't score in 2 playoff matches against them either.

Going to be very hard today, hope you're ready for that but still think England will win but Sterling scoring? Nah.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Betting looks about 6-1 odds for Sterlng to score, Kane by comparison is less then 2 -1. Whole team has 1 penalty goal only in last 2 games and you're playing Sweden who dont concede much, 3 clean sheets out of 4 games so far, only losing 2 goals to the Germans. Italy could't score in 2 playoff matches against them either.

Going to be very hard today, hope you're ready for that but still think England will win but Sterling scoring? Nah.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love to see him score,heâ€™s been shocking so far.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

100% effort, all I ask,


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™d love to see him score,heâ€™s been shocking so far.
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't been 'shocking' by any means.

I'm no fan, and I do get the the amount of chances he gets at club football which makes his stats as a goal scorer look false IMO, and that those stats can't transfer to National football, but, his runs and presence, his intentions and getting into positions that could/should yield better, still means he's far from 'shocking'!

Your just looking for a rise from your trolling infatuation of Phil, of which on your 1st post back from being banned was to edit and quote one of his posts, that just speaks volumes about you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2018)

Good luck boys


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			He hasn't been 'shocking' by any means.

I'm no fan, and I do get the the amount of chances he gets at club football which makes his stats as a goal scorer look false IMO, and that those stats can't transfer to National football, but, his runs and presence, his intentions and getting into positions that could/should yield better, still means he's far from 'shocking'!

Your just looking for a rise from your trolling infatuation of Phil, of which on your 1st post back from being banned was to edit and quote one of his posts, that just speaks volumes about you.
		
Click to expand...

Bore off you sad little man. 

Any problems in future get your legal team to contact my legal team &#128514;

#mrbigstuff


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Come on england !!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bore off you sad little man. 

Any problems in future get your legal team to contact my legal team ðŸ˜‚

#mrbigstuff
		
Click to expand...

This just shows your mentality and that youâ€™re nothing less than a keyboard warrior and stalker. 

What a sad and lonely life you must lead.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2018)

This is poor so far. Not sure why its different for England, but all our players seem scared to attack! Sideways backwards sideways lump it up.

Predictable. Won't beat anyone decent like this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Very cagey start, hopefully grow into the game, Sweden looking for the high ball into the box.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			This just sheâ€™s your mentality and that youâ€™re nothing less than a keyboard warrior and stalker. 

What a sad and lonely life you must lead.
		
Click to expand...

Think you mean nothing more ðŸ™ˆ

Letâ€™s get back to the football ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			This is poor so far. Not sure why its different for England, but all our players seem scared to attack! Sideways backwards sideways lump it up.

Predictable. Won't beat anyone decent like this.
		
Click to expand...

Nerves maybe.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Ali really needs to up his game.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			This is poor so far. Not sure why its different for England, but all our players seem scared to attack! Sideways backwards sideways lump it up.

Predictable. Won't beat anyone decent like this.
		
Click to expand...

Sweden sucking them into their kind of of game, which is Sweden 

Gooooooal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Get in Harry Maquire :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hopefully a football match might now break out.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Sweden sucking them into their kind of of game, which is Sweden 

Gooooooal
		
Click to expand...

As I was trying to say, before McGuire scores, Sweden suffocate games and then look to take advantage of limited chances, which they tend to convert well, but that goal means Sweden now need to come out more which will suit England, although at any set pieces, were very dangerous. 

Come on.......


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2018)

Need to keep probing for a 2nd and not sit too much IMO


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2018)

Is Allardyce in our backroom staff?!

Can't believe how many set play goals we have, we're pretty much toothless in open play and have been all tournament


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Is Allardyce in our backroom staff?!

Can't believe how many set play goals we have, we're pretty much toothless in open play and have been all tournament
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the World Cup mate, youâ€™re up against the best teams and players from around the World, we carry enough of a threat for teams to set up and counteract our strengths and best players. 

Look at the teams who have played better at times and are now at home.

Iâ€™ll take performances like this if the results keep coming.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2018)

Sterling.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Sterling.......
		
Click to expand...

No criticismâ€™s of Sterling please.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s the World Cup mate, youâ€™re up against the best teams and players from around the World, we carry enough of a threat for teams to set up and counteract our strengths and best players. 

Look at the teams who have played better at times and are now at home.

Iâ€™ll take performances like this if the results keep coming.
		
Click to expand...

Results of course matter most mate and I'd take a world cup win with nothing more than goals of sterling's backside to win it!
That said, if we want any sort of legacy or platform to build on then I'd like to see a little more. 

The teams that have gone home have no bearing on my thoughts on our football. Or lack of it at times. Being honest so far we haven't played a team (dead rubber agaisnt Belgium aside) tjat we shouldn't have beat.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

Sterling, cows backside, banjo, hit, couldn't.

Feel free to rearrange.


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2018)

Thing is, Swedish defence, like the last game in parts, are terrified of him.even if he can't finish


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sterling, cows backside, banjo, hit, couldn't.

Feel free to rearrange.
		
Click to expand...

You mean "couldn't score in a knocking shop!"


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			No criticismâ€™s of Sterling please.
		
Click to expand...

You having a laugh ðŸ˜‚
If anyone can argue he should have a starting place after that performance is a joke.
Shambles of a player, double rammel fits nicely as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			You mean "couldn't score in a knocking shop!"
		
Click to expand...

A knocking shop in Middlesbrough &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sterling, cows backside, banjo, hit, couldn't.

Feel free to rearrange.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m still saying heâ€™s going to score in this game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Results of course matter most mate and I'd take a world cup win with nothing more than goals of sterling's backside to win it!
That said, if we want any sort of legacy or platform to build on then I'd like to see a little more. 

The teams that have gone home have no bearing on my thoughts on our football. Or lack of it at times. Being honest so far we haven't played a team (dead rubber agaisnt Belgium aside) tjat we shouldn't have beat.
		
Click to expand...

We have no right to beat any team and Southgate has set us up to play to our strengths, if weâ€™d of been a bit more gung ho it could of backfired either in the group or against Columbia.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2018)

Watching this in a bar full of Swedes in Montenegro 
They agree that Sterling is hopeless , they think Rachford should come on in his place.

I canâ€™t disagree
ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Come on Fish,you not going to have a pop at these Sterling posts? 
&#129323;


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You having a laugh &#128514;
If anyone can argue he should have a starting place after that performance is a joke.
Shambles of a player, double rammel fits nicely as well.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think he's having a good game. He's creating havoc with Swedens back 4. They're absolutely terrified every time he's near the ball. Yes, his finishing is poor but if can get one then I think he'll grow in confidence.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

At the end of the day, Sterling is getting into positions that is causing Sweden problems, a good save denied him, heâ€™s a constant threat, pinning back their defence, ok heâ€™s not clinical, but hopefully those opportunities will either bring him or someone else a goal. I understand the frustration of him not converting chances, but heâ€™ll draw defences out allowing someone else to hopefully become free but Sweden will have to change that high line if heâ€™s getting behind like he is as eventually he will score, and it will be deserved because his work rate is second to none.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2018)

Dont know why we are playing so slow.
Just what is Sterling?....He aint a striker, and certainly isnt strong enough for the midfield.
I think we play best when we play with more pace, and aprt from the 2 min utes before the goal we were too pedestrian. Playing like we are wont scare anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You having a laugh ðŸ˜‚
If anyone can argue he should have a starting place after that performance is a joke.
Shambles of a player, double rammel fits nicely as well.
		
Click to expand...

His finishing is not there, I agree 100%, but as Fish put, if you canâ€™t see other aspects of his game and what he brings to the team then he hasnâ€™t got a chance.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Actually, I think he's having a good game. He's creating havoc with Swedens back 4. They're absolutely terrified every time he's near the ball. Yes, his finishing is poor but if can get one then I think he'll grow in confidence.
		
Click to expand...

This &#128077;


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			His finishing is not there, I agree 100%, but as Fish put, if you canâ€™t see other aspects of his game and what he brings to the team then he hasnâ€™t got a chance.
		
Click to expand...

But if you dont finish, you dont get through. Just ask Brazil, Germany,Argentina............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2018)

England just doing whats needed - a touch lucky with that offside early and seemed to have a bit of nerves but another set piece has done the business so far

The brilliant runs of Sterling are stretching the backline , they are scared of his runs - great save from the keeper stopped it being 2. Alli having another game where he is missing. Henderson doing superb in the middle on his own at times , Lingard trying to help out. 

Need to find something more than set pieces though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m still saying heâ€™s going to score in this game.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so. I can enjoy the rest of the match then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Actually, I think he's having a good game. He's creating havoc with Swedens back 4. They're absolutely terrified every time he's near the ball. Yes, his finishing is poor but if can get one then I think he'll grow in confidence.
		
Click to expand...

One goal and I believe weâ€™d see a totally different player.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But if you dont finish, you dont get through. Just ask Brazil, Germany,Argentina............
		
Click to expand...

No, thereâ€™s more than one way to score a goal, weâ€™re not struggling because Sterling isnâ€™t scoring, weâ€™re playing to our strengths.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Actually, I think he's having a good game. *He's creating havoc with Swedens back 4. *They're absolutely terrified every time he's near the ball. Yes, his finishing is poor but if can get one then I think he'll grow in confidence.
		
Click to expand...

He's creating havoc with England's chances of getting to the semi-final!
Alli is also having a very poor game.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 7, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Watching this in a bar full of Swedes in Montenegro 
They agree that Sterling is hopeless , they think Rachford should come on in his place.

I canâ€™t disagree
ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿
		
Click to expand...

Phil, ask for their views on hot tubs and perfectly crafted pop songs. They might have more relevant knowledge then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Phil, ask for their views on hot tubs and perfectly crafted pop songs. They might have more relevant knowledge then.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			He's creating havoc with England's chances of getting to the semi-final!
Alli is also having a very poor game.
		
Click to expand...

Alli has done nothing this tournament.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dont know why we are playing so slow.
Just what is Sterling?....He aint a striker, and certainly isnt strong enough for the midfield.
I think we play best when we play with more pace, and aprt from the 2 min utes before the goal we were too pedestrian. Playing like we are wont scare anyone.
		
Click to expand...

More pace than Sterling! Just who might there be? 

As I said his finishing has been abysmal but his pace is terrifying their back line.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			Alli is also having a very poor game.
		
Click to expand...

Is he on the pitch?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Alli has done nothing this tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at all.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Boooooom!!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 7, 2018)

sterling is a waste of space ,he hasnt done anything other than lose the ball everytime he has had it ,and LT is right cows rears are well safe from banjo strikes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Better late than never :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Nothing at all.....
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#129335;*&#9794;&#65039;


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Alli has done nothing this tournament.
		
Click to expand...

You were saying?
Great assist from Jesse.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

Okay bring it on &#129315;&#129315;.

To be fair I think Gareth is reading this thread, passed on my comments and Delle got wound up.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2018)

Sterling is terrifying Sweden but they know that he's unlikely to make anything of the runs and chances.
It's good that he gets in the positions but without an end result it's pointless.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			You were saying?
Great assist from Jesse.
		
Click to expand...

Oooops


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Ooooh, great save.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

John Stones as been very impressive this WC


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Sterling is terrifying Sweden but they know that he's unlikely to make anything of the runs and chances.
It's good that he gets in the positions but without an end result it's pointless.
		
Click to expand...

But even if it creates a corner, or a free kick, heâ€™s terrifying them with his runs and his determination is beyond boundaries, heâ€™s giving it his all, and that will do for me in this kind of game, as now this game will be so open which will suit England more.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Sterling is terrifying Sweden but they know that he's unlikely to make anything of the runs and chances.
It's good that he gets in the positions but without an end result it's pointless.
		
Click to expand...

So you would advise the Swedish  defence to ignore him as it's pointless. 

Unbelievable Jeff!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			We have no right to beat any team and Southgate has set us up to play to our strengths, if weâ€™d of been a bit more gung ho it could of backfired either in the group or against Columbia.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe that?!

That mentality is half of what holds us back. We beat the likes of San Marino 3 nil shift others hammer them!
I think a little confidence (arrogance) wouldn't be a bad thing.

As I type thing we score our second from open play!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			But even if it creates a corner, or a free kick, *heâ€™s terrifying them with his runs and his determination is beyond boundaries*, heâ€™s giving it his all, and that will do for me in this kind of game, as now this game will be so open which will suit England more.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think that Rashford would have the same effect ............. but with an end product?


----------



## User62651 (Jul 7, 2018)

Best England performance in a long time I think, taken Swedes apart, Sterling's had a great game too.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			Do you not think that Rashford would have the same effect ............. but with an end product?
		
Click to expand...

No..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			Do you not think that Rashford would have the same effect ............. but with an end product?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like he has all season and also when he played against Belgium and missed when he had his chances including a one on one which went considerably ?

If you are going to look for an alternative then maybe someone who actually scores more goals than Sterling


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			So you would advise the Swedish  defence to ignore him as it's pointless. 

Unbelievable Jeff!!
		
Click to expand...

Why not? 1 on 1 and he can't net it.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you really believe that?!

That mentality is half of what holds us back. We beat the likes of San Marino 3 nil shift others hammer them!
I think a little confidence (arrogance) wouldn't be a bad thing.

As I type thing we score our second from open play!! Whoop whoop!
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I thought Southgate was a bad appointment, totally wrong, heâ€™s doing it his way with his players, Iâ€™d be over the moon with 4 or 5 goals and 90 mins of fantastic football, itâ€™s unrealistic.
Heâ€™s got them solid, flare as when they required and at the moment...........winning :whoo:


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2018)

With the Swedish high line and the long balls, Vardy must be desperate to come on


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Best England performance in a long time I think, taken Swedes apart, Sterling's had a great game too.
		
Click to expand...

I would say a good game not a great game.
Actually would like to see Kane,Lingard or Sterling rested,we need fresh bodies for the semi.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean like he has all season and also when he played against Belgium and missed when he had his chances including a one on one which went considerably ?

*If you are going to look for an alternative then maybe someone who actually scores more goals than Sterling*

Click to expand...

..................... and as if by magic. 

We're talking about England and, I think you'll find, Rashford HAS scored more than Sterling .................. and in far fewer games, too!

Any good?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Why not? 1 on 1 and he can't net it.....
		
Click to expand...

Easy to see why some aren't football coaches.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

IainP said:



			With the Swedish high line and the long balls, Vardy must be desperate to come on
		
Click to expand...

Vardy is injured I think?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Rashford for Sterling to keep exploiting the space :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Vardy is injured I think?
		
Click to expand...

Named as a sub, but whether fully recovered from a thigh strain I donâ€™t think Southgate would risk him.


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2018)

Time for a WC clean sheet. &#129310;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Henderson has been my motm.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Henderson has been my motm.
		
Click to expand...

Mate what game you watching?
Pickford easy


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

I think I'd go Pickford or Maguire.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate what game you watching?
Pickford easy
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine the reaction from certain posters had an Everton fan picked Pickford. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			..................... and as if by magic. 

We're talking about England and, I think you'll find, Rashford HAS scored more than Sterling .................. and in far fewer games, too!

Any good?
		
Click to expand...

Wow - One whole goal - so can you remind us how Rashford did in the last game with his chances ? Do you remember when he was one on one and didnt even hit the target. So why will he do better when he has struggled all season long with his finishing 

And of course nothing to do with Sterling being a City player and Rashford being a Utd player is it 

Sterling has played very well yet some still want to stick the knife in - guess when it comes to supporting England its not about getting behind all the players when they are playing and winning. I do think it was yourself who was suggesting that Sterling could be at fault for England not getting into the semi finals - great support


Back to the game 
Pickford is the one that is getting England into the Semi Finals - brilliant saves again

Rashford on - will prob score :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - *One whole goal *- so can you remind us how Rashford did in the last game with his chances ? Do you remember when he was one on one and didnt even hit the target. So why will he do better when he has struggled all season long with his finishing 

And of course nothing to do with Sterling being a City player and Rashford being a Utd player is it 

Sterling has played very well yet some still want to stick the knife in - guess when it comes to supporting England its not about getting behind all the players when they are playing and winning. I do think it was yourself who was suggesting that Sterling could be at fault for England not getting into the semi finals - great support
		
Click to expand...

Hey, you asked the question.
3 goals in 20 is a whole lot better than 2 in 40 odd.
You probably won't allow yourself to accept this, but I really want Sterling to play well because, unlike you, I'm an England supporter ...................... I want them all to play well.
The fact is that he just doesn't, something else you won't allow yourself to accept.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2018)

Sterling yet again the worst player on the pitch for England. But heâ€™ll start the semi.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sterling yet again the worst player on the pitch for England. But heâ€™ll start the semi.
		
Click to expand...

Are you allowed to say that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sterling yet again the worst player on the pitch for England. But heâ€™ll start the semi.
		
Click to expand...

Complete garbage.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

Kane, once again has had no service but has been immense. Another cracking shift.


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2018)

Still dreaming of a Belgium v England final...


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sterling yet again the worst player on the pitch for England. But heâ€™ll start the semi.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kane, once again has had no service but has been immense. Another cracking shift.
		
Click to expand...

But Sterling stood in the centre circle!
I despair, how can you not see Sterlings workrate?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

Well that was confirmed.  Vardy was not a possible sub, not even in his kit


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Complete garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He was. Making runs isnâ€™t a reason to pick anyone.  No end product. Loses the ball constantly. No composure. Awful.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But Sterling stood in the centre circle!
I despair, how can you not see Sterlings workrate?
		
Click to expand...

If you put me on the pitch for Northern Ireland, Iâ€™d work harder than anyone. But Iâ€™d be crap.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes. He was. Making runs isnâ€™t a reason to pick anyone.  No end product. Loses the ball constantly. No composure. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

What did Kane do? Walker?
They did their job, just like Sterling.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - One whole goal - so can you remind us how Rashford did in the last game with his chances ? Do you remember when he was one on one and didnt even hit the target. So why will he do better when he has struggled all season long with his finishing 

And of course nothing to do with Sterling being a City player and Rashford being a Utd player is it 

Sterling has played very well yet some still want to stick the knife in - guess when it comes to supporting England its not about getting behind all the players when they are playing and winning. I do think it was yourself who was suggesting that Sterling could be at fault for England not getting into the semi finals - great support


Back to the game 
Pickford is the one that is getting England into the Semi Finals - brilliant saves again

Rashford on - will prob score :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Phillip you really need to chill out. 
No one is sticking the knife in on Sterling. 
Heâ€™s not having a great tournament,that is a fact. 
Iâ€™m sure we all hoped that he would tare the tournament up,but heâ€™s been poor upto now.
So as Alli,yet you donâ€™t seem to jump to his defence if he gets any negative comments.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

The whole England squad has been immense, if it ends in the semi final, hopefully not,  so be it, but itâ€™s been great to see, lot of faith has been restored.
Cheers Southgate.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you imagine the reaction from certain posters had an Everton fan picked Pickford. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Never thought of that.
Must admit Henderson,Maguire,Pickford awesome.
The win even more so


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What did Kane do? Walker?
They did their job, just like Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:

You canâ€™t change that team. The last two games have been superb for England.

Sterlingâ€™s confidence is obviously returning. Heâ€™s going past players again.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you imagine the reaction from certain posters had an Everton fan picked Pickford. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I have criticised him in the past but today I would admit he was excellent. 

As for MOTM it could be any one of four or five for me. Pickford, Trippier, Henderson,  Maguire or Lingard but none of them had a poor game.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			More pace than Sterling! Just who might there be? 

As I said his finishing has been abysmal but his pace is terrifying their back line.
		
Click to expand...

I mean pace of play and passing across the team. When we play quick we create chances, when we play slow or "measured" we go nowhere.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Englands best game so far. In complete control for long spells. Pickford cleaning up when Sweden had chances. McGuire was outstanding, as was Henderson, Walker and Trippier. 

Whatever happens next, England have gone further than anyone thought possible. Only a real small minded pillock would criticise now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			But even if it creates a corner, or a free kick, heâ€™s terrifying them with his runs and his determination is beyond boundaries, heâ€™s giving it his all, and that will do for me in this kind of game, as now this game will be so open which will suit England more.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. No Sterling fan here - even as a City fan. But so often he has been the out ball for England and held the ball and given us options. He's not got a quality touch or composure BUT he never ever stops having the courage to put himself in a position to possibly fail. Lingard was running around doing nowt much - Sterling was running around into space and scaring the defence and giving us chances. He's gone up in my estimations this world cup and would take him as a starter ahead of Rashford any day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2018)

England played very well and are deservedly in the semi final of the World Cup - i remember the last time they were in 1990 and it was a brilliant time , the players and manager fully deserve it , just been brilliant. At one stage it looked like the weak link was the back line and centre of the park - Pickford , Stones , Maguire and Henderson have been outstanding - Alli has had a quiet world cup but suspect injury but brilliant header - Kane and Sterling just dont stop and Lingard stepped into the middle superb. Excellent from them all and barring injury the same team will rightly start the semi and good luck to them . Southgate was written off when he took over from Fat Sam - seems it was the perfect choice


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2018)

The Swedes in the bar were very gracious in defeat.
Great to see the team playing so well and getting results.
Stand up Jordan Pickford, 2 great saves today &#128077;


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if some of the 'bigger' European clubs come sniffing around a few players, especially Pickford, Trippier and Maguire.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2018)

Having seen England lift the cup in glorious black and white...
I am growing in hope I may get to see them lift it again...
But, this time in full on colour...
Ta very much Gareth and team...


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 7, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Having seen England lift the cup in glorious black and white...
I am growing in hope I may get to see them lift it again...
But, this time in full on colour...
Ta very much Gareth and team...
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you're saying. But..... whenever they come home. Whatever the result of the next game(s). This team are coming home in celebratory fashion. And that's the first time in a long long time.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

It's the first time in forever that I won't feel down if England finally lose.
They're lifting the whole nation :thup:.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I know exactly what you're saying. But..... whenever they come home. Whatever the result of the next game(s). This team are coming home in celebratory fashion. And that's the first time in a long long time.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve nailed it there. What theyâ€™ve already achieved, with such a young team, and the manner in which theyâ€™ve achieved it has been sublime, and uplifting.


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Swedes in the bar were very gracious in defeat.
Great to see the team playing so well and getting results.
Stand up Jordan Pickford, 2 great saves today &#128077;
		
Click to expand...


Game played properly...few fouls, little cynicism....... and how in control were we?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I know exactly what you're saying. But..... whenever they come home. Whatever the result of the next game(s). This team are coming home in celebratory fashion. And that's the first time in a long long time.
		
Click to expand...

Verily :thup:...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. No Sterling fan here - even as a City fan. But so often he has been the out ball for England and held the ball and given us options. He's not got a quality touch or composure BUT he never ever stops having the courage to put himself in a position to possibly fail. Lingard was running around doing nowt much - Sterling was running around into space and scaring the defence and giving us chances. He's gone up in my estimations this world cup and would take him as a starter ahead of Rashford any day.
		
Click to expand...

Lingards movement is superb and most of his runs are intelligent creating space for others.
Great cross for the 2nd goal as well,did you miss that?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			I wouldn't be at all surprised if some of the 'bigger' European clubs come sniffing around a few players, especially Pickford, Trippier and Maguire.
		
Click to expand...

Trippier as been one of the players of the tournament for me.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you imagine the reaction from certain posters had an Everton fan picked Pickford. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t expect anything else.......


----------



## User20205 (Jul 7, 2018)

Stop dissecting each players performance especially with your club specs on. Just enjoy it!!

#itscominghome


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But Sterling stood in the centre circle!
I despair, how can you not see Sterlings workrate?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mention Sterling on the post, only Kane. It was a post about Kane, no other player. 

Sterling put in a heck of a shift, no question. He still couldn't hit a prize bullock on the backside with the other Lloyd Webbers cello though when it comes to being up against the keeper, I've decided a banjo and a regular cow was too small a target for him. Not in this tournament. It gets frustrating seeing him do good work then look like a non league player when faced with the keeper. Time and again, he seems to freeze. It depends whether you think we need goals from him. If not then it is not a problem.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2018)

If you accept workrate and dedicated then I understand why youâ€™d think Sterling had a good game. 

If you want England to progress and stop being the sleeping giant youâ€™ll see that heâ€™s had another poor game. No end product. Doesnâ€™t like up with other players despite his effort. Just poor.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

You seen this fish ^^^^^^


----------



## KenL (Jul 7, 2018)

Watched the game in a Scottish pub.  A couple of eejits were hoping for Sweden to win (AKA anyone but England) but on the whole people agreed England were great.  Nobody complained when I was cheering for England at least!
I just hope the media don't get carried away.  I know the players won't.

I'm supporting Croatia tonight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

KenL said:



			Watched the game in a Scottish pub.  A couple of eejits were hoping for Sweden to win (AKA anyone but England) but on the whole people agreed England were great.  Nobody complained when I was cheering for England at least!
I just hope the media don't get carried away.  I know the players won't.

I'm supporting Croatia tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d rather face Russia


----------



## KenL (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™d rather face Russia
		
Click to expand...

True but I want Russia out!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

KenL said:



			True but I want Russia out!
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t help but think that things could turn nasty when Russia get knocked out.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Canâ€™t help but think that things could turn nasty when Russia get knocked out.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not...
Everything has been hunky dory so far...


----------



## KenL (Jul 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Canâ€™t help but think that things could turn nasty when Russia get knocked out.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope not.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Hopefully not...
Everything has been hunky dory so far...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 
I was expecting a war zone tbh


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2018)

If it is the Russians, we could always invite them to train in Wiltshire


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2018)

What's "it's coming home" in Russian?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2018)

Things just got a little interesting.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't mention Sterling on the post, only Kane. It was a post about Kane, no other player. 

Sterling put in a heck of a shift, no question. He still couldn't hit a prize bullock on the backside with the other Lloyd Webbers cello though when it comes to being up against the keeper, I've decided a banjo and a regular cow was too small a target for him. Not in this tournament. It gets frustrating seeing him do good work then look like a non league player when faced with the keeper. Time and again, he seems to freeze. It depends whether you think we need goals from him. If not then it is not a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I know you didnâ€™t mention Sterling, my point is that Kaneâ€™s is our No1 striker and yet when he doesnâ€™t score his effort is praised, Sterling, imo, puts in just as much effort and the focus is on his missed chances.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If you accept workrate and dedicated then I understand why youâ€™d think Sterling had a good game. 

If you want England to progress and stop being the sleeping giant youâ€™ll see that heâ€™s had another poor game. No end product. Doesnâ€™t like up with other players despite his effort. Just poor.
		
Click to expand...

It all depends on how and why Southgate wants Sterling to play, Iâ€™d suggest heâ€™s fulfilling his remit otherwise Southgate would of dropped him.


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2018)

Poor old Sterling is the Lee Westwood of footy... perfectly decent till he needs to hole a putt


----------



## hovis (Jul 7, 2018)

if i was an England player I'd want to play Croatia in the semi's.  if it was Russia I'd be scared to drink tea or eat a sandwich.  come to think of it I'd be wiping door handles down before i touched them too


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Old Skier (Jul 7, 2018)

Us Welsh preparing our supporters kit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know you didnâ€™t mention Sterling, my point is that Kaneâ€™s is our No1 striker and yet when he doesnâ€™t score his effort is praised, Sterling, imo, puts in just as much effort and the focus is on his missed chances.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is he keeps missing them and doesn't suggest he is going to start scoring any time soon. If we can keep scoring from set pieces then his wasteful approach in front of goal won't matter but it is not ideal. You can't ignore the misses, the rest of his play has been okay but not exceptional enough to pass them over.

Kane needs to be supplied and we have failed in that sense for the last two games. His goal to chance ratio is high, we just need to supply him more often. One of the things that has impressed me with Kane is how well he has protected the ball, he has loved it as Ray Wilkins would have said. I posted about Kane just as he had taken a pass, held off some Swedes and then tempted one of them into fouling him. This at the end of the game when his mind and legs could have let him down. It was intelligent play.

Back to the current match, nowt to fear there. We can lose to either team but both will have to play a heck of a site better to beat England. They currently look distinctly average.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Problem is he keeps missing them and doesn't suggest he is going to start scoring any time soon. If we can keep scoring from set pieces then his wasteful approach in front of goal won't matter but it is not ideal. You can't ignore the misses, the rest of his play has been okay but not exceptional enough to pass them over.

Kane needs to be supplied and we have failed in that sense for the last two games. His goal to chance ratio is high, we just need to supply him more often. One of the things that has impressed me with Kane is how well he has protected the ball, he has loved it as Ray Wilkins would have said. I posted about Kane just as he had taken a pass, held off some Swedes and then tempted one of them into fouling him. This at the end of the game when his mind and legs could have let him down. It was intelligent play.

Back to the current match, nowt to fear there. We can lose to either team but both will have to play a heck of a site better to beat England. They currently look distinctly average.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t get me wrong Iâ€™m not criticising Kane, but out of his 6 goals so far, 3 were penalties (anyone could them, apart from Henderson  ) 1 was a freak deflection and the other 2 were against a team we were told was poor. Is 2 goals from our main man a decent return?

The campaign against Sterling was started way before this World Cup and imo the guy is being unfairly treated.

Why when England have exceeded expectations do people still question Southgateâ€™s decision, it baffles me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2018)

Not been impressed with the overall performance of either side tonight although I have thought Croatia have played some decent football in the tournament. This extra time has to be good news for England's chances and if it goes to penalties I'd rather face Russia. Think the weight of expectation will weight heavy on them on Wednesday


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

Well watching that we should have no problem making the final, that was awful.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t get me wrong Iâ€™m not criticising Kane, but out of his 6 goals so far, 3 were penalties (anyone could them, apart from Henderson  ) 1 was a freak deflection and the other 2 were against a team we were told was poor. Is 2 goals from our main man a decent return?

The campaign against Sterling was started way before this World Cup and imo the guy is being unfairly treated.

Why when England have exceeded expectations do people still question Southgateâ€™s decision, it baffles me.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point about Kane but I will continue to highlight the dismal service he is feeding off. He is not getting any sort of supply. He is doing other things and is also doing well with the chances he does get. If he was missing chance after chance no doubt he would be getting pelters but he isn't.

Why are people still questioning Southgate? He's not the messiah, we are not the perfect team, this is a thread to chat about the World Cup. This tournament is a load of fun but we are still able to question a managers decision. Just because we are still winning doesn't mean every decision is right.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

So, Croatia it is then, predictions?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fair point about Kane but I will continue to highlight the dismal service he is feeding off. He is not getting any sort of supply. He is doing other things and is also doing well with the chances he does get. If he was missing chance after chance no doubt he would be getting pelters but he isn't.

Why are people still questioning Southgate? He's not the messiah, we are not the perfect team, this is a thread to chat about the World Cup. This tournament is a load of fun but we are still able to question a managers decision. Just because we are still winning doesn't mean every decision is right.
		
Click to expand...

Errrrmmm as we are in the SF and heâ€™s picked the team Iâ€™d suggest every decision is right :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			So, Croatia it is then, predictions?
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™ve played some of the best football at times in the tournament and then shocking tonight.
Old cliche, too close to call


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Theyâ€™ve played some of the best football at times in the tournament and then shocking tonight.
Old cliche, too close to call 

Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope Lovren remembers and plays like  his Kane nightmare


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			So, Croatia it is then, predictions?
		
Click to expand...

0-0


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2018)

Hope we don't go to pens against Croatia there keeper just comes so far off his line,what the ref and assistant are seeing I do not know.

Fancy us big time against Croatia.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Errrrmmm as we are in the SF and heâ€™s picked the team Iâ€™d suggest every decision is right :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Klopp got Liverpool to a CL final, was he right to keep picking Karius when people kept highlighting his weaknesses? 

Southgate isn't going to change the team now, he'd be mad to, but I would like him to be more active second half with substitutes when certain midfielders are either anonymous or not playing up to the level. After 60 minutes today I'd have liked to see him hook Sterling off. I'd have done the same with Alli and Lindgard in previous matches.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Klopp got Liverpool to a CL final, was he right to keep picking Karius when people kept highlighting his weaknesses? 

Southgate isn't going to change the team now, he'd be mad to, but I would like him to be more active second half with substitutes when certain midfielders are either anonymous or not playing up to the level. After 60 minutes today I'd have liked to see him hook Sterling off. I'd have done the same with Alli and Lindgard in previous matches.
		
Click to expand...

Of course Klopp was correct, thatâ€™s his job, he didnâ€™t listen to the critics, just like Gareth shouldnâ€™t :thup:

Heâ€™ll only make substitutions when he feels its time. 
Wasnâ€™t Sterling on the pitch when we scored both goals


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Actually, I think he's having a good game. He's creating havoc with Swedens back 4. They're absolutely terrified every time he's near the ball. Yes, his finishing is poor but if can get one then I think he'll grow in confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s see against a quality team like Croatia, a game of few chances with him in front of goal, nee chance.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 7, 2018)

Our Jeeza seems to have changed his mind since 1996

Fantastic result, into the #WorldCup semi finals for the first time since 1990. Public holiday getting closer.


Gareth Southgate and these players have brought the nation together and are doing us proud. #ENGSWE


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Of course Klopp was correct, thatâ€™s his job, he didnâ€™t listen to the critics, just like Gareth shouldnâ€™t :thup:

Heâ€™ll only make substitutions when he feels its time. 
Wasnâ€™t Sterling on the pitch when we scored both goals 

Click to expand...

I don't expect managers to listen to critics but they should be able to see what most others can see. All football fans, apart from the odd red, could see Karius wasn't good enough, plenty now say the same for sterling. I hope keeping picking him doesn't bite Southgate in the same way it bit Klopp. I don't buy the training line, that is usually thrown out to justify poor form and stubbornness.

Of course he will make substitutions when he sees right, I just wish he made them earlier. I'd like him to be more decisive but I accept that is not his way.

Being on the pitch when the goals went in doesn't mean he brought them about. It just means he was on the pitch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't expect managers to listen to critics but they should be able to see what most others can see. All football fans, apart from the odd red, could see Karius wasn't good enough, plenty now say the same for sterling. I hope keeping picking him doesn't bite Southgate in the same way it bit Klopp. I don't buy the training line, that is usually thrown out to justify poor form and stubbornness.

Of course he will make substitutions when he sees right, I just wish he made them earlier. I'd like him to be more decisive but I accept that is not his way.

Being on the pitch when the goals went in doesn't mean he brought them about. It just means he was on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - England get further in the World Cup than they have done for a long time and deservedly so with all the players playing their part with good performances and some great individual performances and yet some still need to constantly critical 

These people â€œhighlightingâ€ Sterling - what qualifies them to be in a better place to judge Sterling than the manager ? Is your armchair a better place than the bench Southgate sits on ? Do you hear the instructions the manager gives to Sterling about what he wants from him ? 

Christ England won - take a break from the armchair and enjoy it, even when Sterling has a good game some canâ€™t leave the knives alone . Southgate has got his team to the World Cup Semi - I suspect that shows he knows a bit more than the armchair fans who seem to suggest he is wrong


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 7, 2018)

That's ironic.

Its a forum with opinions.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - England get further in the World Cup than they have done for a long time and deservedly so with all the players playing their part with good performances and some great individual performances and yet some still need to constantly critical 

These people â€œhighlightingâ€ Sterling - what qualifies them to be in a better place to judge Sterling than the manager ? Is your armchair a better place than the bench Southgate sits on ? Do you hear the instructions the manager gives to Sterling about what he wants from him ? 

Christ England won - take a break from the armchair and enjoy it, even when Sterling has a good game some canâ€™t leave the knives alone . Southgate has got his team to the World Cup Semi - I suspect that shows he knows a bit more than the armchair fans who seem to suggest he is wrong
		
Click to expand...

You would do well to read your post the next time you post about Ming or Henderson or Lukaku  or or or from the comfort of your armchair.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't expect managers to listen to critics but they should be able to see what most others can see. All football fans, apart from the odd red, could see Karius wasn't good enough, plenty now say the same for sterling. I hope keeping picking him doesn't bite Southgate in the same way it bit Klopp. I don't buy the training line, that is usually thrown out to justify poor form and stubbornness.

Of course he will make substitutions when he sees right, I just wish he made them earlier. I'd like him to be more decisive but I accept that is not his way.

Being on the pitch when the goals went in doesn't mean he brought them about. It just means he was on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, sometimes people are teams or play a certain role because the manager believes there is no one better, maybe Klopp did look for another keeper and none better in his opinion may of been available, since we qualified Southgate will have travelled up and down the Country watching players in the flesh, deciding how he wants his team to play and which players best fit his system.

6 months ago I wouldnâ€™t of had Pickford in goal, Walker or Maquire playing in a back 3 with Stones, Henderson on his own holding in midfield or Sterling up front, I agree itâ€™s about opinions and all of us have one

Even tonight, Neville, Dixon and Bilic all stated Sterling was outstanding today with his runs and workrate and linking up with Kane, yes they also showed his miss when he could of passed to Kane, but they said they couldnâ€™t understand the criticism and thatâ€™s people who played at the highest level.

The point about him being on the pitch is the fact heâ€™s working hard in the build ip to the goals pulling defenders about and causing problems.

The goals have dried up when heâ€™s made these substitutions.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't expect managers to listen to critics but they should be able to see what most others can see. All football fans, apart from the odd red, could see Karius wasn't good enough, plenty now say the same for sterling. I hope keeping picking him doesn't bite Southgate in the same way it bit Klopp. I don't buy the training line, that is usually thrown out to justify poor form and stubbornness.

Of course he will make substitutions when he sees right, I just wish he made them earlier. I'd like him to be more decisive but I accept that is not his way.

Being on the pitch when the goals went in doesn't mean he brought them about. It just means he was on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

By the same reasoning, Bale wouldnt have been picked for the CL final either.

Separately,Ego-free England=different beast.:thup:


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

IainP said:



			What's "it's coming home" in Russian?
		
Click to expand...

*On vozvrashchayetsya domoy.*


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t get me wrong Iâ€™m not criticising Kane, but out of his 6 goals so far, 3 were penalties (anyone could them, apart from Henderson  ) 1 was a freak deflection and the other 2 were against a team we were told was poor. Is 2 goals from our main man a decent return?

The campaign against Sterling was started way before this World Cup and imo the guy is being unfairly treated.

Why when England have exceeded expectations do people still question Southgateâ€™s decision, it baffles me.
		
Click to expand...

Ok then by that theory Rooney was Awful for England because how many goals did he score at an actual tournament.. most were in friendly against useless teams 

A quick google says he had 7 goals

Kane has 6 in this tournament alone

Pen or not his bottle alone to take them on that stage shows why he is the man.. why he is finally an England captain we can look up to and respect 

Zero respect for wazza. The way he treated his wife.. way he came accross isnâ€™t the same as Kane who just seems the most likeable bloke and someone you wouldnâ€™t mind your daughter dating 

Sterling is useless at certain things but he does have pace and dribbling .. if we could just train him to dribble and then simple side pass we would destroy teams


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Sterling is useless at certain things but he does have pace and dribbling .. if we could just train him to dribble and then simple side pass we would destroy teams
		
Click to expand...

You can't expect him to be able to do everything when he only gets Â£1m per month


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:
			
		


			Do you hear the instructions the manager gives to Sterling about what he wants from him ?
		
Click to expand...

Are they...

â€œMiscontrol the ball at key times.â€

â€œFluff your lines.â€

â€œFall over sometimes.â€

â€œDonâ€™t score goals.â€

?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			That's ironic.

Its a forum with opinions.
		
Click to expand...

The PL football thread is clearly going to be much quieter this year if no players or managers are going to be questioned &#128513;. Managers to be trusted 100% all of the time this season. I'm looking forward to seeing how long this is going to last.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



Blimey - England get further in the World Cup than they have done for a long time and deservedly so with all the players playing their part with good performances and some great individual performances and yet some still need to constantly critical

These people â€œhighlightingâ€ Sterling - what qualifies them to be in a better place to judge Sterling than the manager ? Is your armchair a better place than the bench Southgate sits on ? Do you hear the instructions the manager gives to Sterling about what he wants from him ? 

Christ England won - take a break from the armchair and enjoy it, even when Sterling has a good game some canâ€™t leave the knives alone . Southgate has got his team to the World Cup Semi - I suspect that shows he knows a bit more than the armchair fans who seem to suggest he is wrong
		
Click to expand...

Earlier in the tournament you were saying that you wanted Young replaced by Rose. Surely the argument you make about Sterling could equally apply to Young. He's played in all the sames games as Sterling and so the same argument is valid - he's been on the pitch when England have played their best football and England have won all 4 games with him in the team so why change him? Surely Southgate, who has just got his team to a World Cup semi, knows a bit more than you in your armchair at home.

Some people think Sterling has been given enough chances and has fluffed his lines so give someone else a go. If there's one thing you can guarantee it's that football will split opinions. Some people would have started with Dier instead of Henderson but Henderson has proved himself over the last four games. Some people almost certainly didn't have Pickford as first choice but again he's proved them wrong. People are going to have different opinions, some of which will be based on club loyalties others not so much.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 8, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Our Jeeza seems to have changed his mind since 1996

Fantastic result, into the #WorldCup semi finals for the first time since 1990. Public holiday getting closer.


Gareth Southgate and these players have brought the nation together and are doing us proud. #ENGSWE

Click to expand...

Lol he hasn't even brought the forum together.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			By the same reasoning, Bale wouldnt have been picked for the CL final either.
:
		
Click to expand...

I'm missing that one?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Ok then by that theory Rooney was Awful for England because how many goals did he score at an actual tournament.. most were in friendly against useless teams 

A quick google says he had 7 goals

Kane has 6 in this tournament alone

Pen or not his bottle alone to take them on that stage shows why he is the man.. why he is finally an England captain we can look up to and respect 

Zero respect for wazza. The way he treated his wife.. way he came accross isnâ€™t the same as Kane who just seems the most likeable bloke and someone you wouldnâ€™t mind your daughter dating 

Sterling is useless at certain things but he does have pace and dribbling .. if we could just train him to dribble and then simple side pass we would destroy teams
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re correct, Rooney did flop at major tournaments as did the other 10 with him and why youâ€™re missing the point!
England are doing well at this tournament and 
people are unfairly criticising 1 player.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re correct, Rooney did flop at major tournaments as did the other 10 with him and why youâ€™re missing the point!
England are doing well at this tournament and 
people are unfairly criticising 1 player.
		
Click to expand...

Although only an opinion, I feel the criticism of Sterling was valid in the first two games. He was awful. But in the last 2 games, apart from (horrendously) missing golden scoring opportunities, he's been very good. And the last 2 games have been against decent opposition.

Southgate was obviously seeing things in training that Sterling wasn't taking to the matches. Good on Southgate for sticking with him, and good on Sterling for turning it around.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Earlier in the tournament you were saying that you wanted Young replaced by Rose. Surely the argument you make about Sterling could equally apply to Young. He's played in all the sames games as Sterling and so the same argument is valid - he's been on the pitch when England have played their best football and England have won all 4 games with him in the team so why change him? Surely Southgate, who has just got his team to a World Cup semi, knows a bit more than you in your armchair at home.

Some people think Sterling has been given enough chances and has fluffed his lines so give someone else a go. If there's one thing you can guarantee it's that football will split opinions. Some people would have started with Dier instead of Henderson but Henderson has proved himself over the last four games. Some people almost certainly didn't have Pickford as first choice but again he's proved them wrong. People are going to have different opinions, some of which will be based on club loyalties others not so much.
		
Click to expand...

I guess my point didnt come across the way i was trying to make it 

During the early group stages the performances of the team were a little bit scratchy even with the wins and after they played against Belgium it looked to me like Rose could be one that could a player to give a little bit of a balance - i dont think Young has played badly just think he narrows the field a little BUT as with Lingard over the past two KO games whilst neither have shone they seemed to have done some very vital work and maybe unseen by supporting Henderson - Young dropping inside and Lingard dropping a touch deeper to support Henderson and give him support in numbers and strength , with the width coming from Sterling 

So overall i think since the group stage Southgate has got the balance right in regards the formation ( something i also dont think gets the best out of them ) to get the results even if its not using the players to their best ability. Every player you can see is working so hard , such a togetherness that hasnt been seen since 96 and a team that people actually like and even the non England fans get behind them and want them to do well .

So it seems a bit sad and awful IMO when certain people continue with a tirade against one player which goes against the whole ethos the England have grown of being together - you can see how hard Sterling is working and his runs are world class and he is desperate to do well and score but whilst he isnt scoring his playing his part very well and has actually played very well over the last couple of games but people wont or cant see past him not scoring , if there was someone who has lit up the prem all season long itching to come on then maybe they would but there isnt and i dont see Rashford or Vardy doing the same runs Sterling is and its all a bit sad when England get to a stage they havent done for a long time and the team is playing wall as a team and people want a change to be made - they made changes against Belgium and it resulted in a defeat. 

There is no problems with people questioning managers and players but to do it when the country is celebrating getting so far and for it to be the same player just seems to smack of vindictiveness and when it seems its clear that Southgate is fully appreciative of what Sterling is bringing to the table - even more so when it a suggestion that the country believes Southgate is wrong because the fans are saying it. The scapegoat has been well and truely formed no matter happens now Sterling will be the victim and if England win it will be suggested it will be in spite of him - quite sad really when people suggest everyone should get behind the team


----------



## Captainron (Jul 8, 2018)

Phil. People are behind the team but there is massive frustration at his ability to finish any move off. He is, as you say, making good runs and getting into decent positions but he has wasted every single one of his scoring opportunities. At this level that is just not good enough and it could cost England a game. Itâ€™s like a golfer who is awesome tee to green but never makes a birdie. I hope he scores a hat trick in each of the next two games because it means England win the World Cup but itâ€™s looking very very unlikely (him scoring that is)


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 8, 2018)

LP, were is this tirade against Sterling on this forum? There are a few opinions that suggest that perhaps there are better options available in the Squad.

Im old enough to remember the Jimmy Greaves who har in 1966 and that was certainly a major talking point.

They are just opinions and it's good to see you have now changed your mind and show an interest in the England team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 8, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Phil. People are behind the team but there is massive frustration at his ability to finish any move off. He is, as you say, making good runs and getting into decent positions but he has wasted every single one of his scoring opportunities. At this level that is just not good enough and it could cost England a game. Itâ€™s like a golfer who is awesome tee to green but never makes a birdie. I hope he scores a hat trick in each of the next two games because it means England win the World Cup but itâ€™s looking very very unlikely (him scoring that is)
		
Click to expand...

agree with this. 
Sterling is trying hard and doing well in the game but if he is to play â€œsecond striker â€œ and get ahead of Kane he MUST finish off the moves.
Alli never played that well yesterday but the chance he got he scored very similar to the one Sterling missed that Stones put away in the group match.

I wasnt a fan of Sterling when he played for Liverpool so nothing new.
His finishing is not going to improve overnight , I hope he proves me wrong but canâ€™t see it.

I hope he scores two hatricks in the next two but canâ€™t see it.

Think heâ€™s a marmite player you either like him or you donâ€™t itâ€™s split but as some have said is there a real in form replacement as others have played and not stepped up so while weâ€™re winning play the same team.

We have a fabulous chance here I just hope the boys can take it would be great for all the young players around the country to see an England team win the World Cup.

bring it home boys.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			LP, were is this tirade against Sterling on this forum? There are a few opinions that suggest that perhaps there are better options available in the Squad.

Im old enough to remember the Jimmy Greaves who har in 1966 and that was certainly a major talking point.

They are just opinions and it's good to see you have now changed your mind and show an interest in the England team.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying you were cant see the constant critisim from certain areas regardless of how he plays ?

Many people all over social media were saying that Sterling has played well over the past couple of games , including ex players and pundits alike 

Yet on here the same people continue with the same line against him - it happened before he even kicked a ball before the friendlies before the world cup and it hasnt changed , one poster even suggested that the overwhelming thinking was Rashford for Sterling - started a poll and hey presto its not 

and here is a selection from another poster who goes at Sterling every game regardless of how he has played , some of the posts even before half time or even after ten mins of the game

*You having a laugh ðŸ˜‚
If anyone can argue he should have a starting place after that performance is a joke.
Shambles of a player, double rammel fits nicely as well

Absolutely, where is Southgate with his massive shepherds crook? What a waste of a place in the team

I think itâ€™s already been widely accepted that Englandâ€™s defence is average at best, Sterling though is being carried in this current team imo. He makes a few decent tippety tappety passes but apart.

Mate, Sterling could score a hat trick and I still wouldnâ€™t rate him

Heâ€™s absolutely rammel, gets in the way of other players at times and offers very little in the way of intelligent football.*

Even seen on social media people wanting him injured so he cant play - its pathetic

Maybe its the faceless social media way these days  say you support yet mouth off against the players you claim to support. 

Southgate has instilled a one team attitude - shame about some in the fan base.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2018)

I'd just like to say, when Yorkshire play well, England play well :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I'd just like to say, when Yorkshire play well, England play well :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the Barnsley influence ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I'd just like to say, when Yorkshire play well, England play well :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.

Blind obedience is apparently what is required. We are now entering a cult, not following football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha.

Blind obedience is apparently what is required. We are now entering a cult, not following football.
		
Click to expand...

No one is asking for blind obedience, just not to pre-judge and be honest with assessments.

Who was to blame when Kane was taking corners in the Euroâ€™s?

Who are we blaming now Sterling isnâ€™t scoring in the WC?

Can anyone whose against Sterling being in the starting 11 give any serious reasons why Southgate is persisting with him?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2018)

Priceless...â€¦.England reach a world cup semi final for the first time in a generation and what do the 'fans' do ?
Argue within themselves as to who is the worst English player and trash an Ikea store.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Priceless...â€¦.England reach a world cup semi final for the first time in a generation and what do the 'fans' do ?
Argue within themselves as to who is the worst English player and trash an Ikea store.
		
Click to expand...

That is some not "the" fans. 

Sadly there are idiots everywhere.  My home city had, in the past, trouble with fighting and pubs being smashed by SOME fans of both Celtic and Rangers (and these were for friendly games!)

I didn't suggest that it had been ALL Auld Firm supporters.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Priceless...â€¦.England reach a world cup semi final for *the first time in a generation* and what do the 'fans' do ?
Argue within themselves as to who is the worst English player and trash an Ikea store.
		
Click to expand...

According to the SNP and some Scots a "generation" is only 4 years, as in "once in a generation opportunity" for Independence. I don't remember England getting to the World Cup semifinal in Brazil 2014. :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Priceless...â€¦.England reach a world cup semi final for the first time in a generation and what do the 'fans' do ?
Argue within themselves as to who is the worst English player and trash an Ikea store.
		
Click to expand...

Those folk that trashed cars and shops need to be prosecuted. Complete morons


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm missing that one?
		
Click to expand...

Bale wasnt picked as regularly last season, but came on in the last game of the season and scored 2 goals. Sometimes its just about getting the decision right for that one game. I still think Sterling may get an important moment or goal in this tournament.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Priceless...â€¦.England reach a world cup semi final for the first time in a generation and what do the 'fans' do ?
Argue within themselves as to who is the worst English player and trash an Ikea store.
		
Click to expand...


And, those from north of the wall are as pure as driven snow?

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...-world-cup-qualifier-at-wembley-a3393861.html


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bale wasnt picked as regularly last season, but came on in the last game of the season and scored 2 goals. Sometimes its just about getting the decision right for that one game. I still think Sterling may get an important moment or goal in this tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, I get that. Sterling isn't Bale though and some of the reasons Bale wasn't getting picked was down to personality or incompatibility with CR. When he played he made an impact, big impact.

I hope Sterling does add goals to his performances, a decisive pass or cross wouldn't go amiss either&#128513;. The questioning of him by me and others has nothing to do with a lack of effort or him hiding. He is giving it everything and that is all you can ask of a player. The rest is then all about opinion.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No one is asking for blind obedience, just not to pre-judge and be honest with assessments.

Who was to blame when Kane was taking corners in the Euroâ€™s?

Who are we blaming now Sterling isnâ€™t scoring in the WC?

Can anyone whose against Sterling being in the starting 11 give any serious reasons why Southgate is persisting with him?
		
Click to expand...

We are not pre judging, we are basing opinion on his performances in this tournament and recent England games.

Kane and corners, must have been down to the manager and coaching staff. Has there ever been a more bizarre decision? Did the manager see something in training there? Just odd.

I believe the stat for Sterling is something like 2 goals in 42-44. Something like that. It's not new for him in an England shirt. I go back to a previous point, do England need him to score, to set up chances or is his role to pull defenders and create holes? If the latter then all is well. If either of the first two then he is not doing his job.

Last answer, Southgate has a system that he likes, whether down to the players he has or not I don't know but that doesn't matter. The system is effective and Sterling, Lindgard and Alli are important to this. If lallana had been fit then he could have fitted in instead of Sterling as he plays that same type of role. The others in the squad don't quite suit it as well. They bring other attributes, I'm a big fan of RLC for example but he is a different player and now is not the time to experiment. Sterling is fulfilling his role and the excellence of our set pieces mean that his poor finishing and lack of product is something that can be carried so far. I've said it previously, a few pages ago, I would start with Sterling on Wednesday, no way would Southgate change anything now anyway, but if he played as he had done I'd be hooking him early second half either for Rashford or RLC, no question.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2018)

The 'footballing' story I am hoping for the most positive outcome, this week end, is currently occurring in Thailand... Hopefully all goes well and we get to see the boys attending the WC final...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The 'footballing' story I am hoping for the most positive outcome, this week end, is currently occurring in Thailand... Hopefully all goes well and we get to see the boys attending the WC final...
		
Click to expand...

There would be tears everywhere if that was to happen. So far it seems to be going well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The 'footballing' story I am hoping for the most positive outcome, this week end, is currently occurring in Thailand... Hopefully all goes well and we get to see the boys attending the WC final...
		
Click to expand...

Yes letâ€™s just hope they see England winning.
That would be the best possible  outcome.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet on here the same people continue with the same line against him - it happened before he even kicked a ball before the friendlies before the world cup and it hasnt changed , *one poster even suggested that the overwhelming thinking was Rashford for Sterling* - started a poll and hey presto its not
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, you're just wrong.
I genuinely don't believe he should be starting and just asked the question of others.
I also don't believe that I suggested it was an 'overwhelming' view, merely that several others on here were of the same opinion, ergo I asked the question.
I also suggested Vardy as an alternative, not just Rashford.
The poll you referred to suggests that my opinion is the popular one!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;kcHslKK0VMQ]https://youtu.be/kcHslKK0VMQ[/video]

He reminds of bit of what Kuyt was for Liverpool when Torres arrived - did so much hard work for the team for little personal reward


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Kellfire (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			[video=youtube_share;kcHslKK0VMQ]https://youtu.be/kcHslKK0VMQ[/video]

He reminds of bit of what Kuyt was for Liverpool when Torres arrived - did so much hard work for the team for little personal reward
		
Click to expand...

 Comparing sterling to Kuyt in no way helps your case.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 8, 2018)

And that video is hilariously bad. The guy genuinely seems to think he has some keen insight into the game that the rest of us donâ€™t. 

So Sterling plays in a more central advanced striker role, who is also a deep lying playmaker, and therefore he scores less than he does on the wing. Well thatâ€™s brilliant. Well done. Never drop him!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are not pre judging, we are basing opinion on his performances in this tournament and recent England games.

Kane and corners, must have been down to the manager and coaching staff. Has there ever been a more bizarre decision? Did the manager see something in training there? Just odd.

I believe the stat for Sterling is something like 2 goals in 42-44. Something like that. It's not new for him in an England shirt. I go back to a previous point, do England need him to score, to set up chances or is his role to pull defenders and create holes? If the latter then all is well. If either of the first two then he is not doing his job.

Last answer, Southgate has a system that he likes, whether down to the players he has or not I don't know but that doesn't matter. The system is effective and Sterling, Lindgard and Alli are important to this. If lallana had been fit then he could have fitted in instead of Sterling as he plays that same type of role. The others in the squad don't quite suit it as well. They bring other attributes, I'm a big fan of RLC for example but he is a different player and now is not the time to experiment. Sterling is fulfilling his role and the excellence of our set pieces mean that his poor finishing and lack of product is something that can be carried so far. I've said it previously, a few pages ago, I would start with Sterling on Wednesday, no way would Southgate change anything now anyway, but if he played as he had done I'd be hooking him early second half either for Rashford or RLC, no question.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: so no pressure, 45 minutes to prove himself


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:rofl: so no pressure, 45 minutes to prove himself 

Click to expand...

60, I'm generous &#128513;. He gets the first half plus another 15 after the manager gives it to him straight at the break.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The 'footballing' story I am hoping for the most positive outcome, this week end, is currently occurring in Thailand... Hopefully all goes well and we get to see the boys attending the WC final...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that.
Watching it now, 4 out so far. Fingers crossed for the others.

Not sure FIFA thought that final offer through really, 2 weeks of stress and hunger underground they're going to need careful hospital monitoring for both physical and mental health, pretty traumatic experience followed by a very scary dark dive (some sections) for kids who cant even swim. 
An 8 hour+ flight to Moscow that soon after with the accompanying media circus is not really an option I don't think for the kids or their families. Would have been great to see them but doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 8, 2018)

Hopefully Aeroflot don't offer to fly them there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Agree with that.
Watching it now, 4 out so far. Fingers crossed for the others.

Not sure FIFA thought that final offer through really, 2 weeks of stress and hunger underground they're going to need careful hospital monitoring for both physical and mental health, pretty traumatic experience followed by a very scary dark dive (some sections) for kids who cant even swim. 
An 8 hour+ flight to Moscow that soon after with the accompanying media circus is not really an option I don't think for the kids or their families. Would have been great to see them but doubt it'll happen.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts in the right place though. It's a gesture. Perhaps it will end up being rolled over to another occasion when they have recovered more. First off, they all have to come out safe. Hell of an operation when you read about it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sterling was class yesterday, totally baffled by the criticism. Sure he should have put his chance away when he was through but the keeper made an excellent save knocking it away from him. Other than that he was brilliant. Worked his socks off, constantly created space, is our only threat in terms of running at defenders, I thought he was excellent and I'm not sure what the people slagging him off are watching. What exactly did he do wrong yesterday other than miss one opportunity? At least he's involved in the game, Dele Alli was invisible bar popping up to knock in a goal, other than that he did nothing the whole game other than give the ball away.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Sterling was class yesterday, totally baffled by the criticism. Sure he should have put his chance away when he was through but the keeper made an excellent save knocking it away from him. Other than that he was brilliant. Worked his socks off, constantly created space, is our only threat in terms of running at defenders, I thought he was excellent and I'm not sure what the people slagging him off are watching. What exactly did he do wrong yesterday other than miss one opportunity? At least he's involved in the game, Dele Alli was invisible bar popping up to knock in a goal, other than that he did nothing the whole game other than give the ball away.
		
Click to expand...


  were you wearing very very rose tinted glasses watching sterling ,he never made a run or pass that ended up with anything other than the swedes coming away with the ball. total waste of space and well played the ten men of england.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 8, 2018)

Tifo football produces some top quality work from a coaches point of view.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Tifo football produces some top quality work from a coaches point of view.
		
Click to expand...

He does - seen a few of the videos and they do show a very good perspective 



Norrin Radd said:



			were you wearing very very rose tinted glasses watching sterling ,he never made a run or pass that ended up with anything other than the swedes coming away with the ball. total waste of space and well played the ten men of england.
		
Click to expand...

Thats quite simply utter tosh


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			were you wearing very very rose tinted glasses watching sterling ,he never made a run or pass that ended up with anything other than the swedes coming away with the ball. total waste of space and well played the ten men of england.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the game as a neutral and I concur with Dan that Sterling was probably England's biggest threat to the Swedish defense.

Perhaps it is you who has the bias.

Assuming you are English, should you not be cheering on a great team performance rather than petty nit picking from the sofa.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I watched the game as a neutral and I concur with Dan that Sterling was probably England's biggest threat to the Swedish defense.

Perhaps it is you who has the bias.

Assuming you are English, should you not be cheering on a great team performance rather than petty nit picking from the sofa.
		
Click to expand...

  i have no bias ,i just observe and then make up my own mind about a players performance or lack of it regarding sterling.i dont need You to preach football to me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He does - seen a few of the videos and they do show a very good perspective 



Thats quite simply utter tosh
		
Click to expand...

 didnt expect anything else from you ,but then nobody cares what you say anyway.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2018)

For 'us' to proceed, to the final, I reckon someone is going to have to keep Modric out of the game... Not sure who, in the squad, I'd task with that duty though... Hopefully Gareth has a plan...


And, #itscominghome


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			i have no bias ,i just observe and then make up my own mind about a players performance or lack of it regarding sterling.i dont need you to preach football to me.
		
Click to expand...

Your answer is both embarrassing and insulting! 
Have you had too much sun or beer or both.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			I dont need a sweaty sock to preach football to me.
		
Click to expand...

Judging from what you write, I think you do.:lol:
From your postings you also need someone to teach you basic good manners.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 8, 2018)

You know what watching this World Cup, there have been some big shocks. Some big teams have gone out early. Very early. Yet here we have England that have got to the semi finals without much stress and aggro. Yet you would think we went out after every game played. Southgate has a system, a very good system. A system that no one saw before this World Cup started. 
Pickford, Maguire and Trippier are players that should not of started in this World Cup according to a lot of people, yet they have been outstanding. Some players have played below par yet get slated even though we have won.
There are a lot of fans from around the globe that would love to be in the position of an England fan. Yet some England "fans" just seem happy to moan.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			You know what watching this World Cup, there have been some big shocks. Some big teams have gone out early. Very early. Yet here we have England that have got to the semi finals without much stress and aggro. Yet you would think we went out after every game played. Southgate has a system, a very good system. A system that no one saw before this World Cup started. 
Pickford, Maguire and Trippier are players that should not of started in this World Cup according to a lot of people, yet they have been outstanding. Some players have played below par yet get slated even though we have won.
There are a lot of fans from around the globe that would love to be in the position of an England fan. Yet some England "fans" just seem happy to moan.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the first time youâ€™ve posted without Tashy slang  and I totally agree with you :thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably the first time youâ€™ve posted without Tashy slang  and I totally agree with you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Another one in agreement here. And no "Rammel" from Tashboy! 

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably the first time youâ€™ve posted without Tashy slang  and I totally agree with you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was his wife ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			It was his wife &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Typo from me &#128534;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2018)

I see Ferdinand and Shearer were encouraging England scruffs throwing ale about yesterday.

Iâ€™ll never understand why people do it.

Disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 9, 2018)

Would we have got this for if Allardyce hadnâ€™t been so greedy? 
Iâ€™m glad he was.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 9, 2018)

OK, so just for fun....

Has anyone got any silly little superstitions for when you're watching the football? e.g. do you insist upon wearing your lucky pants each time England play, because if you don't it will jinx them and they'll lose? 

In my younger days, for superstitious reasons I couldn't watch a WC or Euros game without wearing the England shirt. Fat lot of good that did me!  So this time I'm trying to stay away from that sort of thing. But a couple have crept in.

For example, I've so far refused to listen to, sing or play "Three Lions" even though I'm desperate to cos it's the best football song ever written! I've thought all this "It's Coming Home" stuff has been too premature so being the eternal pessimist I've avoided joining in. But as we've progressed I'd love nothing more than sticking on the Sonos at full blast! I won't though, because no doubt if I do I'll cause a jinx!

Also - for the last two games my mother and father-in-law have joined us at our house to watch the game. Yeuch! But we've won both so I'm finding myself thinking it must be a good omen, so I've invited them up on Wednesday. Yeah - totally stupid I know! 

Anyone else have any?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2018)

Well that was a cracking game on Saturday. I watched it in a pub, for the first time this World Cup, and it was a good laugh. It's always nice how club rivalries are put aside as we all support England together. I think the best thing about the game, and something which is rare for England, is that it felt like we were in total control for the most part, and it was never really in doubt. Pickford had to make a couple of great saves later on, but I didn't feel nervous as I often do watching us. Although that could have been the several pints I'd had by then...

Sterling must be the most frustrating player in world football. Has all the attributes to be a world class winger, yet we play him as a second striker, and he can't shoot to save his life. Wouldn't score in a brothel right now. I agree that he did a lot of things well in the game, but when you're missing chance after chance it really grates on you to watch that. He has so much ability but makes the wrong decision a lot of the time. I feel he doesn't release the ball early enough on a lot of occasions, plus when he missed that one on one he should have squared it after the rebound, but decided to have another pop which was blocked easily. The team is a sum of its parts though, so he definitely won't be dropped for the semi I'm sure.

Croatia won't be easy but it's still easier than you'd perhaps expect to get in a World Cup semi-final. Their midfield is world class but if we can bypass them I think we can beat them. Their defence is nothing special and neither is their forward line in my opinion, we just need to get it forward early. Henderson has been great this World Cup, but this'll be his biggest test since he'll be the most important player on the pitch for us. We need his direct passing game to be tip top to get it into Kane or out wide as early as possible.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorry but couldn't resist.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			OK, so just for fun....

Has anyone got any silly little superstitions for when you're watching the football? e.g. do you insist upon wearing your lucky pants each time England play, because if you don't it will jinx them and they'll lose? 

In my younger days, for superstitious reasons I couldn't watch a WC or Euros game without wearing the England shirt. Fat lot of good that did me!  So this time I'm trying to stay away from that sort of thing. But a couple have crept in.

For example, I've so far refused to listen to, sing or play "Three Lions" even though I'm desperate to cos it's the best football song ever written! I've thought all this "It's Coming Home" stuff has been too premature so being the eternal pessimist I've avoided joining in. But as we've progressed I'd love nothing more than sticking on the Sonos at full blast! I won't though, because no doubt if I do I'll cause a jinx!

Also - for the last two games my mother and father-in-law have joined us at our house to watch the game. Yeuch! But we've won both so I'm finding myself thinking it must be a good omen, so I've invited them up on Wednesday. Yeah - totally stupid I know! 

Anyone else have any?
		
Click to expand...

All of those type of things. Didn't put my George Cross flag out this year and now can't in case it was the reason we failed previously. Ditto wearing my England shirt. I would not, could not change the watching it on TV format and who was around so fortunately for us it's just us and the dogs! 

I have been known to leave the room in case I'm a Jonah! Used to watch England live a fair bit and travelled to Germany for the Euros in 1988 and came home with Semi and Final tickets still intact. Last time I ever watched them live as thought I might be the problem - crazy!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 9, 2018)

I was playing Three Lions and had an England top on on Saturday. I'm really caught up in the atmosphere now!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Would we have got this for if Allardyce hadnâ€™t been so greedy? 
Iâ€™m glad he was.

Click to expand...

Just wait when we win the press will put out a headline claiming if it wasnâ€™t for them undermining the England manager we wouldnâ€™t have won the cup...

Disgraceful. Only nation in the world were their own press undermines the players and manager of the national side on a daily basis


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I was playing Three Lions and had an England top on on Saturday. I'm really caught up in the atmosphere now!
		
Click to expand...

We got to the pub an hour early and the DJ was playing a medley of England songs - we had Three Lions, World in Motion, Vindaloo, the whole lot. He even played 'Whole Again' so we could all sing the Southgate version. :rofl:
_
Southgate you're the one
You still turn me on
Football's coming home again
_


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 9, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Disgraceful. Only nation in the world were their own press undermines the players and manager of the national side on a daily basis
		
Click to expand...

I fully accept our press are disgraceful and I hate them for it. Southgate had it spot on earlier on in the tournament when during a press conference he said (words to the effect of) "You guys can either help us or hinder us. It would be nice to have some help for a change". 

But are our press _really _worse than every other nation's at this? Genuine question, since I don't read papers from other countries. (I don't read them in this country either, come to that!).

But as an example, from having a bit of an interest in cricket. The Aussie press are the most patriotic in the world when supporting their cricket team - especially when it's against England in the Ashes. I've seen it first hand when visiting Australia during an Ashes series a few years ago. Everywhere, on billboards, papers, TV adverts, the overall message is "We're coming to get you Poms and we're gonna smash you". 

HOWEVER. When things aren't going the right way for the Australian team, their press crucifies them. Are they as bad as ours? I don't know. But it certainly goes on in other countries too. Par for the course I suppose. But I don't think we're unique in it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			I fully accept our press are disgraceful and I hate them for it. Southgate had it spot on earlier on in the tournament when during a press conference he said (words to the effect of) "You guys can either help us or hinder us. It would be nice to have some help for a change". 

But are our press _really _worse than every other nation's at this? Genuine question, since I don't read papers from other countries. (I don't read them in this country either, come to that!).

But as an example, from having a bit of an interest in cricket. The Aussie press are the most patriotic in the world when supporting their cricket team - especially when it's against England in the Ashes. I've seen it first hand when visiting Australia during an Ashes series a few years ago. Everywhere, on billboards, papers, TV adverts, the overall message is "We're coming to get you Poms and we're gonna smash you". 

HOWEVER. When things aren't going the right way for the Australian team, their press crucifies them. Are they as bad as ours? I don't know. But it certainly goes on in other countries too. Par for the course I suppose. But I don't think we're unique in it.
		
Click to expand...

Prime example is sterling and his tattoo.. reporting it all over the back pages on the eve of the World Cup.. so much that he felt the need to come out and defend his tattoo (ironically he needs some shooting lessons) however he shouldnt have these distractions at all

Why look for scandal and dirt on our players and managers? 

The sam situation was just stupid. They set him up.. Iâ€™m not saying he was in the right but what they did was scummy.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 9, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Prime example is sterling and his tattoo.. reporting it all over the back pages on the eve of the World Cup.. so much that he felt the need to come out and defend his tattoo (ironically he needs some shooting lessons) however he shouldnt have these distractions at all

Why look for scandal and dirt on our players and managers? 

The sam situation was just stupid. They set him up.. Iâ€™m not saying he was in the right but what they did was scummy.
		
Click to expand...

Thoroughly agree with everything you've written. That's why I was very happy to see Southgate bring it up in that press conference, as I mentioned.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Thoroughly agree with everything you've written. That's why I was very happy to see Southgate bring it up in that press conference, as I mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s why I think the media in this country is awful.

They hound everyone for a cheap story

That rubbish before first game where they got a copy of the line up from a long range photo of a tactics pad.. it shouldnâ€™t even be a question of should we share it? No that should be a situation the story doesnâ€™t come first


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/yashin

Really interesting read about quite possibly the best goalkeeper ever, the only keeper to win the Ballon D'or - Lev Yashin.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/yashin

Really interesting read about quite possibly the best goalkeeper ever, the only keeper to win the Ballon D'or - Lev Yashin.
		
Click to expand...

I read that a couple of weeks ago, a great read

Ironic the bit about him being criticised for letting in 2 goals in a big game even though he was suffering from concussion!!!


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 9, 2018)

Should we make it through the semi-final with Sterling once more firing blanks, I will be straight down the bookies to put money on him scoring the winner in the final.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Should we make it through the semi-final with Sterling once more firing blanks, I will be straight down the bookies to put money on him scoring the winner in the final.
		
Click to expand...

..for Belgium?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2018)

Daughters b/friend has reserved a table for 8 of us in front of a TV in a local pub.  Will be grabbing their Football Meal Deal Steak, Chips and a pint for Â£12 (Â£4 supplement for fillet).  Sorted.  Come on Engerlund.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 9, 2018)

For the pendant's if International Football is 'coming home' Glasgow should be better prepared.

Tin hat on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For the pendant's if International Football is 'coming home' Glasgow should be better prepared.

Tin hat on.

Click to expand...

I'm assuming that was meant to be "pedants" not "pendant's". Also it shouldn't have an apostrophe as it's plural not possessive. :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 9, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm assuming that was meant to be "pedants" not "pendant's". Also it shouldn't have an apostrophe as it's plural not possessive. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm assuming that was meant to be "pedants" not "pendant's". Also it shouldn't have an apostrophe as it's plural not possessive. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:lol: ouch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2018)

Someone on my Facebook made a post picking their all-time 23-man World Cup squad plus a manager and his assistant so thought it'd be interesting to see who we'd pick on here. Only rule is that they have to have played in the World Cup since it started in 1930. This is my squad and XI:

Manager: Alf Ramsey
Assistant: Bobby Robson

GK: Lev Yashin, Gordon Banks, Gianluigi Buffon

Defence: Roberto Carlos, Carlos Alberto, Franz Beckenbauer, Bobby Moore, Fabio Cannavaro, Paolo Maldini, Franco Baresi

Midfield: Lionel Messi, Garrincha, Maradona, Lothar Matthaus, Zinedine Zidane, Ronaldinho, Michel Platini, Frank Rijkaard

Forwards: Pele, Ronaldo Nazario de Lima, Cristiano Ronaldo, Puskas Ferenc, Just Fontaine

----------------------Yashin------------------------
--------Beckenbauer-------------Moore-------------
---Alberto----------Matthaus---------------Carlos---
---------------------------------Zidane----------------
--------Messi------------------------Maradona-----------
------------------Pele----Ronaldo--------------------

What do you think? Anyone you'd swap out? Any tactical changes?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

That's a difficult question. I'm only 31 so mine will be biased towards more recent players, and I'll certainly forget some, but I'll give it a go anyway.

Schmeichel, Buffon, Van der Sar
Cafu, Thuram, A.Cole, Maldini, Cannavaro, Lahm, S.Ramos
Zidane, Seedorf, Pirlo, Iniesta, Ronaldinho, De Rossi, Schweinsteiger, J.Zanetti
C.Ronaldo, Messi, Ronaldo, Henry, Batistuta

It's really difficult to remember good defensive midfielders, lol. And don't ask me to pick a starting line-up!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's a difficult question. I'm only 31 so mine will be biased towards more recent players, and I'll certainly forget some, but I'll give it a go anyway.

Schmeichel, Buffon, Van der Sar
Cafu, Thuram, A.Cole, Maldini, Cannavaro, Lahm, S.Ramos
Zidane, Seedorf, Pirlo, Iniesta, Ronaldinho, De Rossi, Schweinsteiger, J.Zanetti
C.Ronaldo, Messi, Ronaldo, Henry, Batistuta

It's really difficult to remember good defensive midfielders, lol. And don't ask me to pick a starting line-up!
		
Click to expand...

MakÃ©lÃ©lÃ©? As in â€œthe MakÃ©lÃ©lÃ© positionâ€. ðŸ™„ Vieira?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			MakÃ©lÃ©lÃ©? As in â€œthe MakÃ©lÃ©lÃ© positionâ€. ï™„ Vieira?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, Claude would have been a good shout. Let's pretend I said him instead of De Rossi.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 10, 2018)

Jim Leighton in goal?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Jim Leighton in goal?    

Click to expand...

Jim Baxter....[the man who humbled the world champions] as left half.

Seriously...â€¦room for Bobby Moore [a decent player but a bit slow] but not George Best.

Donggggggggg that's the penny dropping as BBC executives discover that four teams play at semi final stage.:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jim Baxter....[the man who humbled the world champions] as left half.

Seriously...â€¦room for Bobby Moore [a decent player but a bit slow] but not George Best.
		
Click to expand...

Can you remind us how many World Cups Best played in ?

As for the question my 23 from the World Cups I have seen 

GK - Shilton , Buffon , Nueur

DEF - Lahm , Thuram , Cafu , Maldini , Cannavaro , Pique , Baresi 

MID - Zidane , Makele , Iniesta , Xavi , Pirlo , Ronaldinho , Mattheus , 

ATT - Henry , Messi , Maradona , Linekar , Ronaldo , C Ronaldo 

Manager - B Robson 

Team

Buffon

Cafu
Baresi
Maldini
Lahm

Mattheus
Zidane
Ronaldinho

Messi
Ronaldo
Maradona


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jim Baxter....[the man who humbled the world champions] as left half.

Seriously...â€¦room for Bobby Moore [a decent player but a bit slow] *but not George Best.*

Donggggggggg that's the penny dropping as BBC executives discover that four teams play at semi final stage.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming it's players that have played in the World Cup finals and Best never made it that far with N. Ireland.

EDIT - Was also surprised that Cantona never played in a World Cup finals.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 10, 2018)

Not going to give you a squad as the main ones are in already.
Missing are  -
Stieleke in 80s for West Germany
Boniek for Poland 80s
Baggio is/was good enough too, Italy 1990s
Gerd Muller W Germany was better than Lineker.
Cruyff - Holland legend.
Where's Kenny Dalglish? if any Brits are in there he should be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Actually Baggio is a fantastic shout and would have him in there instead of C Ronaldo and in the line Up instead of Messi

My team i have gone for players who actually performed to a high standard in the WC - whilst C Ronaldo for example is one of the best ever he hasnâ€™t really set a World Cup alight - the others have either won it with their team and been a big part or at the very least to a final


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2018)

Paul Breitner nearly got into my team - very highly regarded German defender. Ended up picking Baresi in his place though.

Had Cruyff in as well until CR7 pipped him last minute, just couldn't not pick him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually Baggio is a fantastic shout and would have him in there instead of C Ronaldo and in the line Up instead of Messi

My team i have gone for players who actually performed to a high standard in the WC - whilst C Ronaldo for example is one of the best ever he hasnâ€™t really set a World Cup alight - the others have either won it with their team and been a big part or at the very least to a final
		
Click to expand...

I'm agreeing with you, and most other posters. Loads of great players being mentioned.

How do you fit your choice of manager into your last sentence? Robson is a sentimental choice but surely the manager has to have won or at least reached the final.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2018)

I can't see how either Messi or Cristiano Ronaldo get in any world cup 11.

Both going down alongside the greatest players of all time of course, but on the world stage neither have done enough imo. 

For me if they have't won a world cup or had a major impact then they shoudln't make the grade.

Of the players i've watched at world cups i'd go with.

Buffon
Lahm Cannavaro Pique Cafu
Xavi Iniesta zidane
Ronaldo Klose Rivaldo


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm agreeing with you, and most other posters. Loads of great players being mentioned.

How do you fit your choice of manager into your last sentence? Robson is a sentimental choice but surely the manager has to have won or at least reached the final.
		
Click to expand...

Only one manager has won it twice, and that was Vittorio Pozzo, so perhaps he should be the manager. 

Assistant can be Scolari. Won it with Brazil and then took Portugal to the semis.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm agreeing with you, and most other posters. Loads of great players being mentioned.

How do you fit your choice of manager into your last sentence? Robson is a sentimental choice but surely the manager has to have won or at least reached the final.
		
Click to expand...

Robson a Semi Final and a Quarter Final in two world cups - but it could be any of the managers really over the years - I donâ€™t think they are the main choice

And Papas - Messi dragged his country to a Final in 2014 - thatâ€™s a major impact for me


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Robson a Semi Final and a Quarter Final in two world cups - but it could be any of the managers really over the years - I donâ€™t think they are the main choice

And Papas - Messi dragged his country to a Final in 2014 - thatâ€™s a major impact for me
		
Click to expand...

I didn't actually think he did that well, he managed to score against bosnia, nigeria and iran in the groups and then nowt, i seem to recall him looking almost embarassed when he got the sponors player of the tournament. I don't quite go along with the idea that Argentina have such a terrible squad, i just think that playing to messi's strengths, doesn't play to their best strengths. But that's a different discussion. that being said, i can see arguments for messi being in there, it's hardly a left filed choice to pick him.

 All that being said, i still think as an attacker there have been many that have had a greater impact than both messi and ronaldo.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you remind us how many World Cups Best played in ?

As for the question my 23 from the World Cups I have seen 

GK - Shilton , Buffon , Nueur

DEF - Lahm , Thuram , Cafu , Maldini , Cannavaro , Pique , Baresi 

MID - Zidane , Makele , Iniesta , Xavi , Pirlo , Ronaldinho , Mattheus , 

ATT - Henry , Messi , Maradona , Linekar , Ronaldo , C Ronaldo 

Manager - B Robson 

Team

Buffon

Cafu
Baresi
Maldini
Lahm

Mattheus
Zidane
Ronaldinho

Messi
Ronaldo
Maradona
		
Click to expand...

I think Best played on four world cups.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think Best played on four world cups.
		
Click to expand...

He played in Four â€œqualifying compsâ€ - not World Cups - but I can see exactly where your pedantic nature is going to help dig yourself out of not reading the initial post correctly. But I have no doubt you will claim that the â€œQualifyingâ€ is part of the World Cup as what we see now are the â€œFinalsâ€ -


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I didn't actually think he did that well, he managed to score against bosnia, nigeria and iran in the groups and then nowt, i seem to recall him looking almost embarassed when he got the sponors player of the tournament. I don't quite go along with the idea that Argentina have such a terrible squad, i just think that playing to messi's strengths, doesn't play to their best strengths. But that's a different discussion. that being said, i can see arguments for messi being in there, it's hardly a left filed choice to pick him.

 All that being said, i still think as an attacker there have been many that have had a greater impact than both messi and ronaldo.
		
Click to expand...

When Dan brought this up he said "Only rule is that they have to have played in the World Cup since it started in 1930." No implication that they must have set the tournament alight. Thus Cristiano and Messi, as potentially the two best players to have ever played the game, probably need to go in. 

To say someone shouldn't go in because they didn't get to the latter stages is a bit harsh on some from lesser countries anyway. Cristiano's Portugal teams have been pretty poor at times, highly unlikely that he ever would have got them into a final I'd say. Take Ashley Cole as a different example on the same point, he was one of the best left backs in the world at his peak, and showed it for his country, but England never got anywhere in World Cups while he was playing. Not really his fault.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 10, 2018)

Iâ€™d build a team around roger milla!!!! He was awesome in Italia 90. For 50 year old


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He played in Four â€œqualifying compsâ€ - not World Cups - but I can see exactly where your pedantic nature is going to help dig yourself out of not reading the initial post correctly. But I have no doubt you will claim that the â€œQualifyingâ€ is part of the World Cup as what we see now are the â€œFinalsâ€ - 

Click to expand...

Interesting to have a squad of best players never to have played in the world cup finals

Best, Giggs, Cantona.......  Thats a very good start


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Interesting to have a squad of best players never to have played in the world cup finals

Best, Giggs, Cantona.......  Thats a very good start
		
Click to expand...

Plus George Weah, Alfredo Di Stefano, and Gareth Bale is yet to play in one either. A lot of seriously good attackers that have never played in a World Cup.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Interesting to have a squad of best players never to have played in the world cup finals

Best, Giggs, Cantona.......  Thats a very good start
		
Click to expand...

Good shout 

Southall
Rush
Hyypia 
Weah
Di Stefano 
Ginola
Giles


A few more


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Interesting to have a squad of best players never to have played in the world cup finals

Best, Giggs, Cantona.......  Thats a very good start
		
Click to expand...

There's a lot more research involved in that though. :rofl:

Bale can go in it! I doubt he'll ever play in one anyway. Could fashion an XI, with the help of some googled articles...

Southall
Hyypia D.Edwards
Bale Schuster Brady Giggs
Cantona Weah Di Stefano Best

In the classic and ever-popular 2-4-4 formation.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			When Dan brought this up he said "Only rule is that they have to have played in the World Cup since it started in 1930." No implication that they must have set the tournament alight. Thus Cristiano and Messi, as potentially the two best players to have ever played the game, probably need to go in. 

To say someone shouldn't go in because they didn't get to the latter stages is a bit harsh on some from lesser countries anyway. Cristiano's Portugal teams have been pretty poor at times, highly unlikely that he ever would have got them into a final I'd say. Take Ashley Cole as a different example on the same point, he was one of the best left backs in the world at his peak, and showed it for his country, but England never got anywhere in World Cups while he was playing. Not really his fault.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair point, Ashley Cole is a good example as i think even in our performances he did well and also at one point was the best Lb in the world.

But if we simply pick the best 11 players in the world ever that happen to have got to a world cup, then imo that would also mean dropping some of the others have picked who have maybe had their best performances at a world cup.  I think most have tried picking teams with players that have generally enjoyed world cup success, players like baggio for example. He doesn't get mentioned as one of the greatest ever but his world cup exploits get him in peoples squads here.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			That's a fair point, Ashley Cole is a good example as i think even in our performances he did well and also at one point was the best Lb in the world.

But if we simply pick the best 11 players in the world ever that happen to have got to a world cup, then imo that would also mean dropping some of the others have picked who have maybe had their best performances at a world cup.  I think most have tried picking teams with players that have generally enjoyed world cup success, players like baggio for example. He doesn't get mentioned as one of the greatest ever but his world cup exploits get him in peoples squads here.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of went half an half with mine. I couldn't leave Messi or Cristiano out, but a lot of my spots were filled with guys who won the World Cup at their peaks. Cannavaro, Lahm, Ramos, Iniesta etc. Baggio was just slightly before my time, as I was going with players I remember watching.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



*I kind of went half an half with mine. I couldn't leave Messi or Cristiano out,* but a lot of my spots were filled with guys who won the World Cup at their peaks. Cannavaro, Lahm, Ramos, Iniesta etc. Baggio was just slightly before my time, as I was going with players I remember watching.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the crux of it really. No right or wrong. Undoubtably they'd be in everyones best 11 ever. But if world cups matter then it's open to interpretation and for me, neither get close. But thats the joy of a forum. We can agree to differ.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2018)

Meanwhile in a parallel universe that looks like ours but is different in so many ways - Cristiano Ronaldo transferred to Juve for reported Â£105m


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™d build a team around roger milla!!!! He was awesome in Italia 90. For 50 year old
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to remember his name earlier......excellent call.


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2018)

I'd find a way to include Bobby Charlton and Claudio Caniggia.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Someone on my Facebook made a post picking their all-time 23-man World Cup squad plus a manager and his assistant so thought it'd be interesting to see who we'd pick on here. Only rule is that they have to have played in the World Cup since it started in 1930. This is my squad and XI:
		
Click to expand...

Manager - Sir Gareth Southgate

Pickford
Maguire - Stones - Walker
Henderson
Young - Alli - Lingard - Trippier
Kane - Sterling

Done.

PS> ITS COMING HOME!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

https://youtu.be/g2pfqf649Yk

This is the best one Iâ€™ve seen ðŸ˜‚

Contains bad language,so if youâ€™re part of the easily offended brigade itâ€™s probably best if you donâ€™t click ðŸ˜


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 10, 2018)

Have I missed something or has know one mentioned Pele yet?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 10, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have I missed something or has know one mentioned Pele yet?
		
Click to expand...

Over rated. Poor mans emile heskey


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have I missed something or has know one mentioned Pele yet?
		
Click to expand...

Pele couldn't hold a candle to our Nobby. 

What makes me ponder when they pay tribute to the England 1966 team is how little Martin Peters is mentioned.
He was the star of that team IMO yet you never see him mentioned in daft lists like this.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 10, 2018)

Pele for me is symbolic of the World Cup. 

On the winning side  on three occasions and Sweden in 1958 was the first tournament I watched,  albeit with grainy black and white pictures. 

OB coverage wasn't like it is nowadays but it was still possible to see that Brazil were a bit special.


----------



## IainP (Jul 10, 2018)

_If_ England make it through their semi final, even with my most (English) rose tinted glasses on they would have to be underdogs against whoever comes through this semi final.


It's still coming home though


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have I missed something or has know one mentioned Pele yet?
		
Click to expand...

He was in my squad and first XI. Don't know how you can't pick him.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 10, 2018)

I want Belgium to score as I think France could be harder to beat(yes we will beat Croatia).

How is Chadli still on the pitch he has been woeful.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry but itâ€™s not coming home.
We wouldnâ€™t beat France.


----------



## IainP (Jul 10, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but itâ€™s not coming home.
We wouldnâ€™t beat France.
		
Click to expand...

Wigan Athletic beat Manchester City....
#believe


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 10, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but itâ€™s not coming home.
We wouldnâ€™t beat France.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is:ears:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2018)

Lukaku back to his Man Utd form at the best time for France.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes it is:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hope Iâ€™m wrong & youâ€™re right ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

IainP said:



			Wigan Athletic beat Manchester City....
#believe 

Click to expand...

True,sod it.

ITS COMING HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 10, 2018)

I cant believe Martinez never played Lukaku tonight


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2018)

France all the way on that performance, looked strong all over apart from number 9. Mbappe is a truly scary player.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

What is the point in 3/4 match playoff?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I cant believe Martinez never played Lukaku tonight 

Click to expand...

Varane must have big pockets to fit Lukaku in 

France just snuffed out there threat , Fellani went back to his normal self 

But Mbappe is the star - donâ€™t see how either Croatia or England are going to stop him


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			What is the point in 3/4 match playoff?
		
Click to expand...

To see who finished 3rd at the world cup.


Oh and it also earns everyone involved making a bit of extra dosh.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Varane must have big pockets to fit Lukaku in 

France just snuffed out there threat , Fellani went back to his normal self 

But Mbappe is the star - donâ€™t see how either Croatia or England are going to stop him
		
Click to expand...

Whilst Lukaku was well marked at times, Varane lost him a few times and Lukaku shouldâ€™ve scored at least twice. It was Lukaku being crap, not Varane being that good.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			To see who finished 3rd at the world cup.


Oh and it also earns everyone involved making a bit of extra dosh.
		
Click to expand...

Mainly FIFA.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			What is the point in 3/4 match playoff?
		
Click to expand...

Utterly pointless match that is completely unloved.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 10, 2018)

Total performance from France snuffed Belgiumâ€™s main threat.
England can beat them but we will have to be at our best.
Maybe one chance and we need to take it but we can win this!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Total performance from France snuffed Belgiumâ€™s main threat.
England can beat them but we will have to be at our best.
Maybe one chance and we need to take it but we can win this!
		
Click to expand...

I think England need to win the semi first...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			To see who finished 3rd at the world cup.


Oh and it also earns everyone involved making a bit of extra dosh.
		
Click to expand...

I'm of the understanding that all England players match fees are always donated to charity


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 10, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I think England need to win the semi first...
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking in both games we need our best.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 10, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm of the understanding that all England players match fees are always donated to charity
		
Click to expand...

Yes and have been for about 10 years when Becks & Gary Neville were behind setting up the scheme, only made public after a big hooha that Mbappe was donating his WC fees.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-donate-international-match-fees-charity.html


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He was in my squad and first XI. Don't know how you can't pick him.
		
Click to expand...

Because I've never seen him play. I wasn't going to chuck someone in on the basis of reputation and a couple of YouTube clips. I put players in that I've watched in my lifetime.
(Pele that is, since it's not in the quote.)


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Because I've never seen him play. I wasn't going to chuck someone in on the basis of reputation and a couple of YouTube clips. I put players in that I've watched in my lifetime.
(Pele that is, since it's not in the quote.)
		
Click to expand...

Believe me, the reputation was justified &#128077;


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Believe me, the reputation was justified &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure, but in a totally different era of football, I can never say he was definitely better than say, Zidane for example. I can only say that I witnessed Zidane and he was incredible. Comparing players of different eras is a whole other kettle of fish anyway. The game was completely different 50 years ago.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, looking on the bright side...
The threatened beer shortage...
Doesn't appear to have come to pass...
So I should still be 'happy' by the end of the game irrespective of the result...

And, #itscominghome


----------



## User62651 (Jul 11, 2018)

So England are playing in all white and Croatia in dark blue tonight. Bet you England fans prefer the red kit - red kits are supposed to convey fear into an opponent, all white is a bit sappy imo. Never did Real Madrid any harm I suppose.

Wish Croatia had that chequered flag red and white top, it's iconic.

Can Modric and Rakitic spoil the party? Coach says they're tired from 2 penalty shootouts - is he playing games though?:smirk:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So England are playing in all white and Croatia in dark blue tonight. Bet you England fans prefer the red kit - red kits are supposed to convey fear into an opponent, all white is a bit sappy imo. Never did Real Madrid any harm I suppose.

Wish Croatia had that chequered flag red and white top, it's iconic.

Can Modric and Rakitic spoil the party? Coach says they're tired from 2 penalty shootouts - is he playing games though?:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We need to stop those two from playing, Modric in particular. Tie him up and that is half the battle. The defence is good so they will not be easy to break down. I'm sure they look at England and think, nothing to fear other than at set pieces. I'm thinking nothing to fear if we stop Modric. Pretty even really.

They will only feel tired if we go 2-0 up. If they score first I expect them to shut up shop and their legs will be okay.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone else starting to feel the tension building?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Anyone else starting to feel the tension building?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I'm filling time at work. Bad when you are the boss and we are actually very busy . This is too much of a distraction.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We need to stop those two from playing, Modric in particular. Tie him up and that is half the battle. The defence is good so they will not be easy to break down. I'm sure they look at England and think, nothing to fear other than at set pieces. I'm thinking nothing to fear if we stop Modric. Pretty even really.

They will only feel tired if we go 2-0 up. If they score first I expect them to shut up shop and their legs will be okay.
		
Click to expand...

Henderson is the key player for us. We only win if we can bypass their midfield in possession, and stop their midfield when out of possession, and that all hinges on Hendo. His passing needs to be direct and on point to get it into Kane or out wide quickly. Hopefully them going to penalties twice will be a factor - I don't think Lovren will cause Kane too many problems, he never has before.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure, but in a totally different era of football, I can never say he was definitely better than say, Zidane for example. I can only say that I witnessed Zidane and he was incredible. Comparing players of different eras is a whole other kettle of fish anyway. The game was completely different 50 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Well that rather depends on whether or not you witnessed football 50 or even 60 years ago and the present day. 

The game is constantly changing and,  therefore,  you might just as easily question how you can compare players like Maldini or Zidane with those of today.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Henderson is the key player for us. We only win if we can bypass their midfield in possession, and stop their midfield when out of possession, and that all hinges on Hendo. His passing needs to be direct and on point to get it into Kane or out wide quickly. Hopefully them going to penalties twice will be a factor - I don't think Lovren will cause Kane too many problems, he never has before.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, but with a caveat that it depends on how he lines up Modric and Rakitic.  I suspect heâ€™ll play  another CM more defensively and try to release them further forward, thatâ€™s when Henderson will be key, and the legs of alli and Lingard to get back in alongside him.  However, if he plays them as a double pivot with a different 10 then that for me frees up sterling to cause havoc and occupy them. 

Itâ€™s a cliche, but this will really be won in the middle.  Our midfield 4 vs whatever 3 they go with will be a key battle. I think if alli and Lingard put in the hard yards and get plenty of the ball weâ€™ll do it.  

Oh and if they go zonal on set pieces that will be suicide.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2018)

Will head off to the pub in about 30minutes...

I confess I shan't be joining in any singing - but I will be cheering England on.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure, but in a totally different era of football, I can never say he was definitely better than say, Zidane for example. I can only say that I witnessed Zidane and he was incredible. Comparing players of different eras is a whole other kettle of fish anyway. The game was completely different 50 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Imo and being around to see both I'd say much better than Zidane. For me the most talented footballers ever have been George Best, Pale and Messi closely followed by Renaldo


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Lovren could be a big player for England tonight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

Golf club packed. Pubs packed.Not a person on the street and it's almost like Christmas Day with how quiet everything is. The build up is on and let's hope they go out today, play with freedom and belief and come off heroes


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2018)

Thatâ€™ll do


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

Boom!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeeeaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2018)

Oooh, Kane misses a really good chance.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oooh, Kane misses a really good chance.
		
Click to expand...

Burn him!


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2018)

We've missed a few good chances to counter with our choices or execution. Hope we don't regret it...

They look dangerous down their right


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Burn him!
		
Click to expand...

Get Vardy on.

Ps holy crap.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2018)

And again...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

Couple of good chances gone begging now. We need another goal but creating plenty. They are hating our pace going forward


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Alli played very well that half.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

Lovren is a nasty piece of work, very unlikeable. Comes across as a right gobshite as well, he should be on a yellow already but Iâ€™d love to see him get a red ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

The back three are taking too many chances but overall comfortable. The midfield stars in Croatia are being kept quiet.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

When was the last time we had an England team who looked so organised, competent, confident, dangerous and enterprising?

Italia 90?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Vardy and Rashford must be busting to get on. Their defence lacks pace and is there to be taken.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2018)

shortgame said:



			When was the last time we had an England team who looked so organised, competent, confident, dangerous and enterprising?

Italia 90?
		
Click to expand...

1996 under El Tel.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

God these centre backs would take years off your life. DEFEND!


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			Lovren is a nasty piece of work, very unlikeable. Comes across as a right gobshite as well, he should be on a yellow already but Iâ€™d love to see him get a red ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

Saw this coming. Poor from Walker.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2018)

Game on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2018)

That's been coming.  Will we regret the missed chances in the first half?


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Alli played very well that half.
		
Click to expand...

Until then &#9785;


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2018)

Hopefully we can get our arses into gear now


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2018)

Suddenly it seems that all the loose balls are now getting picked up by Croatia.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Good equalizer.  Got a game on our hands now boys &#129409;&#129409;&#129409; &#127988;&#917607;&#917602;&#917605;&#917614;&#917607;&#917631;&#127988;&#917607;&#917602;&#917605;&#917614;&#917607;&#917631;&#127988;&#917607;&#917602;&#917605;&#917614;&#917607;&#917631;


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Saw this coming. Poor from Walker.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh. Walker has been our best player this evening!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Iâ€™d like to see how many shots on target weâ€™ve had this tournament.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Bit harsh. Walker has been our best player this evening!
		
Click to expand...

And his yellow card was very harsh.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Bit harsh. Walker has been our best player this evening!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s bailed England out a few times but heâ€™s only been rectifying his own positioning. The back three have been lazy and sloppy overall.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And his yellow card was very harsh.
		
Click to expand...

The ref had just booked a Croat for time wasting. He was always going to book the next England player to do the same. It was naÃ¯vetÃ© from Walker.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

Henderson & Ali need a kick up the Harris, their bossing the midfield now and thereâ€™s too much space, there picking there passes too easily.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2018)

Subs for extra time?


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2018)

This is where the rules aren't great for me. Would take off Kane but he will stay in just in case it goes pens.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

We lost the midfield second half and they have bossed it. Get some subs on Gareth.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

So I thought Croatia were supposed to get tired...??
We're playing like England of 2 years ago rather than the England of last week....
This is going to be tense!


----------



## User62651 (Jul 11, 2018)

Game of 2 halves indeed, hard to call.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

Southgateâ€™s tactics with Kane and Sterling could cost England this. Kane deep and anonymous, Sterling isolated and lacking end product. 

Clearly doesnâ€™t trust his squad so he brings on a left back and a defensive midfielder.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2018)

Well played the keeper.

Ref seems to be giving them a lot and us nothing. Or maybe that's just me...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

We switched off, stopped pressing, allowed to look up & cross and then everyone caught flat footed. 

Thatâ€™s all folks....


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

Static back three again. Switched off. Pathetic.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh YES :rofl:


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Sloppy :angry:


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh well, it was good while it lasted &#128543;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2018)

So, Sunday; do we want this cheating shower or the French...


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2018)

Agreed 
Can go so far with organisation, pace, and energy. But in the end need quality


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Always going to be a tough ask once we faced a really good side.  Doesn't undo all the progress we've made over the past couple of years though


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

Still proud of the Boys..got further than anyone expected and further than the likes of  Germany, Spain, Argentina and Brazil.
No shame at all.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 11, 2018)

And they think it's all over 
It is Now :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

It was a good run. We hadnâ€™t really played anyone decent until now. Not good enough ultimately, canâ€™t keep the ball under pressure.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Still proud of the Boys..got further than anyone expected and further than the likes of  Germany, Spain, Argentina and Brazil.
No shame at all.
		
Click to expand...


You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.
		
Click to expand...

True, still better than ur lot, knobby


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Fair play to England they battled well to get to the semi final and itâ€™s progress they should be proud off and getting that far should be celebrated- at the end of the day just missing that bit of creativity and quality. Some players coming out of the Comp in high regard.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

therod said:



			True, still better than ur lot, knobby
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh well. Only another 5 semi finals to catch up with Spurs


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's been coming.  Will we regret the missed chances in the first half?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, best 45 Iâ€™ve seen from England but class showed in the end.
We need a world class young one or two to break through so we can progress in years to come. Proud as punch of the boys though.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			And they think it's all over 
It is Now :thup:
		
Click to expand...


They're coming home, they're coming home, they're coming, they are coming home....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't feel as bad as Italia 90. We weren't good enough. Had chances, didn't take them, we allowed Croatia into it.

The big upside, we got further than expected, we have a system, we have a team ethic. Plenty of positives.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			They're coming home, they're coming home, they're coming, they are coming home....
		
Click to expand...

Not yet mate. Another game on Saturday


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			And they think it's all over 
It is Now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Some people are (crying) on the pitch.

Thus ends the media circus. 'National' radio been a no go area for the last three days.

The girls in the office are going mental coz they need to listen to Radio Clyde &#128514;.


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, the journey's over, thanks Mr Southgate, it was one hell of a ride. :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. 
But you look like a bitter knob head here &#128077;&#127995;
Imo of course &#129335;*&#9794;&#65039;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			They're coming home, they're coming home, they're coming, they are coming home....
		
Click to expand...

We did at least leave home &#128513;


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.
		
Click to expand...

at least we were there chappy and got to the semi finals...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Southgate as shown class from start to finish.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We did at least leave home &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

These type of comments mean nothing, we're crap and we know we are, nor do we care.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			These type of comments mean nothing, we're crap and we know we are, nor do we care.
		
Click to expand...

Course you do &#128514;


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.
		
Click to expand...

Get over yourself.
We got further than we were expected to get - you can only play who you're drawn to play.
But hey, at least we were there.......


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I agree with you. 
But you look like a bitter knob head here &#62541;&#62459;
Imo of course &#63799;*&#9794;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha....bitter, nope, relieved, yep. :thup: and as for the knob head line :rofl:  name calling on the internet :rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I agree with you. 
But you look like a bitter knob head here ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Imo of course ðŸ¤·*â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Spare a thought for the fella. Must have been a painful last few weeks.  Heâ€™s allowed to let it all out in one massive crywank ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			These type of comments mean nothing, we're crap and we know we are, nor do we care.
		
Click to expand...

You do care though don't ya - proud nation and all... maybe you'll get there one day


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2018)

All the usual gloaters suddenly wake up and post but fortunately can't see what they're saying...love that ignore function (if only people would stop quoting their drivel).

Gutted but proud and that's good enough for me.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Get over yourself.
We got further than we were expected to get - you can only play who you're drawn to play.
But hey, at least we were there.......
		
Click to expand...


hahaha....you're right, first half decent team you met...pumped. :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Hahaha....bitter, nope, relieved, yep. :thup: and as for the knob head line :rofl:  name calling on the internet :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you and Hank showing your class as always on here


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2018)

Overarching feeling for me is one of disappointment rather than anything else. Walker should have attacked the ball for their first goal and Stones switched off for their second. Both could have been prevented and it feels as though we gave it to them rather than them winning it. Still, looking on the bright side, it must only be a year until qualifying for the Euros starts and then we get to go through the whole roller coaster all over again.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			hahaha....you're right, first half decent team you met...pumped. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhh youâ€™re embarrassing yourself


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Look at it this way

England fans are disappointed but had a great ride, have restored national pride and have optimism for the future...

Then there's Scotland and Wales... &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see you and Hank showing your class as always on here
		
Click to expand...


_<searching for my violin>_


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 11, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Some people are (crying) on the pitch.

Thus ends the media circus. 'National' radio been a no go area for the last three days.

The girls in the office are going mental coz they need to listen to Radio Clyde &#128514;.
		
Click to expand...

Yep glad it's all over but we all knew they would get beat from the first half descent team they played.

Roy Orbiston playing on the radio at the moment "Crying"


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2018)

On the plus side at least Scotland now have some football highlights from the year to show at the Scottish Sports Personality of the Year awards. That's the highlights of Scotland's footballing year. :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Breaking news, bitter Scots start tirade of â€œtold you so, naaah nahâ€ in veiled anti English post shocker ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			hahaha....you're right, first half decent team you met...pumped. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

So bitter
So, so bitter......
You're giving a lot of credence to the argument that Scots hate the English.
Why can't we be proud of progressing further than anyone could have expected - regardless of who we played.?


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep glad it's all over but we all knew they would get beat from the first half descent team they played.

Roy Orbiston playing on the radio at the moment "Crying"
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep glad it's all over but we all knew they would get beat from the first half descent team they played.

Roy Orbiston playing on the radio at the moment "Crying"
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re realistic, we know that. Was fun though. Imagine how it feels to be 20 mins from a World Cup final.  Oh wait you canâ€™t ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So bitter
So, so bitter......
You're giving a lot of credence to the argument that Scots hate the English.
Why can't we be proud of progressing further than anyone could have expected - regardless of who we played.?
		
Click to expand...

Dry your eyes :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Breaking news, bitter Scots start tirade of â€œtold you so, naaah nahâ€ in veiled anti English post shocker ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Just laugh at the sad, sad little men, in their funny skirts, with their funny way of speaking


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

therod said:



			Spare a thought for the fella. Must have been a painful last few weeks.  Heâ€™s allowed to let it all out in one massive crywank ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Bet heâ€™s sitting there with a couple of White Lightening tinnies and a battered mars bar, backward knob in a backward country, #BuildTheWall


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep glad it's all over but we all knew they would get beat from the first half descent team they played.
		
Click to expand...

Yep bet team we faced for sure.  Don't see anyone disagreeing with that.  Final would have been just as tough or harder.

But it is the WORLD CUP, the pinnacle of the sport

We've made progress and did ourselves proud

Disappointed yes but proud, and optimistic about the future...

You?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep glad it's all over but we all knew they would get beat from the first half descent team they played.

Roy Orbiston playing on the radio at the moment "Crying"
		
Click to expand...

Look at all the bitter sweatys coming crawling out from under their rocks to gloat at a team losing a semi final- it would be sad if their own could actually qualify for a tournament instead itâ€™s just pathetic


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

This is the most entertainment I've had the whole world cup :rofl:


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 11, 2018)

therod said:



			Weâ€™re realistic, we know that. Was fun though. Imagine how it feels to be 20 mins from a World Cup final.  Oh wait you canâ€™t ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

20 minutes is that what all the crying is About, last week yous were in the final


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			Bet heâ€™s sitting there with a couple of White Lightening tinnies and a battered mars bar, backward knob in a backward country, #BuildTheWall
		
Click to expand...

Where is he putting that mars bar ðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Dry your eyes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You need to stop - you really are making yourself look classless and sad.
Crying?
No, Mate.
Pleased for the team to get to a Semi final of a World Cup......and led for an hour.
The bitterness is overwhelming


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cabby the really embarrassing thing about this is you didnâ€™t actually find that funny,but youâ€™re just blowing smoke up his arse to try and get a reaction. 
Itâ€™s so obvious Cabby. 
Try harder palðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Dry your eyes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d rather close yours.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			20 minutes is that what all the crying is About, last week yous were in the final
		
Click to expand...

No crying here mate. Good luck in the qualifiers for the euros. Thereâ€™s a chance with 436 teams qualifying, maybe through the playoffs


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

No need to rise to the bait

No need to trade insults

Be proud to be English

Their comments say everything about them and the state of their own game


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



 

Click to expand...

You happy La?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

therod said:



			Spare a thought for the fella. Must have been a painful last few weeks.  Heâ€™s allowed to let it all out in one massive crywank ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ»ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

therod said:



			Just laugh at the sad, sad little men, in their funny skirts, with their funny way of speaking
		
Click to expand...

All the malarkey about racial and social name calling on the forum and you bring up the â€œskirt wearersâ€ chestnut, shame on you ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Oh YES :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Cabby said:



			You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to laugh, your lot wouldn't even beat our ladies team &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You need to stop - you really are making yourself look classless and sad.
Crying?
No, Mate.
Pleased for the team to get to a Semi final of a World Cup......and led for an hour.
The bitterness is overwhelming
		
Click to expand...

This forum can be a great place but went downhill the day he joined. Wonder how many (like me) have him on ignore and find the forum less welcoming these days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

Fell short and to be honest from half time onwards we were second best for long periods. However, I thought Southgate and this squad have done well against a well drilled side of seasoned professionals who play in the best leagues in the world. No disgrace and played their best on the night. It's a very young squad, and still rather inexperienced at this level, let alone playing to get to a world cup final. They will come again. I think they can have a great Euro championships on the back of this. They will get better, others will come in, some will depart and I think Southgate will develop as a manager.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 11, 2018)

Ah well. Wasnâ€™t meant to be. Croatia deserved it, better team on the night. Iâ€™ll cheer them on in the final. 

Happy to have enjoyed the fun along the way. Proud of our lads, they can hold their heads high.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			This forum can be a great place but went downhill the day he joined. Wonder how many (like me) have him on ignore and find the forum less welcoming these days.
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#128079;&#128077;


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			All the malarkey about racial and social name calling on the forum and you bring up the â€œskirt wearersâ€ chestnut, shame on you ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with skirts, Iâ€™m currently sporting a lovely floral Laura Ashley number, no sporran tho


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			This forum can be a great place but went downhill the day he joined. Wonder how many (like me) have him on ignore and find the forum less welcoming these days.
		
Click to expand...

you mean rejoined ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyway back to the match

A few of England issues got found out tonight

Walker at the back - he isnâ€™t a CB and whilst he can get away with lapses of concentration at right back you canâ€™t do it at CB

They just didnâ€™t have the creativity to try something different than a set peice , Sterling again had a good game , his runs were superb and when he went off their backline prob breathed a little easier , sorry but Rashford wasnâ€™t great when he came on , Ali was all over the place. Another very hard working game from Young and Lingard , Kane in open play has worked very hard but lacked a little quality on the ball 

For me four players stand out for England and it also highlights a reason why they just fell short 

Pickford , Maguire , Henderson and Trippier 

All four have been superb in every game they played - Pickford was superb tonight prob the Motm , Maguire was solid again , Henderson gets nothing but stick but Iâ€™m glad some have seen how good a player he is and Englandâ€™s best player is Trippier - he has prob earned himself a very big money move


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			This forum can be a great place but went downhill the day he joined. Wonder how many (like me) have him on ignore and find the forum less welcoming these days.
		
Click to expand...


How many good topics have you started since I joined ?? I'd suggest I add more to this forum in a golfing sense that many many members on here with 5/10 times the size of my post count.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

therod said:



			Nothing wrong with skirts, Iâ€™m currently sporting a lovely floral Laura Ashley number, no sporran tho
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t need a muff bag hanging outside my skirt to feel manly ðŸ˜œ


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Not bad for a team supposed to struggle getting out of their group.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 11, 2018)

To be fair we were a minute from beating your lot at Hampden, Kane saved you.
But we are crap yes and have been since about 1983 imo.
Great effort England, keep your heads up. Started great tonight but as pundits say team tired more than Croatia. Needed a Scholes or Gerrard in midfield too.
Hope Croatia can see off France but I doubt it.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How many good topics have you started since I joined ?? I'd suggest I add more to this forum in a golfing sense that many many members on here with 5/10 times the size of my post count.
		
Click to expand...


But all designed to stir trouble like when you were here before &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



 

Click to expand...

This is as bad as Cabbyâ€™s posts tho. 
Or is it ok because Stu is one of the boys?


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Not bad for a team supposed to struggle getting out of their group.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. And it feels like there's foundations to build on. And the feeling of a united nation behind them for the first time in a long time


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

LP, Henderson has received nothing but praise this tournament. He has been excellent and people have acknowledged that. He has had criticism previously but not this last month.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How many good topics have you started since I joined ?? I'd suggest I add more to this forum in a golfing sense that many many members on here with 5/10 times the size of my post count.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think youâ€™re quite boring. 
No offence ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2018)

Fantastic World Cup for England, far exceeded anyones expectations, Cheers Southgate :thup:
Better team over 120 minutes won tonight, we didnâ€™t create enough chances.
But still a superb achievement and hopefully very promising for the future.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			But all designed to stir trouble like when you were here before &#62541;
		
Click to expand...


Rubbish, umpteen multi page cracking golfing topics, as for when I was here before, you're as deluded as your countrymen thinking it was coming home, but by all means, crack on and continue to think I'm someone else, it's all a bit weird folk thinking your someone else but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			This is as bad as Cabbyâ€™s posts tho. 
Or is it ok because Stu is one of the boys?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve just provoked the GM forum mafia, expect a horses dong on your pillow tomorrow ðŸ¥’


----------



## Twire (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok folks calm down or I'll be closing the thread.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LP, Henderson has received nothing but praise this tournament. He has been excellent and people have acknowledged that. He has had criticism previously but not this last month.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,Henderson as been slated in the past & rightly so. 
But heâ€™s had more  praise than criticism this tournament.
Obviously Phil has missed that.
Sterling as been under par,as has Lingard & Alli imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Youâ€™ve just provoked the GM forum mafia, expect a horses dong on your pillow tomorrow ðŸ¥’
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re probably right. 
Funny how no one seems bothered about this.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Rubbish, umpteen multi page cracking golfing topics, as for when I was here before, you're as deluded as your countrymen thinking it was coming home, but by all means, crack on and continue to think I'm someone else, it's all a bit weird folk thinking your someone else but hey, whatever floats your boat.
		
Click to expand...

Comedy gold Cabby!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Twire said:



			Ok folks calm down or I'll be closing the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Please donâ€™t close the thread because of a few poisoned views, take the problem to one side rather than give everyone the red card.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Please donâ€™t close the thread because of a few poisoned views, take the problem to one side rather than give everyone the red card.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Anyway tomorrow we want to rip apart some players, tonight is too soon ðŸ˜.

Nice to hear Southgate. No talk of the ref at any point. Many could learn from that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™re probably right. 
Funny how no one seems bothered about this.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the issue, Englishman who has stated on here for years he has no affinity to the National team, they lost, heâ€™s happy.
Me/you may not agree with him but itâ€™s a massive difference to people north of the border coming on and continually trying to wind everyone up.
Ignore it and move on. If you find it offensive report him to the mods.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LP, Henderson has received nothing but praise this tournament. He has been excellent and people have acknowledged that. He has had criticism previously but not this last month.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s quite clearly false - read countless examples of people still slating Henderson throughout the tournament so to say he has received nothing but praise is clearly nonsense. I suspect if you read through this thread you will find examples but itâ€™s been all over social media 

But you missed the point of what I was saying - Henderson for years have been given nothing but stick mainly from people who didnâ€™t actually watch him much - most had or wanted Dier to start instead of him but he showed how wrong they were and he showed people how good a player he is which was the point of the post.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Please donâ€™t close the thread because of a few poisoned views, take the problem to one side rather than give everyone the red card.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed no point in closing it just as it's heating up because in a few posts more you will all be arguing with yourself. I did notice that there have been a few English posters pass comment on how they think the team had no chance but no one picking them up and giving them pelters.

Best team won tonight so best you just get over it


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but thatâ€™s quite clearly false - read countless examples of people still slating Henderson throughout the tournament so to say he has received nothing but praise is clearly nonsense. I suspect if you read through this thread you will find examples but itâ€™s been all over social media 

But you missed the point of what I was saying - Henderson for years have been given nothing but stick mainly from people who didnâ€™t actually watch him much - most had or wanted Dier to start instead of him but he showed how wrong they were and he showed people how good a player he is which was the point of the post.
		
Click to expand...

Henderson has clearly developed into a good player and deserves his England place


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Please donâ€™t close the thread because of a few poisoned views, take the problem to one side rather than give everyone the red card.
		
Click to expand...

Different when your on the other side of the fence, compared to the CL final, isnt it? Hypocrite.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 11, 2018)

Roy Keane, what a prk


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Different when your on the other side of the fence, compared to the CL final, isnt it? Hypocrite.
		
Click to expand...

Are you stalking me...mate?
What did I say in comparison with the CL final?


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 11, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			This forum can be a great place but went downhill the day he joined. Wonder how many (like me) have him on ignore and find the forum less welcoming these days.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I can't believe his baiting has been allowed to continue. Sad little man with a sad little attitude.
The anti English attitude of some on here is shocking. I don't mind a bit of bantz, but the hatred and bile just oozes from some of them.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Roy Keane just said it all, you all got carried away, talking about the final, telling it all it is, reality check. 

You all have a right to be proud of your team, they went much further than they expected, mainly due to the draw, but you all got carried away then started name calling over the internet cause a couple of us are taking some joy out of it.


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Roy Keane, what a prk
		
Click to expand...


He was spot on.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2018)

So I think France will win the final. Good solid team with some electric pace up front (and Giroud) backed up by a creative midfield. 

Think Croatia played their final this evening


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just not good enough in midfield , no creativity.
Just one question for me â€œIs Kane to big to be substituted â€œ
He was to deep , never kept up with play , even in the first half we had no presence in the box.
The time to bring Vardy on was when we were winning and they were pushing forward.
The spaces were there then .
But he waited until we were 2-1 down and they were sitting back.

Pub team defending for their second goal.

Very dissapointing But it was good to be there.
Its never easy supporting England but thought Croatia deserved it.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

Captainron said:



			So I think France will win the final. Good solid team with some electric pace up front (and Giroud) backed up by a creative midfield. 

Think Croatia played their final this evening
		
Click to expand...

France would have beaten either teams I reckon


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just not good enough in midfield , no creativity.
Just one question for me â€œIs Kane to big to be substituted â€œ
He was to deep , never kept up with play , even in the first half we had no presence in the box.
The time to bring Vardy on was when we were winning and they were pushing forward.
The spaces were there then .
But he waited until we were 2-1 down and they were sitting back.

Pub team defending for their second goal.

Very dissapointing But it was good to be there.
Its never easy supporting England but thought Croatia deserved it.
		
Click to expand...

here's another question for you, had that been Sterling that missed those chances tonight, how would the public be reacting ?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			here's another question for you, had that been Sterling that missed those chances tonight, how would the public be reacting ?
		
Click to expand...

Slightly worse but youâ€™re just trying to prod a pimple, sad really mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Are you stalking me...mate?
What did I say in comparison with the CL final?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, better things to do with my time. 

You tell the mods to castigate poisoned views, well look at your previous crap first. As I say hypocrite.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyway back to the match

A few of England issues got found out tonight

Walker at the back - he isnâ€™t a CB and whilst he can get away with lapses of concentration at right back you canâ€™t do it at CB

They just didnâ€™t have the creativity to try something different than a set peice , Sterling again had a good game , his runs were superb and when he went off their backline prob breathed a little easier , sorry but Rashford wasnâ€™t great when he came on , Ali was all over the place. Another very hard working game from Young and Lingard , Kane in open play has worked very hard but lacked a little quality on the ball 

For me four players stand out for England and it also highlights a reason why they just fell short 

Pickford , Maguire , Henderson and Trippier 

All four have been superb in every game they played - Pickford was superb tonight prob the Motm , Maguire was solid again , Henderson gets nothing but stick but Iâ€™m glad some have seen how good a player he is and Englandâ€™s best player is Trippier - he has prob earned himself a very big money move
		
Click to expand...

Some interesting comments, most of which I agree with, in particular about the four best players. Think overall Trippier had the best tournament or at least was certainly most surprising. 

Regards tonight, our biggest weakness was found out, and like I said before the match we were found out in midfield battle. There 3 got too much space and time in second half and the quality told.  Whilst I agree Henderson had a good tournament he was far too exposed tonight and we need a player of similar quality to come through so we can get them on at the 60/70 min mark with fresh legs. 

Donâ€™t quite agree with the sterling/rashford assessment, think rashford was much more direct and offered a different approach, donâ€™t think defences are particularly terrified of just raw pace anymore, maybe 10 years ago.  But thatâ€™s a bit simplistic now.  Although he can be brilliant when him alli and Lingard are playing quick interchanges.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			He was spot on.
		
Click to expand...

He was, usually is. I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll get a better chance draw wise ever again. Weâ€™ll have to do it the hard way in future, but the English team is in a better place than 2 years ago, when we lost to a supermarket


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2018)

The national obsession with scapegoats will probably start now, but thankfully everyone did their bit.

That said, I think Vardy should have been on for Alli or Lingard earlier and/or Loftus cheek. Southgate has done a fantastic job overall, though


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Slightly worse but youâ€™re just trying to prod a pimple, sad really mate.
		
Click to expand...


What are you talking about ?? You ask a question, is Kane too big to be subbed, I ask, what is Sterling had missed those chances ?? Stop reading things that aren't there...

Now again, Sterling would've been lynched had he missed those chances, Kane....oh may be he's carrying an injury etc.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			here's another question for you, had that been Sterling that missed those chances tonight, how would the public be reacting ?
		
Click to expand...

Thought Sterling was ok tonight but Kane dosnt look himself can you carry an injured player because heâ€™s captain.
He didnâ€™t look fit to me.
He should have squared it to Sterling in first half

Its all ifs and buts, but Kane is the MAIN striker Sterling isnâ€™t.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope, better things to do with my time. 

You tell the mods to castigate poisoned views, well look at your previous crap first. As I say hypocrite.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.
The mafia has spoken again, inboxes must have been busy over the last 12 months or so.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2018)

Boys thatâ€™s enough now 

Last warning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

It was a great effort and while the draw was kind, we laid a ghost to rest against the last 16 and beat a solid Sweden side. For 45 minutes we were the better side tonight. However, when under the cosh in the second half we lacked a play maker like Modric to pick a pass. That has been an issue in other games and in my opinion the bigger weakness we have at the moment. I think as TV said, Kane was probably carrying a knock tonight and didn't look on the pace. I suggest he was kept on in case we went to penalties. I think we need to be able to switch formations too and if I was going to make a small criticism of Southgate, and I think he's done a fantastic job, it's that he seems reluctant to adapt to what is in front of us and change if we need to. I wonder if that's something he'll learn from


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			What are you talking about ?? You ask a question, is Kane too big to be subbed
		
Click to expand...

Have you been on the meths or something?


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Its all ifs and buts, but Kane is the MAIN striker Sterling isnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...


But Sterling has been a bit of a scapegoat has he not, where tonight, Kane will get off scot free.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 11, 2018)

Cabby said:



			But Sterling has been a bit of a scapegoat has he not, where tonight, Kane will get off scot free.
		
Click to expand...

I have been critical of Sterling because he is a chicken with no head with pace.
But he is not the main striker Kane is.
Would be interesting to see Kaneâ€™s heat map tonight , heâ€™s to deep and I just donâ€™t understand why have him deep and Sterling going past him knowing his finishing is poor.

Maybe the lack of creativity in midfield Southgate has asked him to drop to help out.
I just donâ€™t see the tactical sense .


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

How many teams enter the world cup (including qualification)

All but one are going to be disappointed...


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 11, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just not good enough in midfield , no creativity.
Just one question for me â€œIs Kane to big to be substituted â€œ
He was to deep , never kept up with play , even in the first half we had no presence in the box.
The time to bring Vardy on was when we were winning and they were pushing forward.
The spaces were there then .
But he waited until we were 2-1 down and they were sitting back.

Pub team defending for their second goal.

Very dissapointing But it was good to be there.
Its never easy supporting England but thought Croatia deserved it.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with England is that they struggle when the play against a team that are comfortable in possession. They like breaking at speed, which I think was their ultimate downfall.

They went at it for the first Twenty minutes of each game except the Sweden one and they tired noticeably towards the end of each game.

They need to breed youngsters who can play a more continental style of keep ball. Much the same for Scotland, Wales and NI. The fans won't tolerate that though.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 11, 2018)

On reflection i think we need to consider the opposition we have played to get where England did. Yes we exceeded expectations and yes we had a great chance to get to the final which with a bit more experience and better finishing we may well have done, but... we struggled to beat Tunisia. Panama would do well to compete in the conference tbh. We then play a nothing game against a 2nd string Belgium side and get into the favourable side of the draw, where we come up against another poor side in Columbia who should have been dead and buried before we gave away a last minute equaliser and then we play Sweden who have to be the worst Sweden side for many a year. We then play a seasoned and proper outfit in Croatia and get beat and apart from the first half controlled the rest of the game, whilst we lacked any kind of creativity or threat. Well done to the lads anyway for getting to the semis and Southgate has done a a great job.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 11, 2018)

At the end of the day Croatia were the better team and deserved to go through.
England were great first half, but were no where in the second or extra time period.
We really miss a creative player in midfield to open things up.
Yes we got further than expected, but we were fortunate with the draw


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			You happy La?
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			This is as bad as Cabbyâ€™s posts tho. 
Or is it ok because Stu is one of the boys?
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™re probably right. 
*Funny how no one seems bothered about this*.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: You obviously are.

I feel like im being stalked or trolled...3 replies about my  Posts in 10 minutes.

#awkward


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Whatâ€™s the issue, Scouser who has stated on here for years he has no affinity to the National team, they lost, heâ€™s happy.
Me/you may not agree with him but itâ€™s a massive difference to people north of the border coming on and continually trying to wind everyone up.
Ignore it and move on. If you find it offensive report him to the mods.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2018)

paddyc said:



			On reflection i think we need to consider the opposition we have played to get where England did. Yes we exceeded expectations and yes we had a great chance to get to the final which with a bit more experience and better finishing we may well have done, but... we struggled to beat Tunisia. Panama would do well to compete in the conference tbh. We then play a nothing game against a 2nd string Belgium side and get into the favourable side of the draw, where we come up against another poor side in Columbia who should have been dead and buried before we gave away a last minute equaliser and then we play Sweden who have to be the worst Sweden side for many a year. We then play a seasoned and proper outfit in Croatia and get beat and apart from the first half controlled the rest of the game, whilst we lacked any kind of creativity or threat. Well done to the lads anyway for getting to the semis and Southgate has done a a great job.
		
Click to expand...

But we had a team who gave their all. They were one of the youngest teams we've sent to a final and they played 'football' and got to a semi final where you can only beat those you get drawn against. Southgate got them playing together where in the past team loyalties seemed to prevent players from gelling properly. There were no excuses, they did their best and I'm pretty sure will become a force in world football if this regime continues. No, they wouldn't have beaten France imo but I'm proud of them and am sure you are too Pat, and so, I believe, are most English people &#128513;


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2018)

I really wanted to get as swept up as everyone else. I really did.

They certainly restored my faith in the team in regards to attitude and effort. I think we just lack a little class and it showed. For all the "success" we haven't really built a platform for future success unless we want to emulate wimbledon. We fashioned scarcely any real chances all tournament when compared to others. This was our best opportunity in years and i fear the media pressure will hammer these young lads now as the finals for the euros are back in england.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			But we had a team who gave their all. They were one of the youngest teams we've sent to a final and they played 'football' and got to a semi final where you can only beat those you get drawn against. Southgate got them playing together where in the past team loyalties seemed to prevent players from gelling properly. There were no excuses, they did their best and I'm pretty sure will become a force in world football if this regime continues. No, they wouldn't have beaten France imo but I'm proud of them and am sure you are too Pat, and so, I believe, are most English people &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Yes Chris Im absolutely proud and gutted they did not do it, but to put things into perspective and I was not getting carried away by all the "its coming home " hype, we beat 4 teams that tbh were poor to mediocre, got beat in a reserve match against the belgians and then got taught a bit of a lesson in the art of possession and experience by Croatia. The future is bright however with such a young team and intelligent manager


----------



## User101 (Jul 12, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			I agree. I can't believe his baiting has been allowed to continue. Sad little man with a sad little attitude.
The anti English attitude of some on here is shocking. I don't mind a bit of bantz, but the hatred and bile just oozes from some of them.
		
Click to expand...


Are you for real ? 

I've never experienced any forum like this for folk getting themselves in such a tizzy. The only baiting that goes on is self induced, you lot wind yourselves up, I've barely got to sneeze on here and you're up in arms. 

As for anti English hatred and bile, think you need a lie down in a dark room and possibly a re read of tonights posts in this topic as there was a lot of hatred all right, and a lot of petty pathetic name calling as well, strangely, believe it or not, none of it from me, go figure eh. 

I honestly can't believe the state some of you get in over the internet, jeezo, what a state you get yourselves in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Are you for real ? 

I've never experienced any forum like this for folk getting themselves in such a tizzy. The only baiting that goes on is self induced, you lot wind yourselves up, I've barely got to sneeze on here and you're up in arms. 

As for anti English hatred and bile, think you need a lie down in a dark room and possibly a re read of tonights posts in this topic as there was a lot of hatred all right, and a lot of petty pathetic name calling as well, strangely, believe it or not, none of it from me, go figure eh. 

I honestly can't believe the state some of you get in over the internet, jeezo, what a state you get yourselves in.
		
Click to expand...

How do you get such a good connection under your bridge?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 12, 2018)

Disappointed but overall quite happy with how far we got.
Personally I canâ€™t help feeling we came unstuck by by not taking our chances, and wasting opportunities. 
Sterling for me had a good game, but still has no end product. Kane was going too deep and slow, heâ€™s a striker not midfield player.
Henderson appeared at times to be the only midfield player, and Ali didnâ€™t seem fully at it.
However for all that, the squad have done us all proud and given many youngsters the belief that just because youre young, or not at one of the select top clubs, you can make the national team.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl: You obviously are.

I feel like im being stalked or trolled...3 replies about my  Posts in 10 minutes.

#awkward
		
Click to expand...





This is #awkward


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 25228


This is #awkward
		
Click to expand...

Its not really awkward, its just a rubbish Liverpool flag


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2018)

Get home from the bowls to watch recorded game, towards the end of the 1st half my good lady says, 'are you going to watch the extra time as well'. Grrrrrrrrrr.

Great game, good fitba from both sides. 
England started losing it at 25 mins when for some reason they stopped pressing and started playing tippy tappy in defence.
Their confidence went after that.

The manager and team are certainly in a good place for 2022.

Best England team for over 30 years.


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2018)

Harry Kane I believe got caught up in the hype of being captain and became a shell of the player he really is, Southgate should have made Henderson captain. Very impressed with Trippier, I'm surprised with his talent why it's taken him so long to shine, I have to say if he played for Liverpool they would have 2 of the best full backs in Britian.

Hard lines fellas, the draw was kind to England but you performed well, I fancy at the next Euros you'll have a chance and keep that nucleus of the team together going into the next world cup and you'll be semis again easily


----------



## Junior (Jul 12, 2018)

Best team won, draw was kind to England but the spirit and togetherness of the English team captivated the nation.  Love how there seemed to be no egos throughout the side.  I've enjoyed this world cup and I hope Croatia can give France a game in the final.

After the first half I thought we were the better side, but the Croatia came at us and we panicked a lot and struggled to keep the ball and any shape at all.  Kane had a bad day at the office, but to be fair, Croatia knew he was our main threat and marked him out of the game.  I'd have got Loftus-Cheek on for Lingaard.  Ifs and buts though.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2018)

Lots of room for improvement, going off the sad state of my voice this morning.  Big learning curve for them all. Great to see them trying to play football, but the back passing was getting on my households nerves and we, and i'm sure everyone else saw what was coming. Mr Southgate has a lot to learn as well. Kane out on his feet after 5 minutes should have been subbed at 1/2 time. Stirling is a pesky player to be used as a sub ONLY when legs are tired. Rashford is a STARTER EVERY GAME.  I think the reason we may not have put subs on early is that we didn't have anyone else that could do any better. This is a massive problem. Walker had his best game. Excellent dedication to the cause last night. Lets not get carried away though.


----------



## Junior (Jul 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You never played anyone of any standing, you are an average team who got a lucky draw and met mince teams along the way, stop kidding yourself you're better than you are, you aren't.
		
Click to expand...

But that's been the most exciting thing about this world cup...... There's always been that glimmer of hope because the lesser teams have stood up against the big boys.  Spain only just beating Iran 1-0, Morocco drawing with them, before Russia beating them. Switzerland holding Brazil to a draw, South Korea beating Germany, Croatia pumping the Argies 3-0.

You just never knew 100% what was going to happen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2018)

Val said:



			Harry Kane I believe got caught up in the hype of being captain and became a shell of the player he really is, Southgate should have made Henderson captain. Very impressed with Trippier, I'm surprised with his talent why it's taken him so long to shine, I have to say if he played for Liverpool they would have 2 of the best full backs in Britian.

Hard lines fellas, the draw was kind to England but you performed well, I fancy at the next Euros you'll have a chance and keep that nucleus of the team together going into the next world cup and you'll be semis again easily
		
Click to expand...

I'd fully agree with the captaincy point on Kane, not sure I'd give it to Henderson either; always been a fan of a team having the captain in defence so that he can see all in front of him, never sure that it works so well with your main striker being captain.  Also makes subbing him off difficult for mr.

As to who, I'm not sure there's a natural leader out there I would have as captain, and I think that's part of the issue last night.  For all the togetherness, it seems no one wanted to stand out, make decisions and get a grip on the game, which was possibly part of the downfall.  The other issue last night was not going into half time with a much more substantial lead; Croatia should have been dead and buried at half time and going in only one down must have given them hope in my opinion.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			The national obsession with scapegoats will probably start now, but thankfully everyone did their bit.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno about that. There wasn't an obvious "scapegoat" for our loss i.e. no penalty miss, no-one got sent off etc. We just got beaten. The newspaper headlines are all pretty much the same this morning - Returning as heroes, did us proud, etc etc.

I do fear that on the back of this, the press will revert to type in the future and steadily pile on the pressure and expectation though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2018)

Well my chin hurts and I have a huge bruise on my chest â€¦
Furthermore, I have a house full of beer and no reason to drink it â€¦

#poohappens

And, #nexttime

I'd better play well today or I am really going to have the hump...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Just to rub salt into the wounds, it's bloody raining in Manchester for the first time since the World Cup started.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2018)

I read somewhere it was the referees fault?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

I would have Henderson or Stones as captain, Kane is not a natural in that role. Let him score goals, nothing more. 

The job going forward is to add creativity and goals from open play into the team. Alli, Lindgard and Sterling are not producing those as a three so the trio needs breaking up. Keep two out of the three, rotate them perhaps, but a different type of player is needed in midfield to take us forward. RLC, The Ox, both have a chance to grab that role, perhaps others that haven't come to mind yet this morning.

Only change at the back for me would be Rose for Young, the rest are worthy of their places.

I'd like to see Southgate be more pro-active with his substitutes but I accept that is easy to say from the comfort of a chair. Maybe he will be going forward, he must have felt huge pressure during this tournament so caution is understandable.

It's nice to wake up the morning after and still feel okay about going out. Plenty to be proud about, the team have had us smile again. That is an achievement in itself.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I read somewhere it was the referees fault?
		
Click to expand...

Said in jest presumably. Refs have had a wonderfully quiet tournament. They have got on with things, big decisions have been double checked by VAR. I don't know that any team can claim to have been knocked out by a dodgy ref. We certainly were not.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Curse this team and Southgate for making me believe again! I never believed we wouldn't win that last night until we'd gone 2-1 down with about 10 minutes to go, and the lads looked done in. I said before the tournament we would go out to a Stones mistake, and so it proved, but it feels wrong to hammer him now as he's had an excellent tournament before that. Sterling was incredible in the first half, and really showed his worth to the doubters I think. Running the channels tirelessly and winning free kicks all over the place. I can't believe Kane missed that chance (where VAR would have proved him to be onside). So unlike him but what can you say, he is human. Was so chuffed for Trippier scoring though, he deserved a goal for how he played this tournament, just like Maguire got his deserved goal against Sweden.

I don't buy the rubbish about our achievement being worthless because of the easy draw. In Euro 16 we got an easy draw against Iceland - and lost. In World Cup 10 we got the easy group draw - but only scraped 2nd so we had to face Germany instead of Ghana. You can only beat what's in front of you, and England have a history of not doing that, but this time we did it. We restored some national pride that was sorely lacking, and I've now seen my country in a World Cup semi-final - last time that happened I was 3 years old. In fact, the first tournament I ever watched was Euro 96, where we were class, and it's literally all been downhill since then. I've finally seen us perform well in a tournament, and I'm glad.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 12, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Disappointed but overall quite happy with how far we got.
Personally I canâ€™t help feeling we came unstuck by by not taking our chances, and wasting opportunities. 
Sterling for me had a good game, but still has no end product. Kane was going too deep and slow, heâ€™s a striker not midfield player.
Henderson appeared at times to be the only midfield player, and Ali didnâ€™t seem fully at it.
However for all that, the squad have done us all proud and given many youngsters the belief that just because youre young, or not at one of the select top clubs, you can make the national team.
		
Click to expand...

agree with this summary but would ask if we can see it why canâ€™t the coaching staff.

I asked is Kane to big to sub ? As he was poor last night.

When we were 1-0 up and Croatia were pushing forward leaving massive gaps in defence that was the time to bring Vardy on not wait until its 2-1 and they had retreated with no spaces which dosnt suit Vardy

He took Sterling off but it should have been Kane!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Said in jest presumably. Refs have had a wonderfully quiet tournament. They have got on with things, big decisions have been double checked by VAR. I don't know that any team can claim to have been knocked out by a dodgy ref. We certainly were not.
		
Click to expand...

The ref was poor last night but not in a way that really affected the result.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			agree with this summary but would ask if we can see it why canâ€™t the coaching staff.

I asked is Kane to big to sub ? As he was poor last night.

When we were 1-0 up and Croatia were pushing forward leaving massive gaps in defence that was the time to bring Vardy on not wait until its 2-1 and they had retreated with no spaces which dosnt suit Vardy

He took Sterling off but it should have been Kane!
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, Kane is the captain, and one of the best strikers in the world. Even on an off day he can get a half chance and score. I don't think you ever take him off if you need a goal, that would be madness.

Secondly, Vardy missed the last game with an injury, so perhaps he wasn't fit enough to do more than 15-20 mins, he was just a last throw of the dice.

Thirdly, I do agree that Sterling shouldn't have come off, he was playing really well. I would have had Lingard off for Rashford as it wasn't his best game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Would love to see Ryan Sessegnon given a go at LWB in place of Ashley Young. Other than that I don't think we need to make many changes to the personnel. Main change needs to be tactical when we get ahead in a game. It happened against Colombia, and it happened against last night. We get ahead, we have a good first half but come out in the 2nd super negative, go away from our natural game and our game that gave us success in the first half and invite pressure. Then, when the opposition ultimately score they have all the momentum and we struggle to get our game back, very frustrating to watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2018)

Kane is allegedly carrying an injury but that's no excuse for Southgate's poor tactics with Kane playing deep and Sterling playing high.

You also can't plan for Walker, Stones and Maguire all having a dodgy game at the back. Some of those back passes to Pickford, and amongst themselves, were asking for trouble. They looked anything but assured in that second half when they were pressed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

I hope Kane wasn't carrying an injury and still playing. Surely we have learnt over the years that players at 85-90% don't work at this level.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 12, 2018)

Does the 5-3-2 system work? Yes, it got us to a World Cup semi final but we didn't seem to create much from open play. Was that down to the formation or the players we had available. Think Young has probably played his last game for England, due to his age when the next Euros starts rather than his performances, so would bring in Rose for him. Not convinced by Walker at centre back and although he could improve into that role he's not going to get the chance to play there at Man City to get better at it. Which poses another problem as if he doesn't play centre back does he replace Trippier, who has been fantastic, at right back?

Would we be better going to a 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1? Sterling going out wide where he plays best for Man City? Alli playing behind Kane as he does for Spurs? If Llalana is fully fit a playing regularly how do you get him in to the team, if at all?

All of this might seem a bit churlish given how far we got but we need to improve so it's a question of how we get better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Firstly, Kane is the captain, and one of the best strikers in the world. Even on an off day he can get a half chance and score. I don't think you ever take him off if you need a goal, that would be madness.

Secondly, Vardy missed the last game with an injury, so perhaps he wasn't fit enough to do more than 15-20 mins, he was just a last throw of the dice.

Thirdly, I do agree that Sterling shouldn't have come off, he was playing really well. I would have had Lingard off for Rashford as it wasn't his best game.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but itâ€™s nonsense to suggest just because someone is captain and one of the best players in the World you dont take them off ?

Firstly - itâ€™s just an arm band , Kane as captain didnâ€™t really seem to do much on the pitch as a captain , not very vocal - should have been Henderson - there is nothing to stop the arm band going to soneone else - it happens all the time in club football - itâ€™s not permanently sown on 

Secondly - he was getting half chances but was missing them and was clearly struggling, he was anonymous for England in the main and should have been replaced with fresh legs 

I thought Southgate subs last night werenâ€™t great 

Sterling shouldnâ€™t have gone off when he did , same with Henderson 

Loftus Cheek should have come on for Lingard and Vardy for Kane for extra time 

Then Wellbeck for Alli


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

Colchester, not churlish, all fair and valid points. I think we have to give credit to Southgate in that he looked at the players he has and created the system that suited them and this type of football. It worked to a large extent as he managed to drill the set plays so well. Now he has two years of friendlies and Euro qualifiers to try to expand the range, perhaps bring in different players to see if we can compete at this level more often.

I don't see anyone having a pop this morning. We are appreciating what has happened and looking at how to move forward, constructively.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does the 5-3-2 system work? Yes, it got us to a World Cup semi final but we didn't seem to create much from open play. Was that down to the formation or the players we had available. Think Young has probably played his last game for England, due to his age when the next Euros starts rather than his performances, so would bring in Rose for him. Not convinced by Walker at centre back and although he could improve into that role he's not going to get the chance to play there at Man City to get better at it. Which poses another problem as if he doesn't play centre back does he replace Trippier, who has been fantastic, at right back?

Would we be better going to a 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1? Sterling going out wide where he plays best for Man City? Alli playing behind Kane as he does for Spurs? If Llalana is fully fit a playing regularly how do you get him in to the team, if at all?

All of this might seem a bit churlish given how far we got but we need to improve so it's a question of how we get better.
		
Click to expand...

I think Gareth is a firm believer in using a back 3 so that will remain. I reckon if he was fit, Oxlade would have been starting in Alli's spot in this World Cup. I agree with you on Young, and Sessegnon should be the natural replacement if he does well in the Premier League. I would like to see Lascelles come into the squad rather than Cahill or Jones as he looks a real class act. I think the number 1 shirt is still potentially up for grabs if Nick Pope has another season like last season. The likes of Loftus-Cheek and Rashford need moves though, as they're just not going to get enough games at Chelsea or Man Utd respectively. They need moves and regular football to become the top players they can be.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Too early to analyse performances, 4-6 months ago some of those players wouldnâ€™t of even been in the squad, let alone the first 11.

Hopefully we donâ€™t start putting too much pressure on those that went to Russia, for some itâ€™ll be their last World Cup.

Southgate said there were no issues with Kane.

Southgate did far better with the players he had than he expected and hopefully heâ€™ll build on this great summer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think Gareth is a firm believer in using a back 3 so that will remain. I reckon if he was fit, Oxlade would have been starting in Alli's spot in this World Cup. I agree with you on Young, and Sessegnon should be the natural replacement if he does well in the Premier League. I would like to see Lascelles come into the squad rather than Cahill or Jones as he looks a real class act. I think the number 1 shirt is still potentially up for grabs if Nick Pope has another season like last season. The likes of Loftus-Cheek and Rashford need moves though, as they're just not going to get enough games at Chelsea or Man Utd respectively. They need moves and regular football to become the top players they can be.
		
Click to expand...

Rashford made 52 appearances last season, 35 out of 38 in the PL, tell us again heâ€™s not getting enough games.
Heâ€™s only 20, maybe he should continue to play for one of the biggest in the world with some of the best players in the biggest comps.


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2018)

Just didnt happen forus last night, after the first 2o minutes....Young squad, will learn from this and plenty of scope for growth...

Good tournament.....no complaints, beaten by a team who were better on the night.

  I suspect an English foot that high for the goal would have been ruled out!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does the 5-3-2 system work? Yes, it got us to a World Cup semi final but we didn't seem to create much from open play. Was that down to the formation or the players we had available. Think Young has probably played his last game for England, due to his age when the next Euros starts rather than his performances, so would bring in Rose for him. Not convinced by Walker at centre back and although he could improve into that role he's not going to get the chance to play there at Man City to get better at it. Which poses another problem as if he doesn't play centre back does he replace Trippier, who has been fantastic, at right back?

Would we be better going to a 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1? Sterling going out wide where he plays best for Man City? Alli playing behind Kane as he does for Spurs? If Llalana is fully fit a playing regularly how do you get him in to the team, if at all?

All of this might seem a bit churlish given how far we got but we need to improve so it's a question of how we get better.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have it spot in regards the system 

It is very limited and was exposed as soon as the team faced someone with real quality - the signs were there against Colombia 

A 4-3-3 would be a good start with 

Pickford/Pope

Trippier/Alexander Arnold
Maguire/Gomez
Stones /Lacelles
Rose/Sessegnon

Henderson/Dier
Alli/Ox
Lallana/Loftus Cheek

Sterling
Kane
Lingard/Rashford 

You still need to find some other players and hopefully people like Brewster and Foden can come through plus Jadon ( at Dortmund) even players like Lookman - quick skilful wide player 

England have a strong base to work with but think 3 at the back will harm them - the two losing semi finalists played 3 at the back


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would have Henderson or Stones as captain, Kane is not a natural in that role. Let him score goals, nothing more. 

The job going forward is to add creativity and goals from open play into the team. Alli, Lindgard and Sterling are not producing those as a three so the trio needs breaking up. Keep two out of the three, rotate them perhaps, but a different type of player is needed in midfield to take us forward. RLC, The Ox, both have a chance to grab that role, perhaps others that haven't come to mind yet this morning.

Only change at the back for me would be Rose for Young, the rest are worthy of their places.

I'd like to see Southgate be more pro-active with his substitutes but I accept that is easy to say from the comfort of a chair. Maybe he will be going forward, he must have felt huge pressure during this tournament so caution is understandable.

It's nice to wake up the morning after and still feel okay about going out. Plenty to be proud about, the team have had us smile again. That is an achievement in itself.
		
Click to expand...

good summary .


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 12, 2018)

I think itâ€™s very easy to overlook those young players who werenâ€™t available through injury that would make our squad so much more stronger and competitive, Gomez and  Oxlade C immediately come to mind for me.
I think itâ€™s very probable we could have at least 2 good players for each position and all play the same game and format.

The biggest issue for me over the whole tournament was whilst we scored goals, very few were from open play and that ultimately cost us.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Rashford made 52 appearances last season, 35 out of 38 in the PL, tell us again heâ€™s not getting enough games.
Heâ€™s only 20, maybe he should continue to play for one of the biggest in the world with some of the best players in the biggest comps.
		
Click to expand...

More than half of his appearances were as a sub, and another huge percentage were playing as a left winger rather than a second striker role where he clearly thrives. I don't think being stuck on the bench or out of position in a Mourinho team is going to produce the best player. He needs to be starting games, in his favoured position.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2018)

therod said:



			Just laugh at the sad, sad little men, in their funny skirts, with their funny way of speaking
		
Click to expand...

which is an interesting comment on Scots blokes...

Anyway - this Scot is disappointed to see England out.  Was enjoying my friends and family getting very excited - and I was enjoying being able to be engaged.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you have it spot in regards the system 

It is very limited and was exposed as soon as the team faced someone with real quality - the signs were there against Colombia 

A 4-3-3 would be a good start with 

Pickford/Pope

Trippier/Alexander Arnold
Maguire/Gomez
Stones /Lacelles
Rose/Sessegnon

Henderson/Dier
Alli/Ox
Lallana/Loftus Cheek

Sterling
Kane
Lingard/Rashford 

You still need to find some other players and hopefully people like Brewster and Foden can come through plus Jadon ( at Dortmund) even players like Lookman - quick skilful wide player 

England have a strong base to work with but think 3 at the back will harm them - *the two losing semi finalists played 3 at the back*

Click to expand...

Or to put it another way - 50% of the semi-finalists were playing 3 at the back. That shows that it works.

Did you forget Walker exists or something? Or were you trying to tell us Trent is a better right back? :rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The ref was poor last night but not in a way that really affected the result.
		
Click to expand...

Thought the foot was high studs showing for their first.
seen many of them disallowed.
All the refs have been weak and have let the players bully them.

Second goal wasnâ€™t really Stones fault McGuire was behind striker and could see everything.
Schoolboy error.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

The tactic was not the problem, it was the mentality after half-time, which was also the problem against Colombia. The tactic works.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			The tactic was not the problem, it was the mentality after half-time, which was also the problem against Colombia. The tactic works.
		
Click to expand...

tactics worked in the first half when we attacked them .
But not the second half when under pressure a back four is better imo.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			The tactic was not the problem, it was the mentality after half-time, which was also the problem against Colombia. The tactic works.
		
Click to expand...

The tactic failed massively last night.

Players asked to play out from the back - kept getting into dangerous positions.

Kane asked to drop deep - he had no baring on the game for second match in a row.

Sterling playing further forward - runs aimlessly into blind alleys, no end product.

Lingard playing deeper to help Henderson - not his position at all, he's a forward.

He has the basis of a good system but it isn't there yet.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The tactic failed massively last night.

Players asked to play out from the back - kept getting into dangerous positions.

Kane asked to drop deep - he had no baring on the game for second match in a row.

Sterling playing further forward - runs aimlessly into blind alleys, no end product.

Lingard playing deeper to help Henderson - not his position at all, he's a forward.

He has the basis of a good system but it isn't there yet.
		
Click to expand...

We need one or two top quality midfielders to make the breakthrough from youth level and we have the basis of a half decent team. 
The slight lack of quality on the ball really showed last night, but Iâ€™m proud as buggery of them though.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 12, 2018)

Credit to Croatia for playing a very solid game. They pressed very high from very early in the game, stopping England from playing out from the back. I thought that would create lots of space but they managed the space very well, forcing England to kick long or play lots of back passes.

Did Alli and Lingard freeze or were they just marshalled out of the game, and maybe didnâ€™t have the experience to pull the Croatian team out of shape? Do England only have a plan A? 

Captain? Not knowing what impact Kane has on the pitch, as a captain, I couldnâ€™t say the armband should be taken off him. However, I was mightily impressed with the way Maguire marshalled the defence and midfield when the ball was being played from the back.

England came up against a team that was stronger, and better. If it was boxing, Iâ€™d say Croatia won the first half on points by a very narrow margin, and then dominated the second half for long periods. England landed a good knockout blow in the first half and had several opportunities in the second half to do the same but failed to capitalise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Or to put it another way - 50% of the semi-finalists were playing 3 at the back. That shows that it works.

Did you forget Walker exists or something? Or were you trying to tell us Trent is a better right back? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Belguim went to a back four to get past Brazil and England virtually played with a back four against Sweden

And no didnâ€™t forget Walker - I have never really rated him - he is quick and I believe thatâ€™s it , his distribution is poor , his positional sense is poor and he has too many mistakes which is pace helps him get through 

Looking forward with Trippier and AA England could have two of the best right backs in Europe 


Anyway was listening to the Radio and they were talking team and player of the Comp 

For me Player is Mbappe ( could change in the final )

But the team for me is 

Pickford 

Trippier
Maguire
Varane
Pavard ( yep two right backs  )

Henderson
Modric 
Kante

Mbappe
Griezmann
Peresic


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2018)

therod said:



			Just laugh at the sad, sad little men, in their funny skirts, with their funny way of speaking
		
Click to expand...

Casual racism at it's best. Sad and no surprise from you and unfortunately still tolerated by mods as humour.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Val said:



			Casual racism at it's best. Sad and no surprise from you and unfortunately still tolerated by mods as humour.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: no different to the other comment at Doon the other day as well.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thought the foot was high studs showing for their first.
seen many of them disallowed.
All the refs have been weak and have let the players bully them.

r.
		
Click to expand...

From this clown expect no more he sent Nani off for violent conduct controlling the ball lower than Perisic and with no defender head anywhere near him   :rant:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Team of the Tournament for me:

------------------Pickford-----------------------
-------Mina-----Granqvist------Varane---------
-Trippier---------Kante---------------------------
-----------Modric---------Pogba-------Hazard---
--------------------------De Bruyne----------------
-------------Mbappe----------------------------

Subs:
Schmeichel
Stones
Pavard
Rakitic
Cheryshev
Coutinho
Kane


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Team of the Tournament for me:

------------------Pickford-----------------------
-------Mina-----Granqvist------Varane---------
-Trippier---------Kante---------------------------
-----------Modric---------Pogba-------Hazard---
--------------------------De Bruyne----------------
-------------Mbappe----------------------------

Subs:
Schmeichel
Stones
Pavard
Rakitic
Neymar
Coutinho
Kane
		
Click to expand...

Neymar?!?!?!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			tactics worked in the first half when we attacked them .
But not the second half when under pressure a back four is better imo.
		
Click to expand...

The tactics DID work and an excellent in the first half and the game could/should of been all over.

Second half Croatia counter by a couple of minor tweaks and spotted a weakness down the left side with Alli not really covering the RB over laps and caused lots of problems.
Just a bit better reactions in the slight change of tactics and personnel could of made a difference.

No need for whole sale change or massive over reactions learn and move on. Euro 2020 final at wembley........


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Neymar?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Eh, yeah, probably not the best choice. For some reason I thought he'd had a better tournament and was mainly slagged off for his diving but only 2 goals and an assist not the best output, put him in more for who he is and his talent rather than his performances, so yeah, he's out. Have put Cheryshev in instead.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Eh, yeah, probably not the best choice. For some reason I thought he'd had a better tournament and was mainly slagged off for his diving but only 2 goals and an assist not the best output, put him in more for who he is and his talent rather than his performances, so yeah, he's out. Have put Cheryshev in instead.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased you have taken Neymar out . I'd pay to watch that team, pretty tasty.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Subasic or Lloris as the keeper for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

I'd go for this as team of the tournament (accepting that the final is still to come of course):

Hazard Mbappe Coutinho
Rakitic KantÃ© Modric
Pavard Varane Stones Trippier
Lloris​
Bench: Pickford, Granqvist, Godin, Pogba, Cheryshev, Lukaku, Cavani.


Caveat - haven't been hugely impressed by Griezmann, he's been overshadowed by Mbappe a bit, but obviously if he has a great final he'd be in there instead of Cavani.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Subasic or Lloris as the keeper for me.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout actually - Lloris has been exceptional. Sorry Picks, you're on the bench. I really should have put some real thought into this team before posting it  

-------------------Lloris------------------------
-------Mina-----Granqvist------Varane---------
-Trippier---------Kante---------------------------
-----------Modric---------Pogba-------Hazard---
--------------------------De Bruyne----------------
-------------Mbappe----------------------------

Subs:
Pickford
Stones
Pavard
Rakitic
Cheryshev
Coutinho
Kane


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'd go for this as team of the tournament (accepting that the final is still to come of course):

Hazard Mbappe Coutinho
Rakitic KantÃ© Modric
Pavard Varane Stones Trippier
Lloris​
Bench: Pickford, Granqvist, Godin, Pogba, Cheryshev, Lukaku, Cavani.


Caveat - haven't been hugely impressed by Griezmann, he's been overshadowed by Mbappe a bit, but obviously if he has a great final he'd be in there instead of Cavani.
		
Click to expand...

No space for KDB? Not even on the bench? Would definitely have him ahead of Rakitic!

Agreed regarding Griezmann - not been impressed with him in this tournament, has definitely been outshone by Mbappe.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Christ o mighty some of the players chosen for team of the tournament, it begs the question what tournament was you watching.

Just one example Rakatic absolute pants 99% of the time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2018)

Iâ€™m not sure Southgate will change the formation just yet, we bossed the first half with the formation so I donâ€™t think itâ€™s entiroey to blame. We lacked the players to play it though imo. Lingaard and Dele both play 20yards further forward for club and are used to being the scorers of goals, not so much the providers. Swap them for ox and lallana and then have Dele, ling and Sterling fighting for the role to support Kane. 

I think maquire, stones and trippier have their places sewn up now, whatever formation we go with. I think due to a few late injuries we lacked options off the bench. Midfield especially, there was nobody who could come on and change the game p, so once an opponent got a grip of it we struggled massively. 

Qualifying for euros will be a piece of cake though, so lots of time to tinker with the line up.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			No space for KDB? Not even on the bench? Would definitely have him ahead of Rakitic!

Agreed regarding Griezmann - not been impressed with him in this tournament, has definitely been outshone by Mbappe.
		
Click to expand...

My thinking on KDB is that he was very quiet in the groups, hampered by Martinez's dopey tactics where he was too deep to influence the games. He came alive in the last 16 and quarter final, but that's only half the tournament. He was quiet again against France I think.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Maquire before Stones based on this World Cup.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Good shout actually - Lloris has been exceptional. Sorry Picks, you're on the bench. I really should have put some real thought into this team before posting it  

-------------------Lloris------------------------
-------Mina-----Granqvist------Varane---------
-Trippier---------Kante---------------------------
-----------Modric---------Pogba-------Hazard---
--------------------------De Bruyne----------------
-------------Mbappe----------------------------

Subs:
Pickford
Stones
Pavard
Rakitic
Cheryshev
Coutinho
Kane
		
Click to expand...

No Lovren, why not?? 

Direct quote "I think people should recognise that I am also one of the best defenders in the world and not just talk nonsense."


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Maquire before Stones based on this World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Based on WC performances Lovren ahead of both.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Christ o mighty some of the players chosen for team of the tournament, it begs the question what tournament was you watching.

*Just one example Rakatic absolute pants 99% of the time.*

Click to expand...

What on earth is this rubbish? :rofl: Rakitic and Modric have been the heartbeat of the Croatian team and dragged them all the way to the final.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Christ o mighty some of the players chosen for team of the tournament, it begs the question what tournament was you watching.

Just one example Rakatic absolute pants 99% of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself to specsavers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Doesn't matter who we get, we can beat anyone and lose to anyone.



I fancy us getting to semi finals.
		
Click to expand...

Great shout :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No Lovren, why not?? 

Direct quote "I think people should recognise that I am also one of the best defenders in the world and not just talk nonsense."
		
Click to expand...

Lovren is pony. Last night all he could do was shove our players on the floor so he didn't have to deal with them. Should have had about 3 yellow cards. Judging by your quote he's bloody deluded as well.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			The tactics DID work and an excellent in the first half and the game could/should of been all over.

Second half Croatia counter by a couple of minor tweaks and spotted a weakness down the left side with Alli not really covering the RB over laps and caused lots of problems.
Just a bit better reactions in the slight change of tactics and personnel could of made a difference.

No need for whole sale change or massive over reactions learn and move on. Euro 2020 final at wembley........
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Maybe a change for Young earlier in the game, look at changing Alli, Lingard or even Kane could have changed the game in the 2nd half but hindsight is a wonderful thing. I thought in the 1st half the quick ball up to was going to work but unfortunately Sterling didn't react good enough to the balls but we were getting the better of their back 4 but didn't capitalise.

No need for massive over reactions at all. Semi final with a new manager, younger squad and new ideas was unthinkable before the tournement and was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No Lovren, why not?? 

Direct quote "I think people should recognise that I am also one of the best defenders in the world and not just talk nonsense."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:








Click to expand...

arf..... that was 3 yrs ago, he's massively improved:mmm:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			arf..... that was 3 yrs ago, he's massively improved:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't. He's looked just about passable since you brought Van Dijk in to hold his hand and wipe his backside.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He hasn't. He's looked just about passable since you brought Van Dijk in to hold his hand and wipe his backside.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he has, he told us hes one of the best in world football....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

England fans love celebrating failure, weird bunch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			England fans love celebrating failure, weird bunch.
		
Click to expand...

We are celebrating improvement, hope, excitement, enjoyment. You lost the CL final but surely you enjoyed the journey to get there?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hopefully this will bring back the desire to pull on an England shirt. Always seemed that too few players were bothered with England and the hassles it brought but I suspect a majority would have loved to have been part of that World Cup and will be doing all they can to be part of the team in tournaments going forward.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are celebrating improvement, hope, excitement, enjoyment. You lost the CL final but surely you enjoyed the journey to get there?
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you've bitten mate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Can't believe you've bitten mate 

Click to expand...

I did last night as well . The emotion of it all has made me weak and vulnerable.

I am surprised no one has mentioned the finest moment of last night, The Roy Keane, Ian Wright clash. Very funny. Keane lost it and Wright kept being his cheery self. Bound to be a clip somewhere if anyone hasn't seen it. Keane has gone Oompa Lumpa and he looked even funnier because of it.


----------



## User101 (Jul 12, 2018)

Keane is a born winner, where being happy to finish second just doesn't compute with him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did last night as well . The emotion of it all has made me weak and vulnerable.

I am surprised no one has mentioned the finest moment of last night, The Roy Keane, Ian Wright clash. Very funny. Keane lost it and Wright kept being his cheery self. Bound to be a clip somewhere if anyone hasn't seen it. Keane has gone Oompa Lumpa and he looked even funnier because of it.
		
Click to expand...

https://twitter.com/RealKevinPalmer/status/1017159836046364673

Here if people haven't seen it. Very funny!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did last night as well . The emotion of it all has made me weak and vulnerable.

I am surprised no one has mentioned the finest moment of last night, The Roy Keane, Ian Wright clash. Very funny. Keane lost it and Wright kept being his cheery self. Bound to be a clip somewhere if anyone hasn't seen it. Keane has gone Oompa Lumpa and he looked even funnier because of it.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yeah, that was outstanding. Wrighty tried to have a laugh with him, while Keane continued being a miserable prat. 

What I think it is with the Scots/Irish/Welsh, is that they totally misunderstood the whole 'it's coming home' thing. 99% of Englishmen knew it was tongue-in-cheek, we started saying it after we edged by Tunisia, it was just a laugh born out of actually enjoying a major tournament for once. For some reason though the rest of the UK&Ireland thought we were deadly serious and chose to perceive as arrogance or over-confidence. That a pinch of jealousy thrown in of course. But yeah, for the most part, they just didn't get it and it went over their heads a bit. Keane appears to be guilty of that as well, hence Wrighty just laughing it off in the exchange.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

The full quote. Has he taken a knock on the head from Ramos as well?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Irony overload - Lovren says he's one of the best defenders in the world and says other people talk nonsense. :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha yeah, that was outstanding. Wrighty tried to have a laugh with him, while Keane continued being a miserable prat. 

What I think it is with the Scots/Irish/Welsh, is that they totally misunderstood the whole 'it's coming home' thing. 99% of Englishmen knew it was tongue-in-cheek, we started saying it after we edged by Tunisia, it was just a laugh born out of actually enjoying a major tournament for once. For some reason though the rest of the UK&Ireland thought we were deadly serious and chose to perceive as arrogance or over-confidence. That a pinch of jealousy thrown in of course. But yeah, for the most part, they just didn't get it and it went over their heads a bit. Keane appears to be guilty of that as well, hence Wrighty just laughing it off in the exchange.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? I thought they started singing it years ago.
I suppose now is a bad time to say that Scotland have never lost to Croatia.




[Not being serious of course]


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Irony overload - Lovren says he's one of the best defenders in the world and says other people talk nonsense. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Imagine him losing both the CL and WC finals in the same year oo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What on earth is this rubbish? :rofl: Rakitic and Modric have been the heartbeat of the Croatian team and dragged them all the way to the final.
		
Click to expand...

You need to watch the games back Rakatic was rubbish.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			You need to watch the games back Rakatic was rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

The mind boggles, it really does. :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Of course he has, he told us hes one of the best in world football....
		
Click to expand...

along with the worlds best goal keeper........... is there something in the water your way?


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:clap: :clap: no different to the other comment at Doon the other day as well.
		
Click to expand...

I'll confess to not seeing it and if its of similar tone then yes, it's unacceptable.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Keane is a born winner, where being happy to finish second just doesn't compute with him.
		
Click to expand...

Winker more like...


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Keane is a born winner, where being happy to finish second just doesn't compute with him.
		
Click to expand...

Roy Keane is the type of guy who wakes up in the morning and falls out with his cornflakes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Team of the Tournament for me:

------------------Pickford-----------------------
-------Mina-----Granqvist------Varane---------
-Trippier---------Kante---------------------------
-----------Modric---------Pogba-------Hazard---
--------------------------De Bruyne----------------
-------------Mbappe----------------------------

Subs:
Schmeichel
Stones
Pavard
Rakitic
Cheryshev
Coutinho
Kane
		
Click to expand...

Goals?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The mind boggles, it really does. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It does I mean how can anyone put Lloris ahead of Pickford.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			It does I mean how can anyone put Lloris ahead of Pickford.
		
Click to expand...

Because Lloris has been incredible perhaps? Pickford has been good too. Not much in it. Courtois was also fantastic in all fairness.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Goals?
		
Click to expand...

Mbappe, Hazard, De Bruyne and Pogba offer a big threat from open play.
Mina, Granqvist and Varane are huge threats from set-piece - especially when you've got Modric, Trippier, KDB and Hazard to take them.

Then if that doesn't work you've got Kane, Coutinho and Cheryshev on the bench.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Mbappe, Hazard, De Bruyne and Pogba offer a big threat from open play.
Mina, Granqvist and Varane are huge threats from set-piece - especially when you've got Modric, Trippier, KDB and Hazard to take them.

Then if that doesn't work you've got Kane, Coutinho and Cheryshev on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was the best team from this world cup.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Because Lloris has been incredible perhaps? Pickford has been good too. Not much in it. Courtois was also fantastic in all fairness.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to disagree


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I thought it was the best team from this world cup.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I've tried to pick. I've picked the players I believe to have performed the best this World Cup. If our teams are so wrong - who's in your XI? Who are we missing?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Pokerjoke, you've trolled me and Dan for our selections but we're yet to see your team of the tournament pal. Spill the beans and show us where we've gone wrong.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Pokerjoke, you've trolled me and Dan for our selections but we're yet to see your team of the tournament pal. Spill the beans and show us where we've gone wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Mate hardly trolled just questioning some of yours and Da
ns selections.
Dan put out a team that hasn't scored enough goals to get out the group let alone win,although he has picked players that played well.
Not sure who put KDB in either as he was well below what we are used to,just going on what he has done this year was not the question.
Lloris was nowhere near as good as Pickford IMO I can think of 6 or 7 great saves as well as his penalty saves.
Just my thoughts that all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2018)

Some very strange choices - some seems to be going for the name - Rakatic has been very quiet this Comp , was very quiet last night and in most games -KDB has had one good game when he was playing in his normal position other that that very subdued. All the ex pros and pundits had Henderson in yet none on here - strange 

And as for Lovren whilst the comments from him are silly he has played very well since VVD arrived and last night after his mental moments was very good again - certainly one of the better CB of the Comp


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are celebrating improvement, hope, excitement, enjoyment. You lost the CL final but surely you enjoyed the journey to get there?
		
Click to expand...

Different scenario, we played against some top top sides and produced great performances, Englands performances  were average at best. 

They struggled to win the 1st game then beat a team of no marks.

I won't count the belguim game as it was a dead rubber. 

They just scrapped past Colombia, if Colombia had played football earlier in that game i think they would've won it.

Sweden were poor but England done the job, it wasnt pretty nor was it of a high standard perfornance wise. 

For all of the ball england had against Croatia, they created very little. Croatia were much better than England for the 2nd half and whole of extra time.  

If you're happy to accept mediocre football and performances as enjoyment,excitment and improvement then thats upto you, but i stand by my opinion.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 12, 2018)

Val said:



			Casual racism at it's best. Sad and no surprise from you and unfortunately still tolerated by mods as humour.
		
Click to expand...

It canâ€™t be racism, the Scottish arenâ€™t a race. National stereotyping maybe? 
From me?? Implies I have previous, examples??


----------



## User20205 (Jul 12, 2018)

Those picking the teams of the tournament... you do realise itâ€™s just make believe??? Those teams wonâ€™t actually play together???


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Different scenario, we played against some top top sides and produced great performances, Englands performances  were average at best. 

They struggled to win the 1st game then beat a team of no marks.

I won't count the belguim game as it was a dead rubber. 

They just scrapped past Colombia, if Colombia had played football earlier in that game i think they would've won it.

Sweden were poor but England done the job, it wasnt pretty nor was it of a high standard perfornance wise. 

For all of the ball england had against Croatia, they created very little. Croatia were much better than England for the 2nd half and whole of extra time.  

If you're happy to accept mediocre football and performances as enjoyment,excitment and improvement then thats upto you, but i stand by my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Usually we get terrible football and an early exit. This time we got ok football and got to the semi-finals. It's a big improvement and beyond what we expected. We are happy. What's so difficult to understand about that??


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some very strange choices - some seems to be going for the name - Rakatic has been very quiet this Comp , was very quiet last night and in most games -KDB has had one good game when he was playing in his normal position other that that very subdued. All the ex pros and pundits had Henderson in yet none on here - strange 

And as for Lovren whilst the comments from him are silly he has played very well since VVD arrived and last night after his mental moments was very good again - certainly one of the better CB of the Comp
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I thought Henderson had a decent tournament by getting around the pitch and nullifying many attacks going forward he's woeful(and I use forward lightly).
Can anyone actually remember a defence splitting pass?
Last night I couldn't believe how many times we went back to the keeper from the half way line.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Usually we get terrible football and an early exit. This time we got ok football and got to the semi-finals. It's a big improvement and beyond what we expected. We are happy. *What's so difficult to understand about that??*

Click to expand...

I never said i didnt understand it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Whilst I thought Henderson had a decent tournament by getting around the pitch and nullifying many attacks going forward he's woeful(and I use forward lightly).
Can anyone actually remember a defence splitting pass?
Last night I couldn't believe how many times we went back to the keeper from the half way line.
		
Click to expand...

There was at least 4 great passes made by Henderson last night, unfortunately it was only Sterling running on for them, lingard and Ali were stood holding each others hands.

Im not a fan of  Hendersons at club level neither.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			There was at least 4 great passes made by Henderson last night, unfortunately it was only Sterling running on for them, lingard and Ali were stood holding each others hands.

Im not a fan of  Hendersons at club level neither.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Alli and Lingard both scored during the tournament.
As I said Stu he had a good tournament but for my money a midfielder needs goals and defence splitting passes.
Should never have been subbed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 12, 2018)

Val said:



			Casual racism at it's best. Sad and no surprise from you and unfortunately still tolerated by mods as humour.
		
Click to expand...

Hey , we canâ€™t read every post, if you donâ€™t like it, report it so we can deal with it.
There were unfortunate remarks on both sides last night, so letâ€™s draw a line in the sand and stop. Besides I canâ€™t be trawling through 40 plus pages to tidy it up ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			There was at least 4 great passes made by Henderson last night, unfortunately it was only Sterling running on for them, lingard and Ali were stood holding each others hands.

Im not a fan of  Hendersons at club level neither.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just generic rubbish when people suggest that Henderson only passes sideways and backwards - he is constantly looking forward and pinging balls all over the place , just look at the ball to Sterling against Sweden when he was through 1 on 1 - he was doing that all tournament - Henderson for me was clearly one of the best midfielders in the Comp - just did it all and most of the time with no support. Just superb and hopefully he keeps it going into the season


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes Alli and Lingard both scored during the tournament.
As I said Stu he had a good tournament but for my money a midfielder needs goals and defence splitting passes.
Should never have been subbed
		
Click to expand...

Correct me if im wrong but Henderson's position was a DM role?? How many DM's have scored in this world cup?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s just generic rubbish when people suggest that Henderson only passes sideways and backwards - 




			Yeah retaining possession!!
		
Click to expand...

he is constantly looking forward and pinging balls all over the place , just look at the ball to Sterling against Sweden when he was through 1 on 1 - he was doing that all tournament - 

Henderson for me was clearly one of the best midfielders in the Comp - 




			i can't agree with that but he certainly wasnt the worst england player
		
Click to expand...

 just did it all and most of the time with no support. Just superb and hopefully he keeps it going into the season
		
Click to expand...

DM is a tough position to play, but last night he needed help from Ali and Lingard who were poor.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct me if im wrong but Henderson's position was a DM role?? How many DM's have scored in this world cup?
		
Click to expand...

Look at the majority of the teams of the comp, or of world cup history. How many of em had anyone resembling a dm? It's not fashionable ir exciting. Everyone goes all Keegan on em.

I think Henderson will rightly keep his place at the base of the midfield, its the others around him that have been poor. One goal each for lingaard and Delle doesn't mask the fact that overall both were disappointing, albeit imo playing too deep due to the formation.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct me if im wrong but Henderson's position was a DM role?? How many DM's have scored in this world cup?
		
Click to expand...

Phil thinks different?
He was pinging balls all over the place.
As I said he was great at breaking up moves but when we are playing from the half way line we need more IMO.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Look at the majority of the teams of the comp, or of world cup history. How many of em had anyone resembling a dm? It's not fashionable ir exciting. Everyone goes all Keegan on em.

I think Henderson will rightly keep his place at the base of the midfield, its the others around him that have been poor. One goal each for lingaard and Delle doesn't mask the fact that overall both were disappointing, albeit imo playing too deep due to the formation.
		
Click to expand...

i dont think the formation was the issue, it was the players in those positons and the substitutions were always like for like.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Phil thinks different?
He was pinging balls all over the place.
*As I said he was great at breaking up moves* but when we are playing from the half way line we need more IMO.
		
Click to expand...

So he done his main job well....

That'll do for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i dont think the formation was the issue, it was the players in those positons and the substitutions were always like for like.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we were hamstrung with a lack of options tbf, Lallana and Ox if fit would have given us a chance to change. Cheek did nowt in his to games to warrant a chance. I wouldn't have been aversre to seeing TAA having a run out in the middle as his energy alone may have galvanized the team.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

Maybe a risk should have been taken on Wiltshire or even Shelvey, the creative kind of midfielders that can suddenly unlock a defence with a visionary pass. 

I think we will be in a great young, hungry player positions for the Euros especially with this international experience under their young belts.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			Maybe a risk should have been taken on Wiltshire or even Shelvey, the creative kind of midfielders that can suddenly unlock a defence with a visionary pass.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

therod said:



			Those picking the teams of the tournament... you do realise itâ€™s just make believe??? Those teams wonâ€™t actually play together???
		
Click to expand...

Joking aren't you? I thought I was picking a team to play against my all-time World Cup XI in a real match? FFS, what a waste of time. Could have told me before.

Thanks Captain Obvious, it's just a bit of fun.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Joking aren't you? I thought I was picking a team to play against my all-time World Cup XI in a real match? FFS, what a waste of time. Could have told me before.

Thanks Captain Obvious, it's just a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious, bet your panini album is compete already ! :thup:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Joking aren't you? I thought I was picking a team to play against my all-time World Cup XI in a real match? FFS, what a waste of time. Could have told me before.

Thanks Captain Obvious, it's just a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

I played Lancaster with a lad called Dan on Monday !
was it you? Your mate left early.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 13, 2018)

Just read that Kane didn't have a shot on target from open play across the whole of the knockout stages  must have been a space for Wilshere in that squad to add some creativity and service.

Detached from the media hype, we really were quite average. Is beating a Colombia without their star player and Sweden without any star players a success? Possibly given our history, but games we should win.

What an opportunity to beat a country with a population half that of London to get to a World Cup final! Can't see us getting a run like that with so many big teams going out for a long time, so we are going to have to get a lot better. Ultimately, as a nation we just don't seem to produce players at that world-class level, and we're going to have to figure that out before we can step up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I played Lancaster with a lad called Dan on Monday !
was it you? Your mate left early.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't. What did you think of the course? Played it before?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2018)

One of my old football friends summed up the situation perfectly IMO.

England are a creative midfielder like Iniesta away from being a great team.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of my old football friends summed up the situation perfectly IMO.

England are a creative midfielder like Iniesta away from being a great team.
		
Click to expand...

We may be a little more than that but in essence I would agree with you, it would take us to being a very good team at least. We do not have a midfielder who can hold the ball, control the pace, control the middle, dictate play. Souness had a rant after the semi on this subject, you can't win a World Cup if your midfield keep giving the ball away as we did. An Iniesta, Silva, KDB, Modric would make a huge difference and feed the midfield runners that we have. Not many of those though, they are special players.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of my old football friends summed up the situation perfectly IMO.

England are a creative midfielder like Iniesta away from being a great team.
		
Click to expand...

The closest we have is Lallana, unfortunately he had a year of injury problems, and now potentially needs a move away from Liverpool since he could struggle to get back in the team. And christ, I've just noticed he's 30 so it's probably too late for him now anyway. That is a shame.

I guess we're relying on Harry Winks then.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

It's a shame Ross Barkley is yet to live-up to his immense potential. He looked the real deal when he burst onto the scene.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			It's a shame Ross Barkley is yet to live-up to his immense potential. He looked the real deal when he burst onto the scene.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you. Whoever told him to go to Chelsea was an idiot. He missed his chance to challenge for a World Cup spot, he is going to sit with Danny Drinkwater on the bench getting splinters. I accept he may have needed to move on from Everton, I'd have him back though, but he needs to be playing week in week out. He is a genuine talent, he now needs the right manager to pull him through. He could still be that player he suggested he could be.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			It's a shame Ross Barkley is yet to live-up to his immense potential. He looked the real deal when he burst onto the scene.
		
Click to expand...

Don't rate him personally. He has a lot of work to do anyway. Good technical talent but no brain whatsoever. Makes the wrong decisions repeatedly. Shoots from miles out when he should pass, takes players on when he should release the ball. Joining Chelsea was the worst thing he could have done as he needs to be on the pitch to gain experience and sort out his decision-making.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Probably most, like me, have very little interest in the Belgium match tomorrow, but, do you think Southgate will make 11 changes from the SF or mix and match, ie, play Kane in the hope he can score and try to secure the golden boot. What formation will he play? Stick with 3-5-2 or .........
Will Martinez play the B team again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

I was going to ask this question, mainly because I lumped big into Belgium for my fantasy team in my league against my son. If Martinez keeps the same team then I could still come good .

I would be surprised if Kane plays. He looked done at the end of the game and another match so soon after the efforts of Wednesday could bring about muscle strains. Play the lads who haven't had a match, the game means nothing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably most, like me, have very little interest in the Belgium match tomorrow, but, do you think Southgate will make 11 changes from the SF or mix and match, ie, play Kane in the hope he can score and try to secure the golden boot. What formation will he play? Stick with 3-5-2 or .........
Will Martinez play the B team again.
		
Click to expand...

Would say Kane is 50-50. He'll want to play to secure the golden boot, but if reports of him not being 100% are true, Gareth will surely give Welbeck a start as the only outfield player who never got one. 

I think there will be a lot of changes. Butland or Pope to start I think, Trippier got that injury so can see Arnold playing RWB. He'll give Rose a start I should think. Dier, RLC, Delph in midfield. Probably Rashford too in all honesty. I expect him to change most of the players. If Martinez does the same, it will be a carbon copy of our group game almost! With them it's the same deal - Lukaku may want to play to try and get the golden boot, but Martinez will be considering giving Batshuayi and the other back-ups another run out.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably most, like me, have very little interest in the Belgium match tomorrow, but, do you think Southgate will make 11 changes from the SF or mix and match, ie, play Kane in the hope he can score and try to secure the golden boot. What formation will he play? Stick with 3-5-2 or .........
Will Martinez play the B team again.
		
Click to expand...

A discussion we were having last night over a few beers. Is it a 'dead rubber' this time, or is there huge money for coming 3rd instead of 4th? Will it seriously add to world ranking points?

I'd like to think it will be the best teams available to both managers rather than lets give the rest of the squad a day out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A discussion we were having last night over a few beers. Is it a 'dead rubber' this time, or is there huge money for coming 3rd instead of 4th? Will it seriously add to world ranking points?

I'd like to think it will be the best teams available to both managers rather than lets give the rest of the squad a day out.
		
Click to expand...

This.
Yes itâ€™s an overrated friendly but pride is at stake and coming away with a win in the final, albeit pointless, game would be a nice touch.
I expect Southgate to put out a strong team and forget sentimentality regarding Welbeck etc, oh and Kane starts for me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A discussion we were having last night over a few beers. Is it a 'dead rubber' this time, or is there huge money for coming 3rd instead of 4th? Will it seriously add to world ranking points?

I'd like to think it will be the best teams available to both managers rather than lets give the rest of the squad a day out.
		
Click to expand...

Difference of just over 1.5 million, 18 mil to 3rd, 16.5mil to 4th, money goes to the relevant FAâ€™s. So not about money, player pride? Kane Golden boot, Pickford Golden glove?
I reckon heâ€™ll go with 6-7 changes and the other 5-6 being used as subs, resting the remainder of the first 11.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A discussion we were having last night over a few beers. Is it a 'dead rubber' this time, or is there huge money for coming 3rd instead of 4th? Will it seriously add to world ranking points?

I'd like to think it will be the best teams available to both managers rather than lets give the rest of the squad a day out.
		
Click to expand...

I think the only people making huge money here are Fifa. Every ex-player who's played at a tournament says the very last thing you want to be doing is playing a 3rd place play-off. Once you've lost the semi-final there is nothing to be gained from it, the players just want to go back home and relax for the upcoming season. So to that end, I suspect he will just give a run out to the players who clocked the least minutes. Especially as the first team has only had two days rest since the semi-final, which went to extra time of course.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the only people making huge money here are Fifa. Every ex-player who's played at a tournament says the very last thing you want to be doing is playing a 3rd place play-off. Once you've lost the semi-final there is nothing to be gained from it, the players just want to go back home and relax for the upcoming season. So to that end, I suspect he will just give a run out to the players who clocked the least minutes. Especially as the first team has only had two days rest since the semi-final, which went to extra time of course.
		
Click to expand...

Couple of articles from â€œforeignâ€ players saying different, Croatia took great pride in finishing 3rd above some of the best teams in the world.
I agree with you, but is that our mentality, at the end of the day shouldnâ€™t we want our National team to do their best in every game?
Iâ€™m sure there will be those whoâ€™ll take great delight in England â€œonlyâ€ finishing 4th.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Couple of articles from â€œforeignâ€ players saying different, Croatia took great pride in finishing 3rd above some of the best teams in the world.
I agree with you, but is that our mentality, at the end of the day shouldnâ€™t we want our National team to do their best in every game?
Iâ€™m sure there will be those whoâ€™ll take great delight in England â€œonlyâ€ finishing 4th.
		
Click to expand...

I will be watching it and wanting us to win, of course. But I completely understand the player's point of view, after having the disappointment of not reaching the final, having to pick yourself up for an essentially meaningless game when all you want to do is go back home and be with your family, it must be a huge pain in the backside. It's not like the Olympics where there's a medal to play for.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2018)

You should not be able to add to your goals tally for the golden boot after your team has been knocked out.  

What a nonsense.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's not like the Olympics where there's a medal to play for.
		
Click to expand...

They do get a bronze medal for finishing third.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			You should not be able to add to your goals tally for the golden boot after your team has been knocked out.  

What a nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I see were youâ€™re coming from, but the 3rd 4th place play off has always been a part of the World Cup, itâ€™s not a new money spinner.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			They do get a bronze medal for finishing third.
		
Click to expand...

Not a meaningful one anyone cares about. 



garyinderry said:



			You should not be able to add to your goals tally for the golden boot after your team has been knocked out.  

What a nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I somewhat agree with that. I don't expect either defence to be on peak performance or concentration for this one. But I mean, there shouldn't even be a third place play-off, let alone the goals from it to count.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2018)

Its just silly that someone gunning for the golden boot could nick it with a brace against a team only trying half hearted while the rival plays in the most hotly contested game on the planet. 

Once out that should be the end of your golden boot tally.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 13, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Its just silly that someone gunning for the golden boot could nick it with a brace against a team only trying half hearted while the rival plays in the most hotly contested game on the planet. 

Once out that should be the end of your golden boot tally.
		
Click to expand...

So should all goals in dead rubber group games be scratched off?

Or all goals scored after a game is over as a contest?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			So should all goals in dead rubber group games be scratched off?

Or all goals scored after a game is over as a contest?
		
Click to expand...

No, just scrap the third place altogether obviously. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No, just scrap the third place altogether obviously. Waste of time and effort.
		
Click to expand...

That I agree with!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			It wasn't. What did you think of the course? Played it before?
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was great ,tees greens fantastic as usual played it a lot.
Greens were fast on back nine.
Shot 75 gross as it was playing a bit short in the conditions.
stiffed it for birdie on nine what a great hole.
If I lived there I would join in a heartbeat itâ€™s one of my favourite courses you are a lucky lad.


----------



## IainP (Jul 13, 2018)

Gareth suggesting it won't be the B team, but didn't he say that last time.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44819863


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			So should all goals in dead rubber group games be scratched off?

Or all goals scored after a game is over as a contest?
		
Click to expand...

No, the goals should count when you can help your team to win the tournament.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Given the number of Tottenham players on both sides I am hugely in favour of this 3rd, 4th play off. Extra time please. Lots of it.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Given the number of Tottenham players on both sides I am hugely in favour of this 3rd, 4th play off. Extra time please. Lots of it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, letâ€™s see them kick lumps out of each other ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2018)

One hopes that to avoid being accused of double standards, all of England's supporters will be cheering for their close near neighbours France today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One hopes that to avoid being accused of double standards, all of England's supporters will be cheering for their close near neighbours France today.

Click to expand...

No, they play tomorrow! #neveroneforfacts


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One hopes that to avoid being accused of double standards, all of England's supporters will be cheering for their close near neighbours France today.

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be cheering on France tomorrow, simply because theyâ€™ve looked the best team in the tournament.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Iâ€™ll be cheering on France tomorrow, simply because theyâ€™ve looked the best team in the tournament.
		
Click to expand...

This one for me too. I've had lovely holidays in both countries, would be happy for either to win but purely for football reasons I'd like France to win. I want the best team to win the World Cup, it is how it should be.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One hopes that to avoid being accused of double standards, all of England's supporters will be cheering for their close near neighbours France today.

Click to expand...

Assuming you actually meant tomorrow, if France was part of the UK yes Iâ€™d probably be cheering for them. 

But since theyâ€™re not, Iâ€™ll be cheering for Croatia. Partly because I usually support the underdog and partly because it would be nice to be able to say we went out to the eventual winner.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

England team has been announced and a number of regulars start still. I'm surprised more squad players have not been given a game.

One last chance for Sterling to hit an elephants backside with a double bass &#128513;, I've had to up it from a banjo and a cow. 

Let's hope we have a good open game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			England team has been announced and a number of regulars start still. I'm surprised more squad players have not been given a game.

One last chance for Sterling to hit an elephants backside with a double bass &#128513;, I've had to up it from a banjo and a cow. 

Let's hope we have a good open game.
		
Click to expand...

Most pointless game in football.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2018)

Danny Rose, ladies and gentleman. Thatâ€™s why he hasnâ€™t been first choice.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2018)

Who cares. Joke of a nothing game.

You either win the World Cup or you donâ€™t

Thereâ€™s proper sport on today without watching this guff.

Wimbledon menâ€™s semi and ladies final
England v India Cricket
Scottish Open


----------



## GB72 (Jul 14, 2018)

Watching this it is pretty clear that if Belgium had not won the group game against England they would probably be playing for the big prize tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Who cares. Joke of a nothing game.

You either win the World Cup or you donâ€™t

Thereâ€™s proper sport on today without watching this guff.

Wimbledon menâ€™s semi and ladies final
England v India Cricket
		
Click to expand...

Even bigger guff imo ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

Sentiment before tactics to win this game have been applied imo. 

As much as I admire Southgate in this campaign, heâ€™s got this one wrong imo. Itâ€™s a dead rubber match, play your fringe players who have something to prove, and will display a little more pride thatâ€™s what on show now. 

Kane on his back foot and is just making up the numbers. 

Spurs lost us this WC ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜œðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Watching this it is pretty clear that if Belgium had not won the group game against England they would probably be playing for the big prize tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that is why Januzaj has not been seen since &#128513;?

Sport is full of ifs and buts so you never know. Belgium are definitely the team I have enjoyed watching most though.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

Rubbish defending.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Who cares. Joke of a nothing game.

You either win the World Cup or you donâ€™t

Thereâ€™s proper sport on today without watching this guff.

Wimbledon menâ€™s semi and ladies final
England v India Cricket
Scottish Open
		
Click to expand...


Obviously not you but from what I watched, both sides that were playing for it.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Most pointless game in football.
		
Click to expand...


For who ? you ? Seemed to me that's not what the players thought.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Well I guess a few of the fringe players didnâ€™t really show why they should have played 

Again England just showing that they missing the creativeness to trouble the better sides - couple of nice moves apart it seems they were looking for a set peice 

Some interesting stats that I saw before the match

Only Iran had a worse shots on goal from open play record - just 6 from England in the Comp until today 

Kane had no shots on goal in the KO stage - was he carrying an injury ? He is going to get the golden boot but itâ€™s got to be the worst golden boot in a long time - penalties and deflection. Is he going To be like Rooney - milk the qualifies and then freeze in the finals ? 

Belguim just waltzed through the middle and what a goal from Munier that would have been if Pickford hadnâ€™t saved it 

Itâ€™s weird because England got to the semis but they played top sides three times and lost all three - a lot of work to do before the next Euro finals


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess a few of the fringe players didnâ€™t really show why they should have played 

Again England just showing that they missing the creativeness to trouble the better sides - couple of nice moves apart it seems they were looking for a set peice 

Some interesting stats that I saw before the match

Only Iran had a worse shots on goal from open play record - just 6 from England in the Comp until today 

Kane had no shots on goal in the KO stage - was he carrying an injury ? He is going to get the golden boot but itâ€™s got to be the worst golden boot in a long time - penalties and deflection. Is he going To be like Rooney - milk the qualifies and then freeze in the finals ? 

Belguim just waltzed through the middle and what a goal from Munier that would have been if Pickford hadnâ€™t saved it 

Itâ€™s weird because England got to the semis but they played top sides three times and lost all three - a lot of work to do before the next Euro finals
		
Click to expand...


How very refreshing reading that rather than the blinkered rubbish that I've been reading and watching in the past few days/weeks.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How very refreshing reading that rather than the blinkered rubbish that I've been reading and watching in the past few days/weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Yep agreed, Oh well at least they are coming home now.........


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess a few of the fringe players didnâ€™t really show why they should have played 

Again England just showing that they missing the creativeness to trouble the better sides - couple of nice moves apart it seems they were looking for a set peice 

Some interesting stats that I saw before the match

Only Iran had a worse shots on goal from open play record - just 6 from England in the Comp until today 

Kane had no shots on goal in the KO stage - was he carrying an injury ? He is going to get the golden boot but itâ€™s got to be the worst golden boot in a long time - penalties and deflection. Is he going To be like Rooney - milk the qualifies and then freeze in the finals ? 

Belguim just waltzed through the middle and what a goal from Munier that would have been if Pickford hadnâ€™t saved it 

Itâ€™s weird because England got to the semis but they played top sides three times and lost all three - a lot of work to do before the next Euro finals
		
Click to expand...

Scored two important goals goals in the first game, scores penalties with ease (not an English trait) and wins golden boot yet you think he may freeze.....

England created nothing from open play, I recall him missing one chance agaisnt Croatia, other than that he was starved off service. Kane is one of the best forwards (finishers) in world football. If he gets chances, he gets goals. Think heâ€™s proven in the league that heâ€™s not a flash on the pan or flat track bully.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep agreed, Oh well at least they are coming home now.........
		
Click to expand...

Where did Scotland venture to, hmm, I reckon as far as M&Dâ€™s Theme Park in Motherwell ðŸ˜‚

Iâ€™d rather qualify or like all things in life, try & fail than not try/qualify or be incapable of trying/competing at all! 

Itâ€™s best to live a dream rather than imagine whatâ€™s it might be like whilst watching YouPorn for effect ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Scored two important goals goals in the first game, scores penalties with ease (not an English trait) and wins golden boot yet you think he may freeze.....

England created nothing from open play, I recall him missing one chance agaisnt Croatia, other than that he was starved off service. Kane is one of the best forwards (finishers) in world football. If he gets chances, he gets goals. Think heâ€™s proven in the league that heâ€™s not a flash on the pan or flat track bully.
		
Click to expand...

But if Sterling got into more goal scoring positions for which he was scathed for missing, does Sterling get himself into better positions by reading the game better than Kane.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			But if Sterling got into more goal scoring positions for which he was scathed for missing, does Sterling get himself into better positions by reading the game better than Kane.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Kane scored enough in last few years to suggest he reads the game just fine. He got the taps ins by reading the danger well.

Could be argued that Kane and others had the vision to assist Sterling, but Sterling didnâ€™t have the vision to assist Kane.....

I if theyâ€™re both available in the summer, the queue for Kane would be longer and more illustrious.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Where did Scotland venture to, hmm, I reckon as far as M&Dâ€™s Theme Park in Motherwell ï˜‚

Iâ€™d rather qualify or like all things in life, try & fail than not try/qualify or be incapable of trying/competing at all! 

Itâ€™s best to live a dream rather than imagine whatâ€™s it might be like whilst watching YouPorn for effect ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...


Hopeless effort in trolling, you like many on here just don't get it do you. Trying to point score about Scotland like it's gonna wind us up, it's laughable, much like Scotland at futba :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Pretty sure Kane scored enough in last few years to suggest he reads the game just fine. He got the taps ins by reading the danger well.

Could be argued that Kane and others had the vision to assist Sterling, but Sterling didnâ€™t have the vision to assist Kane.....

I if theyâ€™re both available in the summer, the queue for Kane would be longer and more illustrious.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s dodging the point, Kane had the chance to square to Sterling in the SF and went for goal, as an example, no one is saying Sterling is better than Kane, itâ€™s the double standard, when Kane is criticised people drop back to his PL record or he might be carrying an injury or he never stopped running. 
Sadly, by Kaneâ€™s standard he didnâ€™t have a great World Cup, the whole team iver achieved and regardless of his 3 penalties and a lucky deflection for whatever reason he didnâ€™t get or create the chances he does in the PL.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s dodging the point, Kane had the chance to square to Sterling in the SF and went for goal, as an example, no one is saying Sterling is better than Kane, itâ€™s the double standard, when Kane is criticised people drop back to his PL record or he might be carrying an injury or he never stopped running. 
Sadly, by Kaneâ€™s standard he didnâ€™t have a great World Cup, the whole team iver achieved and regardless of his 3 penalties and a lucky deflection for whatever reason he didnâ€™t get or create the chances he does in the PL.
		
Click to expand...

Im not dodging a thing. Kane scored 6 goals, call em tap ins, lucky anything else. He scored 6 and is going to win the golden boot. To make out that is a bad World Cup, and then still claim england did well, which some have is imo laughable. 

I as an england fan, would never complain that Kane chose to shot instead of squaring to Sterling because Sterling is a poor finisher and Iâ€™d fancy Kaneâ€™s chances more often than not. 

I dont think kane was injured, I think he was starved of service. He usually has Erickson setting him up, this time it was Sterling. Sterling does a job in the pl and got in good positions for himself this World Cup. But, he isnâ€™t the player thatâ€™ll usually thread a ball. 

Imo anyone who thinks Kaneâ€™s performances were no better than Sterlingâ€™s is entitled to their opinion, but I find it hard to understand it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Scored two important goals goals in the first game, scores penalties with ease (not an English trait) and wins golden boot yet you think he may freeze.....

England created nothing from open play, I recall him missing one chance agaisnt Croatia, other than that he was starved off service. Kane is one of the best forwards (finishers) in world football. If he gets chances, he gets goals. Think heâ€™s proven in the league that heâ€™s not a flash on the pan or flat track bully.
		
Click to expand...

Rooney had a good first tournament and then struggled - Kane had no shots on target in three KO games , and he had chances in all three , Sterling set up two of them against Croatia which could have changed the whole outlook of the Comp for England - Kane does score goals , but either he was injured for the last couple of games or he just struggled


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Where did Scotland venture to, hmm, I reckon as far as M&Dâ€™s Theme Park in Motherwell ðŸ˜‚

Iâ€™d rather qualify or like all things in life, try & fail than not try/qualify or be incapable of trying/competing at all! 

Itâ€™s best to live a dream rather than imagine whatâ€™s it might be like whilst watching YouPorn for effect ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

To be fair you had the weak end of the draw and just couldn't get the job done but we had to listen to all the hype and last week all we heard was that you were in the final and that it was coming home........lol

Comedy classic


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rooney had a good first tournament and then struggled - Kane had no shots on target in three KO games , and he had chances in all three , Sterling set up two of them against Croatia which could have changed the whole outlook of the Comp for England - Kane does score goals , but either he was injured for the last couple of games or he just struggled
		
Click to expand...

I agree he struggled, i donâ€™t think he was injured. He just underperformed in the game against Croatia. It happens and sadly for us it happened in a key game. 

Kane did better this tournament than the last though, and has years left to prove himself. I think itâ€™s a bit early to be calling time on him just yet. As the striker heâ€™s judged on goals, other players can be judged on other things like effort and movement, but heâ€™s there to score. He got 6. Thatâ€™s good enough for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree he struggled, i donâ€™t think he was injured. He just underperformed in the game against Croatia. It happens and sadly for us it happened in a key game. 

Kane did better this tournament than the last though, and has years left to prove himself. I think itâ€™s a bit early to be calling time on him just yet. As the striker heâ€™s judged on goals, other players can be judged on other things like effort and movement, but heâ€™s there to score. He got 6. Thatâ€™s good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

Who is calling time on him ? 

Lots of talk of him being the best striker in the world yet went missing for the KO games , not just Croatia but he wasnâ€™t exactly shining through during any of the games in the KO stage. 

And yep he got 6 goals but it doesnâ€™t say that he played well and masks the issues for both him and the team


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not dodging a thing. Kane scored 6 goals, call em tap ins, lucky anything else. He scored 6 and is going to win the golden boot. To make out that is a bad World Cup, and then still claim england did well, which some have is imo laughable. 

I as an england fan, would never complain that Kane chose to shot instead of squaring to Sterling because Sterling is a poor finisher and Iâ€™d fancy Kaneâ€™s chances more often than not. 

I dont think kane was injured, I think he was starved of service. He usually has Erickson setting him up, this time it was Sterling. Sterling does a job in the pl and got in good positions for himself this World Cup. But, he isnâ€™t the player thatâ€™ll usually thread a ball. 

Imo anyone who thinks Kaneâ€™s performances were no better than Sterlingâ€™s is entitled to their opinion, but I find it hard to understand it.
		
Click to expand...

Good job a defender doesnâ€™t take pens for England then eh!

If you read what I posted and look at the stats from the World Cup, by his standards, he hasnâ€™t (imo) had a good World Cup, 

We didnâ€™t see the best of him for whatever reason.

Kane is our main guy, but reputation alone is not enough.

The Harry Kane we saw in the first game is the one we expect, or the one that tortured Lovren in the PL.

I donâ€™t want a Kane that runs like a headless chicken for 90 minutes, I want the PL one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is calling time on him ? 

Lots of talk of him being the best striker in the world yet went missing for the KO games , not just Croatia but he wasnâ€™t exactly shining through during any of the games in the KO stage. 

And yep he got 6 goals but it doesnâ€™t say that he played well and masks the issues for both him and the team
		
Click to expand...

Did you not question if he is gonna go like Rooney! Ie fail at majors? 

There are currently lots of world class strikers who failed worse than he did this World Cup. 

Im not saying he set the place alight, but of all our problems. I wouldnâ€™t say Kane is one of them. Iâ€™d say a stuttering team lacked creativity to usiltise him best. That and he missed a couple of chances. Add a little to our midfield and heâ€™ll continue to score.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Did you not question if he is gonna go like Rooney! Ie fail at majors? 

There are currently lots of world class strikers who failed worse than he did this World Cup. 

Im not saying he set the place alight, but of all our problems. I wouldnâ€™t say Kane is one of them. Iâ€™d say a stuttering team lacked creativity to usiltise him best. That and he missed a couple of chances. Add a little to our midfield and heâ€™ll continue to score.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not calling time on him though is it 

And I didnâ€™t say Kane was the only problem - I mentioned a few but you picked that bit out of my post

Rooney had one very good tournament when he performances changes games 

Kane was poorly used in his first tournament and also was poor and past the first game he had one deflection and a couple of penalties - he was poor in the KO stage and when it came to the crucial game he wasnâ€™t there - the supposed best striker in the world doesnâ€™t miss those three chances - he did during his biggest game ever for his country - again today - just nowhere . So I think itâ€™s fair to say that you would hope that he doesnâ€™t end up being like Rooney and having issues in the Tournaments


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Good job a defender doesnâ€™t take pens for England then eh!

If you read what I posted and look at the stats from the World Cup, by his standards, he hasnâ€™t (imo) had a good World Cup, 

We didnâ€™t see the best of him for whatever reason.

Kane is our main guy, but reputation alone is not enough.

The Harry Kane we saw in the first game is the one we expect, or the one that tortured Lovren in the PL.

*I donâ€™t want a Kane that runs like a headless chicken for 90 minutes, I want the PL one.*

Click to expand...

I agree entirely on this point. It happened with Rooney too, a midfield devoid of ideas had him searching for the ball deeper and deeper. 

Imo he needs a better ball player closer to him. Iâ€™d play Dele or Lallana behind him and then expect to see more. 

The stats can be used to show what people wish to see. Imo he missed two good chances. But remains top scorer, thatâ€™s a stat that looks good imo. 

 His overall performances were no worse than those around him, and yet some are branding the young lions heroes. Imo we didnâ€™t see the best of him due to a lack of creativity in the middle of the park. Of all the players in the squad, heâ€™d be far down the pecking order for me as far as being concerned goes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s not calling time on him though is it 

And I didnâ€™t say Kane was the only problem - I mentioned a few but you picked that bit out of my post

Rooney had one very good tournament when he performances changes games 

Kane was poorly used in his first tournament and also was poor and past the first game he had one deflection and a couple of penalties - he was poor in the KO stage and when it came to the crucial game he wasnâ€™t there - the supposed best striker in the world doesnâ€™t miss those three chances - he did during his biggest game ever for his country - again today - just nowhere . So I think itâ€™s fair to say that you would hope that he doesnâ€™t end up being like Rooney and having issues in the Tournaments
		
Click to expand...

I do hope that he doesnâ€™t end up like Rooney, I also believe he wonâ€™t (dependant on the overall team). Rooney imo at the start of his career was in a better squad. 

As to the missed chances, take a look at some of the names not in the tournament anymore. There are plenty that squandered opportunities.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Danny Rose, ladies and gentleman. Thatâ€™s why he hasnâ€™t been first choice.
		
Click to expand...

Was done like a kipper by MeuniÃ¨r movement which was first class


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

So Kane, an Englishman stands to win the golden boot which hasn't been done since Lineker in 86 and yet people are moaning because he hasn't had a shot on target in a couple of matches. In my opinion, there are several reasons. The service has been poor and Sterling hasn't been up to it as a second striker. We are lacking a creative playmaker. A lot flagged this after Modric ran the second half and extra time for Croatia. However yet again in my opinion Sterling failed today. The first touch is poor, he can't convert the chances he's given. The midfield and wing backs simply haven't provided the quality of service other top nations get from their players in these roles.

All said and done it was a great learning curve for many and as a young side there's plenty to be optimistic about. A few players like Rose, Loftus-Cheek and Sterling were poor and I'd have liked Southgate to have given fringe players a chance to impress. Hopefully we'll come again, qualify easily for the Euros and then be older, stronger and more experienced


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Was done like a kipper by MeuniÃ¨r movement which was first class
		
Click to expand...

Ah the age old movement tactic of... erm... running.


----------



## Waitforme (Jul 14, 2018)

I think to sum up Englandâ€™s performance in the tournament was that they were left wanting against any side of note .... would that be accurate?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

Waitforme said:



			I think to sum up Englandâ€™s performance in the tournament was that they were left wanting against any side of note .... would that be accurate?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Spoke with old 'Arry Redknapp on Thursday and he said we'd been found out against a decent side and that beyond the hype this is still a young team that aren't good enough at this level yet. Couldn't really argue


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So Kane, an Englishman stands to win the golden boot which hasn't been done since Lineker in 86 and yet people are moaning because he hasn't had a shot on target in a couple of matches. In my opinion, there are several reasons. The service has been poor and Sterling hasn't been up to it as a second striker. We are lacking a creative playmaker. A lot flagged this after Modric ran the second half and extra time for Croatia. However yet again in my opinion Sterling failed today. The first touch is poor, he can't convert the chances he's given. The midfield and wing backs simply haven't provided the quality of service other top nations get from their players in these roles.

All said and done it was a great learning curve for many and as a young side there's plenty to be optimistic about. A few players like Rose, Loftus-Cheek and Sterling were poor and I'd have liked Southgate to have given fringe players a chance to impress. Hopefully we'll come again, qualify easily for the Euros and then be older, stronger and more experienced
		
Click to expand...

He did most failed.
Jones,Rose,Rashford,Vardy,LC,Delph none proved they should have started.
To be honest and I've said it before Jones is not good enough for MU let alone England.

Seriously impressed with Grippier again today as I was certain he would not play due to injury.
Not much mention of how bad Lukaku was today his and Sterlings first touch not good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So Kane, an Englishman stands to win the golden boot which hasn't been done since Lineker in 86 and yet people are moaning because he hasn't had a shot on target in a couple of matches. In my opinion, there are several reasons. The service has been poor and Sterling hasn't been up to it as a second striker. We are lacking a creative playmaker. A lot flagged this after Modric ran the second half and extra time for Croatia. However yet again in my opinion Sterling failed today. The first touch is poor, he can't convert the chances he's given. The midfield and wing backs simply haven't provided the quality of service other top nations get from their players in these roles.

All said and done it was a great learning curve for many and as a young side there's plenty to be optimistic about. A few players like Rose, Loftus-Cheek and Sterling were poor and I'd have liked Southgate to have given fringe players a chance to impress. Hopefully we'll come again, qualify easily for the Euros and then be older, stronger and more experienced
		
Click to expand...

So none of the issues are with Kane himself, all down to others!! why then are people questioning whether he was fully fit? And its Sterlings fault :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree entirely on this point. It happened with Rooney too, a midfield devoid of ideas had him searching for the ball deeper and deeper. 

Imo he needs a better ball player closer to him. Iâ€™d play Dele or Lallana behind him and then expect to see more. 

The stats can be used to show what people wish to see. Imo he missed two good chances. But remains top scorer, thatâ€™s a stat that looks good imo. 

 His overall performances were no worse than those around him, and yet some are branding the young lions heroes. Imo we didnâ€™t see the best of him due to a lack of creativity in the middle of the park. Of all the players in the squad, heâ€™d be far down the pecking order for me as far as being concerned goes.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, Iâ€™m not actually having a go at Kane, what I am saying, is that any issues with him are either being hidden behind the Golden Boot or blaming Sterling.
Kane was not at his best for numerous reasons and it needs to be identified, we need a Harry Kane that can produce something out of nothing like he does for Spurs.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2018)

C'mon guys the WC is so last week ...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Believe it or not, Iâ€™m not actually having a go at Kane, what I am saying, is that any issues with him are either being hidden behind the Golden Boot or blaming Sterling.
Kane was not at his best for numerous reasons and it needs to be identified, we need a Harry Kane that can produce something out of nothing like he does for Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Its quite interesting the debate on Kane.
I don't think he was injured he just got tired as the tournament went on.
He was dropped into midfield behind Sterling probably to accommodate Sterling which opens up another can of worms regarding Rashford and Vardy.
Against Columbia I believe he could easily have been substituted but he was kept on to take a penalty,why,because Vardy couldn't or wouldn't take one.
He could easily not of started today either as he was shot.

It also begs the question can South gate make massive decisions.
Martin Keown was raving about South gate saying " he's not afraid to make big decisions ",but regarding Kane I think he was.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Its quite interesting the debate on Kane.
I don't think he was injured he just got tired as the tournament went on.
He was dropped into midfield behind Sterling probably to accommodate Sterling which opens up another can of worms regarding Rashford and Vardy.
Against Columbia I believe he could easily have been substituted but he was kept on to take a penalty,why,because Vardy couldn't or wouldn't take one.
He could easily not of started today either as he was shot.

It also begs the question can South gate make massive decisions.
Martin Keown was raving about South gate saying " he's not afraid to make big decisions ",but regarding Kane I think he was.
		
Click to expand...

We over achieved, nobody doubts that, but like you say, I do hope it doesnâ€™t mean weâ€™re not honest about all the squad.
Once the dust settles I would hope Southgate will go over all the games, decisions, players, what worked, what didnâ€™t and he learns from it, even if he got some things wrong.
Too many positives not to take the ugly decisions.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



*We over achieved,* nobody doubts that, but like you say, I do hope it doesnâ€™t mean weâ€™re not honest about all the squad.
Once the dust settles I would hope Southgate will go over all the games, decisions, players, what worked, what didnâ€™t and he learns from it, even if he got some things wrong.
Too many positives not to take the ugly decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Did England really over achieve though?

In terms of stage in the competition reached probably beyond most expectations but you beat the teams you would expect to beat and lost to the teams that most would suspect are slightly ahead.

I'd say England performed pretty much to expectations in terms of results, just that circumstances meant they got to the semi's (this is in no way knocking them I'd love us to do the same but never going to happen as we're too rubbish to even get to the point of taking advantage of a good draw!)

Re Kane, he didn't shine as England really created nothing from open play and, the way Southgate had the team set up, Sterling was often the furthest forward with Kane dropping off a little.  Wouldn't say he "failed" by any stretch and to get 6 goals from such little service (the total fluke aside) is pretty good.

Great platform for you to improve going forward though, be interesting to see if any of the young attacking players from the Youth World Cup winning sides can get a shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			.

Great platform for you to improve going forward though, be interesting to see if any of the young attacking players from the Youth World Cup winning sides can get a shot.
		
Click to expand...

It depends largely on the big PL teams and whether they allow these players to play their way into the first team or if they are farmed out to a championship side and therefore out of any England reckoning. That has been an issue for many years now and these big sides all seem to have a long list of young and talented players but how many are really breaking through?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Did England really over achieve though?

In terms of stage in the competition reached probably beyond most expectations but you beat the teams you would expect to beat and lost to the teams that most would suspect are slightly ahead.

I'd say England performed pretty much to expectations in terms of results, just that circumstances meant they got to the semi's (this is in no way knocking them I'd love us to do the same but never going to happen as we're too rubbish to even get to the point of taking advantage of a good draw!)

Re Kane, he didn't shine as England really created nothing from open play and, the way Southgate had the team set up, Sterling was often the furthest forward with Kane dropping off a little.  Wouldn't say he "failed" by any stretch and to get 6 goals from such little service (the total fluke aside) is pretty good.

Great platform for you to improve going forward though, be interesting to see if any of the young attacking players from the Youth World Cup winning sides can get a shot.
		
Click to expand...

We over achieved from what we expected prior to the tournament, yes other teams fell away during the tournament and opened the draw up to our benefit.

Iâ€™d disagree with the results going as expected, both games against Belgium were pointless (although Iâ€™d agree they were a better side) we never played their first 11 against ours.

Croatia were/are behind us in the World Rankings, they finished 2nd in qualifying and we should of seen them off in the first half.

As for Kane, even the media are making excuses for him, â€œoverall heâ€™s been disappointing but heâ€™ll be pleased with the golden bootâ€ â€œhe lost confidence somewhere along the tournamentâ€ and those excuses were on MOTD.

As for the 6 goals, 3 were penalties, the fluke and the other 2 in the first game, no one complained about the lack of service in that game or the one after when we got 6, the focus has been on Sterling or as youâ€™ve put, it was the way the team was set up.

Therefore, I agree with your last sentence, but that can only happen if the issues were/are recognised, even today I was disappointed to see Kane and Sterling as the front 2, looking at the future he should off given a different 11 a start.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			We over achieved from what we expected prior to the tournament, yes other teams fell away during the tournament and opened the draw up to our benefit.

Iâ€™d disagree with the results going as expected, both games against Belgium were pointless (although Iâ€™d agree they were a better side) we never played their first 11 against ours.

Croatia were/are behind us in the World Rankings, they finished 2nd in qualifying and we should of seen them off in the first half.

As for Kane, even the media are making excuses for him, â€œoverall heâ€™s been disappointing but heâ€™ll be pleased with the golden bootâ€ â€œhe lost confidence somewhere along the tournamentâ€ and those excuses were on MOTD.

As for the 6 goals, 3 were penalties, the fluke and *the other 2 in the first game, no one complained about the lack of service in that game *or the one after when we got 6, the focus has been on Sterling or as youâ€™ve put, it was the way the team was set up.

Therefore, I agree with your last sentence, but that can only happen if the issues were/are recognised, even today I was disappointed to see Kane and Sterling as the front 2, looking at the future he should off given a different 11 a start.
		
Click to expand...

Which were both from corners iirc rather than some flowing moves that he's finished off? Sort of proving my point

The media down here are absolutely bonkers when it comes to the England team tbh (looking at objectively) so wouldn't really put too much stock into what they say, even less so World Rankings.  Looking at the teams are you really saying you would expect Englands "first XI" to beat both Belgium and Croatia?  Both teams at times in this tournament have played football that looks like a different sport to what England have played!

Obviously there are weaknesses in Englands team, but looking at the future who should have started up front?  Wellbeck and Vardy?  Not many young players in the squad and, tbh, most of the replacements for the first XI (maybe Rashford aside) offer nothing more (and maybe not as much as) those playing in the team IMO.

Hey ho, not sure why I tend to end up defending the England team on here at times :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Which were both from corners iirc rather than some flowing moves that he's finished off? Sort of proving my point

The media down here are absolutely bonkers when it comes to the England team tbh (looking at objectively) so wouldn't really put too much stock into what they say, even less so World Rankings.  Looking at the teams are you really saying you would expect Englands "first XI" to beat both Belgium and Croatia?  Both teams at times in this tournament have played football that looks like a different sport to what England have played!

Obviously there are weaknesses in Englands team, but looking at the future who should have started up front?  Wellbeck and Vardy?  Not many young players in the squad and, tbh, most of the replacements for the first XI (maybe Rashford aside) offer nothing more (and maybe not as much as) those playing in the team IMO.

Hey ho, not sure why I tend to end up defending the England team on here at times :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d certainly expect to give Belgium a proper game with our best 11 and Croatia, we can see at the end at the end of the year.
Not sure about the number of young players point as we had the youngest squad at the World Cup, Young was our oldest player at 32 I believe.
Prior to the World Cup Iâ€™d of took Southgate getting us to the knockout stage, Q/F at most, great experience, style of football etc.

I donâ€™t think we are weak up front, Kane + a.n. other is enough, it was the back up to him and Sterling that we were missing, Alli and Lingard arenâ€™t the answer, it needs someone with vision supporting Henderson.

That was best Iâ€™ve seen Henderson perform and I think he stepped up and tried to be creative, is normal game is solid, simple passes with a few attempts at long balls or passes, he tried to release the front 2.

There are some young players on the fringe, Trent A-A, Gomez when fit, Solanke, Davies, Foden, Kenny, Lookman, Sessegnon, Abrahams, whether some or all of these are given a chance we wait and see.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



*Iâ€™d certainly expect to give Belgium a proper game with our best 11 and Croatia, we can see at the end at the end of the year.*
Not sure about the number of young players point as we had the youngest squad at the World Cup, Young was our oldest player at 32 I believe.
Prior to the World Cup Iâ€™d of took Southgate getting us to the knockout stage, Q/F at most, great experience, style of football etc.

I donâ€™t think we are weak up front, Kane + a.n. other is enough, it was the back up to him and Sterling that we were missing, Alli and Lingard arenâ€™t the answer, it needs someone with vision supporting Henderson.

That was best Iâ€™ve seen Henderson perform and I think he stepped up and tried to be creative, is normal game is solid, simple passes with a few attempts at long balls or passes, he tried to release the front 2.

There are some young players on the fringe, Trent A-A, Gomez when fit, Solanke, Davies, Foden, Kenny, Lookman, Sessegnon, Abrahams, whether some or all of these are given a chance we wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can give them a game (even we win some games against better teams (which most are tbf)) but Belgium and Croatia both have a far higher quality of creative player IMO which is what England are missing, indeed that was the difference across the games (regardless of line ups). 

Re younger players I wasn't clear but specifically referring to forwards as you mentioned leaving Kane and Sterling out to "look to the future"

Anyway, going back to self imposed exile on footy threads on here, enjoy :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Of course you can give them a game (even we win some games against better teams (which most are tbf)) but Belgium and Croatia both have a far higher quality of creative player IMO which is what England are missing, indeed that was the difference across the games (regardless of line ups). 

Re younger players I wasn't clear but specifically referring to forwards as you mentioned leaving Kane and Sterling out to "look to the future"

Anyway, going back to self imposed exile on footy threads on here, enjoy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice to have a sensible discussion mate, cheers :thup:

Sorry if it confused you, I meant leaving Sterling and Kane out today and see a different combination up front if required if Kane and Sterling were unavailable over the next few months/years, injury or form etc

Vardy is 31 so canâ€™t see him at another World Cup.
Kane and Sterling are 24 & 23 so Iâ€™d imagine thatâ€™s our front 2 for the foreseeable as Southgate stuck with them throughout.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



*We over achieved, nobody doubts that, *but like you say, I do hope it doesnâ€™t mean weâ€™re not honest about all the squad.
Once the dust settles I would hope Southgate will go over all the games, decisions, players, what worked, what didnâ€™t and he learns from it, even if he got some things wrong.
Too many positives not to take the ugly decisions.
		
Click to expand...

i do. 

How can you over acheive by struggling to beat Tunisia,beating a load of muppets in Panama,losing deliberately to Belgium, scrapping through on pens against colombia, beating an average side in Sweden, then struggling against Croatia???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i do. 

How can you over acheive by struggling to beat Tunisia,beating a load of muppets in Panama,losing deliberately to Belgium, scrapping through on pens against colombia, beating an average side in Sweden, then struggling against Croatia???
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t care what you think about England :ears:


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			We over achieved, nobody doubts that, but like you say, I do hope it doesnâ€™t mean weâ€™re not honest about all the squad.
Once the dust settles I would hope Southgate will go over all the games, decisions, players, what worked, what didnâ€™t and he learns from it, even if he got some things wrong.
Too many positives not to take the ugly decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Overachieved in terms of getting to a semi but not in a results sense. You beat the teams you were expected to beat and lost against the teams you hoped you would/could beat in Belgium/Croatia.

Plenty positives to take.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i do. 

How can you over acheive by struggling to beat Tunisia,beating a load of muppets in Panama,losing deliberately to Belgium, scrapping through on pens against colombia, beating an average side in Sweden, then struggling against Croatia???
		
Click to expand...

I think the over achievement angle comes from reaching the semi finals - which no one expected too 

But when taking the teams into perspective and results in other groups the expectation chanegd to reaching the semis - if they didnt then they would have fell short. 

There are positives but also should be warnings not to get carried away - heard plenty of talk about the Euros and the team going to win it etc etc - need to fill a lot of holes first before that should be considered


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Val said:



			Overachieved in terms of getting to a semi but not in a results sense. You beat the teams you were expected to beat and lost against the teams you hoped you would/could beat in Belgium/Croatia.

Plenty positives to take.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Martin, I did clarify later that I meant we over achieved from pre-tournament expectations.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the over achievement angle comes from reaching the semi finals - which no one expected too 

But when taking the teams into perspective and results in other groups the expectation chanegd to reaching the semis - if they didnt then they would have fell short. 

There are positives but also should be warnings not to get carried away - heard plenty of talk about the Euros and the team going to win it etc etc - need to fill a lot of holes first before that should be considered
		
Click to expand...

This is the after effect from Hodgson's reign. Every other manager has been expected to get to 1/4's or semi's.

He lowers standards,so by getting through the group stage and beating average teams it then becomes an acheivement.

Crack on celebrating failure though


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			This is the after effect from Hodgson's reign. Every other manager has been expected to get to 1/4's or semi's.

He lowers standards,so by getting through the group stage and beating average teams it then becomes an acheivement.

Crack on celebrating failure though 

Click to expand...

You are quality sometimes on here, so when in Brazil we were drawn in the so called group of death and we failed it was hodgsonâ€™s fault, now Southgate gets us to a SF and itâ€™s hodgsonâ€™s fault! :rofl: you couldnâ€™t make it up.

Has anyone asked were hodgson was when president kennedy was shot?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You are quality sometimes on here, so when in Brazil we were drawn in the so called group of death and we failed it was hodgsonâ€™s fault, now Southgate gets us to a SF and itâ€™s hodgsonâ€™s fault! :rofl: you couldnâ€™t make it up.

Has anyone asked were hodgson was when president kennedy was shot? 

Click to expand...

Wow Pauldj42 in over dramatic shocker!!

Where did i blame Hodgson for failure in this world cup?

England's expectations since Capello 2012 have been lowered and that is a fact. 3 failed tournaments under hodgson and England all of a sudden were only expected to get through the group. 

Crack on celebrating failure.

SNE


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Wow Pauldj42 in over dramatic shocker!!

Where did i blame Hodgson for failure in this world cup?

England's expectations since Capello 2012 have been lowered and that is a fact. 3 failed tournaments under hodgson and England all of a sudden were only expected to get through the group. 

Crack on celebrating failure.

SNE 

Click to expand...

Stuart_C in back tracking shocker!

This is the after effect of hodgsons reign, but just to clarify it started with capello :rofl:

When us England fans say we should beat these or win that, weâ€™re arrogant, once the draw came out the sensible fans said Q/F would be acceptable, we get to a S/F and weâ€™re accussed of celebrating failure.

We didnâ€™t make the draw up or force better teams to lose.

I thought it was ok to celebrate top 4 

Make your mind up, Are we arrogant or delusional?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Stuart_C in back tracking shocker!

This is the after effect of hodgsons reign, but just to clarify it started with capello :rofl:



			Cappello was expected to win and acheive something
		
Click to expand...

When us England fans say we should beat these or win that, weâ€™re arrogant, 




			who said that?
		
Click to expand...

 once the draw came out the sensible fans said Q/F would be acceptable, we get to a S/F and weâ€™re accussed of celebrating failure.




			correct, your boys failed to reach the final
		
Click to expand...

We didnâ€™t make the draw up or force better teams to lose.




			Your team purposely lost to play the lesser sides though
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was ok to celebrate top 4 



			Never has top 4 been acceptable to celebrate in my book
		
Click to expand...

Make your mind up, Are we arrogant or delusional?
		
Click to expand...

Arrogant or Delusional are your words, id say embarrassing for celebrating failure.

sne :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Arrogant or Delusional are your words, id say embarrassing for celebrating failure.

sne :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Again though, who said Capello was expected to win things? Thatâ€™s the arrogance that annoys non-englishmen.

So 32 teams started out and 30 failed, is that your outlook for all competitions?

How did we purposely lose, we made less changes than the opposition, surely they were the ones looking to lose? 

No genuine England fan is deluded, we enjoyed the ride, accepted the opposition the draw threw up and had a great 3 weeks, it seems the English Football supporters who arenâ€™t bothered (apparently) about the national team are making more of a fuss than the rest. :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Again though, who said Capello was expected to win things? 




			The Press, The FA, Fans
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the arrogance that annoys non-englishmen.

So 32 teams started out and 30 failed, is that your outlook for all competitions? 




			No just World Cups and Euro's
		
Click to expand...

How did we purposely lose, 




			Did you watch that 1st belguim game? No england player wanted to shoot!!
		
Click to expand...

we made less changes than the opposition, surely they were the ones looking to lose? 

No genuine England fan is deluded, we enjoyed the ride, accepted the opposition the draw threw up and had a great 3 weeks, it seems the English Football supporters who arenâ€™t bothered (apparently) about the national team are making more of a fuss than the rest. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Im not making a fuss, i disagreed with your post #2501 and you've gone on and on and on since. 

I dont think england over acheived, you do. You then started using words like delusional and arrogant to describe you england fans.

Weird bunch celebrating failure


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Im not making a fuss, i disagreed with your post #2501 and you've gone on and on and on since. 

I dont think england over acheived, you do. You then started using words like delusional and arrogant to describe you england fans.

Weird bunch celebrating failure 

Click to expand...

If somebody directly replies to one of my posts it is only good manners to reply.

If you donâ€™t want a discussion donâ€™t answer me directly :thup: 

You wouldnâ€™t be the first one to think they are more important than others on here


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 15, 2018)

Now now boys
Letâ€™s all be chums again.

Stu. So Liverpool got to the CL Final, ok they lost, but you were pleased that they got to the final , werenâ€™t you?

Rather than not getting through the groups.

Success may not equal winning, 
Now thereâ€™s a concept ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now now boys
Letâ€™s all be chums again.

Stu. So Liverpool got to the CL Final, ok they lost, but you were pleased that they got to the final , werenâ€™t you?

Rather than not getting through the groups.

Success may not equal winning, 
Now thereâ€™s a concept ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Club football and international football is completely different and its incomparable.

Success may not equal winning, you're right.

When analysing games/results there's lots of factors to consider like opposition etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If somebody directly replies to one of my posts it is only good manners to reply.

If you donâ€™t want a discussion donâ€™t answer me directly :thup: 

*You wouldnâ€™t be the first one to think they are more important than others on here* 

Click to expand...

i don't.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now now boys
Letâ€™s all be chums again.

Stu. So Liverpool got to the CL Final, ok they lost, but you were pleased that they got to the final , werenâ€™t you?

Rather than not getting through the groups.

Success may not equal winning, 
Now thereâ€™s a concept ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, at golf, I rarely win any Comps but I do have some successful rounds!!â€¦..  & occasionally over-achieve! :rofl:

Looking forward to, hopefully, seeing the ref deal with the cynical (old LUFC) footballing style of Croacia, Modric excepted, & allow it to be a World Cup Final worth watching...  otherwise it'll be Wimbledon though it's likely the Men's Final will be settled by 4pm...â€¦  only one likely result there!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i don't.
		
Click to expand...

I know...........maybe  
Now can you stop going on and on and on :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now now boys
Letâ€™s all be chums again.

Stu. So Liverpool got to the CL Final, ok they lost, but you were pleased that they got to the final , werenâ€™t you?

Rather than not getting through the groups.

Success may not equal winning, 
Now thereâ€™s a concept ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Relax, neither of us have an issue, check emojis out.
Some can debate without insulting each other or taking it personal.
:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Relax, neither of us have an issue, check emojis out.
Some can debate without insulting each other or taking it personal.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m chilled maaan ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m chilled maaan ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Nope, no youâ€™re not, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year, mod duty, we know the truth :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Nope, no youâ€™re not, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year, mod duty, we know the truth :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ok
Iâ€™m as chilled as a manic obsessive ,delusional ,sleep deprived, twitchy , obsessive, 21 handicapper but should be better,  can be. (Did I mention obsessive)

But whatâ€™s this got to do with the World Cup , you trying to get me sacked?
Did I mention obsessive? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿


----------



## User101 (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Some can debate without insulting each other or taking it personal.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

hahaha...now that made me laugh. This place is full of members who take things personal and very often resort to personal abuse.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm now not convinced Southgate is THE MAN. When changes were so blindingly obviously required he didn't do it AT ANY TIME. Same old sam old. Sticking to his new format and team and hoping things will be ok. Also, playing the same wasters on the play off game. Good job I wasn't there in the squad. I'd have been on the next plane out having not been picked again. And wouldn't give a stuff.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 15, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'm now not convinced Southgate is THE MAN. When changes were so blindingly obviously required he didn't do it AT ANY TIME. Same old sam old. Sticking to his new format and team and hoping things will be ok. Also, playing the same wasters on the play off game. Good job I wasn't there in the squad. I'd have been on the next plane out having not been picked again. And wouldn't give a stuff.
		
Click to expand...


Same old same old is rather an apt quote from you...........


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 15, 2018)

I was going to go down the local pub to watch the World Cup final but apparently they are having an all-day darts event. So I did a 180 and came back out again....


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was going to go down the local pub to watch the World Cup final but apparently they are having an all-day darts event. So I did a 180 and came back out again....
		
Click to expand...

Oche we get the point.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was going to go down the local pub to watch the World Cup final but apparently they are having an all-day darts event. So I did a 180 and came back out again....
		
Click to expand...

I'd have taken flight as well...


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd have taken flight as well...
		
Click to expand...

Aye at double or triple time....  enough of that....  now time to get some cash off the Croatian Cloggers, providing the ref does his job.
Got a 'card' bet on 'Dirty-****-Lovran' in 90 mins.....   think he may be exposed long before then.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 15, 2018)

Did griesmann dive for that free kick ? Was just debating if with the boy and then they score. Hmmm.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

Haha...  Croatian-Cloggers score first...  just wrong end... well done ref for spotting that prior cynical foul


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Did griesmann dive for that free kick ? Was just debating if with the boy and then they score. Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

For me he released his studs prior to the contact coming in.....  drew the contact...  well done ref for reading it!!  He'll frustrate the cynical-Cro's


----------



## pendodave (Jul 15, 2018)

2blue said:



			For me he released his studs prior to the contact coming in.....  drew the contact...  well done ref for reading it!!  He'll frustrate the cynical-Cro's
		
Click to expand...

??? This is Scouse/ manc style one-eyedness!!

Sir (St) Trev says he cheated and that's good enough for me.

You're not Serbian are you??


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Now thatâ€™s deserved! The France free kick was a dive.. against run of play

Come on Croatia


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

pendodave said:



			??? This is Scouse/ manc style one-eyedness!!

Sir (St) Trev says he cheated and that's good enough for me.

You're not Serbian are you??
		
Click to expand...

What as a '2Blue' follow??

penalty is that... hand ball


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

2blue said:



			What as a '2Blue' follow??

*penalty is that... hand ball*

Click to expand...

You're not wrong Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

pendodave said:



			??? This is Scouse/ manc style one-eyedness!!

Sir (St) Trev says he cheated and that's good enough for me.

You're not Serbian are you??
		
Click to expand...

Shows what Sir Trev knows...  this is a new age....  cum'on France!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh dear. Never a penalty. The ref is now the talking point.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 15, 2018)

2blue said:



			Shows what Sir Trev knows...  this is a new age....  cum'on France!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha. The sainted one will strike you down next time you have OB right...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

How is that clear and obvious if that took so long to view and decide 

Poor call


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Oh dear. Never a penalty. The ref is now the talking point.
		
Click to expand...

You're kidding, he tries to bat the ball down with his hand once he sees it going to towards the goal.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Oh dear. Never a penalty. The ref is now the talking point.
		
Click to expand...

Player dropped hand so that the ball getting through would go no further...  clear deliberate act....  ref doing well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

Seems a perfect use of VAR - ref couldnâ€™t see it so VAR have asked him to look at it and give his judgement - it looks like the arm has batted the ball down and away , seems a penalty

Looking at it again it seems a judgement call but does that mean then itâ€™s not â€œclear and obviousâ€ so it shouldnâ€™t be given because of that ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

Could Ferdinand, Shearer and Klinsmann talk any more garbage?  They make Sterling look competent.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2018)

Been robbed so far.  

Why wasnt Var used to fix the obvious dive which lead to the first goal.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2018)

Itâ€™s one of those where slow motion makes the movement look irregular but itâ€™s clear in full speed itâ€™s a natural movement for the arm to drop when youâ€™re landing. Never a penalty and itâ€™s exactky why VAR is dangerous - people will judge what they see based on the slow motion but peopleâ€™s bodies donâ€™t act in slow motion. 

Well. Kariusâ€™s does. But thatâ€™s for another day.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

Just what is Shearer on about....  there was a deliberate hand movement to block the ball that had travelled a long way, in case it passed the player in front of him. Correct decision made...  Cro-cheats spotted again.....  well done ref


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Been robbed so far.  

Why wasnt Var used to fix the obvious dive which lead to the first goal.
		
Click to expand...

This or the blatant penalty on Mandzukic when dragged down by Pogba.

it's a farce. VAR was suppposed to be for clear snd obvious decisions.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Been robbed so far.  

Why wasnt Var used to fix the obvious dive which lead to the first goal.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooâ€¦.  slow mo shows that there was contact....  minimal but yes, the Cro was clumbsy


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s one of those where slow motion makes the movement look irregular but itâ€™s clear in full speed itâ€™s a natural movement for the arm to drop when youâ€™re landing. Never a penalty and itâ€™s exactky why VAR is dangerous - people will judge what they see based on the slow motion but peopleâ€™s bodies donâ€™t act in slow motion. 

Well. Kariusâ€™s does. But thatâ€™s for another day.
		
Click to expand...

Agree completly.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			This or the blatant penalty on Mandzukic when dragged down by Pogba.

it's a farce. VAR was suppposed to be for clear snd obvious decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I saw that but like the Kane ones in first game, think other players were committing other fouls prior.....  cum'on our neighbours!! torment the dirty-fouling Cro'sâ€¦  lets have Lovran in for an early lunch!!:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

2blue said:



			Yes I saw that but like the Kane ones in first game, think other players were committing other fouls prior.....  cum'on our neighbours!! torment the dirty-fouling Cro'sâ€¦  lets have Lovran in for an early lunch!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you still a touch upset that Croatia knocked out England hence the clear bias towards France or should I say against Croatia 

Griezmann clearly dived , they should have looked at the Mandzukic incident and that penalty shouldnâ€™t have been given if going by the strict guidelines of VAR

Wonder what Utd fan are thinking of this Pogba - itâ€™s the one they paid Â£90 mil for 

So why canâ€™t he do it for them on a consistent basis - is it the manager or the Prem and he struggles the get the space


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Seems a perfect use of VAR *- ref couldnâ€™t see it so VAR have asked him to look at it and give his judgement - it looks like the arm has batted the ball down and away , seems a penalty

Looking at it again it seems a judgement call but does that mean then itâ€™s not â€œclear and obviousâ€ so it shouldnâ€™t be given because of that ?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you still a touch upset that Croatia knocked out England hence the clear bias towards France or should I say against Croatia 

Griezmann clearly dived , they should have looked at the Mandzukic incident and *that penalty shouldnâ€™t have been given if going by the strict guidelines of VAR[*/QUOTE]

Decision time Phil, which is it...  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

First goal they deserve of the 3 so far


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you still a touch upset that Croatia knocked out England hence the clear bias towards France or should I say against Croatia 

Griezmann clearly dived , they should have looked at the Mandzukic incident and that penalty shouldnâ€™t have been given if going by the strict guidelines of VAR

Wonder what Utd fan are thinking of this Pogba - itâ€™s the one they paid Â£90 mil for 

So why canâ€™t he do it for them on a consistent basis - is it the manager or the Prem and he struggles the get the space
		
Click to expand...

Nay lad...  have no time for sides that play 'old LUFC style' when they have the skill to better.

Both those decisions were correct IMO & the ref's â€¦â€¦.  think you may have your pink glasses on.

France walking it now!!! Will Lovran last the 90 is the big ask now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 15, 2018)

Itâ€™s probably a good thing we didnâ€™t make it to the final
Couldnâ€™t face being humiliated by France, coz theyâ€™d have done us good n proper.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Wonder what Utd fan are thinking of this Pogba* - itâ€™s the one they paid Â£90 mil for 

So why canâ€™t he do it for them on a consistent basis - *is it the manager or the Prem* and he struggles the get the space
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's the manager ....................... but I am a bit biased.  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

What exactly was Lloris doing there?  Croatia were dead and buried before that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2018)

Keepers are not covering themselves in glory. 4th goal was soft, lloris has had a mare.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 15, 2018)

Spuds will be spuds. If only there were more in the French team...

As for pogba, I have every sympathy for the poor blighter playing under Maureen, he must feel like he's on day release.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keepers are not covering themselves in glory.* 4th goal was soft*, lloris has had a mare.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, his balance was just in completely the wrong place.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not for me, his balance was just in completely the wrong place.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why it was soft, imo.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

France sitting back too much now...  Modric beginning to take hold....  cum'on our neighbours... keep them out :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2018)

I guess that was Grisman diving again,eh? 
Winners are little better than at least half a doz other sides if they made it through....  happy its not the Cro's though... play like LUFC of old, so like them get nowt!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2018)

Easily the best and most consistent team across the whole tournament and all whilst carrying Giroud!

Very much deserved.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 15, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not for me, his balance was just in completely the wrong place.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Which is why it was soft, imo.
		
Click to expand...


The tactical cam behind the goal showed why balance was off took half a step the wrong way to try and see around the best defender in the world......


----------



## PieMan (Jul 15, 2018)

Great World Cup - probably the best one since Euro 96....!! &#128521;

Thoroughly deserved winners in France - played some great football; and who'd have thought you'd see so many Frenchmen committed to attacking in Russia? Finally will be able to retreat from Moscow with their heads held high!! &#128514;&#128514;

And let's face it - what a great Mbappe will be when he adds some of Raheem's skill and technique to his game!

Finally on France; Giroud cementing his place quite rightly among to top 5 strikers in the world......and highlighting just how far ahead of his time Emile Heskey was!!

Ah and England, good old England, a team lacking in - let's be honest - flair and creativity, but compensating massively with youthful verve, exuberance, and a touch of sartorial elegance, thrilled and delighted a nation! And gave us the chance to once again feel proud in acting smug, arrogant and  superior.....especially to those pesky Scots, Welsh and Irish!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

But ultimately Russia 2018 will be fondly remembered for the goals, the incredible matches, and the tournament where the minnows stole the limelight. It also gave us VAR and the most sexist tv cameramen ever!

But ultimately it unfortunately couldn't provide every Englishman's greatest desire. No not a World Cup final, a win and 'It's Coming Home' breaking the record for most weeks at No.1 in the singles chart, but the death of Diego live!!

Oh well, roll on Qatar 2020!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Great World Cup - probably the best one since Euro 96....!! &#128521;

Thoroughly deserved winners in France - played some great football; and who'd have thought you'd see so many Frenchmen committed to attacking in Russia? Finally will be able to retreat from Moscow with their heads held high!! &#128514;&#128514;

And let's face it - what a great Mbappe will be when he adds some of Raheem's skill and technique to his game!

Finally on France; Giroud cementing his place quite rightly among to top 5 strikers in the world......and highlighting just how far ahead of his time Emile Heskey was!!

Ah and England, good old England, a team lacking in - let's be honest - flair and creativity, but compensating massively with youthful verve, exuberance, and a touch of sartorial elegance, thrilled and delighted a nation! And gave us the chance to once again feel proud in acting smug, arrogant and  superior.....especially to those pesky Scots, Welsh and Irish!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

But ultimately Russia 2018 will be fondly remembered for the goals, the incredible matches, and the tournament where the minnows stole the limelight. It also gave us VAR and the most sexist tv cameramen ever!

But ultimately it unfortunately couldn't provide every Englishman's greatest desire. No not a World Cup final, a win and 'It's Coming Home' breaking the record for most weeks at No.1 in the singles chart, but the death of Diego live!!

Oh well, roll on Qatar 2020!!
		
Click to expand...


Top post :thup:...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'd say it's the manager ....................... but I am a bit biased.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely having the flair and talent we've seen in the WC sucked dry by Mourinho


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2018)

Unlucky Lovren &#128514;
Greatest defender of all time apparently &#128584;


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Unlucky Lovren &#128514;
Greatest defender of all time apparently &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

Like Bendtner was the greatest striker &#128514;


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Like Bendtner was the greatest striker &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Best ever, until Kane came along.

Big fish, small pond.

Very small pond. Needs to move to a big club to prove himself, or will forever be a Spurs legend. 

Whatever that means.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Unlucky Lovren ï˜‚
Greatest defender of all time apparently ï™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not the best defender in Liverpool never mind the world.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2018)

Some people might think so but is it our responsibility to question why


----------



## shortgame (Jul 16, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Great World Cup - probably the best one since Euro 96....!! &#128521;

Thoroughly deserved winners in France - played some great football; and who'd have thought you'd see so many Frenchmen committed to attacking in Russia? Finally will be able to retreat from Moscow with their heads held high!! &#128514;&#128514;

And let's face it - what a great Mbappe will be when he adds some of Raheem's skill and technique to his game!

Finally on France; Giroud cementing his place quite rightly among to top 5 strikers in the world......and highlighting just how far ahead of his time Emile Heskey was!!

Ah and England, good old England, a team lacking in - let's be honest - flair and creativity, but compensating massively with youthful verve, exuberance, and a touch of sartorial elegance, thrilled and delighted a nation! And gave us the chance to once again feel proud in acting smug, arrogant and  superior.....especially to those pesky Scots, Welsh and Irish!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

But ultimately Russia 2018 will be fondly remembered for the goals, the incredible matches, and the tournament where the minnows stole the limelight. It also gave us VAR and the most sexist tv cameramen ever!

But ultimately it unfortunately couldn't provide every Englishman's greatest desire. No not a World Cup final, a win and 'It's Coming Home' breaking the record for most weeks at No.1 in the singles chart, but the death of Diego live!!

Oh well, roll on Qatar 2020!!
		
Click to expand...

What a great post! :thup: :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Easily the best and most consistent team across the whole tournament and all whilst carrying Giroud!

Very much deserved.
		
Click to expand...

If you think Giroud didn't have a good World Cup, maybe you donâ€™t quite follow Deschamps tactical plans? 
 France looked poor when Deschamps tried to please the hipster purists and play Griezmann upfront lone and play Dembele. 
Suited Griezmann to have the big No9 up alongside as he does every week at Atletico, Giroud off the ball work is so crucial to France winning the cup.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			If you think Giroud didn't have a good World Cup, maybe you donâ€™t quite follow Deschamps tactical plans? 
 France looked poor when Deschamps tried to please the hipster purists and play Griezmann upfront lone and play Dembele. 
Suited Griezmann to have the big No9 up alongside as he does every week at Atletico, Giroud off the ball work is so crucial to France winning the cup.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t good enough. He needs to score goals. He didnâ€™t in this World Cup. In a higher standard World Cup, France wouldnâ€™t have gotten away with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			If you think Giroud didn't have a good World Cup, maybe you donâ€™t quite follow Deschamps tactical plans? 
 France looked poor when Deschamps tried to please the hipster purists and play Griezmann upfront lone and play Dembele. 
Suited Griezmann to have the big No9 up alongside as he does every week at Atletico, Giroud off the ball work is so crucial to France winning the cup.
		
Click to expand...

Giroud was key to the way they played but people only look at stats and it says no goals so immediately equal that to being carried and poor 

Itâ€™s very similar to the way Sterling was vilified all the way through the World Cup - because the stats say no goals he must be having a shocker when it was quite clear he was playing the way his manager wanted him too 

Both Southgate and Deschamps had other players on the bench that could have played instead but they kept playing their preffered choices because quite simply they were playing well and playing to exactly what the managers tactics required - but itâ€™s easier to point to the â€œgoal scoredâ€ record and suggest they were poor


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giroud was key to the way they played but people only look at stats and it says no goals so immediately equal that to being carried and poor 

Itâ€™s very similar to the way Sterling was vilified all the way through the World Cup - because the stats say no goals he must be having a shocker when it was quite clear he was playing the way his manager wanted him too 

Both Southgate and Deschamps had other players on the bench that could have played instead but they kept playing their preffered choices because quite simply they were playing well and playing to exactly what the managers tactics required - but itâ€™s easier to point to the â€œgoal scoredâ€ record and suggest they were poor
		
Click to expand...

How did I know youâ€™d use Giroud to justify Sterlingâ€™s woeful World Cup?! As sure as night follows day...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giroud was key to the way they played but people only look at stats and it says no goals so immediately equal that to being carried and poor 

Itâ€™s very similar to the way Sterling was vilified all the way through the World Cup - because the stats say no goals he must be having a shocker when it was quite clear he was playing the way his manager wanted him too 

Both Southgate and Deschamps had other players on the bench that could have played instead but they kept playing their preffered choices because quite simply they were playing well and playing to exactly what the managers tactics required - but itâ€™s easier to point to the â€œgoal scoredâ€ record and suggest they were poor
		
Click to expand...

I agree generally about the tactical choices. I think most though felt that england had similar alternatives. Playing one of our other attackers, at least trying it may have added something. Rashford and Vardy night have pace and can play a similar role to Sterling. 

France donâ€™t have another version of giroud so they were stuck with him. Although I agree his main role isnâ€™t goals, heâ€™s actually got an alright record for them, and I expect they thought he would chip in at some point, where as Sterling I believe isnâ€™t expected to contribute (goals)


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s very similar to the way Sterling was vilified all the way through the World Cup - because the stats say no goals he must be having a shocker when it was quite clear he was playing the way his manager wanted him too
		
Click to expand...

I get that to a degree, and he did work hard and he did terrorise defences, but, when afforded opportunities and had clear chances he didnâ€™t take them, heâ€™s not a natural clinical finisher as all strikers need to be first and foremost imo.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 16, 2018)

This was the worst World Cup ever. The technical ability of 90% of the players could be matched by most Sunday pub teams, if not bettered. Most couldn't pass a ball to save their lives. As for the winners. Blurg ! Mbap is just a whippet with no end product (90% of the time), he will do nothing. We had one at Macc once. Praised to the skies he was. sure we sold him for a bucket of cash but he was soon found out and fell through the divisions and is still falling LOL. Pogba? Just Henderson in a blue shirt. In fact I'd play Henderson over Pogba every time. Just jogs up and down the pitch. 
Jut my opinion. The worst bit was that Pogba can now wave a WC winners medal in the faces of players vastly superior to him. Lets hope it spurs our lot on to much better performances. (but it won't )


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giroud was key to the way they played but people only look at stats and it says no goals so immediately equal that to being carried and poor 

Itâ€™s very similar to the way Sterling was vilified all the way through the World Cup - because the stats say no goals he must be having a shocker when it was quite clear he was playing the way his manager wanted him too 

Both Southgate and Deschamps had other players on the bench that could have played instead but they kept playing their preffered choices because quite simply they were playing well and playing to exactly what the managers tactics required - but itâ€™s easier to point to the â€œgoal scoredâ€ record and suggest they were poor
		
Click to expand...

Both managers must have told them to get in great positions, then make a right mess of it and miss the target ðŸ˜‚
Itâ€™s like having a bbq but with no matches to light the fire.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2018)

My Grandson still chuckles when he tells his unbelieving pals that, a few years ago, he saw Pogba playing at Somerset Park, the home of Ayr United


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

That was a very entertaining final, it had a bit of everything, bar a red card. Griezmann dived for the free kick, but I think it was a penalty - his hand moved towards the ball and slapped it away, which has stopped the ball going into the box. He's unlucky but it was a pen. Both goalkeepers were pretty poor for different reasons. Mbappe looks the real deal, reminds me of Brazilian Ronaldo, and with the right coaching he could even reach his level one day. 

I think England can hold their heads up pretty high. Going into the tournament we were looking at our squad saying it was one of the poorest in 20 or 30 years (well I was). So to put our best tournament performance in since 96 is a good achievement. I don't care who we had play - look at the list of teams that have put us out over the years, or who've we had poor results against, and you'll see it doesn't matter who we're playing - Iceland, Costa Rica, USA & Algeria - we've had the 'easy draw' before and not got the job done, so this is definitely a step up. Much to work on now for Southgate, but he's formed the basis of a good young side here who will only improve. Most crucially, he's got the support and interest of the nation back, after the apathy born out of 20 years of poor performance.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2018)

Giroud did the job that was asked of him, he worked hard, held the ball up well, got the other attackers involved in the play, etc etc, however that does not mean he had a good World Cup. He did his job, just like Sterling did, but neither of them had good tournaments. They were somewhat effective in the role they were asked to play but neither had good tournaments, they merely were able to fulfil a role. At the end of the day attackers are judged on their performances in front of goal as that is what wins games and both missed a number of good opportunities. Giroud played 546 minutes in the tournament and didn't register a single shot on target, that is not a record to be proud of and not the record of someone who had a "good" tournament. He may have been able to fulfil a role for France in the system Deschamps wanted to play but that does not mean he had a good tournament.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Giroud did the job that was asked of him, he worked hard, held the ball up well, got the other attackers involved in the play, etc etc, however that does not mean he had a good World Cup. He did his job, just like Sterling did, but neither of them had good tournaments. They were somewhat effective in the role they were asked to play but neither had good tournaments, they merely were able to fulfil a role. At the end of the day attackers are judged on their performances in front of goal as that is what wins games and both missed a number of good opportunities. Giroud played 546 minutes in the tournament and didn't register a single shot on target, that is not a record to be proud of and not the record of someone who had a "good" tournament. He may have been able to fulfil a role for France in the system Deschamps wanted to play but that does not mean he had a good tournament.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your point, but Iâ€™d disagree, if heâ€™s done the role requested/required by the manager and his team mates understand his role and heâ€™s come home with a World Cup Winners medal, Iâ€™d argue heâ€™s had a fantastic tournament.

Using your analogy, Kane has had a good tournament because he won the golden boot by scoring 6 goals as a striker and reached a S/F, in my opinion, I think Kane will be disappointed with himself.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2018)

It's not black and white though - scoring goals /= good tournament either. Kane didn't have a brilliant tournament, even though he scored goals, he wasn't enough of a threat from Open Play and was probably missing some of the good things Giroud was doing. A combination of the two of them would have made for a good tournament. 

I'm not saying Giroud had a bad tournament, he definitely didn't, he did a lot of good things but as an attacker I struggle to rate him positively when he didn't even get a shot on target. All the other good stuff he does should be a bonus, not his primary output. His first job when leading the line as an attacker is to threaten the opposition with shots on target and ultimately goals, Giroud did neither and so for me, I don't think he had a good tournament, he just did okay.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Giroud is the French Emile Heskey. Make of that what you will.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			This was the worst World Cup ever. The technical ability of 90% of the players could be matched by most Sunday pub teams, if not bettered. Most couldn't pass a ball to save their lives. As for the winners. Blurg ! Mbap is just a whippet with no end product (90% of the time), he will do nothing. We had one at Macc once. Praised to the skies he was. sure we sold him for a bucket of cash but he was soon found out and fell through the divisions and is still falling LOL. Pogba? Just Henderson in a blue shirt. In fact I'd play Henderson over Pogba every time. Just jogs up and down the pitch. 
Jut my opinion. The worst bit was that Pogba can now wave a WC winners medal in the faces of players vastly superior to him. Lets hope it spurs our lot on to much better performances. (but it won't )
		
Click to expand...

here we go again .... :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giroud was key to the way they played but people only look at stats and it says no goals so immediately equal that to being carried and poor 

Itâ€™s very similar to the way Sterling was vilified all the way through the World Cup - because the stats say no goals he must be having a shocker when it was quite clear he was playing the way his manager wanted him too 

Both Southgate and Deschamps had other players on the bench that could have played instead but they kept playing their preffered choices because quite simply they were playing well and playing to exactly what the managers tactics required - but itâ€™s easier to point to the â€œgoal scoredâ€ record and suggest they were poor
		
Click to expand...

Oh no i agree im off to have a lie down! :rofl:


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 16, 2018)

I also had a brain wave on the penalty thing. The size of the penalty area should be reduced. An offence is committed in the far reaches of it. Were they going to score from there? Really? Draw the lines out from the six yard box out 18 yards / (meters). This would be the new penalty area and this is where you would expect a player to score if they prevented from doing so by a foul or hand ball. Also hand ball rule to change regarding penalty decisions, to if ball strikes anywhere from elbow down to fingers, inside new penalty area, it's a penalty. No if's or buts.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I also had a brain wave on the penalty thing. The size of the penalty area should be reduced. An offence is committed in the far reaches of it. Were they going to score from there? Really? Draw the lines out from the six yard box out 18 yards / (meters). This would be the new penalty area and this is where you would expect a player to score if they prevented from doing so by a foul or hand ball. Also hand ball rule to change regarding penalty decisions, to if ball strikes anywhere from elbow down to fingers, inside new penalty area, it's a penalty. No if's or buts.
		
Click to expand...

Just give it a rest mate, we sussed you out weeks ago.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 16, 2018)

What? I'm being serious! I'm light years ahead football wise. I predicted 3 at the back years ago. VAR was always going to come in, but I seem to have been alone in wanting it. It's here to stay now. Mr Linaker, shut up moaning about it. Something MUST be done about the handball thing and I think my suggestion is good. I've also tried to explain my change to the offside law, which is utter tosh!!!!!
Somethings must change to improve the sport. Look at Cricket and Rugby. Major changes and huge increase in numbers watching. Football must adapt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			What? I'm being serious! I'm light years ahead football wise. I predicted 3 at the back years ago. VAR was always going to come in, but I seem to have been alone in wanting it. It's here to stay now. Mr Linaker, shut up moaning about it. Something MUST be done about the handball thing and I think my suggestion is good. I've also tried to explain my change to the offside law, which is utter tosh!!!!!
Somethings must change to improve the sport. Look at Cricket and Rugby. Major changes and huge increase in numbers watching. Football must adapt.
		
Click to expand...

3 at the back i remember being used decades ago - but well done on letting all those clubs have your idea

VAR has a long way to go before itâ€™s taken on fully - massive issues and he had a say in a country winning the World Cup which it shouldnâ€™t have

As for the increase in number watching cricket and rugby - are you sure of that ?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I also had a brain wave on the penalty thing. The size of the penalty area should be reduced. An offence is committed in the far reaches of it. Were they going to score from there? Really? Draw the lines out from the six yard box out 18 yards / (meters). This would be the new penalty area and this is where you would expect a player to score if they prevented from doing so by a foul or hand ball. Also hand ball rule to change regarding penalty decisions, to if ball strikes anywhere from elbow down to fingers, inside new penalty area, it's a penalty. No if's or buts.
		
Click to expand...

Can I purchase whatever it is you've been sniffing?

I've never read (barring Cabby's) such a load of nonsense as your last few posts


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Can I purchase whatever it is you've been sniffing?

I've never read (barring Cabby's) such a load of nonsense as your last few posts
		
Click to expand...

You should have been keeping up with this topic over the last month. Every couple of days he'd pop in with an absolute gem.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 16, 2018)

A few thoughts on the world cup just passed. 

An enjoyable event with goals scored in all but one game. 

VAR - on the whole a success. I personally like how they are not setting this up as a crutch for the ref to lean on. Human nature dictates that many people would always want to use this crutch - as we see in Rugby with a lot of tries checked and likewise almost every cricket run out is checked. With football, there is still the need for the ref to make the decision on the field - and only in the case of a serious error, do the video guys pull it back. 

However still some absolute howlers with penalties being given for handball in crucial situations against Portgual in their last group game and for France in the final. Clearly both times there was a handball, but both at close contact and not intentional. The rules allow for this and almost direct the ref not to give a penalty.

Also notable how in the early stages, there was a lot of penalties given (many with VAR) but very quickly players adjusted and there were much fewer penalty incidents in the later games and fewer uses of VAR. 

Personally I feel that diving has also not been stamped out at all. Yesterday we saw Griezeman dive and win a free kick (which led to the 1st goal). Now I accept it is very difficult for the ref to see this on the field and that they don't want VAR to come into play for every decision the ref makes - but in reality that is not a free kick and a booking for Griezeman. Which does change the game. 

Even other incidents where refs didn't give penalties or free kicks for dives, there was no booking. IMO - especially with VAR, they should make diving a red card offence and in incidents where players have gone down clearly with no contact the video guys can authorise a red card. At the moment it is still very much worth diving as the punishments are not severe, or even given in many cases. As long as this is the case, we will continue to see players try to con the refs. 

Also many many cases of dissent or kicking the ball away go unpunished in most games. Clearly we will continue see these incidents until a booking is delivered in all cases. If the rules were enforced, then this could be stopped overnight. 

The game has certainly morphed into a version whereby the authorities obviously don't want too many players booked and it is a nightmare scenario for them to have high profile players suspended. The rule about wiping yellows after the quarter final... basically so that anyone booked in the semi won't miss the final. 

I'm sorry - but that's madness. Bookings are part of the game and many players will 'take a booking' simply to gain an advantage in the play. Why are they nullifying this? Give the clear advantage to teams who don't accumulate bookings rather than an almost acceptance that it is part of the game.

Can you imagine the situation had Ronaldo or Messi been playing in the semi-final and been booked to miss the final? Fifa would have had a meltdown.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2018)

One thing that REALLY annoyed me...

Ref gives a player a yellow card for dissent... after being shown the yellow, the player shouts at the referee... for me that's an instant second yellow and off you go.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

With Grant's post above, the thing I agree with most is how players weren't booked for diving. Neymar dived in the box against Costa Rica, the VAR was watched, no penalty awarded - why on earth was he not booked then? There were other occasions were players dived without being cautioned. 

I can see the thinking behind the booking amnesty before the final though. If you got booked for something silly like kicking the ball away in game one, then in the semi-final you pick up a yellow for a soft foul where the opponent goes down easily, you'd then be missing the World Cup final for two silly yellows over six games, which seems a tad unfair.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Can I purchase whatever it is you've been sniffing?

I've never read (barring Cabby's) such a load of nonsense as your last few posts
		
Click to expand...

You should read more of his posts, it's rambling of the highest order all the time


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

I've just seen the official team of the tournament, and naturally with Fifa, it's hilarious. Paulinho and Neymar somehow made it in! Coutinho was the best Brazilian player by a country mile but he's nowhere to be seen. Best defender in the world Lovren is there of course. Courtois, despite winning the golden glove, misses out to Lloris! God knows how Young made it in either. Mental.

Team in full:

Lloris
Trippier Varane Lovren Young
Paulinho Modric
Hazard Griezmann Neymar
Mbappe​


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Team in full:

Lloris
​

Click to expand...

Yet Courtios wins the Golden Glove as the best keeper but not in the team...


----------



## GG26 (Jul 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've just seen the official team of the tournament, and naturally with Fifa, it's hilarious. Paulinho and Neymar somehow made it in! Coutinho was the best Brazilian player by a country mile but he's nowhere to be seen. Best defender in the world Lovren is there of course. Courtois, despite winning the golden glove, misses out to Lloris! God knows how Young made it in either. Mental.

Team in full:

Lloris
Trippier Varane Lovren Young
Paulinho Modric
Hazard Griezmann Neymar
Mbappe​

Click to expand...

As you say how did Young get in?  Perasic was surely a better shout.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

GG26 said:



			As you say how did Young get in?  Perasic was surely a better shout.
		
Click to expand...

Perisic is unlucky to miss out - arguably was better than Griezmann who didn't impress me that much. Pavard should have had a place, I'd have chucked him in instead of Young even though it's the wrong side. Godin and Stones had far better shouts than Lovren as well. And as I said earlier, Coutinho was the only Brazilian who deserved to be in it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2018)

Saw this on Twitter 

So true

Top 3 players at the World Cup:

1.Luka Modric 5ft8
2.Eden Hazard 5ft8
3.Antoine Griezmann 5ft9

Sort of players that English football is crying out for but all of these wouldâ€™ve prob been released at an English club at u13 for being too small


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Saw this on Twitter 

So true

Top 3 players at the World Cup:

1.Luka Modric 5ft8
2.Eden Hazard 5ft8
3.Antoine Griezmann 5ft9

Sort of players that English football is crying out for but all of these wouldâ€™ve prob been released at an English club at u13 for being too small
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Look at N'golo Kante as well. 5ft6 and absolutely bosses the midfield.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Yep. Look at N'golo Kante as well. 5ft6 and absolutely bosses the midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Something that will take years to undo as its set into our coaching being big and strong 

Hopefully it gets addressed for the future


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Something that will take years to undo as its set into our coaching being big and strong 

Hopefully it gets addressed for the future
		
Click to expand...

They don't give them a chance to develop either. Lad at my school was unbelievably talented, on the books at Ipswich, would run rings around us, was dropped when he was 14 for being too small. He's now 6ft3.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Saw this on Twitter 

So true

Top 3 players at the World Cup:

1.Luka Modric 5ft8
2.Eden Hazard 5ft8
3.Antoine Griezmann 5ft9

Sort of players that English football is crying out for but all of these wouldâ€™ve prob been released at an English club at u13 for being too small
		
Click to expand...

It's a small sample size that proves the point though, and Griezmann was definitely not the third best player of the World Cup. Some other players who played very well:
Mbappe 5'10
Pogba 6'3
Perisic 6'1
Mandzukic 6'3
Lukaku 6'3
De Bruyne 5'11

Also can you really say the small English players were all released??
Sterling 5'7
Lingard 5'9
Young 5'9
Even our keeper was 6'1 which is short for a keeper.

In summary, Twitter has a lot of rubbish on it.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've just seen the official team of the tournament, and naturally with Fifa, it's hilarious. Paulinho and Neymar somehow made it in! Coutinho was the best Brazilian player by a country mile but he's nowhere to be seen. Best defender in the world Lovren is there of course. Courtois, despite winning the golden glove, misses out to Lloris! God knows how Young made it in either. Mental.

Team in full:

Lloris
Trippier Varane Lovren Young
Paulinho Modric
Hazard Griezmann Neymar
Mbappe​

Click to expand...

That was hoax/fake news doing the rounds on social media.
The actual team is

Courtois
Varane, Godin, Thiago Silva, Marcelo
Modric, Coutinho, KDB
Kane, Mbappe


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

JollyRedDevil said:



			That was hoax/fake news doing the rounds on social media.
The actual team is

Courtois
Varane, Godin, Thiago Silva, Marcelo
Modric, Coutinho, KDB
Kane, Mbappe
		
Click to expand...

Marcelo would be just as laughable. And there's only ten players.

Edit: The truth is, apparently, that yes that one doing the rounds yesterday was a fake. :rofl: Damn it. There is no real one released though.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 18, 2018)

JollyRedDevil said:



			That was hoax/fake news doing the rounds on social media.
The actual team is

Courtois
Varane, Godin, Thiago Silva, Marcelo
Modric, Coutinho, KDB
Kane, Mbappe
		
Click to expand...

A team so good that they only need 10 players in it.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Jul 18, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			A team so good that they only need 10 players in it.
		
Click to expand...

, Missed out Ronaldo
Having googled further, there are different variations depending on which web site you look at. So not sure if any of them are correct.


----------

